# WHAT WAS YOUR LAST DIOR PURCHASE? *post photos of your beauties here*



## shoesshoeshoes

Hello ladies and gentlemen  since I joined TPF since 2013, I've always wanted to create a thread like this for Dior but never did. Excitingly, I've noticed a lot of Dior reveals and posts lately on our sub-forum and Dior seems to have become more and more popular  So what are you waiting for ladies and gentlemen, show us some eye-candy photos!!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

I would like to go first and show off my (very boring) lastest Dior purchase. I am absolutely addicted to the classic Lady Dior in lamb so it is very hard not to get the absolute classic model. May U present the Lady Dior in black lamb with GHW, next to her sister in lotus pink with CHW. I have to thank my wonderful SA and the team in Heathrow T5 for their patience and absolute spot on customer service (pm me for my SA contact if anyone wants it )

While I was in the boutique, I also noticed that Dior has changed the design of the classic Lady Dior. The newer model seems to be a tiny bit taller and the opening a bit wider. Does anyone also notice this?


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I would like to go first and show off my (very boring) lastest Dior purchase. I am absolutely addicted to the classic Lady Dior in lamb so it is very hard not to get the absolute classic model. May U present the Lady Dior in black lamb with GHW, next to her sister in lotus pink with CHW. I have to thank my wonderful SA and the team in Heathrow T5 for their patience and absolute spot on customer service (pm me for my SA contact if anyone wants it )
> 
> While I was in the boutique, I also noticed that Dior has changed the design of the classic Lady Dior. The newer model seems to be a tiny bit taller and the opening a bit wider. Does anyone also notice this?


It is beautiful, and so classic! Congratulations!

I gotta check out the new models of the structured lambskin Lady Dior to see this variation in height and opening that you noticed. I'm wondering if it's just because of variations from being hand-made.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> It is beautiful, and so classic! Congratulations!
> 
> I gotta check out the new models of the structured lambskin Lady Dior to see this variation in height and opening that you noticed. I'm wondering if it's just because of variations from being hand-made.


Yes please do! The SA brought 5 bags out for me to pick the one I liked best and I noticed the difference. Unfortunately forgot to take some photos as I was rushing to catch my flight


----------



## SherwoodMom

@shoesshoeshoes Congrats on the new lovelies.  I am happy you found what you like  May you wear them in good health!


----------



## woodwinked

Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

woodwinked said:


> Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


Trust me I know the feeling  but still so excited so see what you got!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

woodwinked said:


> Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


Ooo! I wonder what is inside!


----------



## Laduc

woodwinked said:


> Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


Open, open, OPEN PLEASE


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

woodwinked said:


> Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


This is from Hermes sub-forum and although it was more for people starting a thread, I think it applies here. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-etiquette.946809/
Sorry I don't mean to be harsh


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> This is from Hermes sub-forum and although it was more for people starting a thread, I think it applies here. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-etiquette.946809/
> Sorry I don't mean to be harsh



I read some of the comments on that thread and I nearly died laughing.  Purse addicts are seriously an articulate and witty bunch.  Here's my favorite;


----------



## woodwinked

shoesshoeshoes said:


> This is from Hermes sub-forum and although it was more for people starting a thread, I think it applies here. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/reveal-etiquette.946809/
> Sorry I don't mean to be harsh


It's ok I understand! I swear I wanna open it too (I keep telling myself I'll open it "today") but I'm so OCD about it like I'm waiting for the perfect moment or sth! I'll post ASAP


----------



## SherwoodMom

woodwinked said:


> It's ok I understand! I swear I wanna open it too (I keep telling myself I'll open it "today") but I'm so OCD about it like I'm waiting for the perfect moment or sth! I'll post ASAP



I hope you unbox for your own sake and not the thread.  I want you to enjoy it. 

 When I got my first Dior I was too scared to use it because of the light color and value of it.  I would pet it late at night and dress it up with Mitzahs.  One day I got the guts to carry it.  That day I was caring for my son and took him to swim class after work.  I have a young son and have to shower him after his swim class.  We have to use a small shower closet because he can not go into the women's locker room and I can not be in the little boys changing room.  Of course the shower head went crazy and sprayed me and him erratically.  My brand new Lady got spray a bit too.  I freaked out but wipe her off quickly. All was well.  She survived and I learned that bags no matter how seemingly delicate or expensive should be used and integrated into your life.

I hope the story did not scare you, that is not my intention.


----------



## woodwinked

thanks for sharing this story  just curious, what was your first dior bag?

I usually baby something that's new for the first month, (but I enjoy it! ) and then I will start to use it without worry.



SherwoodMom said:


> I hope you unbox for your own sake and not the thread.  I want you to enjoy it.
> 
> When I got my first Dior I was too scared to use it because of the light color and value of it.  I would pet it late at night and dress it up with Mitzahs.  One day I got the guts to carry it.  That day I was caring for my son and took him to swim class after work.  I have a young son and have to shower him after his swim class.  We have to use a small shower closet because he can not go into the women's locker room and I can not be in the little boys changing room.  Of course the shower head went crazy and sprayed me and him erratically.  My brand new Lady got spray a bit too.  I freaked out but wipe her off quickly. All was well.  She survived and I learned that bags no matter how seemingly delicate or expensive should be used and integrated into your life.
> 
> I hope the story did not scare you, that is not my intention.


----------



## woodwinked

Here it is!! The Color looks different irl, I'll try and take more photos in daylight  I also took an unboxing video so If there's time I'll share that too! This is the Diorama in powder pink, many thanks to everyone here who gave me advice on which bag to pick!!! I also had a really awesome SA


----------



## woodwinked

I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one


----------



## SherwoodMom

woodwinked said:


> I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one


 That was easy  please enjoy her and wear her in good health. Welcome to the pink Dior club


----------



## woodwinked

SherwoodMom said:


> That was easy  please enjoy her and wear her in good health. Welcome to the pink Dior club


Thank u ❤️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

woodwinked said:


> I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one


I love the Diorama!!! Is that the small size?


----------



## Laduc

woodwinked said:


> I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one


She is beautiful. Enjoy your Diorama


----------



## averagejoe

woodwinked said:


> I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one


Very pretty! Congratulations!

You can ask your SA if you can switch the dust bag you have with a swan one.


----------



## incoralblue

woodwinked said:


> I was hoping for a dust swan bag but didn't get one



Ugh! STUNNING! at first I wasn't sure about the pebbled leather (vs the Raf Simons' grained calf with a matching lacquered crest) but I must say it has really grown on me. This is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## woodwinked

It's the medium size! This color didn't come in small I believe or I'd have gone for that 


shoesshoeshoes said:


> I love the Diorama!!! Is that the small size?





averagejoe said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> You can ask your SA if you can switch the dust bag you have with a swan one.



I'll give that a shot


----------



## fashion_junky

woodwinked said:


> Here it is!! The Color looks different irl, I'll try and take more photos in daylight  I also took an unboxing video so If there's time I'll share that too! This is the Diorama in powder pink, many thanks to everyone here who gave me advice on which bag to pick!!! I also had a really awesome SA



It is beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## SherwoodMom

My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.  

This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.


----------



## fashion_junky

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454



Wow!!!!  Amazing haul!!  I especially love the MLD in black!!  Congrats!!


----------



## SherwoodMom

fashion_junky said:


> Wow!!!!  Amazing haul!!  I especially love the MLD in black!!  Congrats!!


Thank you for sharing my elation  hubby did well.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454


Wow congrats!!! You got two amazing bags there, and a beautiful strap that can be used on so many other bags.


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Wow congrats!!! You got two amazing bags there, and a beautiful strap that can be used on so many other bags.


Thank you so much.  I am excited to use it all.  I just transfer all my things to the MLD,  she's so much better in person.  The navy blue "Bleu" DiorAddict is truly amazing.


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454



Congrats on your beautiful bags! I really love the Dioraddict [emoji7]


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bags! I really love the Dioraddict [emoji7]


Thank you so much for sharing in my new, shiny Dior joy.


----------



## woodwinked

Great choices !!! Time for a Dior family photo 


SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Yayyyyyy *copy and paste my initial excitement from my PM here* 
Mod shots for the Dior addict please, whenever you're free?  I'm kinda considering this bag


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Very pretty! Congratulations!
> 
> You can ask your SA if you can switch the dust bag you have with a swan one.



I went to the Dior boutique today and I was informed that the Swan dust bag is for the Lady Dior line only.  The assistant manager was kind and gave me one outright for the My Lady Dior I bought else where even though I came with a plain Dior dustbag prepared for the trade.


----------



## woodwinked

SherwoodMom said:


> I went to the Dior boutique today and I was informed that the Swan dust bag is for the Lady Dior line only.  The assistant manager was kind and gave me one outright for the My Lady Dior I bought else where even though I came with a plain Dior dustbag prepared for the trade.


 Isn't the service at Dior the best??? I also asked my SA about this and he said the same, that the dust bag is for Lady Dior bags, but he'd give me a swan one anyway whenever I have time to pop by the store .  Glad to know u got one too!


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Yayyyyyy *copy and paste my initial excitement from my PM here*
> Mod shots for the Dior addict please, whenever you're free?  I'm kinda considering this bag



In MGC style all blue!!!  Excuse the mitzah,  it's a bit much but as you know I will throw a mitzah on anything.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> In MGC style all blue!!!  Excuse the mitzah,  it's a bit much but as you know I will throw a mitzah on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833880


Ah thank you for this! Such a beautiful bag 
I love this in oblique as well. Very cool and edgy!


----------



## Laduc

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454


Beautiful and congratulations. You received your goodies


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ah thank you for this! Such a beautiful bag
> I love this in oblique as well. Very cool and edgy!





Laduc said:


> Beautiful and congratulations. You received your goodies




Thank you ladies!!!

I wore this bag last night styled with a different blue plaid dress.  It was quite lovely. In most lighting situations it looks black so it's extremely versatile in that way.  To be honest this strap is not my preferred Boho strap.  I like the blue and black one best however this strap pops more.  The blue and black is very quiet in many lighting situations.  Here a shot of me playing with my blue and white strap.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you ladies!!!
> 
> I wore this bag last night styled with a different blue plaid dress.  It was quite lovely. In most lighting situations it looks black so it's extremely versatile in that way.  To be honest this strap is not my preferred Boho strap.  I like the blue and black one best however this strap pops more.  The blue and black is very quiet in many lighting situations.  Here a shot of me playing with my blue and white strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833970


I like this strap more. The contrast of colours makes it work for even more bags (even lighter-coloured ones), and I love the Dior logo tapestry.


----------



## Havanese 28

woodwinked said:


> Here it is!! The Color looks different irl, I'll try and take more photos in daylight  I also took an unboxing video so If there's time I'll share that too! This is the Diorama in powder pink, many thanks to everyone here who gave me advice on which bag to pick!!! I also had a really awesome SA


What a beautiful choice!  Enjoy it!


----------



## woodwinked

Collected the dust swan bag today.. my awesome SA even packed it nicely for me !! Also sharing a pic of my diorama in action


----------



## averagejoe

woodwinked said:


> Collected the dust swan bag today.. my awesome SA even packed it nicely for me !! Also sharing a pic of my diorama in action


Very pretty!


----------



## LabelLover81

Got this beauty in the mail yesterday. I've always wanted a diorissimo and this one was such a good price, I couldn't say no!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LabelLover81 said:


> View attachment 3843117
> 
> Got this beauty in the mail yesterday. I've always wanted a diorissimo and this one was such a good price, I couldn't say no!


Thats a really pretty colour! Congrats


----------



## LabelLover81

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Thats a really pretty colour! Congrats


Thank you!!!


----------



## kemi

That would be a medium Lady Dior in GHW. My second purchase from dior. I initially wanted to go with the My Lady Dior but I don’t regret my decision. I still haven’t used her yet though i’ve revealed her in another thread. Still at the taking her out of the box and admiring her stage [emoji4]Here she is




Thanks for letting me share. 
And thanks a lot averagejoe. You may not remember but i reached out a couple of months ago when i was trying to make a decision. Your advice was invaluable.


----------



## averagejoe

kemi said:


> That would be a medium Lady Dior in GHW. My second purchase from dior. I initially wanted to go with the My Lady Dior but I don’t regret my decision. I still haven’t used her yet though i’ve revealed her in another thread. Still at the taking her out of the box and admiring her stage [emoji4]Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3843437
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> And thanks a lot averagejoe. You may not remember but i reached out a couple of months ago when i was trying to make a decision. Your advice was invaluable.


It's beautiful! Congratulations! I'm glad I was able to help in some way


----------



## SherwoodMom

kemi said:


> That would be a medium Lady Dior in GHW. My second purchase from dior. I initially wanted to go with the My Lady Dior but I don’t regret my decision. I still haven’t used her yet though i’ve revealed her in another thread. Still at the taking her out of the box and admiring her stage [emoji4]Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3843437
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> And thanks a lot averagejoe. You may not remember but i reached out a couple of months ago when i was trying to make a decision. Your advice was invaluable.


Congrats on your lovely purchase.  Each Dior purchase is special.  May you wear her in good health.


----------



## kemi

SherwoodMom said:


> Congrats on your lovely purchase.  Each Dior purchase is special.  May you wear her in good health.



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

kemi said:


> That would be a medium Lady Dior in GHW. My second purchase from dior. I initially wanted to go with the My Lady Dior but I don’t regret my decision. I still haven’t used her yet though i’ve revealed her in another thread. Still at the taking her out of the box and admiring her stage [emoji4]Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3843437
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> And thanks a lot averagejoe. You may not remember but i reached out a couple of months ago when i was trying to make a decision. Your advice was invaluable.


Yayyyy bag twins!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kemi

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Yayyyy bag twins!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## diordesert99

On my last day of a quick trip to Paris and picked up this little Lady! As usual, amazing customer service. Just feels so special to shop Dior, especially in Paris


----------



## Laduc

lee85718 said:


> On my last day of a quick trip to Paris and picked up this little Lady! As usual, amazing customer service. Just feels so special to shop Dior, especially in Paris


Congratulations, its a beautiful colour


----------



## kemi

lee85718 said:


> On my last day of a quick trip to Paris and picked up this little Lady! As usual, amazing customer service. Just feels so special to shop Dior, especially in Paris



Stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lee85718 said:


> On my last day of a quick trip to Paris and picked up this little Lady! As usual, amazing customer service. Just feels so special to shop Dior, especially in Paris


Congratulations!!! Is that a red shade or pink? Im actually contempting getting a red mini myself as well. Was comparing this and a small chanel yesterday. They hold the same amount and yet Chanel is something like £1300 more expensive!


----------



## diordesert99

It's red! The flash makes it look more pink. This pic is truer to color. It is SO much roomier than it looks and so comfortable to carry! Looks great on you


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

lee85718 said:


> It's red! The flash makes it look more pink. This pic is truer to color. It is SO much roomier than it looks and so comfortable to carry! Looks great on you


Ah yes this red is the one I saw yesterday. Its soooo pretty  
Wear it well lovely!


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Congratulations!!! Is that a red shade or pink? Im actually contempting getting a red mini myself as well. Was comparing this and a small chanel yesterday. They hold the same amount and yet Chanel is something like £1300 more expensive!


I am amazed those two hold the same amount of things.  The red mini LD is cuter but I am very Dior biased.  I am also contemplating a red mini.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I am amazed those two hold the same amount of things.  The red mini LD is cuter but I am very Dior biased.  I am also contemplating a red mini.


Yeah but tbh i really had to push the flap on the Chanel down to close the bag whereas Dior was fine. Dior is definitely the way to do


----------



## rk4265

Cannot begin to explain how much I love my minis


----------



## SherwoodMom

rk4265 said:


> Cannot begin to explain how much I love my minis


How many minis do you own? I want a mini for evenings but I can not decide between rose gold and scarlet. Also eyeing the studded black or white.  As you can see I can not narrow it down.


----------



## rk4265

SherwoodMom said:


> How many minis do you own? I want a mini for evenings but I can not decide between rose gold and scarlet. Also eyeing the studded black or white.  As you can see I can not narrow it down.


This is my second mini. My other one is floral embellished. I prefer mine for evenings, which is why I got the Silver. For you as an evening bag rose gold is lovely. Or a red patent. They are more formal in mo.the studded are not structured so they aren't for me. I prefer classic


----------



## SherwoodMom

rk4265 said:


> This is my second mini. My other one is floral embellished. I prefer mine for evenings, which is why I got the Silver. For you as an evening bag rose gold is lovely. Or a red patent. They are more formal in mo.the studded are not structured so they aren't for me. I prefer classic



Thank you for sharing your experience.  The rose gold is currently offered in Python so I have to wait for a non phyton version.   I have not seen red patent in mini.  The studded minis are the most structured out of the whole studded range.  The minis with the new charms have exposed side seams which make them a bit more structured than the grained calf ladies with the old charms.  I have one deconstructed grained calf Lady which I love but I will not buy another one because I am concerned about how they will hold up over time.

The black studded mini Lady below has a bit more structure than the red studded small Lady due to the side seams.


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Cannot begin to explain how much I love my minis


Gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience.  The rose gold is currently offered in Python so I have to wait for a non phyton version.   I have not seen red patent in mini.  The studded minis are the most structured out of the whole studded range.  The minis with the new charms have exposed side seams which make them a bit more structured than the grained calf ladies with the old charms.  I have one deconstructed grained calf Lady which I love but I will not buy another one because I am concerned about how they will hold up over time.
> 
> The black studded mini Lady below has a bit more structure than the red studded small Lady due to the side seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848779
> View attachment 3848782


The black studded one is calfskin, which is another reason why it is more structured. The charms on the calfskin version are the new block letter ones.


----------



## rk4265

Here is a pic of the red patent with other mini Dior’s. So you can see it. It’s sooo pretty


----------



## SherwoodMom

rk4265 said:


> Here is a pic of the red patent with other mini Dior’s. So you can see it. It’s sooo pretty


Thank you


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

rk4265 said:


> Here is a pic of the red patent with other mini Dior’s. So you can see it. It’s sooo pretty


Oh my word that pink ish one in nubuck though


----------



## SherwoodMom

victoriahmy said:


> Guess this constitutes as my last purchase since it is my first and only Dior bag so far. Love this design soooo much, except one tiny flaw. One stud/rhinestone is kinda off but since it is on the back of the bag I guess I can sorta ignore it. Dunno if y'all agree with me but I think craftsmanship for high end designer brands have become sloppier in recent years.
> Anyway, still love the bag to bits! One of my current favorites besides my black constance w/ lizard buckle and so black classic chanel!



Congratulations on a beautiful bag.  May you wear it in good health.

My recent MLD had one broken stitch on the top flap.  The local boutique replaced it straight away even though my husband got it for me in London and Dior does not do “international exchanges.”  I was pleased with the service.


----------



## averagejoe

victoriahmy said:


> Guess this constitutes as my last purchase since it is my first and only Dior bag so far. Love this design soooo much, except one tiny flaw. One stud/rhinestone is kinda off but since it is on the back of the bag I guess I can sorta ignore it. Dunno if y'all agree with me but I think craftsmanship for high end designer brands have become sloppier in recent years.
> Anyway, still love the bag to bits! One of my current favorites besides my black constance w/ lizard buckle and so black classic chanel!


It's beautiful! If you want to have it repaired, then bring it to Dior and they can straighten it for you.

I do agree that a lot of designer brands have sloppier production (perhaps due to mass production, which rushes the craftsmanship) nowadays. I recently got an LV strap and they actually sewed a production sticker onto it. I thought it was a red dot that was a part of the overall colourful design (it was under the stitching too), until it peeled when I tried to clean around the area. I thought the design print was peeling off! Thankfully it was just a sticker, and after careful cleaning, it all came off. But was quite shocked that they didn't see the sticker, and sewed right over it!


----------



## SherwoodMom

rk4265 said:


> Here is a pic of the red patent with other mini Dior’s. So you can see it. It’s sooo pretty


I am also a bit hesitate about getting a red mini because there is one that has my heart but she was a limited edition Shanghai Lady created for the Chinese Valentine’s Day.


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> I am also a bit hesitate about getting a red mini because there is one that has my heart but she was a limited edition Shanghai Lady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850309


Wow that is beautiful! It even comes with a studded heart charm.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

victoriahmy said:


> Guess this constitutes as my last purchase since it is my first and only Dior bag so far. Love this design soooo much, except one tiny flaw. One stud/rhinestone is kinda off but since it is on the back of the bag I guess I can sorta ignore it. Dunno if y'all agree with me but I think craftsmanship for high end designer brands have become sloppier in recent years. Anyway, still love the bag to bits! One of my current favorites besides my black constance w/ lizard buckle and so black classic chanel!


Stunning!!! If you hadnt pointed out, I wouldnt have noticed tbh


----------



## SupaUltra_J

It's been a while since I purchased any Dior bag but please allow me to share my all time favorite workhorse, medium Diorissimo pebbled leather in Noir and Fuchsia. I got her when she was first released during Raf's reign. She might be an oldie now but stands against time with dignity and grace


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Not a bag, but still Dior hehe
If you like no.5, you'll like this


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Not a bag, but still Dior hehe
> If you like no.5, you'll like this



I like it too. And the quality is much better than the modern days mass market no.5


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I like it too. And the quality is much better than the modern days mass market no.5


Yes I so agree.
Chanel is anything but quality these days, even their perfume


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Not a bag, but still Dior hehe
> If you like no.5, you'll like this


Nice purchase  You have completely opened up Pandora’s box with this post as I have been making mini and large Dior purchases while waiting for cruise and spring bags to come in.


----------



## averagejoe

SupaUltra_J said:


> It's been a while since I purchased any Dior bag but please allow me to share my all time favorite workhorse, medium Diorissimo pebbled leather in Noir and Fuchsia. I got her when she was first released during Raf's reign. She might be an oldie now but stands against time with dignity and grace
> 
> View attachment 3850813


Gorgeous! The Diorissimo is one of my favourite Dior bags of all time!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> Nice purchase  You have completely opened up Pandora’s box with this post as I have been making mini and large Dior purchases while waiting for cruise and spring bags to come in.


Please do share your eye candies


----------



## SupaUltra_J

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous! The Diorissimo is one of my favourite Dior bags of all time!



Thanks it is one of my favorite too. In fact I still remember how blown away I was when first watching the cruise 2012 commercial and how much "I fell in love in Portofino" with the Diorissimo. Such superb craftsmanship and simplicity.


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Please do share your eye candies


Nightfall sunglasses I got while patiently waiting for my mini haul from DH’s London stopover. Le soleil mitzah and the hand charm I had to buy the day after receiving my first My Lady Dior from DH.


----------



## aa12

SherwoodMom said:


> Nightfall sunglasses I got while patiently waiting for my mini haul from DH’s London stopover. Le soleil mitzah and the hand charm I had to buy the day after receiving my first My Lady Dior from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852705
> View attachment 3852704


Beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> Nightfall sunglasses I got while patiently waiting for my mini haul from DH’s London stopover. Le soleil mitzah and the hand charm I had to buy the day after receiving my first My Lady Dior from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852705
> View attachment 3852704


Very nice!!!


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> Nightfall sunglasses I got while patiently waiting for my mini haul from DH’s London stopover. Le soleil mitzah and the hand charm I had to buy the day after receiving my first My Lady Dior from DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852705
> View attachment 3852704



That mitzah is so fun!


----------



## SherwoodMom

aa12 said:


> Beautiful!





averagejoe said:


> Very nice!!!





incoralblue said:


> That mitzah is so fun!


Thank you.  That mitzah is so great with black bags.  I also saw it on a amaranth bag and it looked smashing.


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> I am also a bit hesitate about getting a red mini because there is one that has my heart but she was a limited edition Shanghai Lady created for the Chinese Valentine’s Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3850309



Omg I knew someone was looking for this bag! My SA has 3 if you’re still interested. @SherwoodMom


----------



## rk4265

incoralblue said:


> Omg I knew someone was looking for this bag! My SA has 3 if you’re still interested. @SherwoodMom


Do u Remember the price? Can I have sa too


----------



## incoralblue

rk4265 said:


> Do u Remember the price? Can I have sa too



$4100. Pm me your info and I’ll have him text you


----------



## Prada Prince

Bought these gorgeous new bracelets from the Cruise 2018 collection, and wore them out today with my Lady Dior...


----------



## SherwoodMom

My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.


----------



## Laduc

SherwoodMom said:


> My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866145


Beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866145



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Laduc said:


> Beautiful. Congratulations


Thank you for sharing my RTW glee


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866145


Looks amazing on you! You look so polished and cool!


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> Looks amazing on you! You look so polished and cool!


Thank you very much @averagejoe,  that means a lot coming from such a fashion expert.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866145


Stunning jacket @SherwoodMom love everything!!! Were you wearing the Dioraddict?


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Stunning jacket @SherwoodMom love everything!!! Were you wearing the Dioraddict?


Thank you very much!!! Yes I did.  At the moment I do not have any other bags that go with my boho oblique strap.  Here’s a detail look at the back of the coat with my DiorAddict. The box pleats are finished with triangle stitches. Someone who knows fashion well told me the triangle stitches are the best way to secure box pleats and a detail you see in couture.


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you very much!!! Yes I did.  At the moment I do not have any other bags that go with my boho oblique strap.  Here’s a detail look at the back of the coat with my DiorAddict. The box pleats are finished with triangle stitches. Someone who knows fashion well told me the triangle stitches are the best way to secure box pleats and a detail you see in couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866705



Omg I love this bag so much. It’s next on my list - I love this color but the Oblique strap is too short for me so I’ll have to go for a black or the blue. Congrats on the RTW again.


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> Omg I love this bag so much. It’s next on my list - I love this color but the Oblique strap is too short for me so I’ll have to go for a black or the blue. Congrats on the RTW again.


Thank you again  The indigo DiorAddict is divine.  There is an adjustable oblique strap that is much longer.  However it is probably $1K.


----------



## Kitsune711

I went to the store today and told myself I was going for the "Cruise Tarot" viewing. I got there and was sadly disappointed with the collection. I liked the symbolism and imagery of the original collection SO I caved and bought a mitzah from the Summer Tarot card collection. I can't get into the Cruise collection with the "Mother Peace" Tarot if it meant my life...I'm in love with the Sun Tarot mitzah, a little guilty that I spent money, but it's such a fun design!


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> Thank you again  The indigo DiorAddict is divine.  There is an adjustable oblique strap that is much longer.  However it is probably $1K.



Yeah I’ve seen that. I believe it’s from MGC’s first collection at Dior ($895 if I remember correctly). I’m currently eyeing one from Valentino - as it will work with all of the bags currently in my collection (along with my future (hopefully) Dioraddict flap).


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I bought a new purse
Just wanted a smaller size. 







And size comparison


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I bought a new purse
> Just wanted a smaller size.
> View attachment 3870631
> View attachment 3870633
> View attachment 3870635
> 
> View attachment 3870636
> 
> 
> And size comparison
> View attachment 3870637


I love the grain of the leather. Congratulations!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> I love the grain of the leather. Congratulations!



Shukran 
It's the grain, and the puffiness, and the metallic grey, the combination of those. 
I never expected that a purse would make me so excited


----------



## incoralblue

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Shukran
> It's the grain, and the puffiness, and the metallic grey, the combination of those.
> I never expected that a purse would make me so excited



Super lovely! Congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## Rachel965

lee85718 said:


> On my last day of a quick trip to Paris and picked up this little Lady! As usual, amazing customer service. Just feels so special to shop Dior, especially in Paris


Omg so cute


----------



## Rachel965

woodwinked said:


> Collected the dust swan bag today.. my awesome SA even packed it nicely for me !! Also sharing a pic of my diorama in action [emoji2]


Wow!!


----------



## Rachel965

I just got these in the mail yesterday.


----------



## TraceySH

So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family 

P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.


----------



## Newbie2016

TraceySH said:


> So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family
> 
> P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.
> 
> View attachment 3880220


TraceySH...I hear you.  Some of that stuff does remind me of tarot cards, etc.  wonder if some seasons these houses of fashion just run out of ideas.  I was on the bergdorf site and saw a Judith Lieber  clutch in the shape of French fries for over $5K...wonder if someone out there will actually buy that!  ...but back to Dior...how are your studded ladies holding up?  Do they ever seem heavy?  Is the flap top secure for you?


----------



## TraceySH

Newbie2016 said:


> TraceySH...I hear you.  Some of that stuff does remind me of tarot cards, etc.  wonder if some seasons these houses of fashion just run out of ideas.  I was on the bergdorf site and saw a Judith Lieber  clutch in the shape of French fries for over $5K...wonder if someone out there will actually buy that!  ...but back to Dior...how are your studded ladies holding up?  Do they ever seem heavy?  Is the flap top secure for you?


Yeah I just can't, I don't get the whole tarot card thing. I read some things today about all that, and both Gucci (all the weird sorcery writing on the bags? Oh, and Elton John) and D&G have fallen into that trap. Whimsical and crafty? Sure, ok. Not my mojo, but ok. However, I see them as tacky, distracting and off-putting to others? And definitely NOT timeless. I would just like to request BEAUTIFUL!? Can I just have that? Stunning, breathtaking, classy, refined, versatile, WAY COOL are other words I would like to use when buying a 5k bag!! 

So, my studded LD's are holding up VERY well. Dior quality is just beyond all others. It's a bit heavy, yes. But I carry Chanel jumbos otherwise, so I am used to it. The crossbody is so comfortable with the thick strap, too. The flap is definitely secure. It can be mildly annoying, but it's just so cool that it doesn't bother me!


----------



## SherwoodMom

TraceySH said:


> So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family
> 
> P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.
> 
> View attachment 3880220


Congrats on your new lady!!!!


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family
> 
> P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.
> 
> View attachment 3880220


Congratulations on your beautiful studded LD. Love the colour


----------



## Bijouxlady

l finally got the DIORAddict top handle bag in the grained leather. Love it!


----------



## thesassygirl2

SherwoodMom said:


> My first Dior RTW purchase, look 43 from the Fall/Winter 2017 collection.  Blue is my favorite color so getting a piece from this season was especially meaningful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3866145



SO beautiful!  I'm looking for a navy coat as well.. Would you mind sharing the item code and price?


----------



## incoralblue

Bijouxlady said:


> l finally got the DIORAddict top handle bag in the grained leather. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880932



Omg gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## incoralblue

TraceySH said:


> So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family
> 
> P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.
> 
> View attachment 3880220



I did see this color in the studded Diorama. It’s such a beautiful colors. Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> So I DO NOT like ANY of cruise, but I do like previous seasons. I love my studded LD's. So, I bought this color I've been wanting for awhile before it goes away....to add to my little studded LD family
> 
> P.S. This is the blue-grey, not the grey.
> 
> View attachment 3880220


Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Laduc

Bijouxlady said:


> l finally got the DIORAddict top handle bag in the grained leather. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880932


Congratulations on your amazing bag


----------



## Laduc

I would like to show you my first and only Dior bag which I got for my birthday.
It's My Lady Dior in Old Rose ( new collection ) with contrast stitching. The pins are from the new collection, but it's the older style pin on. The pins and the mechanism that MGC introduced are apparently going to be discontinued. That's what my SA told me.
The first picture is more true to colour. I inserted the second to show off the pins. There are 8 or 9 new designs, but my store had only 6.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Laduc said:


> I would like to show you my first and only Dior bag which I got for my birthday.
> It's My Lady Dior in Old Rose ( new collection ) with contrast stitching. The pins are from the new collection, but it's the older style pin on. The pins and the mechanism that MGC introduced are apparently going to be discontinued. That's what my SA told me.
> The first picture is more true to colour. I inserted the second to show off the pins. There are 8 or 9 new designs, but my store had only 6.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881292
> View attachment 3881285


It's gorgeous!

I wonder why they are discontinuing those pins. I loved their intricate designs!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Big congrats on your First Lady.   I am very happy for you.  May you wear her in good health  


Laduc said:


> I would like to show you my first and only Dior bag which I got for my birthday.
> It's My Lady Dior in Old Rose ( new collection ) with contrast stitching. The pins are from the new collection, but it's the older style pin on. The pins and the mechanism that MGC introduced are apparently going to be discontinued. That's what my SA told me.
> The first picture is more true to colour. I inserted the second to show off the pins. There are 8 or 9 new designs, but my store had only 6.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881292
> View attachment 3881285


----------



## SherwoodMom

Bijouxlady said:


> l finally got the DIORAddict top handle bag in the grained leather. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880932


Congrats on a lovely Dior,  may you wear her in good health.


----------



## Laduc

SherwoodMom said:


> Big congrats on your First Lady.   I am very happy for you.  May you wear her in good health


Thank you Amber


----------



## Laduc

averagejoe said:


> It's gorgeous!
> 
> I wonder why they are discontinuing those pins. I loved their intricate designs!


Apparently customers were unhappy with the mechanism. I never tried it out, but the straps got scratched while applying the pins ?  My SA wasn't sure either...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My latest baby: LD in indigo blue and a pale pink + blue pattern mitzah to match.
Will post a detailed photo of my mitzah later, as its got these drawings of animals on. Think its from the Lascaux collection 
Im so so soooo in love with this colour!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

more photos


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> more photos


Wow! Loving your new Lady Dior and bandeau. The animal print on it is really beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Laduc

shoesshoeshoes said:


> more photos


Congratulations on your Lady. I love this colour


----------



## Laduc

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest baby: LD in indigo blue and a pale pink + blue pattern mitzah to match.
> Will post a detailed photo of my mitzah later, as its got these drawings of animals on. Think its from the Lascaux collection
> Im so so soooo in love with this colour!!!


Beautiful


----------



## Ramai

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest baby: LD in indigo blue and a pale pink + blue pattern mitzah to match.
> Will post a detailed photo of my mitzah later, as its got these drawings of animals on. Think its from the Lascaux collection
> Im so so soooo in love with this colour!!!


Stunning!


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest baby: LD in indigo blue and a pale pink + blue pattern mitzah to match.
> Will post a detailed photo of my mitzah later, as its got these drawings of animals on. Think its from the Lascaux collection
> Im so so soooo in love with this colour!!!


I am so happy for you @shoesshoeshoes!!! Wow! Your bag game is strong.  Fine choice on the mitzah.  May you wear it in good health.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> I am so happy for you @shoesshoeshoes!!! Wow! Your bag game is strong.  Fine choice on the mitzah.  May you wear it in good health.


Haha thank you lovely! I didn't go for the red mini in the end, and exchanged it for this one. Will probably get the mini red at some point next year but I just love the blue this season


----------



## veevee1

I couldn't decide and have no self-control, so I took these both home with me!


----------



## incoralblue

Bought a J’adior double bracelet with turquoise resin from the Cruise 2018 collection a few weeks ago.


----------



## SherwoodMom

victrola9@hotma said:


> View attachment 3913374
> 
> I couldn't decide and have no self-control, so I took these both home with me!


Congrats!  May you enjoy them both.  I also lack self control so you are not alone.


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3913456
> 
> 
> Bought a J’adior double bracelet with turquoise resin from the Cruise 2018 collection a few weeks ago.


Congrats on the lovely bracelet! May you wear it in good health.


----------



## Carolnzq

My baby


----------



## LVoe4DB

Laduc said:


> I would like to show you my first and only Dior bag which I got for my birthday.
> It's My Lady Dior in Old Rose ( new collection ) with contrast stitching. The pins are from the new collection, but it's the older style pin on. The pins and the mechanism that MGC introduced are apparently going to be discontinued. That's what my SA told me.
> The first picture is more true to colour. I inserted the second to show off the pins. There are 8 or 9 new designs, but my store had only 6.
> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881292
> View attachment 3881285


Your bag and pins are just gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]
May I ask if they are the ones that are just stud in or are they twisted? I'm still dreaming of buying my first My Lady Dior - next year, hopefully [emoji8]


----------



## Bother Free

Dior sneakers


----------



## mk1997

Bother Free said:


> Dior sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3914879
> View attachment 3914878



These are so cool!! Enjoy


----------



## Bother Free

mk1997 said:


> These are so cool!! Enjoy


Thank you so much!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Carolnzq said:


> My baby


What a lovely mini Lady.  Congrats! May you wear her in good health


----------



## Laduc

LVoe4DB said:


> Your bag and pins are just gorgeous [emoji7][emoji173]
> May I ask if they are the ones that are just stud in or are they twisted? I'm still dreaming of buying my first My Lady Dior - next year, hopefully [emoji8]


They are to be twisted. Hopefully you'll be able to get your dream bag very soon. And next year is not so far away anymore. Good luck and happy shopping. Have you decided which colour you like?


----------



## KarrimaAn

This is my last purchase this year from DIOR.
I love these glasses, walking on the beach sunny Miami.
I bought it on Bestazy,back on Black Friday.There was a good discount


----------



## fashion_junky

Bother Free said:


> Dior sneakers
> 
> View attachment 3914879
> View attachment 3914878



These are amazing!!!!


----------



## veevee1

victrola9@hotma said:


> View attachment 3913374
> 
> I couldn't decide and have no self-control, so I took these both home with me!






I exchanged the wallet for this cardholder; an attempt at moderation and a much more practical option for me.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

victrola9@hotma said:


> View attachment 3916400
> View attachment 3916401
> 
> I exchanged the wallet for this cardholder; an attempt at moderation and a much more practical option for me.


Darn! I need one of thess  good choice!


----------



## LVoe4DB

Laduc said:


> They are to be twisted. Hopefully you'll be able to get your dream bag very soon. And next year is not so far away anymore. Good luck and happy shopping. Have you decided which colour you like?


Thanks for your kind reply [emoji11] I also like the newer pins but it's sad that the twisted ones might be discontinued - they're so pretty, too! I'm dreaming of black lambskin with the champagne gold hardware. Very classic as my first Dior [emoji4] And I'm already counting days now [emoji23]


----------



## Laduc

LVoe4DB said:


> Thanks for your kind reply [emoji11] I also like the newer pins but it's sad that the twisted ones might be discontinued - they're so pretty, too! I'm dreaming of black lambskin with the champagne gold hardware. Very classic as my first Dior [emoji4] And I'm already counting days now [emoji23]


Black with CGH looks so classy and pretty. I hope you'll show us  very soon your beautiful bag here on PF


----------



## LVoe4DB

Laduc said:


> Black with CGH looks so classy and pretty. I hope you'll show us  very soon your beautiful bag[emoji813] here on PF


Thank you [emoji8] I definitely will post a picture as soon as I get my unicorn bag, can't wait [emoji7][emoji162][emoji175]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Not a purchase but thought id post it here anyway  
Just got home from holiday and opened the tarot themed card from my lovely SA. Each circle pulls out from the slots and have their meanings written behind. Love it!


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Not a purchase but thought id post it here anyway
> Just got home from holiday and opened the tarot themed card from my lovely SA. Each circle pulls out from the slots and have their meanings written behind. Love it!


Wow! That is one awesome card! Those circles can be hung as ornaments on a Christmas tree.


----------



## veevee1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Darn! I need one of thess  good choice!



I highly recommend! I've had similar versions by Gucci and Saint Laurent, but this one is my favorite by far.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Wow! That is one awesome card! Those circles can be hung as ornaments on a Christmas tree.


Oh darn! I didnt think of that. Ive already put my tree anyway unfortunately. Maybe next year


----------



## shophiaholic

My newest baby to the family!


----------



## Laduc

shophiaholic said:


> My newest baby to the family!
> View attachment 3918799


Congratulations to your Diorama. Love that colour


----------



## Kitsune711

OMG, I'm so jealous.  I wish I'd received one of these lol! Congratulations, that's so cool!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

shophiaholic said:


> My newest baby to the family!
> View attachment 3918799


Congrats!! I just saw this bag today, its gorgeous!!! Also love the WOC version.


----------



## Tasha1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Just got home from holiday and opened the tarot themed card from my lovely SA. Each circle pulls out from the slots and have their meanings written behind. Love it!



I got the same one, very beautiful, but not for a big christmas tree.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Tasha1 said:


> I got the same one, very beautiful, but not for a big christmas tree.


A big xmas tree can cost £1200? Jeez i diidnt know that. I think id rather buy the bag haha


----------



## fashion_junky

My latest Dior purchase is the Star WOC in cream (here along with a couple of non-Dior purchases):




I'm loving this star collection!  Has anyone else purchased any of the star items?  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## averagejoe

fashion_junky said:


> My latest Dior purchase is the Star WOC in cream (here along with a couple of non-Dior purchases):
> 
> View attachment 3919758
> 
> 
> I'm loving this star collection!  Has anyone else purchased any of the star items?  Thanks for letting me share!


I love the WOC! Your other pieces are amazing as well. I LOVE the GG Marmont logo. Those Twist lock boots are so nice, too!


----------



## veevee1

fashion_junky said:


> My latest Dior purchase is the Star WOC in cream (here along with a couple of non-Dior purchases):
> 
> View attachment 3919758
> 
> 
> I'm loving this star collection!  Has anyone else purchased any of the star items?  Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous WOC! I was seriously tempted by some SLGs in the star collection during my last visit. Your post may have tipped me over the edge. Enjoy!


----------



## fashion_junky

averagejoe said:


> I love the WOC! Your other pieces are amazing as well. I LOVE the GG Marmont logo. Those Twist lock boots are so nice, too!



Thank you, @averagejoe!!



victrola9@hotma said:


> Gorgeous WOC! I was seriously tempted by some SLGs in the star collection during my last visit. Your post may have tipped me over the edge. Enjoy!



Thank you!!!  Please post pics if you end up getting a piece!


----------



## Laduc

Laduc said:


> Amazing purchases. Loving your WOC and the boots are jus



Beautiful and congrats to your newest purchases


----------



## mk1997

fashion_junky said:


> My latest Dior purchase is the Star WOC in cream (here along with a couple of non-Dior purchases):
> 
> View attachment 3919758
> 
> 
> I'm loving this star collection!  Has anyone else purchased any of the star items?  Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, so many beauties in one photo!! I especially love those LV boots. Congrats


----------



## fashion_junky

mk1997 said:


> Wow, so many beauties in one photo!! I especially love those LV boots. Congrats



Thank you!!!


----------



## Bijouxlady

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 3913456
> 
> 
> Bought a J’adior double bracelet with turquoise resin from the Cruise 2018 collection a few weeks ago.


Love!! Could you post a pic wearing these beauties? I have several pairs of Tribal earrings but I don't have any Dior bracelets yet. TIA~


----------



## Francis T

I’m in love with this small Diorama. I’ve exchanged the My Lady Dior for it.


----------



## Iduneterea

A lovely little mitzvah


----------



## Bother Free

fashion_junky said:


> These are amazing!!!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sandi.el

Tribal Earrings..

I. Am. In. Love! [emoji175][emoji7]

View attachment 3927577


----------



## veevee1

fashion_junky said:


> Thank you, @averagejoe!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!  Please post pics if you end up getting a piece!



Added this little wallet today - your post totally enabled me! I hope you're enjoying your wallet-on-chain!


----------



## Laduc

victrola9@hotma said:


> Added this little wallet today - your post totally enabled me! I hope you're enjoying your wallet-on-chain!
> View attachment 3929659


It's beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## fashion_junky

victrola9@hotma said:


> Added this little wallet today - your post totally enabled me! I hope you're enjoying your wallet-on-chain!
> View attachment 3929659



Wow, that is so pretty!!  Love it!!  I think it is the same style as my Diorama wallet, and it is really functional - compact but holds a lot.  I'm loving my WOC, just still figuring out how to downsize enough to use it more!  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous wallet!


----------



## veevee1

fashion_junky said:


> Wow, that is so pretty!!  Love it!!  I think it is the same style as my Diorama wallet, and it is really functional - compact but holds a lot.  I'm loving my WOC, just still figuring out how to downsize enough to use it more!  Thanks for sharing your gorgeous wallet!



Glad to hear that you find the wallet style functional - the diorama ones are so lovely! 

I love WOCs but don't use them regularly because of downsizing challenges. Please share any strategies that work for you! I can't justify adding any more to my collection, so I will have to live vicariously through your gorgeous Dior!


----------



## LVoe4DB

victrola9@hotma said:


> Added this little wallet today - your post totally enabled me! I hope you're enjoying your wallet-on-chain!
> View attachment 3929659


Absolutely adorable [emoji7][emoji173]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G901F mit Tapatalk


----------



## nanads

Francis T said:


> View attachment 3921962
> View attachment 3921963
> 
> 
> I’m in love with this small Diorama. I’ve exchanged the My Lady Dior for it.


Gorgeous diorama  do you mind telling why did you exchange the my lady dior? I’m currently eyeing MLD as well so any input will be much appreciated


----------



## Francis T

nanads said:


> Gorgeous diorama  do you mind telling why did you exchange the my lady dior? I’m currently eyeing MLD as well so any input will be much appreciated



I bought the MLD in lambskin wore it about 3 times then one time it began to rain, just a few drops fell on my bag. One block later I checked my bag in a store, before it was dark and I couldn’t see anything. I was in shock because the raindrops caused swelling on the lambskin flap. I did wept it dry but it was only a few rain stains. I took pictures of it and send it to my SA. Later on it dried but you could see it still. 
So I had to bring it to Dior and they send it away later they told me it was a fabric fault it was a defected bag and this could never happened. 
I could have a new MLD but I don’t want it anymore. I don’t like the flap. I had to be very careful afraid my nails (I’ve got very short nails) scratches the flap. And imo the strap, though it is very comfortable, doesn’t go with the bag proportionally wise. And I was afraid I’m not a much lady lady.


----------



## Fashionprinces_

woodwinked said:


> Over the weekend.. my first Dior bag! I can't bear to unbox it though !!


let her out! enjoy!!!!


----------



## Fashionprinces_

LabelLover81 said:


> View attachment 3843117
> 
> Got this beauty in the mail yesterday. I've always wanted a diorissimo and this one was such a good price, I couldn't say no!


gorgeous color a real classic


----------



## Fashionprinces_

you guys are making me want a mini lady 


rk4265 said:


> Cannot begin to explain how much I love my minis





rk4265 said:


> Here is a pic of the red patent with other mini Dior’s. So you can see it. It’s sooo pretty


----------



## nanads

Francis T said:


> I bought the MLD in lambskin wore it about 3 times then one time it began to rain, just a few drops fell on my bag. One block later I checked my bag in a store, before it was dark and I couldn’t see anything. I was in shock because the raindrops caused swelling on the lambskin flap. I did wept it dry but it was only a few rain stains. I took pictures of it and send it to my SA. Later on it dried but you could see it still.
> So I had to bring it to Dior and they send it away later they told me it was a fabric fault it was a defected bag and this could never happened.
> I could have a new MLD but I don’t want it anymore. I don’t like the flap. I had to be very careful afraid my nails (I’ve got very short nails) scratches the flap. And imo the strap, though it is very comfortable, doesn’t go with the bag proportionally wise. And I was afraid I’m not a much lady lady.



Thank you so much for the review. Since I like to keep my bag in pristine condition, but the MLD is quite high maintenance isn’t it?  Enjoy your new diorama


----------



## Fashionprinces_

My 2 recent purchases a silk stole and rope brooch. I also purchased a new mitzah "the 2 lovers" but i didn't take a pic it in my closet already lol


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Fashionprinces_ said:


> My 2 recent purchases a silk stole and rope brooch. I also purchased a new mitzah "the 2 lovers" but i didn't take a pic it in my closet already lol
> View attachment 3930771
> View attachment 3930772


Wow that brooch is lovely!!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I like the scarf.  Really beautiful.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Fashionprinces_ said:


> My 2 recent purchases a silk stole and rope brooch. I also purchased a new mitzah "the 2 lovers" but i didn't take a pic it in my closet already lol
> View attachment 3930771
> View attachment 3930772



That brooch is stunning. Could you tell us how big it is....I guess a mod shot would help. Thanks


----------



## LOA24

My first Dior bag


----------



## Misslyssasimone

Thanks to Average Joe I learned that my Tradesy bag was not authentic.  Thankfully they refunded our money and I just went to the Wynn boutique and got this beauty.


----------



## averagejoe

Misslyssasimone said:


> View attachment 3939429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Average Joe I learned that my Tradesy bag was not authentic.  Thankfully they refunded our money and I just went to the Wynn boutique and got this beauty.


I'm glad to hear that they refunded your money. What a beauty you replaced the fake with!


----------



## nashpoo

Misslyssasimone said:


> View attachment 3939429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Average Joe I learned that my Tradesy bag was not authentic.  Thankfully they refunded our money and I just went to the Wynn boutique and got this beauty.



This is so cute!! Is this the mini ?


----------



## Kymme76

The newest member to my family! Supple Lady Dior in indigo


----------



## averagejoe

Kymme76 said:


> View attachment 3940261
> 
> The newest member to my family! Supple Lady Dior in indigo


WOW!!! It is beautiful! I absolutely love the aged gold against the indigo. Congratulations!


----------



## Jill N

My new bracelets [emoji173]️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Kymme76 said:


> View attachment 3940261
> 
> The newest member to my family! Supple Lady Dior in indigo


This bag and this combo is to die for! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kymme76

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!! It is beautiful! I absolutely love the aged gold against the indigo. Congratulations!



Thank you averagejoe I love the combination as well! She is perfection


----------



## Kymme76

shoesshoeshoes said:


> This bag and this combo is to die for! Congratulations!!!



Thank you She’s even more beautiful in person


----------



## Misslyssasimone

nashpoo said:


> This is so cute!! Is this the mini ?


Thank you!  It’s the My Lady Dior.


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Chanellover2015 said:


> That brooch is stunning. Could you tell us how big it is....I guess a mod shot would help. Thanks


its about 3x 2.75


----------



## Fashionprinces_

Jill N said:


> My new bracelets [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940356
> View attachment 3940357


how do you like them !?!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Finally got myself a diorama woc. Im glad i held out abit longer for this colour. It’s such a cool bag!


----------



## Jill N

Fashionprinces_ said:


> how do you like them !?!



It’s only been a couple of days but I like them.


----------



## taetae123

Just came back from Hawaii and I got myself a MLD in navy blue!!! Can't wait to use it.


----------



## VernisCerise

taetae123 said:


> View attachment 3941247
> 
> 
> Just came back from Hawaii and I got myself a MLD in navy blue!!! Can't wait to use it.



Beautiful bag, congrats! May I ask if it’s still $3100 in Hawaii?


----------



## taetae123

VernisCerise said:


> Beautiful bag, congrats! May I ask if it’s still $3100 in Hawaii?




Yes, it is still $3100 and no sales tax [emoji5].


----------



## VernisCerise

taetae123 said:


> Yes, it is still $3100 and no sales tax [emoji5].



Awesome, thank you. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## LVoe4DB

taetae123 said:


> View attachment 3941247
> 
> 
> Just came back from Hawaii and I got myself a MLD in navy blue!!! Can't wait to use it.


Wonderful bag [emoji7] Congrats [emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## lnik

this was my first dior ever! the color is just amazing when the sun hits it, i'm hoping to get a pink lady dior for valentine's day! *fingers crossed*


----------



## averagejoe

Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## lnik

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!


thank you so much !


----------



## incoralblue

lnik said:


> this was my first dior ever! the color is just amazing when the sun hits it, i'm hoping to get a pink lady dior for valentine's day! *fingers crossed*



Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## bekiii

lnik said:


> this was my first dior ever! the color is just amazing when the sun hits it, i'm hoping to get a pink lady dior for valentine's day! *fingers crossed*


Stunning!


----------



## bekiii

Here is my recent buy. 
Cloud Blue Lady Dior


----------



## Laduc

bekiii said:


> Here is my recent buy.
> Cloud Blue Lady Dior
> View attachment 3945671


Love this colour. Congratulations


----------



## Fashionprinces_

bekiii said:


> Here is my recent buy.
> Cloud Blue Lady Dior
> View attachment 3945671


Congratulations very pretty


----------



## lily888

My First Dior! Mini Lady Dior in Dusty Pink. So in LOVE! Already thinking about getting another in black.


----------



## kristine Basco

i always thought that everything they sell on Tradesy is authentic?! that they would authenticate it before they send it out.. thats unfortunate


----------



## kristine Basco

Misslyssasimone said:


> View attachment 3939429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Average Joe I learned that my Tradesy bag was not authentic.  Thankfully they refunded our money and I just went to the Wynn boutique and got this beauty.


i always thought that everything they sell on Tradesy is authentic?! that they would authenticate it before they send it out.. thats unfortunate


----------



## littlesnoopy

My latest dior purchase along with a small little gift from my SA


----------



## Simbacat

Got my first dior Rose Des Vents bracelet in December in lapis lazuli, got my second one yesterday in pink opal!! What’s more special is that I got one in pink opal for my best friend too, the prettiest friendship bracelet ever!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Added this baby to my collection. Its a size small and colour is copper tone metallic.
So in love with this colour as it changes depending on the light. I’ll take some more photos in the natural light tomorrow


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Added this baby to my collection. Its a size small and colour is copper tone metallic.
> So in love with this colour as it changes depending on the light. I’ll take some more photos in the natural light tomorrow


Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## LexLV

Picked up the My Lady Dior in metallic silver goatskin


----------



## averagejoe

LexLV said:


> Picked up the My Lady Dior in metallic silver goatskin


I love it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## littlesnoopy

LexLV said:


> Picked up the My Lady Dior in metallic silver goatskin



What a BEAUTY!


----------



## fairchild119

Simbacat said:


> View attachment 3971330
> 
> 
> Got my first dior Rose Des Vents bracelet in December in lapis lazuli, got my second one yesterday in pink opal!! What’s more special is that I got one in pink opal for my best friend too, the prettiest friendship bracelet ever!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Those are so pretty! If I may ask, how much are they?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My husband bought me this MASSIVE Dior book which im super excited to read. Heres some shots (next to my Lady and small Diorama)


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My husband bought me this MASSIVE Dior book which im super excited to read. Heres some shots (next to my Lady and small Diorama)


Dior's books are amazing!

Every time I see your pearlized Lady Dior, I'm like


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> Dior's books are amazing!
> 
> Every time I see your pearlized Lady Dior, I'm like


Hahahaha me to joe! Me toooo


----------



## luxfun

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Added this baby to my collection. Its a size small and colour is copper tone metallic.
> So in love with this colour as it changes depending on the light. I’ll take some more photos in the natural light tomorrow



I have this bag and adore it!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

suzis said:


> I have this bag and adore it!


I know right! And I love the leather as well. Its a middle way between lambskin and the really tough calf skin they usually make the diorama with. Hands down one of the best cross body bags out there!


----------



## good life

My hubby got at London duty free for me. Compared to US price, it was $600 less. Love, love, love !!!!


----------



## littlesnoopy

Advanced birthday gift for myself! 
Was stuck in between this and patent. In the end I go with fabric!


----------



## averagejoe

good life said:


> My hubby got at London duty free for me. Compared to US price, it was $600 less. Love, love, love !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023256
> View attachment 4023258
> View attachment 4023259
> View attachment 4023260


J'adore!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

littlesnoopy said:


> Advanced birthday gift for myself!
> Was stuck in between this and patent. In the end I go with fabric!
> View attachment 4023455
> 
> View attachment 4023456


They look very comfortable. The good thing about fabric, especially with this texture, is that it doesn't show creases as easily.


----------



## littlesnoopy

averagejoe said:


> They look very comfortable. The good thing about fabric, especially with this texture, is that it doesn't show creases as easily.



Great to hear that! And It is indeed more comfy, I’m still very happy with my decision too!


----------



## fairchild119

LexLV said:


> Picked up the My Lady Dior in metallic silver goatskin



Congrats! This bag looks edgy and elegant depending on your outfit. Really versatile.


----------



## fairchild119

good life said:


> My hubby got at London duty free for me. Compared to US price, it was $600 less. Love, love, love !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023256
> View attachment 4023258
> View attachment 4023259
> View attachment 4023260



Congrats on getting it at a cheaper price than in the US.


----------



## fairchild119

lily888 said:


> My First Dior! Mini Lady Dior in Dusty Pink. So in LOVE! Already thinking about getting another in black.
> View attachment 3948223



This color is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My husband bought me this MASSIVE Dior book which im super excited to read. Heres some shots (next to my Lady and small Diorama)



What color is your Diorama? 

Your pink LD is really gorgeous.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

fairchild119 said:


> What color is your Diorama?
> 
> Your pink LD is really gorgeous.


Thank you lovely!
Its this one
https://m.dior.com/couture/en_gb/wo...opper-tone-metallic-grained-calfskin-24-42254


----------



## Laduc

littlesnoopy said:


> Advanced birthday gift for myself!
> Was stuck in between this and patent. In the end I go with fabric!
> View attachment 4023455
> 
> View attachment 4023456



Congratulations. They look beautiful


----------



## cocobuba

So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!

Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread


----------



## averagejoe

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218


I love it! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

Laduc said:


> Congratulations. They look beautiful


It's absolutely stunning, Congratulations


----------



## Laduc

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218


She is beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## LVoe4DB

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218


She's absolutely stunning, congrats, dear [emoji7][emoji177][emoji173]


----------



## LVoe4DB

I bought my second Lady Dior - got both only this year! Once you start with Dior, you can't stop [emoji7][emoji173] Absolutely in l[emoji173]ve!!!!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

LVoe4DB said:


> I bought my second Lady Dior - got both only this year! Once you start with Dior, you can't stop [emoji7][emoji173] Absolutely in l[emoji173]ve!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025877


Ive always loveeeeed the LD with studs. Its so beautiful. Congrats to you!


----------



## LVoe4DB

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Ive always loveeeeed the LD with studs. Its so beautiful. Congrats to you!


Thank you, sweetie! I'm totally in love with Di[emoji173]r, too [emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## cafecreme15

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218


Everything in the last photo is FABULOUS! The bag suits you perfectly. May I ask who makes the coat?


----------



## cocobuba

cafecreme15 said:


> Everything in the last photo is FABULOUS! The bag suits you perfectly. May I ask who makes the coat?



Thank you so much!  The coat was actually a really affordable sale find from ASOS after I returned a similar All Saints coat as I didn't like the fit and quality. I think the coat is sold out (http://www.asos.com/asos/asos-swing-coat-with-military-style-buttons/prd/8391986) but they often restock so it might come back soon again!


----------



## fairchild119

LVoe4DB said:


> I bought my second Lady Dior - got both only this year! Once you start with Dior, you can't stop [emoji7][emoji173] Absolutely in l[emoji173]ve!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4025877



Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218




Your new My Lady Dior is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## fairchild119

cocobuba said:


> So I bought my very first Dior Bag - the My Lady Dior in Grey! I love it so much and saw this beautiful Mitzah in Paris in the Lafayette store and I think it makes the bag even better!
> 
> Love all the gorgeous bags in this thread
> View attachment 4025215
> View attachment 4025216
> View attachment 4025217
> View attachment 4025218



Is the last pic showing the gray MLD, too? It looks light blue in the last picture.


----------



## cocobuba

fairchild119 said:


> Is the last pic showing the gray MLD, too? It looks light blue in the last picture.



It is! The grey looks different in daylight and appears much lighter than when I took the picture on the table inside.


----------



## LVoe4DB

fairchild119 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you so much, dear


----------



## fairchild119

My last Dior purchase is only my second Dior: MLD in black lambskin. 




Today is my first day out with my MLD.


----------



## Candacex

new wallet to go with my rose poudre My Lady Dior


----------



## dotty8

The Mitzah scarf I got in Milan a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Bentley1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My husband bought me this MASSIVE Dior book which im super excited to read. Heres some shots (next to my Lady and small Diorama)


May I ask the color of your lovely Lady Dior please. It's the perfect shade I am looking for


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Bentley1 said:


> May I ask the color of your lovely Lady Dior please. It's the perfect shade I am looking for


Think the official name is Lotus Pearly or Pearly Lotus
Heres to think to the mini in this colour 
https://m.dior.com/couture/en_gb/wo...ain-in-lotus-pearly-cannage-lambskin-24-50247


----------



## Bentley1

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Think the official name is Lotus Pearly or Pearly Lotus
> Heres to think to the mini in this colour
> https://m.dior.com/couture/en_gb/wo...ain-in-lotus-pearly-cannage-lambskin-24-50247


Thank you it's gorgeous!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Bought the Dior Homme sweatshirt from the Gold Capsule collection yesterday.


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Picked up some shades for the unexpected sun in London today


----------



## beauty_numay

Love these earing


----------



## xxDxx

Got my first Dior bag [emoji7] So in love with this silver metallic My Lady Dior!


----------



## Laduc

xxDxx said:


> Got my first Dior bag [emoji7] So in love with this silver metallic My Lady Dior!
> 
> View attachment 4067579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067580


Beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## AliceL 123

Was stuck between the red and silver


----------



## averagejoe

AliceL 123 said:


> Was stuck between the red and silver


I really love this silver one.


----------



## ohmyjessah

Brand new baby!! Purchased preloved from Fashionphile, pristine condition (even has that new bag smell)


----------



## Laduc

ohmyjessah said:


> Brand new baby!! Purchased preloved from Fashionphile, pristine condition (even has that new bag smell)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069096
> 
> 
> View attachment 4069097


Congratulations. She's beautiful


----------



## mk1997

AliceL 123 said:


> Was stuck between the red and silver



I would choose the silver. I have the silver version and it pairs well with a variety of outfits!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Got this lady Dior fuchsia wallet on chain in a recent trip abroad, I love it so much! This is my first Dior handbag and I choose the wallet on chain because I don’t have a wallet on chain in my collection and I think it’s a lovely concept especially now that it’s going to be summer and traveling is just around the corner! 
How do you take care of the material on this bag? I’m new to Dior and would love to get some advice [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> View attachment 4069158
> 
> 
> Got this lady Dior fuchsia wallet on chain in a recent trip abroad, I love it so much! This is my first Dior handbag and I choose the wallet on chain because I don’t have a wallet on chain in my collection and I think it’s a lovely concept especially now that it’s going to be summer and traveling is just around the corner!
> How do you take care of the material on this bag? I’m new to Dior and would love to get some advice [emoji4]


I answered your question here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-fuchsia-leather-lady-dior-wallet-on-chain.987170/


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

averagejoe said:


> I answered your question here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dior-fuchsia-leather-lady-dior-wallet-on-chain.987170/



Can you please tell me how to take care of the lambskin material?


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Can you please tell me how to take care of the lambskin material?


There are lots of info on this thread
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior.709375/page-6

Suggestions regarding the leather lotion brands for lamb may vary. I use Woly Perfect Cream for my lamb and calf


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

shoesshoeshoes said:


> There are lots of info on this thread
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cleaning-care-and-repair-of-your-dior.709375/page-6
> 
> Suggestions regarding the leather lotion brands for lamb may vary. I use is Woly Perfect Cream for my lamb and calf



Thank you so much, I will start doing my research [emoji12][emoji847]


----------



## averagejoe

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Can you please tell me how to take care of the lambskin material?


Oops. I didn't realize your question before was different. Sorry.

Avoid scratches and rubbing. Do not get the leather wet (don't handle with moist fingers either). This should help the lambskin look new longer


----------



## ohmyjessah

Purchased this vintage Dior bag!! So in love, minor scratches but beautiful condition!!


----------



## Carrot lover

First post and first dior bag


----------



## ohmyjessah

Carrot lover said:


> First post and first dior bag
> View attachment 4080984


Oh my god!!! That colour is stunning!!


----------



## Laduc

Carrot lover said:


> First post and first dior bag
> View attachment 4080984


Love, love this colour. Congratulations


----------



## Newbie2016

Carrot lover said:


> First post and first dior bag
> View attachment 4080984



What color does Dior call this?  It's beautiful.


----------



## Laduc

Newbie2016 said:


> What color does Dior call this?  It's beautiful.


It's the blue metallic
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/...iorama-bag-in-blue-metallic-calfskin-11-66040


----------



## Carrot lover

Thank you sweetheart 


ohmyjessah said:


> Oh my god!!! That colour is stunning!!


----------



## Carrot lover

Newbie2016 said:


> What color does Dior call this?  It's beautiful.


It in Navy Color. HTH


----------



## Carrot lover

Laduc said:


> Love, love this colour. Congratulations


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## Newbie2016

Carrot lover said:


> It in Navy Color. HTH



Thanks Laduc and carrot lover...I thought as much but looked darker on the Dior site. I like your picture better!


----------



## DearHaayet

My second Dior handbag. I got it earlier this year, but never got around to posting the pictures.


----------



## Carrot lover

Newbie2016 said:


> Thanks Laduc and carrot lover...I thought as much but looked darker on the Dior site. I like your picture better!



Thank you! The color look different at certain lighting, hard to capture the color thou [emoji38]


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Presenting my latest addition: studded diorama in size small.
Bought this baby at heathrow on my way to Vietnam so saved a bit of money, which was nice!
Absolutely love this bag


----------



## Chanellover2015

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Presenting my latest addition: studded diorama in size small.
> Bought this baby at heathrow on my way to Vietnam so saved a bit of money, which was nice!
> Absolutely love this bag



I have the woc version and I also love it!! Enjoy in good health


----------



## LVoe4DB

My first Dior bracelet - soooo pretty [emoji7]


----------



## mk1997

I got the ultrablack Diorama today!


----------



## DearHaayet

mk1997 said:


> I got the ultrablack Diorama today!


 I'm star struck.
Do you have more pics (in day light) ?


----------



## vanity1028

My Lady Dior


----------



## ambregaelle

ohmyjessah said:


> Purchased this vintage Dior bag!! So in love, minor scratches but beautiful condition!!
> View attachment 4076563
> 
> View attachment 4076564
> 
> View attachment 4076561
> 
> View attachment 4076562
> 
> View attachment 4076565


Amazing condition! with Dior i purchase almost exclusively vintage pieces i am obsessed!


----------



## a_v_p

Dior all black card case. It's so edgy and chic!


----------



## Laduc

a_v_p said:


> Dior all black card case. It's so edgy and chic!


Beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Bentley1

Ultra Black Studded Lady Dior in Medium


----------



## Ici

beautiful!


----------



## ambregaelle

bit more "casual" Dior recent purchases...
Been getting into Dior "not so vintage vintage" pieces... I've got 2 more on the way...


----------



## Tasha1

I have just bought these booties


----------



## ambregaelle

Just got the last package... I need MORE! Im so in love!


----------



## labellavita27

Tasha1 said:


> I have just bought these booties
> 
> View attachment 4099545



Mod shots?


----------



## Tasha1

labellavita27 said:


> Mod shots?


Will be later, I am holidaying at The moment


----------



## yenny90

The ultra black is new[emoji4]
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LVoe4DB

yenny90 said:


> The ultra black is new[emoji4]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4102847


Gorgeous [emoji7] Congratulations [emoji173][emoji108][emoji177]


----------



## okbk33

Just couldn't stay away from another WOC!!!


----------



## okbk33

sorry for the triple click!!!


----------



## averagejoe

okbk33 said:


> Just couldn't stay away from another WOC!!!
> View attachment 4102883
> View attachment 4102884
> View attachment 4102884
> View attachment 4102884


I love this metallic green!


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> I love this metallic green!


+1, wow!


----------



## petersh

yenny90 said:


> The ultra black is new[emoji4]
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4102847


It looks so beautiful, I can't wait to see it, thanks


----------



## Carrot lover

Couple wallet [emoji5]


----------



## LexLV

I recently added this Dio(r)evolution with the red guitar strap which I love SO much! I decided to pick up the plain gold DIOR choker as well and am super glad, such a cute accessory


----------



## averagejoe

LexLV said:


> I recently added this Dio(r)evolution with the red guitar strap which I love SO much! I decided to pick up the plain gold DIOR choker as well and am super glad, such a cute accessory


I love it! The choker and guitar strap look so chic!


----------



## MahaM

LexLV said:


> I recently added this Dio(r)evolution with the red guitar strap which I love SO much! I decided to pick up the plain gold DIOR choker as well and am super glad, such a cute accessory


Great choice!And really suits you
Love the bag since it first saw it but still didn’t get it.  But still thinking about it .

Enjoy it..


----------



## TraceySH

My new wicked fierce Dior haha. It's heavy!


----------



## mk1997

TraceySH said:


> My new wicked fierce Dior haha. It's heavy!



So modern, so edgy, so chic!


----------



## TraceySH

And this little chunky nugget of a necklace


----------



## stylin76

TraceySH said:


> And this little chunky nugget of a necklace


I love this necklace, is it heavy on?


----------



## TraceySH

stylin76 said:


> I love this necklace, is it heavy on?


I can't figure out how to open it! I am waiting for my SA to help me  hahaha. It's heavy but I don't think it will be heavy on.


----------



## incoralblue

TraceySH said:


> My new wicked fierce Dior haha. It's heavy!



I loved the cruise version...but the ultra black is something else! It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## TraceySH

incoralblue said:


> I loved the cruise version...but the ultra black is something else! It’s gorgeous!!


Thank you so much. It was one of those, oh no, I can’t say no purchases! I want the red one too.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> And this little chunky nugget of a necklace


I LOVE that necklace!

And the ulta-black Dio(r)evolution, of course.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE that necklace!
> 
> And the ulta-black Dio(r)evolution, of course.


I was looking at pics my SA sent me of the studded bag, and underneath in the case was the necklace. I was like wait, stop the press, what is THAT?! I don't usually do the costume jewelry but I loved this. Granted, and per my other vents, Dior prices have skyrocketed, but still, the quality is beyond stunning.


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> My new wicked fierce Dior haha. It's heavy!


wonderful bag, enjoy


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Today


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4107357
> 
> Today


Wow these are sold out in most boutiques! Did you get it?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> Wow these are sold out in most boutiques! Did you get it?



They received one for me only  You know, I'm a favourite client
Honestly, it's totally impractical. Open top, no zips no pockets inside. But I couldn't say no
(Btw I knew you would appreciate  )


----------



## incoralblue

Sheikha Latifa said:


> View attachment 4107357
> 
> Today



Love it!!!


----------



## incoralblue

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much. It was one of those, oh no, I can’t say no purchases! I want the red one too.



I do like the red. I haven’t seen the red in person. Stopping by the boutique tomorrow and will check it out. 

Are you leaning towards keeping the red or no? I want something in ultra black myself.


----------



## TraceySH

incoralblue said:


> I do like the red. I haven’t seen the red in person. Stopping by the boutique tomorrow and will check it out.
> 
> Are you leaning towards keeping the red or no? I want something in ultra black myself.


I haven’t bought the red yet cuz I am not so sure  of the color?  It just came into I guess some of the boutiques today. If you see it tomorrow let me know what you think! I would totally love to have both, but not sure the red is wowing me!!


----------



## stylin76

TraceySH said:


> I can't figure out how to open it! I am waiting for my SA to help me  hahaha. It's heavy but I don't think it will be heavy on.


LOL I love it ,def need this


----------



## cestlisa

Finally got this little beauty which makes my heart sings


----------



## TraceySH

stylin76 said:


> LOL I love it ,def need this


I figured out how to open it, it's REALLY fun!!


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Finally got this little beauty which makes my heart sings


Very pretty in gold!


----------



## anteos

got this baby


----------



## Sunna

In love with this one! Got it thursday at Selfridges in London


----------



## Tatownz

Unplanned purchase! Love the vintage look and size! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Tatownz said:


> Unplanned purchase! Love the vintage look and size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117744
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Omg  im still obsessed with this bag!


----------



## cyrill

So this is the month of Dior for me, sorry for the messy picture, I was too excited


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

cyrill said:


> So this is the month of Dior for me, sorry for the messy picture, I was too excited
> 
> View attachment 4119085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119086


Congrats dear! The gold is GORG!


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> So this is the month of Dior for me, sorry for the messy picture, I was too excited
> 
> View attachment 4119085
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119086


Absolutely beautiful! I love the Dior Homme roller bag, too!


----------



## cyrill

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Congrats dear! The gold is GORG!





averagejoe said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I love the Dior Homme roller bag, too!



Thank you!


----------



## petersh

TraceySH said:


> And this little chunky nugget of a necklace


It looks nice. This is truely my favor
"A trophy carries dust. Memories last forever"


----------



## Laduc

TraceySH said:


> My new wicked fierce Dior haha. It's heavy!


CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Just bought this lovely 90x90 scarf. Cant wait til Autumn to wear it!


----------



## Laduc

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Just bought this lovely 90x90 scarf. Cant wait til Autumn to wear it!


AMAZING


----------



## GiaNiSu

Sunna said:


> In love with this one! Got it thursday at Selfridges in London
> 
> View attachment 4117482
> View attachment 4117485



 That is such a gorgeous color!  Is it forest green?  I'd love to see a LD or Diorever in that color


----------



## GiaNiSu

My first Dior!  I initially was searching for a midnight blue or forest green, but when the SA showed this...I knew I had to have it!  From the Rue Royale boutique


----------



## Tatownz

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454


Hi SherwoodMom, love your pieces in your collection. Was wondering if you can share how much is the oblique hobo strap at Heathrow airport? Looking forward to your reply x


----------



## SalmaB

The Dior boots I've been lusting over are finally mine!!! Im too excited I love these on sale and with the help of an amazing SA Philip from Neiman Marcus Palo Alto 650-492-9072 he was so awesome and super patient


----------



## SalmaB

also last month I scored these on a great discount!!  first two Dior boots and couldn't be happier!


----------



## averagejoe

SalmaB said:


> The Dior boots I've been lusting over are finally mine!!! Im too excited I love these on sale and with the help of an amazing SA Philip from Neiman Marcus Palo Alto 650-492-9072 he was so awesome and super patient
> View attachment 4133990
> View attachment 4133991


Congratulations!!! That feeling of getting something you really want for sale is unbeatable!


----------



## Tasha1

SalmaB said:


> The Dior boots I've been lusting over are finally mine!



congratulations, are they stiff?  Mine, FW2018, are stiff in ankles and I wear them at home to soften


----------



## averagejoe

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Just bought this lovely 90x90 scarf. Cant wait til Autumn to wear it!


OMG I don't know how I missed this post. I LOVE this scarf! It's so Parisian!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

averagejoe said:


> OMG I don't know how I missed this post. I LOVE this scarf! It's so Parisian!


haha i know right! I jumped and bought it the moment i saw it online. Didn't even see it in person


----------



## SalmaB

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! That feeling of getting something you really want for sale is unbeatable!


Thank you


----------



## SalmaB

Tasha1 said:


> congratulations, are they stiff?  Mine, FW2018, are stiff in ankles and I wear them at home to soften


Pretty stiff as well but i love them so much im sure comes fall ill wear them so much that they will loosen up
Where did you get urs from?


----------



## Minie26

Sunna said:


> In love with this one! Got it thursday at Selfridges in London
> 
> View attachment 4117482
> View attachment 4117485


Hi is this the woc? Can you share what can fit inside ?


----------



## oranGetRee

Mine! [emoji2]


----------



## mk1997

New bracelets!


----------



## SalmaB

mk1997 said:


> New bracelets!


How much are these I love


----------



## mk1997

SalmaB said:


> How much are these I love



They are $360 CAD. Not sure about the US price


----------



## SalmaB

mk1997 said:


> They are $360 CAD. Not sure about the US price


I'm in Canada too!! great thank you and its for two bracelets right?

Gorgeous


----------



## mk1997

SalmaB said:


> I'm in Canada too!! great thank you and its for two bracelets right?
> 
> Gorgeous



Yes, they come as a pair


----------



## Tatownz

Finally took her home today [emoji173]️


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Tatownz said:


> Finally took her home today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140306


 Omg loveeeee! Congrats lovely!


----------



## SalmaB

Tatownz said:


> Finally took her home today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140306


OMG looooove mod shots please❤️❤️ congrats


----------



## msnfas

Will like to share my buy; my first Lady Dior in mini! I believe the colour is called rusty red and it is in champagne gold hardware. [emoji7]. Although i find the capacity to be slightly tighter/smaller than my Chanel mini flap, i have a feeling the Lady Dior will be my new fav. Hehe. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## stylin76

Tatownz said:


> Finally took her home today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140306


It's so beautiful congrats


----------



## averagejoe

farhanashariff said:


> View attachment 4146507
> 
> 
> Will like to share my buy; my first Lady Dior in mini! I believe the colour is called rusty red and it is in champagne gold hardware. [emoji7]. Although i find the capacity to be slightly tighter/smaller than my Chanel mini flap, i have a feeling the Lady Dior will be my new fav. Hehe. Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous, especially with champagne gold hardware! Congratulations!


----------



## AttaGal

SherwoodMom said:


> My dear husband went to Europe for a business trip.  The pound is low so I ticked a few things off my wishlist.  Thank you @shoesshoeshoes for connecting me to a great Dior sale assistant in Heathrow Terminal 5.  I saved a ton on the black My Lady Dior and the Bleu DiorAddict  and put the proceeds towards my Mitzah addiction.
> 
> This reveal is inspired by the following post from a Hermès reveal etiquette thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832452
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832453
> 
> 
> View attachment 3832454


----------



## AttaGal

In my lady dior  can you fit in a full size wallet like the LV continental?


----------



## LunaFox

Just so happens I purchased these preloved beauties today off poshmark.


----------



## msnfas

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous, especially with champagne gold hardware! Congratulations!



Thank you @averagejoe! It really is so pretty. Dior really does make pretty colours. I was torn in which colour to chose. The SA took out about 8 colours for me to choose [emoji7].


----------



## KBT39

SalmaB said:


> The Dior boots I've been lusting over are finally mine!!! Im too excited I love these on sale and with the help of an amazing SA Philip from Neiman Marcus Palo Alto 650-492-9072 he was so awesome and super patient
> View attachment 4133990
> View attachment 4133991


I have been lusting after these as well! What was the sale price you were able to get them for if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## Tasha1

SalmaB said:


> Pretty stiff as well but i love them so much im sure comes fall ill wear them so much that they will loosen up
> Where did you get urs from?


I bought them at The trunk show, they were sold immediately


----------



## Adrian Ho

I got this mini backpack 2 weeks ago, but kept forgetting to post it. Here is my first Dior bag, and it comes with this complimentary bee charm as well. Such a great deal I would say because normally you’d have to pay for it.


----------



## Marmotte

J’ADIOR All Black choker


----------



## chubbyshopper

Got these on Monday with my Birthday money. Love the gold details on them. 
They were £310 pounds.


----------



## CoachCruiser

In love with this classic from 2011- the color is so rich! New Lock pouchette from Yoogi’s Closet


----------



## chalintorn

My new baby! Just took her out for the first time.


----------



## aritziababe

Got this few days ago from Munich. Presenting my lady in silver!


----------



## Laduc

chalintorn said:


> My new baby! Just took her out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159976


Beautiful bag and colour. Congratulations


----------



## Laduc

aritziababe said:


> Got this few days ago from Munich. Presenting my lady in silver!
> 
> View attachment 4160046


Congratulations on your Lady


----------



## aritziababe

Laduc said:


> Congratulations on your Lady


Thank you


----------



## chalintorn

Laduc said:


> Beautiful bag and colour. Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## baybay0359

CoachCruiser said:


> View attachment 4157151
> View attachment 4157149
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with this classic from 2011- the color is so rich! New Lock pouchette from Yoogi’s Closet



I have thought about buying a miss dior as well even though its been discontinued. So much more classic (and classy) IMO than the similar bags coming out nowadays.


----------



## CoachCruiser

baybay0359 said:


> I have thought about buying a miss dior as well even though its been discontinued. So much more classic (and classy) IMO than the similar bags coming out nowadays.


The Miss Dior is gorgeous! Although it is slightly different from the New Lock pouchette. I believe it has a bit more to it, including an additional compartment as well as “Dior” letter charms attached to the side, though I could be wrong. Definitely worth checking out, though - it’s so pretty.  I’m really happy I got my hands on this one again- had one in 2011 but had to sell it, unfortunately.


----------



## TraceySH

A couple of fun neutrals!


----------



## SherwoodMom

Congrats on the lovely perfect for fall ladies!!! May you wear them in good health 



TraceySH said:


> A couple of fun neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163402
> View attachment 4163403
> View attachment 4163404


----------



## incoralblue

TraceySH said:


> A couple of fun neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163402
> View attachment 4163403
> View attachment 4163404



Holy crap, Tracey!!! These are stunning!!!  Is that Amber Brown on the left? It’s gorgeous.


----------



## TraceySH

SherwoodMom said:


> Congrats on the lovely perfect for fall ladies!!! May you wear them in good health


Aww thank you so much!!


----------



## TraceySH

incoralblue said:


> Holy crap, Tracey!!! These are stunning!!!  Is that Amber Brown on the left? It’s gorgeous.


The darker one is “petal” and the lighter is “poudre” (not rose poudre) - the amber is much darker than the petal. I almost wanted to get all 3!!!


----------



## candypoo

My first Dior earrings. Plan to wear it for my wedding day


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

TraceySH said:


> A couple of fun neutrals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163402
> View attachment 4163403
> View attachment 4163404


Wow congrats Tracey! Love love loveeee. 
Cant believe that Petal! I saw this on insta and thought the Petal here is much lighter.


----------



## Pradagal

TraceySH said:


> The darker one is “petal” and the lighter is “poudre” (not rose poudre) - the amber is much darker than the petal. I almost wanted to get all 3!!!



Wow!   These are gorgeous!!  Is this Lamb or Calfskin?   Does Lady Dior come in calfskin other than supple version?


----------



## TraceySH

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Wow congrats Tracey! Love love loveeee.
> Cant believe that Petal! I saw this on insta and thought the Petal here is much lighter.


I had such a hard time gauging color when I ordered because it was pretty hard to tell what they would look like! I have that exact pic from my SA, and still in different lighting, all the colors kept shifting. So here are more pics from today in brighter daylight...would still love to see the amber.


----------



## TraceySH

Pradagal said:


> Wow!   These are gorgeous!!  Is this Lamb or Calfskin?   Does Lady Dior come in calfskin other than supple version?


Lamb! Right now this version of the LD is only in lamb. Just the supple in calf (I think)


----------



## Led9

Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets


----------



## TraceySH

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4164328
> View attachment 4164329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets


Congrats they are BOTH stunning on you!


----------



## Led9

TraceySH said:


> Congrats they are BOTH stunning on you!


Thank you


----------



## SherwoodMom

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4164328
> View attachment 4164329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets



Congrats on the new ladies.  May you wear them in good health   I have a calfskin lady and I love it for everyday use.  I find the flaps on the lambskin ladies so easy to scratch.


----------



## SherwoodMom

candypoo said:


> My first Dior earrings. Plan to wear it for my wedding day
> View attachment 4163852



Congrats on the lovely earrings,  what a fine choice.


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> I had such a hard time gauging color when I ordered because it was pretty hard to tell what they would look like! I have that exact pic from my SA, and still in different lighting, all the colors kept shifting. So here are more pics from today in brighter daylight...would still love to see the amber.



Congrats, Tracey! These two are absolutely gorgeous I'd love to see them in person, nur my Boutique is too far from me Enjoy wearing them in good health, dear


----------



## Led9

SherwoodMom said:


> Congrats on the new ladies.  May you wear them in good health   I have a calfskin lady and I love it for everyday use.  I find the flaps on the lambskin ladies so easy to scratch.


Thanks a lot!  I agree, calfskin is very carefree option and I like how it can elevate a casual outfit without the need to dress up


----------



## Led9

TraceySH said:


> A couple of fun neutrals!


Gorgeous bags! Perfect for fall


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

TraceySH said:


> I had such a hard time gauging color when I ordered because it was pretty hard to tell what they would look like! I have that exact pic from my SA, and still in different lighting, all the colors kept shifting. So here are more pics from today in brighter daylight...would still love to see the amber.


Thanks for the photo T! I must go check this out myself. Its such nice shade


----------



## TraceySH

LVoe4DB said:


> Congrats, Tracey! These two are absolutely gorgeous I'd love to see them in person, nur my Boutique is too far from me Enjoy wearing them in good health, dear


Thank you so much!! I don't live near one either, I always have to order!


----------



## averagejoe

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4164328
> View attachment 4164329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets


Congratulations! They are very different so good choice!

This is my first time seeing the small in the black grained calfskin. It looks so chic!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> I had such a hard time gauging color when I ordered because it was pretty hard to tell what they would look like! I have that exact pic from my SA, and still in different lighting, all the colors kept shifting. So here are more pics from today in brighter daylight...would still love to see the amber.


WOW!!!!


----------



## Pradagal

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4164328
> View attachment 4164329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets


These are gorgeous!


----------



## Pagan

I got the Lady Dior clutch in black lambskin today to go with the Powder Pink version I bought in June. I love this size (works much better with my iPhone X compared to the Diorama WOC) and the inserts are a great addition that I can use in other bags as well.

I love the look of the Diorama but I’ll need to move up to at least a small for it to work for me.


----------



## kbcrew

Led9 said:


> View attachment 4164328
> View attachment 4164329
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't decide between these two beauties so got both. No regrets



Both of these bags are stunning ! Is the black one in size small or mini?


----------



## Led9

kbcrew said:


> Both of these bags are stunning ! Is the black one in size small or mini?


Thank you. Yes, black one is in size small. It's pretty much the same size as My Lady Dior.


----------



## Led9

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! They are very different so good choice!
> 
> This is my first time seeing the small in the black grained calfskin. It looks so chic!


Thank you so much! I love the small size and didn't know that it was quite rare. I bought it in London and they had a few of them at the time.


----------



## kbcrew

Led9 said:


> Thank you. Yes, black one is in size small. It's pretty much the same size as My Lady Dior.



It’s the perfect bag! 
Where were u able to find it? I’m in the hunt for small size in calfskin and Everyone that I talk to keeps telling me small size doesn’t exist in calfskin only the limited edition style [emoji53].


----------



## Led9

kbcrew said:


> It’s the perfect bag!
> Where were u able to find it? I’m in the hunt for small size in calfskin and Everyone that I talk to keeps telling me small size doesn’t exist in calfskin only the limited edition style [emoji53].


I bought it in London in New Bond street boutique. I can ask my SA to check which countries have them. She was able to transfer bags for me from other countries previously. Where are you based?


----------



## kbcrew

Led9 said:


> I bought it in London in New Bond street boutique. I can ask my SA to check which countries have them. She was able to transfer bags for me from other countries previously. Where are you based?



Wow! I had no clue other countries do have my dream bag ☹️. I’m in the US (New Jersey to be exact).  I had ordered the mini size and it’s just too small, but I am so in LOVE with the grained calfskin.


----------



## Led9

kbcrew said:


> Wow! I had no clue other countries do have my dream bag ☹️. I’m in the US (New Jersey to be exact).  I had ordered the mini size and it’s just too small, but I am so in LOVE with the grained calfskin.


I will check with my SA if she could locate one in US. I have a friend in NYC, I'll check with her SA as well. Hope you find your dream bag!


----------



## kbcrew

Led9 said:


> I will check with my SA if she could locate one in US. I have a friend in NYC, I'll check with her SA as well. Hope you find your dream bag!



Thank you sooo much!!!! I would be eternally grateful [emoji8]


----------



## Led9

kbcrew said:


> Thank you sooo much!!!! I would be eternally grateful [emoji8]


No problem  I'll dm you tomorrow.


----------



## Newbie2016

kbcrew said:


> It’s the perfect bag!
> Where were u able to find it? I’m in the hunt for small size in calfskin and Everyone that I talk to keeps telling me small size doesn’t exist in calfskin only the limited edition style [emoji53].



I was also intrigued about this combination...had also heard that UK had grained version with a zipper which I had not seen in the US.  I called Dior US customer service about it a few months back and seemed like no boutiques or stores in the US Had it.   I hope that changes and the US starts offering these variations!  Europe gets the good stuff and the better prices these days!


----------



## kbcrew

Newbie2016 said:


> I was also intrigued about this combination...had also heard that UK had grained version with a zipper which I had not seen in the US.  I called Dior US customer service about it a few months back and seemed like no boutiques or stores in the US Had it.   I hope that changes and the US starts offering these variations!  Europe gets the good stuff and the better prices these days!



I’m praying for that! Small size seems like it would be such a great size. My SA keeps pushing the medium size which also seems like a good size, but I just don’t know [emoji53].


----------



## Pradagal

Am in LOVE with this bag....I didn't think I would like this strap at all ad this is EXACTLY what is so amazing about this bag....gorgeous on all levels....Now I need to find me the perfect red mid size wallet


----------



## SherwoodMom

Pradagal said:


> Am in LOVE with this bag....I didn't think I would like this strap at all ad this is EXACTLY what is so amazing about this bag....gorgeous on all levels....Now I need to find me the perfect red mid size wallet
> View attachment 4167665


Congrats!  I am happy for you.  It’s such a chic bag.


----------



## Pradagal

SherwoodMom said:


> Congrats!  I am happy for you.  It’s such a chic bag.



Thank you!


----------



## shalomjude

Something little from Dior
Been such an amazing day


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

shalomjude said:


> Something little from Dior
> Been such an amazing day
> 
> View attachment 4172351


Ohhh what did you get?


----------



## Darina Angelova

My Dior vintage beauty from Etsy. This thing goes with everything, I'm in love... A new favorite for every occasion.


----------



## shalomjude

Dior clogs OMG I love them


----------



## shalomjude

Another small purchase


----------



## shalomjude

Cute bee bracelet
Will be perfect for the upcoming ballet
Packing is so beautiful too
Great service as well.


----------



## averagejoe

shalomjude said:


> Cute bee bracelet
> Will be perfect for the upcoming ballet
> Packing is so beautiful too
> Great service as well.
> 
> View attachment 4174145
> 
> View attachment 4174146
> 
> View attachment 4174147


Lovely bracelet! Congratulations!


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


> Lovely bracelet! Congratulations!


thank you


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> WOW!!!!


So hoping a great purple or rich magenta comes out soon. Dying for some jewel tones in the medium size


----------



## TraceySH

So here's the crazy saddle! The patchwork one arrived yesterday, and I did not like it. The fabric was so stiff, it was hard to close and maneuver. I was suspect about the one then that came today, but it's much much better! Colors are bright and vibrant, and the bag has more "give", so it's easier to get things in and out.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> So here's the crazy saddle! The patchwork one arrived yesterday, and I did not like it. The fabric was so stiff, it was hard to close and maneuver. I was suspect about the one then that came today, but it's much much better! Colors are bright and vibrant, and the bag has more "give", so it's easier to get things in and out.


WHOA! This is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! This is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations!!!


Thank you  It's definitely a crazy bag! It goes pretty casual to dressy as well. Not sure about the lasting power of this blogger/ IG little it bag piece, but it's definitely beautiful and artistic! It will be fun to use!


----------



## shalomjude

TraceySH said:


> So here's the crazy saddle! The patchwork one arrived yesterday, and I did not like it. The fabric was so stiff, it was hard to close and maneuver. I was suspect about the one then that came today, but it's much much better! Colors are bright and vibrant, and the bag has more "give", so it's easier to get things in and out.


 congrats ...such a fun, statement piece ..adore the saddle


----------



## TraceySH

shalomjude said:


> congrats ...such a fun, statement piece ..adore the saddle


Thank you so much! It's so kooky and fun, will be interesting to style it!!


----------



## shalomjude

TraceySH said:


> Thank you so much! It's so kooky and fun, will be interesting to style it!!


I agree it will be such a fun piece to style... are you going to add a longer strap?


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

TraceySH said:


> So here's the crazy saddle! The patchwork one arrived yesterday, and I did not like it. The fabric was so stiff, it was hard to close and maneuver. I was suspect about the one then that came today, but it's much much better! Colors are bright and vibrant, and the bag has more "give", so it's easier to get things in and out.



Thank you for the info Tracey. I was planning to order the patchwork too, will not after have seen this.
And, as AJ asked, are you going to buy a long strap?


----------



## TraceySH

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Thank you for the info Tracey. I was planning to order the patchwork too, will not after have seen this.
> And, as AJ asked, are you going to buy a long strap?


I am! I am headed to London on Saturday for a few days, so I was going to shop there. I am not sure I would get a Dior strap though, because they are not long enough for crossbody. Delvaux has a super fun strap with fringe that I might look at. Also @Sheikha Latifa, the patchwork is very beautiful, don't get me wrong, but because it's all pieced together, the thickness of the fabrics prevents a lot of "give" in the bag. Also, the magnets don't work too well holding down the thick flap to the base. I got frustrated quickly. I think since this version is all one fabric, it's more flexible. The top flap lays down flat. I do hope you get one of them!!


----------



## Darina Angelova

Crazy beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## mzbaglady1

My first pair of Dior Booties. I'm trying to find out what season they are from.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> My first pair of Dior Booties. I'm trying to find out what season they are from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181251
> View attachment 4181253


Not sure which season this is from, but it is from before 2017 based on the logo stamp inside the shoe.


----------



## DearHaayet

Diorama calfskin élancée wallet in "Rouge vif"...pure


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> Not sure which season this is from, but it is from before 2017 based on the logo stamp inside the shoe.


Thanks averagejoe for your help. I just came back from the boutique and they weren't much help but suggested I go into Bergdorf Goodman or Saks.


----------



## Bentley1

The navy oblique is very addictive lol 
These are my recent picks


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Saddle and the matching strap. And I’m not even sure that I need it. I’m used to bigger bags. Just got bag greedy.


----------



## Nanciii

Love the pink~!


----------



## misstran

My latest mini purchase! love the white and I know it gets dirty easily but couldn’t resist.


----------



## MahaM

Bentley1 said:


> The navy oblique is very addictive lol
> These are my recent picks


They are!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Bentley1 said:


> The navy oblique is very addictive lol
> These are my recent picks



Omg, did you buy two Book Totes? How are you using them? As daily bags?
The book tote is too big and too open for me, the saddle is too small... My lizard lady is too stiff, my ostrich Diorissimo is too heavy, .  what’s wrong with me? I’m feeling like returning to my light and roomy denim DiorLite
Is there such thing as BagMelancholy?


----------



## shalomjude

Dior medium saddle bag
Beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

shalomjude said:


> Dior medium saddle bag
> Beautiful
> View attachment 4186902


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


>


Thankyou
Such a beautiful bag
Which strap to buy??


----------



## averagejoe

shalomjude said:


> Thankyou
> Such a beautiful bag
> Which strap to buy??


This one. The black leather trim goes best with your Saddle.


----------



## shalomjude

averagejoe said:


> This one. The black leather trim goes best with your Saddle.



Thanks 
They have that here.. I liked the rainbow one as it is OTT and I live in a subtropical climate haha 
Pity no leather options available
Dior will be opening a stand alone store here in Dec .. cant wait


----------



## Grdnlol

Finally a colorway I love!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

TraceySH said:


> So here's the crazy saddle! The patchwork one arrived yesterday, and I did not like it. The fabric was so stiff, it was hard to close and maneuver. I was suspect about the one then that came today, but it's much much better! Colors are bright and vibrant, and the bag has more "give", so it's easier to get things in and out.


Tracey can i ask how much the patchwork is?


----------



## TraceySH

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Tracey can i ask how much the patchwork is?


it's 6000 USD


----------



## MahaM

Grdnlol said:


> Finally a colorway I love!


Lovely combination!
And looks great with your Cartier JUC.


----------



## SherwoodMom

I was lucky to get these two beauties this week.  The J’adior bag has been on my mind for over a year and I finally took the plunge.  The glossy finish is perfect and the right look for me.  I love the studded Lady Diors but could not justify their price tags and did not care for the wide straps.  The studded Lady Dior WOC in white was a beautiful compromise.


----------



## Jippy

Tatownz said:


> Finally took her home today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140306


This bag is so beautiful  Are they sold out now? I cant find it anywhere


----------



## MahaM

Bentley1 said:


> The navy oblique is very addictive lol
> These are my recent picks


What do u think of the small ( pochette) as size ? 
I liked it and it looks great on you.


----------



## shalomjude

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 4191254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to get these two beauties this week.  The J’adior bag has been on my mind for over a year and I finally took the plunge.  The glossy finish is perfect and the right look for me.  I love the studded Lady Diors but could not justify their price tags and did not care for the wide straps.  The studded Lady Dior WOC in white was a beautiful compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191255



stunning ....the white WOC is beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 4191254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to get these two beauties this week.  The J’adior bag has been on my mind for over a year and I finally took the plunge.  The glossy finish is perfect and the right look for me.  I love the studded Lady Diors but could not justify their price tags and did not care for the wide straps.  The studded Lady Dior WOC in white was a beautiful compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191255


The WOC is beautiful! 

And I absolutely ADORE the J'Adior bag!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

SherwoodMom said:


> View attachment 4191254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lucky to get these two beauties this week.  The J’adior bag has been on my mind for over a year and I finally took the plunge.  The glossy finish is perfect and the right look for me.  I love the studded Lady Diors but could not justify their price tags and did not care for the wide straps.  The studded Lady Dior WOC in white was a beautiful compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191255


Congrats! Did you get these from t5?


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Congrats! Did you get these from t5?


No the J’adior came from Hong Kong via Vestiaire and the WOC is from Rebag.


----------



## SherwoodMom

shalomjude said:


> stunning ....the white WOC is beautiful


Thank you.  It was hard to find the white as it’s sold out in the US but I found a great deal on Rebag and went for it.


----------



## SherwoodMom

averagejoe said:


> The WOC is beautiful!
> 
> And I absolutely ADORE the J'Adior bag!


Thank you.  The finish is beautiful, now I’m looking for the matching shiny black strap but that will be like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## shalomjude

Clutch...poor photos due to being late here
Still debating between 2 straps.


----------



## SherwoodMom

shalomjude said:


> Clutch...poor photos due to being late here
> Still debating between 2 straps.
> View attachment 4194317
> View attachment 4194318


Nice quake and saddle.   Congrat!  Did you see the studded quake?


----------



## shalomjude

SherwoodMom said:


> Nice quake and saddle.   Congrat!  Did you see the studded quake?



Thanks ..no but I think I would love that too
Next purchase will be a strap


----------



## Tatownz

Jippy said:


> This bag is so beautiful  Are they sold out now? I cant find it anywhere


Hi Jippy, thank you. I'm not sure if it's sold out. When I bought mine, there was still a few left around Australia. Both small and medium sizes were available with the hobo strap. Hope that helps


----------



## elrtati

LexLV said:


> I recently added this Dio(r)evolution with the red guitar strap which I love SO much! I decided to pick up the plain gold DIOR choker as well and am super glad, such a cute accessory


Can i ask how much is the choker


----------



## antschulina

My first Dior - medium Lady Dior! So in love with this bag!!!


----------



## averagejoe

antschulina said:


> View attachment 4200947
> View attachment 4200948
> View attachment 4200949
> 
> 
> My first Dior - medium Lady Dior! So in love with this bag!!!


A beautiful classic! Congratulations!


----------



## antschulina

averagejoe said:


> A beautiful classic! Congratulations!



Thank you! More photos to come [emoji5]


----------



## LVoe4DB

antschulina said:


> View attachment 4200947
> View attachment 4200948
> View attachment 4200949
> 
> 
> My first Dior - medium Lady Dior! So in love with this bag!!!



Congratulations, dear! This one is still on my wishlist for next year Have fun taking her out


----------



## incoralblue

Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

My new to me panarea tote


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4204219
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Love it!


----------



## mtfuji

I purchased the navy J’Adior mitzah and just picked up some more J’Dior bracelets at the boutique in Saks Toronto


----------



## shalomjude

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4204219
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Congrats ...  love the mini


----------



## SherwoodMom

antschulina said:


> View attachment 4200947
> View attachment 4200948
> View attachment 4200949
> 
> 
> My first Dior - medium Lady Dior! So in love with this bag!!!


Congrats on your first Dior.  A medium Lady Dior is a fine choice for your first piece. May you wear her in good health.


----------



## SherwoodMom

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4204219
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Yeah!  Enjoy it!  I’m happy for you.  Tell us if you like wearing it.  Does it hold all your essentials?


----------



## SherwoodMom

XCCX said:


> My new to me panarea tote
> 
> View attachment 4204248


Enjoy your new lovely


----------



## SherwoodMom

mtfuji said:


> I purchased the navy J’Adior mitzah and just picked up some more J’Dior bracelets at the boutique in Saks Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204709
> View attachment 4204710
> View attachment 4204712


Lovely Acessories


----------



## Chanellover2015

mtfuji said:


> I purchased the navy J’Adior mitzah and just picked up some more J’Dior bracelets at the boutique in Saks Toronto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204709
> View attachment 4204710
> View attachment 4204712



I’m also in Canada. How much are the mitzahs at the moment?


----------



## incoralblue

SherwoodMom said:


> Yeah!  Enjoy it!  I’m happy for you.  Tell us if you like wearing it.  Does it hold all your essentials?



Yes. My cardhold and car keys


----------



## CoachCruiser

XCCX said:


> My new to me panarea tote
> 
> View attachment 4204248



I will always love the Panarea!!! So beautiful and yet practical at the same time. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lololove0702

Just purchased this Mini Saddle Bag in Grained Leather (newest collection) from Dior Vancouver, CA. [emoji177] 

Lucky me, I was not looking for a saddle bag but the SA offered me as they just received 2 in store. 

However, I just purchased a Mini Lady Dior in Pearlised Lotus just last month. 

Now I am torn whether I should keep this cutie or not. [emoji853] (Lady Dior Mini for Reference)


----------



## SherwoodMom

Lololove0702 said:


> Just purchased this Mini Saddle Bag in Grained Leather (newest collection) from Dior Vancouver, CA. [emoji177]
> 
> Lucky me, I was not looking for a saddle bag but the SA offered me as they just received 2 in store.
> 
> However, I just purchased a Mini Lady Dior in Pearlised Lotus just last month.
> 
> Now I am torn whether I should keep this cutie or not. [emoji853] (Lady Dior Mini for Reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207756
> View attachment 4207757


I love the lotus mini however I am partial to pink Lady Diors.


----------



## averagejoe

Lololove0702 said:


> Just purchased this Mini Saddle Bag in Grained Leather (newest collection) from Dior Vancouver, CA. [emoji177]
> 
> Lucky me, I was not looking for a saddle bag but the SA offered me as they just received 2 in store.
> 
> However, I just purchased a Mini Lady Dior in Pearlised Lotus just last month.
> 
> Now I am torn whether I should keep this cutie or not. [emoji853] (Lady Dior Mini for Reference)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207756
> View attachment 4207757


I think you should keep it! It looks adorable in this size, and the grained leather makes it more durable.


----------



## ItsRenAgain

just got these velvet babes the other day ❤️


----------



## xSienna

After years of lusting over the Lady Dior, seeking advice on this forum, deciding and undeciding again and again... my choice finally fell on my first love: the black lambskin mini LD with silver chain. Despite already owning two other black quilted bags - and worrying about adding another - I’m very, very happy with my final choice! And very grateful for this wonderful forum [emoji173]️




And when on holiday last week in Paris I just had to pick up a cardholder to go with the bag! ...And some shoes too [emoji85]




Now I’m off to a looong stay at that well-known Ban Island everyone keeps talking about [emoji28][emoji1384]‍♀️[emoji907]


----------



## averagejoe

xSienna said:


> After years of lusting over the Lady Dior, seeking advice on this forum, deciding and undeciding again and again... my choice finally fell on my first love: the black lambskin mini LD with silver chain. Despite already owning two other black quilted bags - and worrying about adding another - I’m very, very happy with my final choice! And very grateful for this wonderful forum [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4212976
> 
> 
> And when on holiday last week in Paris I just had to pick up a cardholder to go with the bag! ...And some shoes too [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4212975
> 
> 
> Now I’m off to a looong stay at that well-known Ban Island everyone keeps talking about [emoji28][emoji1384]‍♀️[emoji907]


Great choice!!! Congratulations! I love the shoes and cardholder, too!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Just picked up this cutie yesterday. [emoji16]


----------



## CoachCruiser

xSienna said:


> After years of lusting over the Lady Dior, seeking advice on this forum, deciding and undeciding again and again... my choice finally fell on my first love: the black lambskin mini LD with silver chain. Despite already owning two other black quilted bags - and worrying about adding another - I’m very, very happy with my final choice! And very grateful for this wonderful forum [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4212976
> 
> 
> And when on holiday last week in Paris I just had to pick up a cardholder to go with the bag! ...And some shoes too [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 4212975
> 
> 
> Now I’m off to a looong stay at that well-known Ban Island everyone keeps talking about [emoji28][emoji1384]‍♀️[emoji907]



Oh my gosh, they're all gorgeous items - and those SHOES!!!!


----------



## missdiorling

@xSienna You have amazing taste! I love everything you got


----------



## Jodior

First Dior purchase: small, black studded Diorama with aged gold hardware. I chose this over a small Chanel boy with GHW because I haven't been able to find one (not sure if Chanel gets many, or if it is because it was from a prior season)... and this beauty just happened to be in stock. Previously, there were only medium ones. Hoping I made the right choice! I heard Dior's quality is phenomenal!!!




I do have some questions about the bag but I don't want to double post so see link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-season-is-this-diorama-from.996916/


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

My latest member of the family: mini LD in cherry red


----------



## Jodior

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest member of the family: mini LD in cherry red


That red is divine!!!


----------



## MahaM

lindseyhutter said:


> Just picked up this cutie yesterday. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4213561
> View attachment 4213562



That's a nice one!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest member of the family: mini LD in cherry red



I’m not usually a fan red but this colour is wow


----------



## xSienna

averagejoe said:


> Great choice!!! Congratulations! I love the shoes and cardholder, too!



Thank you so much!!  I'm so happy with everything!



CoachCruiser said:


> Oh my gosh, they're all gorgeous items - and those SHOES!!!!



Thank you! I'm not usually much of a shoe gal, but those really got me 



missdiorling said:


> @xSienna You have amazing taste! I love everything you got



What a compliment! Thank you


----------



## Greentea

Jodior said:


> First Dior purchase: small, black studded Diorama with aged gold hardware. I chose this over a small Chanel boy with GHW because I haven't been able to find one (not sure if Chanel gets many, or if it is because it was from a prior season)... and this beauty just happened to be in stock. Previously, there were only medium ones. Hoping I made the right choice! I heard Dior's quality is phenomenal!!!
> 
> View attachment 4214110
> 
> 
> I do have some questions about the bag but I don't want to double post so see link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-season-is-this-diorama-from.996916/



Drool. I love this size, too


----------



## SherwoodMom

shoesshoeshoes said:


> My latest member of the family: mini LD in cherry red


Wow!! Such a beauty.  I am so happy for you.  May you wear her in good health


----------



## SherwoodMom

Jodior said:


> First Dior purchase: small, black studded Diorama with aged gold hardware. I chose this over a small Chanel boy with GHW because I haven't been able to find one (not sure if Chanel gets many, or if it is because it was from a prior season)... and this beauty just happened to be in stock. Previously, there were only medium ones. Hoping I made the right choice! I heard Dior's quality is phenomenal!!!
> 
> View attachment 4214110
> 
> 
> I do have some questions about the bag but I don't want to double post so see link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-season-is-this-diorama-from.996916/


Congrats! It’s a lovely bag on you.


----------



## Anastasiia D

. Diorama wallet❤️


----------



## DestinyFate

Jodior said:


> First Dior purchase: small, black studded Diorama with aged gold hardware. I chose this over a small Chanel boy with GHW because I haven't been able to find one (not sure if Chanel gets many, or if it is because it was from a prior season)... and this beauty just happened to be in stock. Previously, there were only medium ones. Hoping I made the right choice! I heard Dior's quality is phenomenal!!!
> 
> View attachment 4214110
> 
> 
> I do have some questions about the bag but I don't want to double post so see link: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-season-is-this-diorama-from.996916/


I want to get this exact one too! It's so beautiful!! I'm torn between this or the chanel boy but i just love the design and studs of the dior.


----------



## SDC2003

My dior book tote has finally arrived! Have been waiting months for this . Also picked up this scarf while at the boutique. Was very tempted also to purchase the new logo scarf but I’m saving for a big purchase at H. Love my dior SA! Thanks for letting me share .


----------



## CoachCruiser

SDC2003 said:


> My dior book tote has finally arrived! Have been waiting months for this . Also picked up this scarf while at the boutique. Was very tempted also to purchase the new logo scarf but I’m saving for a big purchase at H. Love my dior SA! Thanks for letting me share .


Congratulations! I love the book tote!!! May you wear it in good health!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This beauty found her way to my house a few days ago and I am in love since I opened the box and was greated by this special Dior leather scent and my fingertips started to feel the perfect leather... She is a My Dior "large pockets" from around 2006.


----------



## Suns123

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## dotty8

Suns123 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Yay, I love these


----------



## VintageVuitton

lindseyhutter said:


> Just picked up this cutie yesterday. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4213561
> View attachment 4213562



 Love this bag. Do you mind sharing what the retail price is?


----------



## incoralblue

VintageVuitton said:


> Love this bag. Do you mind sharing what the retail price is?



It’s $1250 USD


----------



## incoralblue

I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4244883
> 
> 
> I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!


 Sooo pretty!!! Are you gonna wear it with a strap or just as is?


----------



## Greentea

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4244883
> 
> 
> I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!



Gorgeous


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4244883
> 
> 
> I added this Cruise 2019 medium Saddle in Navy Grained leather to my collection and I’m in love!


Congratulations!!! I love it!


----------



## incoralblue

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Sooo pretty!!! Are you gonna wear it with a strap or just as is?





Greentea said:


> Gorgeous





averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! I love it!



Thank you all! I didn’t think the Navy was offered for Cruise, and I was waitlisted for black. I was in Italy last week and checked 7 Dior locations but no luck with medium. Luckily found one in the US and very happy going with Navy. 

I’m getting a strap. Right now leaning towards the Cruise 2019 reversible Toile de Jouy print in navy (as I also have a mini saddle in Navy oblique, so the strap will work with both bags!).


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Thank you all! I didn’t think the Navy was offered for Cruise, and I was waitlisted for black. I was in Italy last week and checked 7 Dior locations but no luck with medium. Luckily found one in the US and very happy going with Navy.
> 
> I’m getting a strap. Right now leaning towards the Cruise 2019 reversible Toile de Jouy print in navy (as I also have a mini saddle in Navy oblique, so the strap will work with both bags!).
> 
> View attachment 4245206


I saw the medium black grained calfskin one at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. when I bought my DiorQuake belt and it sold out the next time I went back (I assume it's the next day). The black mini grained calfskin one sold in one day! 

I didn't know the back of the strap was the Toile de Jouy. It looks amazing! I was going to suggest you use the Saddle with your Valentino Native Couture guitar strap but the Dior will look better because it has gold hardware.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I saw the medium black grained calfskin one at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. when I bought my DiorQuake belt and it sold out the next time I went back (I assume it's the next day). The black mini grained calfskin one sold in one day!
> 
> I didn't know the back of the strap was the Toile de Jouy. It looks amazing! I was going to suggest you use the Saddle with your Valentino Native Couture guitar strap but the Dior will look better because it has gold hardware.



Omg. Awesome memory with the Valentino strap! I did try it with both of my saddles but sadly I didn’t love it on either bag.  

For the strap I posted - I think there are two versions being released. One with Toile de Jouy on the reverse and one with just the Dior on both sides. 


My bf was in Toronto and he asked about the Navy saddle for me - but they said it sold very quickly...ultimately I found one in California through my former SA who relocated out west...guess that makes him my current SA again?

The Milan boutique had the mini navy on display which made me want the medium navy even more. And an hour later got a text from my SA that he has the medium! It all worked out. 

Also - how beautiful is the Cruise window?!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Omg. Awesome memory with the Valentino strap! I did try it with both of my saddles but sadly I didn’t love it on either bag.
> 
> For the strap I posted - I think there are two versions being released. One with Toile de Jouy on the reverse and one with just the Dior on both sides.
> 
> 
> My bf was in Toronto and he asked about the Navy saddle for me - but they said it sold very quickly...ultimately I found one in California through my former SA who relocated out west...guess that makes him my current SA again?
> 
> The Milan boutique had the mini navy on display which made me want the medium navy even more. And an hour later got a text from my SA that he has the medium! It all worked out.
> 
> Also - how beautiful is the Cruise window?!
> 
> View attachment 4245229
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245230
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245231


Wow what a stunning window, perfect for the holidays with all that white! Looks like trees covered with snow.

Both the straps look amazing, although the Toile de Jouy is more beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a stunning window, perfect for the holidays with all that white! Looks like trees covered with snow.
> 
> Both the straps look amazing, although the Toile de Jouy is more beautiful in my opinion.



Agree. Plus I like the reversible aspect. But I need to behave for now!


----------



## shalomjude

incoralblue said:


> Agree. Plus I like the reversible aspect. But I need to behave for now!


I placed a deposit for the navy strap but alas the SA was unable to source it from the other store...
I adore the toile.


----------



## Prada Prince

That toile de jouy strap is TDF. 

I was contemplating it for a hot minute, saw the price, and fell off my chair, never to be seen again...


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> That toile de jouy strap is TDF.
> 
> I was contemplating it for a hot minute, saw the price, and fell off my chair, never to be seen again...


I was told the regular one without the Toile de Jouy on the back, and without the metal circles, is the same price as the Oblique with the circles. I was shocked!!!


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> I was told the regular one without the Toile de Jouy on the back, and without the metal circles, is the same price as the Oblique with the circles. I was shocked!!!



Say what now??? [emoji15]
At $850...I though ok fine...but nearly double the price??


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Say what now??? [emoji15]
> At $850...I though ok fine...but nearly double the price??


That's what the SA at Saks told me weeks ago before the product was in stores. I was interested in the strap that AngelaBaby was spotted with and my SA said it was $2000. I was shocked! I had to confirm again that it was the plain one with no metal pieces and no special embroidery, and she said it was. She said all Dior straps are now over $2000 CDN. No thanks! It costs more than the DiorQuake bag that I wanted it to go with.

I just checked the Dior website and I think my SA was wrong. The plain one is 760 GBP and the metal-piece Oblique one is 1150 GBP. So I think the strap that I want would just cost around $1300 CDN. That's still very pricey, but I do want it, especially now that I know that it is not $2000.


----------



## incoralblue

averagejoe said:


> That's what the SA at Saks told me weeks ago before the product was in stores. I was interested in the strap that AngelaBaby was spotted with and my SA said it was $2000. I was shocked! I had to confirm again that it was the plain one with no metal pieces and no special embroidery, and she said it was. She said all Dior straps are now over $2000 CDN. No thanks! It costs more than the DiorQuake bag that I wanted it to go with.
> 
> I just checked the Dior website and I think my SA was wrong. The plain one is 760 GBP and the metal-piece Oblique one is 1150 GBP. So I think the strap that I want would just cost around $1300 CDN. That's still very pricey, but I do want it, especially now that I know that it is not $2000.



Ahh ok. So I checked online and they are not the same price as the boho strap. I was just in Italy and was considering buying a strap there as well. Boho strap is 1250€ and more plain ones are 800€ (even the reversible toile de jouy)


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> Ahh ok. So I checked online and they are not the same price as the boho strap. I was just in Italy and was considering buying a strap there as well. Boho strap is 1250€ and more plain ones are 800€ (even the reversible toile de jouy)
> 
> View attachment 4247384
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247385


I'm glad they aren't the same price. I'm surprised the Toile de Jouy is the same price as the one that just says Christian Dior PARIS in the back. I don't know which one I like more at this point.


----------



## kumaashiro

my first Dior purchase ^_^
The Lady Dior Croisière wallet in indigo blue patent 'Cannage' calfskin.


----------



## averagejoe

kumaashiro said:


> my first Dior purchase ^_^
> The Lady Dior Croisière wallet in indigo blue patent 'Cannage' calfskin.
> View attachment 4248323
> 
> View attachment 4248324


Congratulations on your first Dior! Great classic you have there.


----------



## Greentea

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your first Dior! Great classic you have there.



Beautiful


----------



## kumaashiro

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your first Dior! Great classic you have there.


thank you! It's also my first patent leather product so im a little nervous but i love the look of this wallet!


----------



## ungela914

Just want to share my little beauty saddle card holder in oblique printed! [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

ungela914 said:


> Just want to share my little beauty saddle card holder in oblique printed! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4248978


I LOVE this! I have the black leather one and absolutely adore it!


----------



## lindseyhutter

VintageVuitton said:


> Love this bag. Do you mind sharing what the retail price is?



$1250 [emoji6]


----------



## lindseyhutter

ungela914 said:


> Just want to share my little beauty saddle card holder in oblique printed! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4248978



Would you mind telling me the retail price for the card holder? Love it!


----------



## Greentea

That’s a great piece!


----------



## ungela914

lindseyhutter said:


> Would you mind telling me the retail price for the card holder? Love it!



$370 + tax [emoji4]


----------



## lindseyhutter

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE this! I have the black leather one and absolutely adore it!



How much is the black leather? Saw a photo. It’s gorgeous


----------



## averagejoe

lindseyhutter said:


> How much is the black leather? Saw a photo. It’s gorgeous


I paid $510 CDN for it, before tax. Not sure how much it converts to in USD but I guess it's $395+


----------



## lindseyhutter

averagejoe said:


> I paid $510 CDN for it, before tax. Not sure how much it converts to in USD but I guess it's $395+



Thanks so much! Just picked mine up today. Came to $410. [emoji1303]


----------



## annywalkman

My last Dior bag.

P. S. Picture isn't mine, I downloaded it from internet.


----------



## chloebagfreak

ungela914 said:


> Just want to share my little beauty saddle card holder in oblique printed! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4248978


So cute! I got this in burgundy oblique, but was curious if yours has a baggy feel to the flap part? It seems like you can feel the card board or leather inside( right where it folds) then there is a space where it folds that just feels like fabric. I hope that makes sense
I got this to go with my blue oblique WOC.
Thanks!


----------



## mtfuji

Picked up this last week at Saks in Toronto. My SA was able to get me the burgundy oblique card holder so I went in to pick it up and they just got in the strap so I couldn’t pass it up.  I’d been looking for one without all the hardware.


----------



## chloebagfreak

mtfuji said:


> Picked up this last week at Saks in Toronto. My SA was able to get me the burgundy oblique card holder so I went in to pick it up and they just got in the strap so I couldn’t pass it up.  I’d been looking for one without all the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253213
> View attachment 4253214
> View attachment 4253216


Love these! I also just got the same burgundy card holder  It is so cute!


----------



## averagejoe

mtfuji said:


> Picked up this last week at Saks in Toronto. My SA was able to get me the burgundy oblique card holder so I went in to pick it up and they just got in the strap so I couldn’t pass it up.  I’d been looking for one without all the hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253213
> View attachment 4253214
> View attachment 4253216


I love both of your new purchases! That strap is gorgeous!


----------



## ungela914

chloebagfreak said:


> So cute! I got this in burgundy oblique, but was curious if yours has a baggy feel to the flap part? It seems like you can feel the card board or leather inside( right where it folds) then there is a space where it folds that just feels like fabric. I hope that makes sense
> I got this to go with my blue oblique WOC.
> Thanks!



Yes but about the flap part;my 1st impression was the  button only lay on one side which I asked the SA if it can be hold the stuffs I putted in it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

ungela914 said:


> Yes but about the flap part;my 1st impression was the  button only lay on one side which I asked the SA if it can be hold the stuffs I putted in it!


Yes, I know what you mean. I haven’t put all of my cards yet.
Thanks


----------



## NurseOrPurse

woodwinked said:


> Here it is!! The Color looks different irl, I'll try and take more photos in daylight  I also took an unboxing video so If there's time I'll share that too! This is the Diorama in powder pink, many thanks to everyone here who gave me advice on which bag to pick!!! I also had a really awesome SA


----------



## NurseOrPurse

Your Diorama is lovely, enjoy taking her out! I call the first foray out “the first date” as they usually sit in the passenger seat of my car. I have a white patent Diorama in the mini cannage with CHW and I love her!! I’m careful not to wear dark denim but otherwise feel relaxed sporting her. Question for all you PurseForum folks: do you wear your white/light colored bags in the winter months? Would it freshen up my winter “looks” or just  look awkward?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

NurseOrPurse said:


> Your Diorama is lovely, enjoy taking her out! I call the first foray out “the first date” as they usually sit in the passenger seat of my car. I have a white patent Diorama in the mini cannage with CHW and I love her!! I’m careful not to wear dark denim but otherwise feel relaxed sporting her. Question for all you PurseForum folks: do you wear your white/light colored bags in the winter months? Would it freshen up my winter “looks” or just  look awkward?


I don't have a white Dior, but I do wear white bags in the winter! I love all colors at all time of year, and hate putting anything away for a season.


----------



## rowy65

I just can’t stop using this cutie!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

I bought this beauty preloved but new ,still afraid to use it,it feels very delicate [emoji15]


----------



## CocoGlitter

❤️


----------



## mimi0087

My first Dior bag.. from my last trip to London


----------



## Greentea

mimi0087 said:


> My first Dior bag.. from my last trip to London
> 
> View attachment 4258550



Love this


----------



## Ally3210

An oldie but goodie! I can’t begin to tell you how much I love this bag for everyday!
This is one style that was a best seller and should be brought back. 
Came with original receipt and brand new! I actually bought it for spare parts as my original in leather was wearing , 16 years, but brought it to a repair shop and now it looks brand new.
Honestly, I try and try and just cannot find another bag for everyday to replace this size and comfort wise. Dior bags just last and last. PS it was originally $3000 but I got it for $200!


----------



## averagejoe

Ally3210 said:


> An oldie but goodie! I can’t begin to tell you how much I love this bag for everyday!
> This is one style that was a best seller and should be brought back.
> Came with original receipt and brand new! I actually bought it for spare parts as my original in leather was wearing , 16 years, but brought it to a repair shop and now it looks brand new.
> Honestly, I try and try and just cannot find another bag for everyday to replace this size and comfort wise. Dior bags just last and last. PS it was originally $3000 but I got it for $200!


I love older Dior styles. This Street Chic style was very popular when it came out.

I don't think the bag was $3000 originally. Being canvas, the retail price of this piece was probably ~$700 when it was introduced (back then, designer goods costed a lot less). Still, $200 is a good deal, considering how much a designer bag goes for nowadays.


----------



## Snowsweetie

lindseyhutter said:


> Just picked up this cutie yesterday. [emoji16]
> View attachment 4213561
> View attachment 4213562



Your bag is so gorgeous!! What is this bag called?


----------



## mk1997

I finally decided to get a book tote. There's going to be a customization option available next year.


----------



## Greentea

mk1997 said:


> I finally decided to get a book tote. There's going to be a customization option available next year.



Love these!


----------



## chloebagfreak

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4255528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can’t stop using this cutie!


I love it!! I just got it in the burgundy, but haven’t used it yet
I love the design


----------



## littlesnoopy

Christmas purchases!


----------



## CrazyCool01

littlesnoopy said:


> Christmas purchases!
> View attachment 4274211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274213



Awesommmmmeeee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## shalomjude

New Dior store just opened here which has cruise RTW pieces
I also adored the beige bar jacket and a beautiful dress.


----------



## LeNeo

I was gonna get a black j'adior bag, sadly the chain for the regular size is too sort to wear crossbody. So I got the mini..
And this gorgeous patent diorever wallet to go with this Diorama bag 
PLUS I got this navy diorama wallet for my sister's birthday

a little packaging porn. enjoy


----------



## averagejoe

LeNeo said:


> I was gonna get a black j'adior bag, sadly the chain for the regular size is too sort to wear crossbody. So I got the mini..
> And this gorgeous patent diorever wallet to go with this Diorama bag
> PLUS I got this navy diorama wallet for my sister's birthday
> 
> a little packaging porn. enjoy
> View attachment 4274407
> View attachment 4274415


Wow! Lovely new purchases. You're such a sweet brother, too!


----------



## shalomjude

Going overseas not used to it being below 25 degrees
Cruise cardigan


----------



## Rhl2987

littlesnoopy said:


> Christmas purchases!
> View attachment 4274211
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274213


Would love to see a modeling shot of these unique earrings!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I honestly came to Dior for a cup of tea.
Left with these


----------



## ElenaTS

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I honestly came to Dior for a cup of tea.
> Left with these


How could you NOT leave with those beauties!!!


----------



## Meowwu

BabyD shoes (a sales find too!!) Also debating about all leather clogs, or gold BabyD, or gold slingbacks. Lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

Meowwu said:


> BabyD shoes (a sales find too!!) Also debating about all leather clogs, or gold BabyD, or gold slingbacks. Lol
> View attachment 4279791



How is the sizing for this shoe please


----------



## Meowwu

CrazyCool01 said:


> How is the sizing for this shoe please


They are true to size. Mine are in my usual size and still have a tiny bit of room. My SA said that they might fit a bit loose (despite being your usual size) but with the elastic band design, it’s very secure. And because it’s parent lather (and in consideration of possible swollen feet during warmer weathers), do not go any smaller beyond usual size.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Meowwu said:


> They are true to size. Mine are in my usual size and still have a tiny bit of room. My SA said that they might fit a bit loose (despite being your usual size) but with the elastic band design, it’s very secure. And because it’s parent lather (and in consideration of possible swollen feet during warmer weathers), do not go any smaller beyond usual size.



Thanks a lot for replying [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

annywalkman said:


> My last Dior bag.
> 
> P. S. Picture isn't mine, I downloaded it from internet.


Congrats, I am so very happy for you.  That's my dream-bag at the moment.  Hopefully in a few years I can snag one after-market!


----------



## ana_b

has been with me for a while, bought it early this year, but yes, this is my latest dior purchase. Just a simple DiorAddict WOC in rose pink (cmiiw) for an evening out


----------



## littlesnoopy

Some modelling shots for this earring


----------



## Rayrina95

My first dior...


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

Rayrina95 said:


> My first dior...


Loveeeeee! Is this a new colour? Or this is the classic gris?


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4204219
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


MY JAW HAS DROPPED.  Lovely.  Lovely photo as well.


----------



## incoralblue

Sophy_Treasure said:


> MY JAW HAS DROPPED.  Lovely.  Lovely photo as well.



Thank you!!


----------



## averagejoe

incoralblue said:


> View attachment 4204219
> 
> 
> Mini Saddle in navy oblique. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Can't believe I missed your post! So cute!!!


----------



## Rayrina95

shoesshoeshoes said:


> Loveeeeee! Is this a new colour? Or this is the classic gris?



ThNk you [emoji4]. Still a newbie with dior so i am not sure but i got it from boutique 2 wks ago.


----------



## AngelYuki

My first luxury purchase and definitely not my last  After lusting after the Diorama for a year, I finally bit the bullet and went to the boutique today. I got the Diorama woc in grey with silver hardware and the Lovers tarot Mitzah. Originally was going to get it in champagne hardware because I thought silver hardware was no longer available. Glad I found it in silver hardware even though it is the older version. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> My first luxury purchase and definitely not my last  After lusting after the Diorama for a year, I finally bit the bullet and went to the boutique today. I got the Diorama woc in grey with silver hardware and the Lovers tarot Mitzah. Originally was going to get it in champagne hardware because I thought silver hardware was no longer available. Glad I found it in silver hardware even though it is the older version. Thanks for letting me share!


I haven't seen this older version for a while now. Congratulations! I love the lacquered lock.


----------



## AngelYuki

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen this older version for a while now. Congratulations! I love the lacquered lock.



Thank you!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bday present from Mr. Sparkle: Studded Ultra Black Diorama WOC


----------



## balenciagirl

My first Dior! Just got it in Rome while on holiday!


----------



## jng2b

Just bought this preloved shopping tote for a steal on Fashionphile! Here she is with my Lady Dior. Such a lovely little family!


----------



## CathyCCC

Just got this baby on Boxing Day yesterday.. yeeek!! Can’t wait to use it!! 

Can you help shed some light regarding the shoulder strap and pins? Is this the “older version” that I have got here? Why would they gave me a older bag? And can I use the new pins on the old shoulder strap? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## averagejoe

CathyCCC said:


> View attachment 4289316
> View attachment 4289317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this baby on Boxing Day yesterday.. yeeek!! Can’t wait to use it!!
> 
> Can you help shed some light regarding the shoulder strap and pins? Is this the “older version” that I have got here? Why would they gave me a older bag? And can I use the new pins on the old shoulder strap? Thank you so much in advance


Are the pins twist-turn or snap-on? If they are snap-on, then they are new. All the pins should have been changed now. Your pins look like the new ones to me, but I am not sure.

Gorgeous colour by the way.


----------



## Venessa84

My first post in the Dior forum but not my first Dior bag. I have this very small coated canvas bag that I purchased well over a decade ago but never use it (thinking to save it for my daughter). I was excited to pick this beauty up today and couldn’t resist the wallet and card holder...oh that snake skin. Presenting the Diorama...





And then these shoes from D&G look amazing with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for letting me share and joining this awesome forum! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> My first post in the Dior forum but not my first Dior bag. I have this very small coated canvas bag that I purchased well over a decade ago but never use it (thinking to save it for my daughter). I was excited to pick this beauty up today and couldn’t resist the wallet and card holder...oh that snake skin. Presenting the Diorama...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then these shoes from D&G look amazing with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and joining this awesome forum! I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas! Happy New Year!!!


I love your new Dior items, especially the Diorama Satchel! Congratulations!


----------



## Prada Prince

So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season... 

This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23] 






I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...

Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...






Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy... 






I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...






Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season! 






Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully! 






And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home... 






My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!


----------



## Prada Prince

The iPad Mini case...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Prada Prince said:


> So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season...
> 
> This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...
> 
> Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!


All lovely, thanks for sharing! I must say, Blake must be my favorite as well  And I also like that your cat is names Azzedine


----------



## CathyCCC

averagejoe said:


> Are the pins twist-turn or snap-on? If they are snap-on, then they are new. All the pins should have been changed now. Your pins look like the new ones to me, but I am not sure.
> 
> Gorgeous colour by the way.




Thank you hun! They are the twist and turn pins  I want the new pins.. not sure why I got the old version


----------



## averagejoe

CathyCCC said:


> Thank you hun! They are the twist and turn pins  I want the new pins.. not sure why I got the old version


That is strange, although they still have old pins in stock. I suggest buying any other old style pins that you want now, before they are all gone.


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season...
> 
> This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...
> 
> Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!


These are amazing, and not what I was expecting! Congratulations!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE that Saddle.


----------



## LeNeo

Got this small lady dior wallet in grained goatskin, its a perfect size without being a cardolder.
I want to think its from the FW18 collection but I couldn't find the date code which wont mean anything for me anyway. the reference number is S0181cgmj_900u, please help?
BTW any of you who own a similar style of slg, should i be worried about the charms scratching the leather and other things inside my bag?


----------



## averagejoe

LeNeo said:


> View attachment 4289352
> 
> 
> Got this small lady dior wallet in grained goatskin, its a perfect size without being a cardolder.
> I want to think its from the FW18 collection but I couldn't find the date code which wont mean anything for me anyway. the reference number is S0181cgmj_900u, please help?
> BTW any of you who own a similar style of slg, should i be worried about the charms scratching the leather and other things inside my bag?


It's beautiful! I love the texture of the goatskin.

I think this is from Spring 2018. A number of goatskin Lady Dior bags were launched during that time. Here's an example of one:
https://www.purseblog.com/dior/color-crushing-lady-dior-bag-hot-pink/


----------



## Venessa84

averagejoe said:


> I love your new Dior items, especially the Diorama Satchel! Congratulations!



Thank you! I might be converting to Dior after my shopping experience today and they have the most amazing silver.


----------



## LeNeo

averagejoe said:


> It's beautiful! I love the texture of the goatskin.
> 
> I think this is from Spring 2018. A number of goatskin Lady Dior bags were launched during that time. Here's an example of one:
> https://www.purseblog.com/dior/color-crushing-lady-dior-bag-hot-pink/


Thank you! that antique gold with the pink is a serious moment
Goatskin texture feels really soft and delicious. its a beautiful material, sadly i dont get to see it that often


----------



## yenny90

Prada Prince said:


> So I went a little Dior-crazy this holiday season...
> 
> This is my kind of Christmas tree [emoji319] [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I unboxed them on Christmas Day in the order of the pile...
> 
> Lady Dior wallet with champagne gold hardware and the navy Toile de Jouy print...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed by a piece I wasn’t expecting to get hold of, but had the sheer luck of stumbling on when I visited the Dior Men’s concession in Harrods and saw on the display mannequin. There were two pieces left in London, in black and navy, and I went with the navy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed a new case for my iPad Mini and fell in love with the Bleu de Paris colour from Kris Van Assche’s final collection for Dior Homme...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, the first piece I got this holiday season, which was only one of three in London... The Toile de Jouy stuffed tiger! I’ve named him Blake after the poet [emoji4] and he is possibly my favourite purchase this season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azzedine’s taken a real shine to him, thankfully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today, just when I thought I was all Dior-ed out, my Dior SA convinced me to pick up yet another Toile de Jouy piece to add to my home...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My desserts are never gonna look as classy as they will perched on this pretty thing!




i LOVE blake!!!


----------



## MoMaMo

A very welcome and beautiful Christmas-present : my second bag from Dior : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Diorama , medium amaranth [emoji319][emoji5]


----------



## Rhl2987

New Dior pearl drop earrings! So many beautiful choices to pick from.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you! I might be converting to Dior after my shopping experience today and they have the most amazing silver.


Yes!  I went from a Chanel girl to a Dior girl. No brand is better (style, quality, service) than Dior!!!


----------



## CocoGlitter

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  I went from a Chanel girl to a Dior girl. No brand is better (style, quality, service) than Dior!!!


Im in the process of this! Ahaha Ive noticed that the dior part of this forum doesnt get as much love as chanel!


----------



## yenny90

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  I went from a Chanel girl to a Dior girl. No brand is better (style, quality, service) than Dior!!!



Dior's service is amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes!  I went from a Chanel girl to a Dior girl. No brand is better (style, quality, service) than Dior!!!



Good to know Sparkle. You have an amazing Chanel collection. I’ll keep my eye out for your Diors.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Venessa84 said:


> Good to know Sparkle. You have an amazing Chanel collection. I’ll keep my eye out for your Diors.


Awww! Thank you!!!


----------



## Mom30raps

CathyCCC said:


> Thank you hun! They are the twist and turn pins  I want the new pins.. not sure why I got the old version


I just bought a MLD on Christmas eve and got the strap with twist and turn pins. As per the SA Dior is bringing back the twist and turn pins and we will see more of them in near future. Hope this helps.


----------



## DearHaayet

CathyCCC said:


> View attachment 4289316
> View attachment 4289317
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got this baby on Boxing Day yesterday.. yeeek!! Can’t wait to use it!!
> 
> Can you help shed some light regarding the shoulder strap and pins? Is this the “older version” that I have got here? Why would they gave me a older bag? And can I use the new pins on the old shoulder strap? Thank you so much in advance



Very nice.

What is the designer name for this particular color?


----------



## oranGetRee

Mine!
Tribal earrings and Toile De Jouy Clutch


----------



## CanuckBagLover

I fell in love with this beautiful scarf.


----------



## barbie90

Lady Dior clutch with chain


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Was in Hong Kong Airport and let’s just say I was in the boutique in the right place, in the right time  the prettiest mini lady Dior. And I met the sweetest SA who gave me an extra paper bag and an extra small box because she knew how much I love this packaging!


----------



## leechiyong

Elegantlytwist said:


> Was in Hong Kong Airport and let’s just say I was in the boutique in the right place, in the right time  met the sweetest SA who gave me an extra paper bag and an extra small box because she knew how much I love this packaging!


What a gorgeous hue!  Enjoy!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

leechiyong said:


> What a gorgeous hue!  Enjoy!


Thank you so much! This colour makes me smile!


----------



## Miss_Lili

Brought my lady dior black clutch on a chain to the office. She is shiny but not patent. I am not sure if its from an older collection or what but its not on the dior websitr even though I just bought it.


----------



## oasisgirl

new my lady dior. classic beauty


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Just a t-shirt


----------



## Venessa84

Elegantlytwist said:


> Was in Hong Kong Airport and let’s just say I was in the boutique in the right place, in the right time  the prettiest mini lady Dior. And I met the sweetest SA who gave me an extra paper bag and an extra small box because she knew how much I love this packaging!



Pretty in pink...it’s perfect! 



Miss_Lili said:


> Brought my lady dior black clutch on a chain to the office. She is shiny but not patent. I am not sure if its from an older collection or what but its not on the dior websitr even though I just bought it.



Gorgeous! 



oasisgirl said:


> new my lady dior. classic beauty



The perfect classic! 



Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just a t-shirt



And you’re rocking it!! 



barbie90 said:


> Lady Dior clutch with chain



How lovely!


----------



## amasvaritas

So happy find small wallet that match my amaranth lady dior ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## mtfuji

My December purchases.


----------



## averagejoe

mtfuji said:


> My December purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313719


That wallet


----------



## cabundis

Just picked up my first My Lady Dior bag today! I absolutely love it! And of course, I had to match her with an ABCDior mitzah scarf as well! I purchased a wallet earlier this month (I’ll post that later). 

If anyone has recommendations/tips on best ways of avoiding color transfer, please let me know. She is my first colored bag. All my other bags are Black, so up keep for them are usually easy.


----------



## Pradagal

CanuckBagLover said:


> I fell in love with this beautiful scarf.
> View attachment 4295049
> View attachment 4295050


Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

cabundis said:


> View attachment 4317918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first My Lady Dior bag today! I absolutely love it! And of course, I had to match her with an ABCDior mitzah scarf as well! I purchased a wallet earlier this month (I’ll post that later).
> 
> If anyone has recommendations/tips on best ways of avoiding color transfer, please let me know. She is my first colored bag. All my other bags are Black, so up keep for them are usually easy.



Pretty In pink! Congrats and enjoy!!

No real comment in color transfer besides avoiding new denim and certain fabrics that bleed.


----------



## thebagqueen

Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!

The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it


----------



## AngelYuki

thebagqueen said:


> Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!
> 
> The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it


Congrats on your new pieces! Everything is gorgeous  I think they match well. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the card holder? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Venessa84

thebagqueen said:


> Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!
> 
> The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it



I think the colors work well together! And I have similar cardholder (different color). Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## thebagqueen

AngelYuki said:


> Congrats on your new pieces! Everything is gorgeous  I think they match well. If you don't mind me asking, how much was the card holder? Thanks in advance!



Thanks so much!

The card holder is $700 and the material is lizard.


----------



## thebagqueen

Venessa84 said:


> I think the colors work well together! And I have similar cardholder (different color). Congrats and enjoy!!



Thank you!


----------



## averagejoe

thebagqueen said:


> Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!
> 
> The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it


Such beautiful new Diors! I think they look so beautiful together, or even separately. The finish of the lizard is extraordinary!


----------



## AngelYuki

thebagqueen said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> The card holder is $700 and the material is lizard.


Thank you! I'm in the market for a new cardholder and yours is gorgeous


----------



## thebagqueen

averagejoe said:


> Such beautiful new Diors! I think they look so beautiful together, or even separately. The finish of the lizard is extraordinary!



Thank you!


----------



## amasvaritas

Gorgeous ...
Your card holder is very elegant and I believe can match beautifully to your other bags.



thebagqueen said:


> Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!
> 
> The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it


----------



## Minteva

My first Dior item...tribale earrings.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

this double sided belt (the other side is dark blue). I wanted the classic one, don’t like the new Moschino-like style


----------



## thebagqueen

Sheikha Latifa said:


> this double sided belt (the other side is dark blue). I wanted the classic one, don’t like the new Moschino-like style



Very nice!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> this double sided belt (the other side is dark blue). I wanted the classic one, don’t like the new Moschino-like style


WOW! I want this!!! I love the font.

I'm a fan of the Moschino-like font, but not on the belt. I don't like the logo being spelled out completely on a belt for some reason. Like I would refer CD or just D instead of DIOR. It's the same with Chanel. I prefer CC over the full Chanel logo.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I want this!!! I love the font.
> 
> I'm a fan of the Moschino-like font, but not on the belt. I don't like the logo being spelled out completely on a belt for some reason. Like I would refer CD or just D instead of DIOR. It's the same with Chanel. I prefer CC over the full Chanel logo.



Me too. Full logo is too in your face. I also like just D


----------



## lindseyhutter

My hubby just surprised me with this beautiful mini!


----------



## averagejoe

lindseyhutter said:


> My hubby just surprised me with this beautiful mini!
> 
> View attachment 4323027


----------



## amasvaritas

Just got my dream shawl ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

amasvaritas said:


> Just got my dream shawl ♥️♥️♥️


Just gorgeous! My dream shawl too  thanks for sharing!


----------



## Oopsydaisyemily

amasvaritas said:


> Just got my dream shawl ♥️♥️♥️



This is beautiful!!


----------



## eunaddict

thebagqueen said:


> Just received my second diorama with a couple other little goodies!
> 
> The card holder doesn’t match as well as I thought it would, but I still like it



Do you mind if I ask the price of the Toile de Jouy scarf/twilly? I've been working up the courage to walk into Dior and ask about the TdJ line but my local Dior is the only designer boutique in the city with hulking security in suits at the front doors and it's intimidating as heck. :x


----------



## AngelYuki

eunaddict said:


> Do you mind if I ask the price of the Toile de Jouy scarf/twilly? I've been working up the courage to walk into Dior and ask about the TdJ line but my local Dior is the only designer boutique in the city with hulking security in suits at the front doors and it's intimidating as heck. :x


Not the original poster, but they are the same price as the regular Mitzahs. $190 USD, might be slightly different in your country depending on the currency conversion.


----------



## Ghi85

Purchased this navy oblique book tote beauty in December. I also purchased earrings and a J'adior t-shirt.


----------



## Venessa84

Ghi85 said:


> Purchased this navy oblique book tote beauty in December. I also purchased earrings and a J'adior t-shirt.
> View attachment 4325292
> View attachment 4325295



What a great tote! Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## averagejoe

Ghi85 said:


> Purchased this navy oblique book tote beauty in December. I also purchased earrings and a J'adior t-shirt.
> View attachment 4325292
> View attachment 4325295


Congratulations! I love this tote!


----------



## thebagqueen

eunaddict said:


> Do you mind if I ask the price of the Toile de Jouy scarf/twilly? I've been working up the courage to walk into Dior and ask about the TdJ line but my local Dior is the only designer boutique in the city with hulking security in suits at the front doors and it's intimidating as heck. :x



Hahaha understandable! It was $190


----------



## cabundis

Venessa84 said:


> Pretty In pink! Congrats and enjoy!!
> 
> No real comment in color transfer besides avoiding new denim and certain fabrics that bleed.


Thank you for your reply ☺️ And I’ve definitely been enjoying her! Thinking of getting a Black Lambskin with SHW just because I love the My Lady Dior size so much!


----------



## cabundis

These are just a few items I purchased in January! I posted my beautiful My Lady Dior earlier but never got a chance to show off my new wallets! Thought I’d try putting together a flat lay like all those Instagramers I’ve really been loving the pastel colors lately. Thinking of acquiring another My Lady Dior in Black with SHW or Diorama in Black with SHW for Valentines Day but unsure. Thoughts?


----------



## averagejoe

cabundis said:


> View attachment 4331708
> 
> 
> These are just a few items I purchased in January! I posted my beautiful My Lady Dior earlier but never got a chance to show off my new wallets! Thought I’d try putting together a flat lay like all those Instagramers I’ve really been loving the pastel colors lately. Thinking of acquiring another My Lady Dior in Black with SHW or Diorama in Black with SHW for Valentines Day but unsure. Thoughts?


I'd go with the MyLadyDior. I know that you already have a MyLadyDior but a black one with SHW is so classic that it'll never go out of style. You can get one of the new ones with the new charms that slide onto a strip of leather instead of pins.


----------



## ceedoan

Bitten hard by the Dior bug!! late post but got my rainbow strap in sept then finally my saddle in November. Andddd waiting on my second bag arriving any day now!! I’m usually a Chanel girl but the Chanel’s are getting so jealous I have all my attention on Dior. been carrying my saddle nonstop!! And two pairs of tribales as well [emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> Bitten hard by the Dior bug!! late post but got my rainbow strap in sept then finally my saddle in November. Andddd waiting on my second bag arriving any day now!! I’m usually a Chanel girl but the Chanel’s are getting so jealous I have all my attention on Dior. been carrying my saddle nonstop!! And two pairs of tribales as well [emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4332137


I can definitely see why! The Saddle is awesome, especially in navy with antique GHW.


----------



## ceedoan

averagejoe said:


> I can definitely see why! The Saddle is awesome, especially in navy with antique GHW.


thank u!!!! you were the one who answered my question about the changes in the new reissued saddle compared to the vintage ones. needless to say i never looked back!!!


----------



## PinkTulip

I bought this pair of festival bracelets over the weekend—I have been wanting these. 

What is the official name of these? I’ve just been calling them festival bracelets.


----------



## averagejoe

PinkTulip said:


> View attachment 4332678
> 
> 
> I bought this pair of festival bracelets over the weekend—I have been wanting these.
> 
> What is the official name of these? I’ve just been calling them festival bracelets.


They're actually called "Jadior" bracelets but are informally called the "friendship" bracelets, because there are two and one can be kept while the other can be given to a friend.

Congratulations on your new bracelets! I love these!


----------



## gatorpooh

Purchased the High Priestess Mitzah for my new Lady Dior. Love the free samples and the red cosmetic pouch, a gift to celebrate the Chinese New Year [emoji173]️


----------



## Venessa84

Medium Lady Dior in Red and Mitzah


----------



## Venessa84

One more thing...tribales earring


----------



## ambregaelle

This just happened! I guess my husband decided to one up my vintage saddle collection for my birthday! 
I’m in love


----------



## averagejoe

ambregaelle said:


> View attachment 4336343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This just happened! I guess my husband decided to one up my vintage saddle collection for my birthday!
> I’m in love


Your husband is so sweet! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

ceedoan said:


> Bitten hard by the Dior bug!! late post but got my rainbow strap in sept then finally my saddle in November. Andddd waiting on my second bag arriving any day now!! I’m usually a Chanel girl but the Chanel’s are getting so jealous I have all my attention on Dior. been carrying my saddle nonstop!! And two pairs of tribales as well [emoji23][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4332137


This is stunning! That strap is one of the BEST
Love the blue saddle too
Does it fit an iPhone 7 plus?


----------



## Prada Prince

Got the new Oblique tee from Kim Jones’s first collection for Dior Men...


----------



## LVoe4DB

Finally got myself two more lucky badges I wanted for a long time and I managed to snatch the boutique's last mini saddle oblique purse for my birthday - yaaaay [emoji7][emoji177][emoji173] Soooo happy!!


----------



## ceedoan

chloebagfreak said:


> This is stunning! That strap is one of the BEST
> Love the blue saddle too
> Does it fit an iPhone 7 plus?


it does!! i have the 7S+ and it fits with plenty of length to spare


----------



## minababe

averagejoe said:


> They're actually called "Jadior" bracelets but are informally called the "friendship" bracelets, because there are two and one can be kept while the other can be given to a friend.
> 
> Congratulations on your new bracelets! I love these!



I'm thinking of buying These bracelets too. they have some nice colours out in spring summer this year. can you recommend them? is the Quality good? do they last some time?


----------



## averagejoe

minababe said:


> I'm thinking of buying These bracelets too. they have some nice colours out in spring summer this year. can you recommend them? is the Quality good? do they last some time?


Their quality is good, and even though I haven't worn them daily, the material feels like they will last quite some time. I'm very glad that they just need a simple cinch to close them, rather than tying and untying. They're rather pricey for fabric bracelets, but they do make a nice statement on the wrist, and if you're into stacking bracelets, they are very unique and soften the look of metal bracelets as well as leather ones. 

I definitely recommend them.


----------



## chloebagfreak

averagejoe said:


> Their quality is good, and even though I haven't worn them daily, the material feels like they will last quite some time. I'm very glad that they just need a simple cinch to close them, rather than tying and untying. They're rather pricey for fabric bracelets, but they do make a nice statement on the wrist, and if you're into stacking bracelets, they are very unique and soften the look of metal bracelets as well as leather ones.
> 
> I definitely recommend them.


I LOvE them! They keep raising the prices too


----------



## chloebagfreak

The newest colors.  They have quite a variety of colors right now!  It’s hard to not want them all


----------



## chloebagfreak

minababe said:


> I'm thinking of buying These bracelets too. they have some nice colours out in spring summer this year. can you recommend them? is the Quality good? do they last some time?


I LOVE these bracelets! I definitely recommend getting them sooner than later. They have gone up at least 100.00 since last year!


----------



## Venessa84

Diorever in indigo, long pearl necklace, and brooch...woohoo!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Venessa84 said:


> Diorever in indigo, long pearl necklace, and brooch...woohoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343899


Wow! So gorgeous   congratulations!


----------



## thebagqueen

Venessa84 said:


> Diorever in indigo, long pearl necklace, and brooch...woohoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343899



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! So gorgeous   congratulations!





thebagqueen said:


> Beautiful!!!!



Thank you ladies! Dior has been a quick addiction and I'm definitely enjoying it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ungela914 said:


> Just want to share my little beauty saddle card holder in oblique printed! [emoji4]
> View attachment 4248978


I  this!!! Does it hold many cards?


----------



## ungela914

Israeli_Flava said:


> I  this!!! Does it hold many cards?



Yes it can hold more than 10 cards [emoji51] plus some cash but need to folded it!


----------



## diordesert99

I love these little wallets- surprisingly spacious!


----------



## ambregaelle




----------



## Glitterbomb

I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!


----------



## averagejoe

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712


WOW! This Lady Dior is exquisite! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Glitterbomb

averagejoe said:


> WOW! This Lady Dior is exquisite! Congratulations!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712



Oh my! Stunning!!


----------



## diordesert99

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712



oh my goodness this is so gorgeous!!


----------



## thebagqueen

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712



Ridiculously gorgeous!


----------



## ambregaelle

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712


OMG that is just STUNNINGGGG


----------



## MrChris

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I am so excited I had to share my first first Dior purchase. Saw this at the Dior Homme boutique and couldn't stop thinking about it. The new Voyage Oblique Jacquard Tote from Mr Kim Jones. Love at first sight and can't wait to wear it! What do you think?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I went into the outlet and these beautiful scarfs caught my attention. I kept staring at the display awhile before I realized on the bottom is a letter for the alphabet. The one I picked out I loved the pattern but the letter C is not the beginning of my first or last name. This collection is the Mitzah scarfs. If @averagejoe can give a little more history on this print I would gladly appreciate. Thanks.  showing a stock photo of the whole collection than my purchase.


----------



## hightea_xx

mzbaglady1 said:


> I went into the outlet and these beautiful scarfs caught my attention. I kept staring at the display awhile before I realized on the bottom is a letter for the alphabet. The one I picked out I loved the pattern but the letter C is not the beginning of my first or last name. This collection is the Mitzah scarfs. If @averagejoe can give a little more history on this print I would gladly appreciate. Thanks.  showing a stock photo of the whole collection than my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347214
> View attachment 4347215



Each letter represents the design of the scarf for this edition (not sure if they continued this theme), that links to Dior’s heritage (similar to Dior’s little dictionary of fashion).  ‘C’ is for cannage, the cane work that appeared on the Louis XV 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
chairs in Monsieur Dior’s salon.  Of course we see this print prominently the leather goods such as the Lady Dior series, among other designs.


----------



## mzbaglady1

hightea_xx said:


> Each letter represents the design of the scarf for this edition (not sure if they continued this theme), that links to Dior’s heritage (similar to Dior’s little dictionary of fashion).  ‘C’ is for cannage, the cane work that appeared on the Louis XV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347305
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chairs in Monsieur Dior’s salon.  Of course we see this print prominently the leather goods such as the Lady Dior series, among other designs.


Thank you so much for your help. I guess I have to do some research to see what the other letters mean.


----------



## Lasurnaya

Recent addition to my Dior collection. I love this mini, so stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> I went into the outlet and these beautiful scarfs caught my attention. I kept staring at the display awhile before I realized on the bottom is a letter for the alphabet. The one I picked out I loved the pattern but the letter C is not the beginning of my first or last name. This collection is the Mitzah scarfs. If @averagejoe can give a little more history on this print I would gladly appreciate. Thanks.  showing a stock photo of the whole collection than my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347214
> View attachment 4347215



These are in French but they show what each one stands for. I was actually typing out what they stood for but I found this while trying to Google images to see some of them up close to see what the pattern was. I was surprised that I got the inspiration behind most of them (it's from spending too much time looking at Dior stuff). I was stumped on P because I thought it stood for peony which Christian Dior loved (they even have a new Maison fragrance called "Holy Peony" to celebrate this), and I wouldn't have guessed what Y was because I am more familiar with Christian Dior's A and H line.


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> These are in French but they show what each one stands for. I was actually typing out what they stood for but I found this while trying to Google images to see some of them up close to see what the pattern was. I was surprised that I got the inspiration behind most of them (it's from spending too much time looking at Dior stuff). I was stumped on P because I thought it stood for peony which Christian Dior loved (they even have a new Maison fragrance called "Holy Peony" to celebrate this), and I wouldn't have guessed what Y was because I am more familiar with Christian Dior's A and H line.


Thank you so much for your help. I was told all the scarfs on the back combined makes some type of pattern when you put them together.


----------



## averagejoe

mzbaglady1 said:


> Thank you so much for your help. I was told all the scarfs on the back combined makes some type of pattern when you put them together.


Oh I didn't know that!


----------



## Sophy_Treasure

ambregaelle said:


> View attachment 4344864
> View attachment 4344865


Ah I'm so jelous!  Those are some of my top favorite items right now.  Beautiful all around!  I haven't even purchased a strap for my diorquake yet & I'm already thinking about the saddle bags  I swear my blood pressure has gone up since I decided to delve into the world of Dior.


----------



## ambregaelle

Sophy_Treasure said:


> Ah I'm so jelous!  Those are some of my top favorite items right now.  Beautiful all around!  I haven't even purchased a strap for my diorquake yet & I'm already thinking about the saddle bags  I swear my blood pressure has gone up since I decided to delve into the world of Dior.


 Same.... I’ve been losing a LOT of sleep over Dior!


----------



## trishaluvslv

Venessa84 said:


> Diorever in indigo, long pearl necklace, and brooch...woohoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4343899


[emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]  that color though[emoji7]


----------



## HotRedBag

Keep them coming, love this thread!


----------



## ceedoan

Third time’s the charm!! Got the mini then sent back bc too small then got the MLD with new strap but charms wouldn’t slide onto the strap. Finally found the classic size in the same color of the mini (opal gray). I think she’s a keeper!!! I also added a ABCDior mitzah with my initial. What do you guys think?? Btw does anyone know when dior changed the style of the strap on the classic size??? Mine is not adjustable. any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank u!!


----------



## Venessa84

ceedoan said:


> Third time’s the charm!! Got the mini then sent back bc too small then got the MLD with new strap but charms wouldn’t slide onto the strap. Finally found the classic size in the same color of the mini (opal gray). I think she’s a keeper!!! I also added a ABCDior mitzah with my initial. What do you guys think?? Btw does anyone know when dior changed the style of the strap on the classic size??? Mine is not adjustable. any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank u!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349761



Perfection especially with the Mitzah. Not sure when they changed the strap. I got a medium in January and the strap is adjustable. I’m sure someone knows when it was changed.


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> Third time’s the charm!! Got the mini then sent back bc too small then got the MLD with new strap but charms wouldn’t slide onto the strap. Finally found the classic size in the same color of the mini (opal gray). I think she’s a keeper!!! I also added a ABCDior mitzah with my initial. What do you guys think?? Btw does anyone know when dior changed the style of the strap on the classic size??? Mine is not adjustable. any info would be greatly appreciated. Thank u!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349761


I think this is perfect!

I think Dior changed the strap to be adjustable in 2016, although I may be wrong.


----------



## Prada Prince

Got the CD ICON chain bracelet from the Dior x Ambush S/S 2019 collection. Kim Jones is doing amazing things in the menswear range!


----------



## Metamor

I just got my diorama woc metallic silver pre loved, but it looks more like a dark silver and not shinny silver like the photo on Dior website. I’m not sure if there’s a dark silver version or just one silver color. Can anyone help me?


----------



## AngelYuki

Metamor said:


> I just got my diorama woc metallic silver pre loved, but it looks more like a dark silver and not shinny silver like the photo on Dior website. I’m not sure if there’s a dark silver version or just one silver color. Can anyone help me?


There's a gunmetal version that's darker.


----------



## Metamor

AngelYuki said:


> There's a gunmetal version that's darker.


Thank you for your reply. Does it look like my photo or do you have photo of he gun metal?


----------



## AngelYuki

Metamor said:


> Thank you for your reply. Does it look like my photo or do you have photo of he gun metal?


Looks like this. Yours look more silver, but hard to say. It depends on the lighting. Perhaps check your serial code.


----------



## averagejoe

Metamor said:


> I just got my diorama woc metallic silver pre loved, but it looks more like a dark silver and not shinny silver like the photo on Dior website. I’m not sure if there’s a dark silver version or just one silver color. Can anyone help me?


It should look more reflective than that. Did you get this bag authenticated before purchasing?


----------



## Metamor

averagejoe said:


> It should look more reflective than that. Did you get this bag authenticated before purchasing?


I bought it on Poshmark and Poshmark authenticated it and it also came with a receipt and authenticity card. I just notice the magnetic clasp doesn’t have CD on it. Do all woc have CD?


----------



## averagejoe

Metamor said:


> I bought it on Poshmark and Poshmark authenticated it and it also came with a receipt and authenticity card. I just notice the magnetic clasp doesn’t have CD on it. Do all woc have CD?


It depends. Please upload several pictures in a post on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread so we can authenticate your item. Please post several pictures of different details, especially logo embossings and the micro-Cannage pattern.


----------



## Metamor

averagejoe said:


> It depends. Please upload several pictures in a post on https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-dior.924508/unread so we can authenticate your item. Please post several pictures of different details, especially logo embossings and the micro-Cannage pattern.


I posted. Thank you!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Glitterbomb said:


> I went into Dior a week ago honestly not expecting to buy anything, but I saw this bag and fell in love!!
> 
> View attachment 4345712



Love!!! Congrats


----------



## Tasha1

Metamor said:


> Do all woc have CD?



mine does not have CD


----------



## snoopysleepy

Got a Lady Dior clutch in lambskin pink. Not sure if I’ll keep it though.... . Thoughts?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My first post in Dior forum! 
Lol I've been eyeing this visor since last year but travelling to Asia finally nudged me to get it


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Got my hands on this 'Versailles Mitzah' too. It's been impossible for me to find in Canada. I'm really happy now


----------



## Bentley1

Got the new MLD bag with the customizable strap


----------



## averagejoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My first post in Dior forum!
> Lol I've been eyeing this visor since last year but travelling to Asia finally nudged me to get it
> View attachment 4354943
> View attachment 4354944
> View attachment 4354945
> View attachment 4354946





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Got my hands on this 'Versailles Mitzah' too. It's been impossible for me to find in Canada. I'm really happy now
> View attachment 4354954
> View attachment 4354956


Wow what great photos! I can see why you ended up getting the visors.


----------



## averagejoe

Bentley1 said:


> Got the new MLD bag with the customizable strap


I love it! Congratulations!


----------



## Bentley1

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Congratulations!


Thanks so much


----------



## baghagg

snoopysleepy said:


> Got a Lady Dior clutch in lambskin pink. Not sure if I’ll keep it though.... . Thoughts?


So so pretty!


----------



## ceedoan

averagejoe said:


> I think this is perfect!
> 
> I think Dior changed the strap to be adjustable in 2016, although I may be wrong.



Thanks AJ!! i checked receipt and it’s from 2015 so I think you’re correct about when the design changed. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## mzbaglady1

Something old the handbag something new the clogs.


----------



## mimimj

I couldn’t resist these colors.  Anyone else love bold, bright bags?


----------



## averagejoe

mimimj said:


> I couldn’t resist these colors.  Anyone else love bold, bright bags?


I love the colours!!!


----------



## Venessa84

mimimj said:


> I couldn’t resist these colors.  Anyone else love bold, bright bags?



Me!! These colors are hot and yellow is my favorite color. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I found the vintage necklace I always wanted


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I found the vintage necklace I always wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359070


Very pretty!


----------



## eunaddict

Not as impressive as the previous posters, but this is my first foray into Dior and I feel like I might be a bit addicted already. The SAs were lovely and I really like what Maria Grazia Chiuri is doing at Dior. The plan was originally to grab the blue colorway for my Celine Mini Belt bag but Australia was all sold out, so contingency plan, red colorway for the Tricolor Luggage.

Thanks for letting me share (especially to @AngelYuki  and @thebagqueen for pricing)!


----------



## alisonanna

Photo of Robin Wright in the Celebrities thread inspired me to find a gaucho tote!


----------



## averagejoe

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4371397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo of Robin Wright in the Celebrities thread inspired me to find a gaucho tote!


I love this denim blue colour, and the tote style. It goes with every casual look I can think of.


----------



## fdc

cabundis said:


> View attachment 4317918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first My Lady Dior bag today! I absolutely love it! And of course, I had to match her with an ABCDior mitzah scarf as well! I purchased a wallet earlier this month (I’ll post that later).
> 
> If anyone has recommendations/tips on best ways of avoiding color transfer, please let me know. She is my first colored bag. All my other bags are Black, so up keep for them are usually easy.



Hi, may I ask what is the name of this color and is this photo true to the color in real life?
Thank you.


----------



## cabundis

fdc said:


> Hi, may I ask what is the name of this color and is this photo true to the color in real life?
> Thank you.



Hi hun, I’ve tried searching for the tag that came with the bag but I may have misplaced it because I am unable to find it. It’s a seasonal color. It is not the Rose Poudre color. It’s darker. It was part of the pastel Lady Diors. I want to say it’s Sugar Pink or Light Pink. 

I did take new pictures to shown the color; one with flash and one without. 

I’m sorry I couldn’t be of more help.


----------



## icystarz88

My first earrings from Dior! Definitely not the last [emoji6]


----------



## LVoe4DB

icystarz88 said:


> My first earrings from Dior! Definitely not the last [emoji6]
> View attachment 4374772


Congrats, they are adorable [emoji7][emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## fdc

cabundis said:


> Hi hun, I’ve tried searching for the tag that came with the bag but I may have misplaced it because I am unable to find it. It’s a seasonal color. It is not the Rose Poudre color. It’s darker. It was part of the pastel Lady Diors. I want to say it’s Sugar Pink or Light Pink.
> 
> I did take new pictures to shown the color; one with flash and one without.
> 
> I’m sorry I couldn’t be of more help.
> 
> View attachment 4373772
> View attachment 4373773



Hi dear, no problem, your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

I finally gave in to these cuties - tried to resist but couldn't [emoji23][emoji7] They are absolutely stunning [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

Hi everyone i just got the new ultra matte mini in the blush color! I haven’t received it yet but i will post pictures once i do! This is what it looks like. Also ordered a Dior Earth Mitzah Scarf! What do you think of the new collection?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Jesssixa said:


> Hi everyone i just got the new ultra matte mini in the blush color! I haven’t received it yet but i will post pictures once i do! This is what it looks like. Also ordered a Dior Earth Mitzah Scarf! What do you think of the new collection?


The ultra matte is so cool looking!!


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The ultra matte is so cool looking!!


Yup this is my first lady dior i’ve been waiting for them to make something like this....most stores don’t have the mini in this color (blush) so if anyone wants one i can give you my SA’s contact number i think they have a couple left!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Jesssixa said:


> Hi everyone i just got the new ultra matte mini in the blush color! I haven’t received it yet but i will post pictures once i do! This is what it looks like. Also ordered a Dior Earth Mitzah Scarf! What do you think of the new collection?



Woww this is the best LD bag i have seen so far [emoji4] even better than matt black [emoji4][emoji4] love love ❣️❣️


----------



## cafecreme15

icystarz88 said:


> My first earrings from Dior! Definitely not the last [emoji6]
> View attachment 4374772


Gorgeous! May I ask how much they were?


----------



## icystarz88

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask how much they were?



Thanks! It’s SGD 550 [emoji16]


----------



## cafecreme15

icystarz88 said:


> Thanks! It’s SGD 550 [emoji16]


If SGD is Singapore dollars then that is eminently reasonable! Thanks!


----------



## beggingforbags

So... i've fallen totally in love with the ultramatte nude combination. Visited the boutique today and tried on the Lady Dior, Diorama, Diorama WOC and Croisiere in the beautiful matte nude finish. All of them were stunning. The SA told me that they tried the hardware before in a different collection, but it wasn't perfect and now they changed it so it won't chip or even scratch in a way that you'll see metal because the coating is really sturdy. But she also told me that these bags are still not for every day wear. They are still very delicate pieces because of the matt finish, even on the leather (for example: you can't clean them yourself, it will ruin them). With that in mind i decided i wanted a clutch/woc for special occasions (party's) etc, a Lady Dior for example I would want to be able to use everyday. So for me personally that wouldn't be a logic choice.

At first I wasn't too sure about the croisiere because it's a bit 'long' but I thought it really suited me and it really looks good as a clutch as well. Also a really good price point and quite roomy. I don't own any croisieres or even a WOC (from any brand) so I think this is a great first one. I'm so so happy with it! So special


----------



## beggingforbags

beggingforbags said:


> So... i've fallen totally in love with the ultramatte nude combination. Visited the boutique today and tried on the Lady Dior, Diorama, Diorama WOC and Croisiere in the beautiful matte nude finish. All of them were stunning. The SA told me that they tried the hardware before in a different collection, but it wasn't perfect and now they changed it so it won't chip or even scratch in a way that you'll see metal because the coating is really sturdy. But she also told me that these bags are still not for every day wear. They are still very delicate pieces because of the matt finish, even on the leather (for example: you can't clean them yourself, it will ruin them). With that in mind i decided i wanted a clutch/woc for special occasions (party's) etc, a Lady Dior for example I would want to be able to use everyday. So for me personally that wouldn't be a logic choice.
> 
> At first I wasn't too sure about the croisiere because it's a bit 'long' but I thought it really suited me and it really looks good as a clutch as well. Also a really good price point and quite roomy. I don't own any croisieres or even a WOC (from any brand) so I think this is a great first one. I'm so so happy with it! So special





A little close-up (sorry i'm just so excited). It also comes with a beautiful matte strap.


----------



## luxuryhandbagaddict

beggingforbags said:


> View attachment 4378149
> 
> A little close-up (sorry i'm just so excited). It also comes with a beautiful matte strap.


Omg that looks amazing! I got the ultra matte mini lady dior in the same color... as for the durability i had the mini ultra black studded version from the previous year and i used it daily for about 6 months and it still looked like new it had no issues with scratching on the leather or chipping on the hardware. This might be because i am very gentle with my bags and made sure to not put them on the ground or take it with me while raining. But congrats on your new bag! I saw the diorama matching card holder it’s perfect for this bag!


----------



## averagejoe

beggingforbags said:


> So... i've fallen totally in love with the ultramatte nude combination. Visited the boutique today and tried on the Lady Dior, Diorama, Diorama WOC and Croisiere in the beautiful matte nude finish. All of them were stunning. The SA told me that they tried the hardware before in a different collection, but it wasn't perfect and now they changed it so it won't chip or even scratch in a way that you'll see metal because the coating is really sturdy. But she also told me that these bags are still not for every day wear. They are still very delicate pieces because of the matt finish, even on the leather (for example: you can't clean them yourself, it will ruin them). With that in mind i decided i wanted a clutch/woc for special occasions (party's) etc, a Lady Dior for example I would want to be able to use everyday. So for me personally that wouldn't be a logic choice.
> 
> At first I wasn't too sure about the croisiere because it's a bit 'long' but I thought it really suited me and it really looks good as a clutch as well. Also a really good price point and quite roomy. I don't own any croisieres or even a WOC (from any brand) so I think this is a great first one. I'm so so happy with it! So special


Congratulations! I love it! 

Your SA is correct in that this leather is not to be cleaned by yourself. If you rub it with a cleaning cream (or even just do the rubbing motions with a dry cloth), it can polish the leather and make it glossy. Just bring it back to the Dior boutique if it gets dirty.


----------



## Venessa84

beggingforbags said:


> So... i've fallen totally in love with the ultramatte nude combination. Visited the boutique today and tried on the Lady Dior, Diorama, Diorama WOC and Croisiere in the beautiful matte nude finish. All of them were stunning. The SA told me that they tried the hardware before in a different collection, but it wasn't perfect and now they changed it so it won't chip or even scratch in a way that you'll see metal because the coating is really sturdy. But she also told me that these bags are still not for every day wear. They are still very delicate pieces because of the matt finish, even on the leather (for example: you can't clean them yourself, it will ruin them). With that in mind i decided i wanted a clutch/woc for special occasions (party's) etc, a Lady Dior for example I would want to be able to use everyday. So for me personally that wouldn't be a logic choice.
> 
> At first I wasn't too sure about the croisiere because it's a bit 'long' but I thought it really suited me and it really looks good as a clutch as well. Also a really good price point and quite roomy. I don't own any croisieres or even a WOC (from any brand) so I think this is a great first one. I'm so so happy with it! So special



Wow! This is stunning!!


----------



## Myluxeloves

Here’s my first Dior a Lady Dior Mini. She’s now my favourite bag and as soon as I saw her it was love at first sight. The colour is hyper pink (rose gold).


----------



## Pursegirl65

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I love it!
> 
> Your SA is correct in that this leather is not to be cleaned by yourself. If you rub it with a cleaning cream (or even just do the rubbing motions with a dry cloth), it can polish the leather and make it glossy. Just bring it back to the Dior boutique if it gets dirty.


Do you think it’s going to be hard to keep the nude matte Lady Dior looking pristine? Is it better to get the clutch for dressier occasions? I appreciate your  feedback.


----------



## averagejoe

Pursegirl65 said:


> Do you think it’s going to be hard to keep the nude matte Lady Dior looking pristine? Is it better to get the clutch for dressier occasions? I appreciate your  feedback.


By clutch, do you mean the one with the detachable chain and removable cardholders? I like the proportions of that more. 

It is not hard to keep this pristine. Just avoid touching it with greasy fingers (you should always avoid this for any type of leather anyway, even if it is black) and avoid scuffing/rubbing the leather and it'll be fine. These are tips to maintain any leather product and don't apply more to the matte calfskin necessarily.


----------



## averagejoe

Mazza86 said:


> Here’s my first Dior a Lady Dior Mini. She’s now my favourite bag and as soon as I saw her it was love at first sight. The colour is hyper pink (rose gold).
> View attachment 4378487


Beautiful! You even got one of the new KaleiDiorscopic Mitzah's to wrap around the handle. Very pretty.


----------



## alexandriacarter33

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! You even got one of the new KaleiDiorscopic Mitzah's to wrap around the handle. Very pretty.


is what the SA said about the new hardware being more durable and not chipping true because i have a previous all black bag and have had issues with the hardware chipping . I’m really interested in this new line but the hardware is the only thing that’s holding me back


----------



## averagejoe

alexandriacarter33 said:


> is what the SA said about the new hardware being more durable and not chipping true because i have a previous all black bag and have had issues with the hardware chipping . I’m really interested in this new line but the hardware is the only thing that’s holding me back


The SA cannot guarantee that. Even diamond-like coating used on very high end watches to make them look black and be scratch-resistant can chip if the watch is subjected to enough force (on impact) to crack the coating. Of course those DLC coatings are still the most durable in the watch industry.

Since these new ultra matte Lady Dior bags are not DLC-coated, I can only assume that they are not as durable as the DLC-coatings on watches. This means that while the SA's claims about them being more chip-resistant than the older hardware may be true, they cannot be free from the risk of chipping.

Did you take your all black Dior to the Dior boutique to see what they can do for you? They can give you store credit to replace the bag if they deem that it is a manufacturing defect.


----------



## thebagqueen

Mazza86 said:


> Here’s my first Dior a Lady Dior Mini. She’s now my favourite bag and as soon as I saw her it was love at first sight. The colour is hyper pink (rose gold).
> View attachment 4378487



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## alexandriacarter33

Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?


----------



## tinkerella

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?



If you’re more feminine in terms of dressing I say nude! If you’re more edgy/casual then I say black!


----------



## Venessa84

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?



You really can’t go wrong with either. If I was picking 1 then it would be the nude but also depends on what you already have in your collection.


----------



## Pursegirl65

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?


I wear lots of black and I have lots of black bags. I thought this nude was so edgy with the classic style to it. It’s not often I find this color and it’s modern looking. I purchased the nude. You can’t go wrong with either!


----------



## alexandriacarter33

Thank you so much everybody!!! I will be buying the nude... i usually wear black and light pink


Pursegirl65 said:


> I wear lots of black and I have lots of black bags. I thought this nude was so edgy with the classic style to it. It’s not often I find this color and it’s modern looking. I purchased the nude. You can’t go wrong with either!


Is the color of the nude bag in real life the same as in the pictures?


----------



## Pursegirl65

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Thank you so much everybody!!! I will be buying the nude... i usually wear black and light pink
> 
> Is the color of the nude bag in real life the same as in the pictures?


You will ❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️ It! I think it’s even prettier in person!


----------



## averagejoe

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?


Good choice on the nude! It looks very similar to the pictures in real life.


----------



## ungela914

My preorder Dior Book tote has arrived yesterday so Happy! [emoji5]


----------



## beggingforbags

ungela914 said:


> My preorder Dior Book tote has arrived yesterday so Happy! [emoji5]
> View attachment 4382129


Wow! The prettiest book tote if you ask me. It’s stunning, Enjoy it!


----------



## Nadin22

ungela914 said:


> My preorder Dior Book tote has arrived yesterday so Happy! [emoji5]
> View attachment 4382129


Congrats on your new bag! It is amazing!


----------



## Venessa84

ungela914 said:


> My preorder Dior Book tote has arrived yesterday so Happy! [emoji5]
> View attachment 4382129



Very pretty and unique!


----------



## Anastasiia D

Here here it is !!! ❤️ LOVE IT SOOOO MUCH! I also have the KALEIDIORSCOPIC pouder pink strap   Gonna do the video & share with you  this forum is the only one place where no one will tell me that’s it’s crazy to pay so much for the bag/strap/sneakers..Happy to share!


----------



## Anastasiia D




----------



## ambregaelle

alexandriacarter33 said:


> Hi everybody! I’m really not sure which color bag to get.... Can you help me decide? The lady dior mini ultra matte nude or the mini ultra matte black?


Omg I want that black one!


----------



## jessizzl

Omg!!! I finally got my nude matte mini. I had to get it from Singapore since it was an asia exclusive luckily i had a friend over there who bought it and shipped it to me! It’s so beautiful even better than the photos


----------



## Roz2019

Just arrived today Lady Dior lambskin wallet


----------



## Pursegirl65

jessizzl said:


> Omg!!! I finally got my nude matte mini. I had to get it from Singapore since it was an asia exclusive luckily i had a friend over there who bought it and shipped it to me! It’s so beautiful even better than the photos


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## jessizzl

Pursegirl65 said:


> Gorgeous ❤️


thank you! i searched forever for this color in this size  but it was worth it


----------



## Pursegirl65

jessizzl said:


> thank you! i searched forever for this color in this size  but it was worth it


I have the larger one and you will ❤️ It. Perfect color!


----------



## Anastasiia D




----------



## jessizzl

Pursegirl65 said:


> I have the larger one and you will ❤️ It. Perfect color!


yes it’s so beautiful! how is it holding up for you? Is the matte leather very delicate?


----------



## jessizzl

Anastasiia D said:


> View attachment 4394517
> View attachment 4394515


omg the bag and strap is so amazing! what a beautiful combo


----------



## Anastasiia D

jessizzl said:


> omg the bag and strap is so amazing! what a beautiful combo


Yeeeees! Dior made amazing job! And this new strap... oh!  They make me crazy... Dior this year is making adorable things, doesn’t it?


----------



## Pursegirl65

jessizzl said:


> yes it’s so beautiful! how is it holding up for you? Is the matte leather very delicate?


No it’s not delicate. Looks gorgeous


----------



## Unimlly

Finally got the ultra matte mini lady dior in lavender. So impractical but so pretty..


----------



## tannim44

Unimlly said:


> Finally got the ultra matte mini lady dior in lavender. So impractical but so pretty..


That’s gorgeous!  Such a great bag!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Woooow wat a bag [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Loving Dior more and more now.


----------



## Starbrite

Ahh im obsessed! I was never a fan of the charms so as soon as i saw the ABCDior I knew I needed it..


----------



## AngelYuki

I got the coin purse preloved a few months ago. Yesterday I saw the lavender MLD and fell in love  Purple is my favorite color and I couldn't resist leaving it at the store.


----------



## LavenderIce

Unimlly said:


> Finally got the ultra matte mini lady dior in lavender. So impractical but so pretty..





AngelYuki said:


> I got the coin purse preloved a few months ago. Yesterday I saw the lavender MLD and fell in love  Purple is my favorite color and I couldn't resist leaving it at the store.



OMG!  Such a gorgeous colour.  Please post modeling/action pics.  Congrats on your beauties.


----------



## leechiyong

Unimlly said:


> Finally got the ultra matte mini lady dior in lavender. So impractical but so pretty..


The hardware is amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Unimlly

leechiyong said:


> The hardware is amazing!  Enjoy!



Thank you. They do seem to be better at not showing scratches. Let's hope that is truly the case


----------



## jessizzl

Yay just got my kaleidoscope twilly! The colors are a lot more muted than the photos on the website which i am very happy about.


----------



## Greentea

jessizzl said:


> Yay just got my kaleidoscope twilly! The colors are a lot more muted than the photos on the website which i am very happy about.



What a combo!


----------



## EvaSpa53




----------



## DoggieBags

EvaSpa53 said:


> View attachment 4399465


Congrats on your new tote! It’s so pretty and the embroidery adds a wonderful touch.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

jessizzl said:


> Yay just got my kaleidoscope twilly! The colors are a lot more muted than the photos on the website which i am very happy about.


That’s so pretty, what colourway Mitzah is this one please? X


----------



## jessizzl

WolfieluvsBags said:


> That’s so pretty, what colourway Mitzah is this one please? X


Hi! It’s the beige kaleidoscope


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

jessizzl said:


> Hi! It’s the beige kaleidoscope


I love it, I just bought the myABC lady Dior in this colourway, I have ordered the green Mitzah colourway but think I prefer yours! X


----------



## jessizzl

WolfieluvsBags said:


> I love it, I just bought the myABC lady Dior in this colourway, I have ordered the green Mitzah colourway but think I prefer yours! X


yes this was my favorite out of all them it’s so beautiful in real life! But all of them look amazing to be honest it just depends on your personal preference


----------



## Greentea

EvaSpa53 said:


> View attachment 4399465


This is a dream


----------



## ceedoan

EvaSpa53 said:


> View attachment 4399465



My favorite book tote to date!!!!! it’s a piece of art that you get to carry!


----------



## TraceySH

I had been eyeing this for awhile, so I finally pulled the trigger


----------



## Miss World

TraceySH said:


> I had been eyeing this for awhile, so I finally pulled the trigger


Oh my gosh, so Gorgeous  what a uniquely beautiful piece.


----------



## ry_ankix

TraceySH said:


> I had been eyeing this for awhile, so I finally pulled the trigger [emoji2]


Beautiful!!! May I ask where you got it?


----------



## TraceySH

Miss World said:


> Oh my gosh, so Gorgeous  what a uniquely beautiful piece.


thank you so much


----------



## TraceySH

ry_ankix said:


> Beautiful!!! May I ask where you got it?


The Dior Saks NYC had one there, he might have more or be able to find it. Do you want his contact info? If so PM me!


----------



## oranGetRee

Unimlly said:


> Finally got the ultra matte mini lady dior in lavender. So impractical but so pretty..


This is so beautiful!  I want!


----------



## Tasha1

TraceySH said:


> I had been eyeing this for awhile, so I finally pulled the trigger



gorgeous


----------



## Venessa84

TraceySH said:


> I had been eyeing this for awhile, so I finally pulled the trigger



This is one fun, funky bag! I love it!!


----------



## TraceySH

Last one left! I guess the USA received quite a few of the denim saddle but a VERY few of the denim LD...strap is fully crossbody...


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Last one left! I guess the USA received quite a few of the denim saddle but a VERY few of the denim LD...strap is fully crossbody...


Wow! This Lady Dior looks so easy to use! I love the use of the KaleiDiorscopic print on the denim.


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Wow! This Lady Dior looks so easy to use! I love the use of the KaleiDiorscopic print on the denim.


Thank you! It's fun for sure. I wish it was suede or leather on the inside though, it's all denim. For $4200, denim...ugh.....


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Thank you! It's fun for sure. I wish it was suede or leather on the inside though, it's all denim. For $4200, denim...ugh.....


Oh I thought there was suede inside. 

The positive part is that you can use this in the rain since there is no leather at all!


----------



## DoggieBags

I’m addicted to this pattern. I got the shawl, a wallet and now shoes in this pattern


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

I missed out on the saddle bags the first time around, so I was not about to let it happen again!  This one is in the blush color but my phone camera doesn't quite capture it--it's pinker and lighter in real life but is still a gorgeous neutral.  Apparently this color has sold really well because there were just a few left in the company, so I'm ecstatic I was able to get my hands on one!!


----------



## averagejoe

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I missed out on the saddle bags the first time around, so I was not about to let it happen again!  This one is in the blush color but my phone camera doesn't quite capture it--it's pinker and lighter in real life but is still a gorgeous neutral.  Apparently this color has sold really well because there were just a few left in the company, so I'm ecstatic I was able to get my hands on one!!


Wow! I love it!


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4402735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m addicted to this pattern. I got the shawl, a wallet and now shoes in this pattern


This pattern is very beautiful, and has a number of great colours that coordinate with many different colours of clothes!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I missed out on the saddle bags the first time around, so I was not about to let it happen again!  This one is in the blush color but my phone camera doesn't quite capture it--it's pinker and lighter in real life but is still a gorgeous neutral.  Apparently this color has sold really well because there were just a few left in the company, so I'm ecstatic I was able to get my hands on one!!



Prettyinpnknwht, we are saddle twins. It is indeed a very very pretty nude color.


----------



## Prettyinpnknwht

shopgirl bb said:


> Prettyinpnknwht, we are saddle twins. It is indeed a very very pretty nude color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403145
> View attachment 4403147



Ahhhhh I love it!!  I think your photo captures the color better than mine.


----------



## ceedoan

TraceySH said:


> Last one left! I guess the USA received quite a few of the denim saddle but a VERY few of the denim LD...strap is fully crossbody...


LOVE THIS ONE!!! saw jennifer lawrence carrying it in tons of papparazzi pics. great add tracey!!


----------



## ceedoan

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4402735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m addicted to this pattern. I got the shawl, a wallet and now shoes in this pattern



this is my favorite collection so far and there have been so many!! also my favorite show with the flower petals falling from the ceiling throughout the entire show. picked up a card holder, mitzah and book tote (sent for monogram) will share them all once all have arrived!! ENJOY your purchases!!!


----------



## ceedoan

shopgirl bb said:


> Prettyinpnknwht, we are saddle twins. It is indeed a very very pretty nude color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403145
> View attachment 4403147


the PERFECT blush color IMHO!!! so beautiful and feminine. congrats on scoring one!


----------



## yenny90

TraceySH said:


> Last one left! I guess the USA received quite a few of the denim saddle but a VERY few of the denim LD...strap is fully crossbody...



I loved this bag when i saw it during the fashion show, but was totally turned off by the strap that came together with it. 
Can you share your thoughts on this?  
I can’t justify buying an extra strap.


----------



## eunice_et07

My new book tote [emoji7]


----------



## DoggieBags

eunice_et07 said:


> View attachment 4404425
> 
> 
> My new book tote [emoji7]


Congrats! Love your tote. Soooo pretty!


----------



## bsr2001

My Dior Diorama Clutch/WOC in metallic black color. Purchased in Paris and it is my first Dior bag. Excited!!


----------



## Greentea

DoggieBags said:


> Congrats! Love your tote. Soooo pretty!



One of the most beautiful


----------



## ppmaster

My new Dior belt bag in black 
It has a zipper compartment and 2 card slots. It fits an iPhone X.


----------



## DestinyFate

My new card case!


----------



## leechiyong

DestinyFate said:


> My new card case!
> 
> View attachment 4409391


So adorable!


----------



## chopchep

balenciagirl said:


> My first Dior! Just got it in Rome while on holiday!


Is this Navy with Champagne hardware or silver hardware?
Is this exclusive color in Europe? I haven't really seen this combination in a few boutiques I visited.


----------



## balenciagirl

Bought a wallet to match the bag! Love the Diorama [emoji7]


----------



## balenciagirl

chopchep said:


> Is this Navy with Champagne hardware or silver hardware?
> Is this exclusive color in Europe? I haven't really seen this combination in a few boutiques I visited.


Navy with champagne hardware ! Hmm not sure about exclusivity though...


----------



## vcc1

Just got myself the diorama Chinese New Year edition. Will post pictures very soon


----------



## vcc1

vcc1 said:


> Just got myself the diorama Chinese New Year edition. Will post pictures very soon


----------



## Venessa84

This is gorgeous!


----------



## Nivahra

Today my second Dior piece arrived (first were Tribales in pale pink), a beautiful wallet like the LV Victorine:






It looks beautiful, the color is really nice, my only concern: the LV quality seems better to me...I‘m thinking if this is ok:


What do you think? Would this be ok with wear and tear? 

There is no other in the Internet, this was the only one for weeks, I‘ve checked this style/color combination constantly.

This is my first step into the leather world of Dior because I want a Lady Dior and try with a wallet first how the leather will hold. There are some loose ends of the stiches which can be cut off I think, I can deal with that but over all I‘m not soooo impressed with the craftsmanship like with Hermès, Chanel and even Louis Vuitton.


----------



## vcc1

Venessa84 said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you! It has handmade embroideries and pearls


----------



## averagejoe

Nivahra said:


> Today my second Dior piece arrived (first were Tribales in pale pink), a beautiful wallet like the LV Victorine:
> View attachment 4412906
> 
> View attachment 4412911
> View attachment 4412912
> 
> 
> It looks beautiful, the color is really nice, my only concern: the LV quality seems better to me...I‘m thinking if this is ok:
> View attachment 4412913
> 
> What do you think? Would this be ok with wear and tear?
> 
> There is no other in the Internet, this was the only one for weeks, I‘ve checked this style/color combination constantly.
> 
> This is my first step into the leather world of Dior because I want a Lady Dior and try with a wallet first how the leather will hold. There are some loose ends of the stiches which can be cut off I think, I can deal with that but over all I‘m not soooo impressed with the craftsmanship like with Hermès, Chanel and even Louis Vuitton.


It looks like the flexing of the lambskin at this area which gets stretched a lot has caused the sealant to come undone. I've seen this at LV a lot, but in their case, the stiff canvas flexes differently from the sealant so the sealant cracks. I have very little experience with Chanel but I've read of quality issues too.

The lambskin will hold up as long as you are careful with it, but because it is a wallet (which is subject to heavier wear and tear), the corners of the wallet may wear faster than if the wallet were made of a less supple skin like calfskin. I generally choose wallets made of stiff grained leathers or coated canvas because I don't want the edges to rub too easily. If you want to be super careful with it, then place the wallet in its dust bag inside your purse so that it isn't scratched by the zippers and/or contents of your purse. It sounds extreme but you'll get used to it, and your wallet will look pristine for longer.


----------



## Nivahra

averagejoe said:


> It looks like the flexing of the lambskin at this area which gets stretched a lot has caused the sealant to come undone. I've seen this at LV a lot, but in their case, the stiff canvas flexes differently from the sealant so the sealant cracks. I have very little experience with Chanel but I've read of quality issues too.
> 
> The lambskin will hold up as long as you are careful with it, but because it is a wallet (which is subject to heavier wear and tear), the corners of the wallet may wear faster than if the wallet were made of a less supple skin like calfskin. I generally choose wallets made of stiff grained leathers or coated canvas because I don't want the edges to rub too easily. If you want to be super careful with it, then place the wallet in its dust bag inside your purse so that it isn't scratched by the zippers and/or contents of your purse. It sounds extreme but you'll get used to it, and your wallet will look pristine for longer.



Thank you very much for your long answer [emoji2]
I‘ve had once a keyholder which was very delicate and I put it always into it‘s dustbag. Yeah, I got used to it, but I prefer it easier [emoji6]
I‘m really dissapointed by the leather, my boyfriend said that it feels like a fake. I think you‘re right, thicker grained leather is better for wallets. I‘ve decided to send it back and went next month to a Dior store and look/feel different wallets in real live and have a look at the Lady Dior. I still think Dior has beautiful Designs and I‘m not done with this brand [emoji5]

LV and Chanel habe quality issues, too. Right. Personally I‘ve had most of the time luck and got really good items.

Thank you again so much for your answer!! [emoji5]


----------



## averagejoe

Nivahra said:


> Thank you very much for your long answer [emoji2]
> I‘ve had once a keyholder which was very delicate and I put it always into it‘s dustbag. Yeah, I got used to it, but I prefer it easier [emoji6]
> I‘m really dissapointed by the leather, my boyfriend said that it feels like a fake. I think you‘re right, thicker grained leather is better for wallets. I‘ve decided to send it back and went next month to a Dior store and look/feel different wallets in real live and have a look at the Lady Dior. I still think Dior has beautiful Designs and I‘m not done with this brand [emoji5]
> 
> LV and Chanel habe quality issues, too. Right. Personally I‘ve had most of the time luck and got really good items.
> 
> Thank you again so much for your answer!! [emoji5]


I think that's my experience with Dior, too. I've been lucky most of the time. But every once in a while I read of quality issues and they're in line with other brands around this price point.


----------



## noegirl

jessizzl said:


> Yay just got my kaleidoscope twilly! The colors are a lot more muted than the photos on the website which i am very happy about.



Twinisies!! I wore it at a belt yesterday and around my wrist today! I'm now reaching out to my SA about a pale pink my lady Dior hahahahaha



eunice_et07 said:


> View attachment 4404425
> 
> 
> My new book tote [emoji7]



This is stunning... its the first book tote that I have fallen completely in love with.


----------



## Purrsey

Was thinking of a Lady Dior for a bit but the medium is too big and mini is too little for me. Chanced upon the small and it’s just perfect.


----------



## fairchild119

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4414695
> 
> View attachment 4414696
> 
> 
> Was thinking of a Lady Dior for a bit but the medium is too big and mini is too little for me. Chanced upon the small and it’s just perfect.



I love that box. We’re bag twins! I bought a black lambskin My Lady Dior Last year. Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

Nivahra said:


> Today my second Dior piece arrived (first were Tribales in pale pink), a beautiful wallet like the LV Victorine:
> View attachment 4412906
> 
> View attachment 4412911
> View attachment 4412912
> 
> 
> It looks beautiful, the color is really nice, my only concern: the LV quality seems better to me...I‘m thinking if this is ok:
> View attachment 4412913
> 
> What do you think? Would this be ok with wear and tear?
> 
> There is no other in the Internet, this was the only one for weeks, I‘ve checked this style/color combination constantly.
> 
> This is my first step into the leather world of Dior because I want a Lady Dior and try with a wallet first how the leather will hold. There are some loose ends of the stiches which can be cut off I think, I can deal with that but over all I‘m not soooo impressed with the craftsmanship like with Hermès, Chanel and even Louis Vuitton.



I also don’t choose pale colors and soft leather for wallets. With the constant handling and dirty money, I feel it will get dirty much faster and I will feel bad. That’s why I got a small LV Victorine wallet in dark cherry Epi leather to go with my black lambskin MLD.


----------



## fairchild119

Nivahra said:


> Today my second Dior piece arrived (first were Tribales in pale pink), a beautiful wallet like the LV Victorine:
> View attachment 4412906
> 
> View attachment 4412911
> View attachment 4412912
> 
> 
> It looks beautiful, the color is really nice, my only concern: the LV quality seems better to me...I‘m thinking if this is ok:
> View attachment 4412913
> 
> What do you think? Would this be ok with wear and tear?
> 
> There is no other in the Internet, this was the only one for weeks, I‘ve checked this style/color combination constantly.
> 
> This is my first step into the leather world of Dior because I want a Lady Dior and try with a wallet first how the leather will hold. There are some loose ends of the stiches which can be cut off I think, I can deal with that but over all I‘m not soooo impressed with the craftsmanship like with Hermès, Chanel and even Louis Vuitton.



But Diors’ pale leather colors are beautiful. My next Dior bag will be a pastel color.


----------



## noegirl

I ended up with this amazing book tote. It’s the first I’ve fallen in love with. I’m also really wanting this LD but can’t seem to decide on size


----------



## fairchild119

I love this! It’s so pretty. Congrats.


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> I ended up with this amazing book tote. It’s the first I’ve fallen in love with. I’m also really wanting this LD but can’t seem to decide on size


Beautiful tote!

For the bag, I suggest the MyLadyDior because it is easier to get things in and out of the flap closure than the zipper.


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful tote!
> 
> For the bag, I suggest the MyLadyDior because it is easier to get things in and out of the flap closure than the zipper.


Thank you! I actually slept on it and knew the MLD was the right bag!


----------



## elly_fong

My small contribution - my first Dior earrings! Couldn't resist this cutie  Thank you for letting me sharing my joy


----------



## kbell

My new to me Diorissimo in pristine condition. I’m in love... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Excuse my linty mirror! I’m obsessed with this toxic purple color...


----------



## Venessa84

kbell said:


> My new to me Diorissimo in pristine condition. I’m in love... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Excuse my linty mirror! I’m obsessed with this toxic purple color...
> 
> View attachment 4415965
> View attachment 4415966



This color is gorgeous! I feel like I need a new purple bag now.


----------



## averagejoe

kbell said:


> My new to me Diorissimo in pristine condition. I’m in love... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Excuse my linty mirror! I’m obsessed with this toxic purple color...
> 
> View attachment 4415965
> View attachment 4415966


Absolutely gorgeous! It was the colour of the Lady Dior Marion Cotillard campaign


----------



## Frivole88

some small purchases few months ago.

Dior friendship bracelet



Walk'n'Dior sneakers


----------



## lifeactually

ABCDior Tribale earrings.


----------



## Ally3210

I just bought them as well! Enjoy!


----------



## gerine

*love*


----------



## AngelYuki

My last small purchase (hopefully for a while )
Gold Lady Dior Microcannage Card Holder and Tarot Star Mitzah
The card holder is the size of a wallet without the bills and coins compartment.


----------



## averagejoe

AngelYuki said:


> My last small purchase (hopefully for a while )
> Gold Lady Dior Microcannage Card Holder and Tarot Star Mitzah
> The card holder is the size of a wallet without the bills and coins compartment.


Divine!


----------



## Dolly Garland

gerine said:


> *love*


This is stunning!


----------



## Monaliceke

eunice_et07 said:


> View attachment 4404425
> 
> 
> My new book tote [emoji7]


I love this specific style too! Congrats!  How would you style her?


----------



## thebagqueen

AngelYuki said:


> My last small purchase (hopefully for a while )
> Gold Lady Dior Microcannage Card Holder and Tarot Star Mitzah
> The card holder is the size of a wallet without the bills and coins compartment.



Both gorgeous! Love that card holder!


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

Turtle neck


Jumper


And a coat. It’s actually shimmering gold


----------



## cafecreme15

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Turtle neck
> View attachment 4419973
> 
> Jumper
> View attachment 4419974
> 
> And a coat. It’s actually shimmering gold
> View attachment 4419983



All fabulous pieces! And you are WERKIN’ IT!


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Turtle neck
> View attachment 4419973
> 
> Jumper
> View attachment 4419974
> 
> And a coat. It’s actually shimmering gold
> View attachment 4419983


Your pictures made me smile! Looks like you had fun at the event!


----------



## noegirl

Sheikha Latifa said:


> Turtle neck
> View attachment 4419973
> 
> Jumper
> View attachment 4419974
> 
> And a coat. It’s actually shimmering gold
> View attachment 4419983




Girl you are stunning!!


----------



## noegirl

I’m planning for another big purchase soon ... wanted to show these first. Love love love


----------



## averagejoe

noegirl said:


> I’m planning for another big purchase soon ... wanted to show these first. Love love love


I love these! The KaleiDiorscopic prints are extraodinary!


----------



## noegirl

averagejoe said:


> I love these! The KaleiDiorscopic prints are extraodinary!


Agree!!! My fave collection! I picked up the mitzah also in beige.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

I´ve been naughty recently and added some lucky finds to my Dior collection. Here´s the latest which I assume is a Flight Bag from around 2005.


----------



## cowgirlsboots

This one arrived a while ago...  Diva bag from 2004 - if I´m not mistaken. 
Just love it, love it, love it.
It took me a while to decide did I want a pony fur leopard print Gambler (which I had considered my dream bag for ages..) or this one. Both came into reach at the same time.
I prefer silver hardware plus already have the matching Diva shoes, so the Diva it is!


----------



## Dolly Garland

My very first purchases in Dior for my birthday. Just came home with them. Unboxing soon  So excited. I've wanted to get Dior stuff for months, but was just waiting for the right things.


----------



## averagejoe

cowgirlsboots said:


> This one arrived a while ago...  Diva bag from 2004 - if I´m not mistaken.
> Just love it, love it, love it.
> It took me a while to decide did I want a pony fur leopard print Gambler (which I had considered my dream bag for ages..) or this one. Both came into reach at the same time.
> I prefer silver hardware plus already have the matching Diva shoes, so the Diva it is!


I love the Gambler! One of the best bags from Dior. So fun and unique!


----------



## cowgirlsboots

averagejoe said:


> I love the Gambler! One of the best bags from Dior. So fun and unique!


The gambler is still haunting me I must admit! It´s so iconic, especially in the leopard print pony fur. If only the hardware wasn´t gold....  the plain black gambler with the silver hardware just can´t compete...  There´s a pony one available here in Germany at the moment, again. I´m watching it and hoping for the price to drop...


----------



## Aerdem

Already posted this Dior Homme piece in the “Dudes and their Diors” thread, but figured others might be interested as well... Just received my Dior Homme/Sorayama collaboration Pre-Fall 2019 piece! My aesthetic is super androgynous/minimalist- live in men’s collection suit jackets. This pin could not be more sleek!! Even the sci-fi/ futuristic packaging of this collection calls to me. I plan to wear it on my jackets, and I think it pairs well with my silver metallic Burberry DK88 (as pictured). 

Just as an aside- I didn’t see this in person before I ordered. Much larger than I originally imagined- but definitely a pleasant surprise. Very weighty. Feels like excellent quality! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bsr2001

AngelYuki said:


> My last small purchase (hopefully for a while )
> Gold Lady Dior Microcannage Card Holder and Tarot Star Mitzah
> The card holder is the size of a wallet without the bills and coins compartment.


The card holder is gorgeous


----------



## AngelYuki

bsr2001 said:


> The card holder is gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## ceedoan

She’s finally here!! Had to wait one month to personalize. To say I’m excited and so happy I got this is an understatement!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


View attachment 4430395


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> She’s finally here!! Had to wait one month to personalize. To say I’m excited and so happy I got this is an understatement!! Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4430391
> View attachment 4430393


I think this personalization is so much cooler than a foil hot-stamp, and makes this bag so much more special. Congratulations!


----------



## ceedoan

averagejoe said:


> I think this personalization is so much cooler than a foil hot-stamp, and makes this bag so much more special. Congratulations!


THANK YOU!! totally agree. Dior matched the thread exactly and it was so worth the wait. i had to go for this kaleidiorscopic print, it's like carrying a piece of artwork!!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Dior card holder [emoji171]


----------



## MarsHMe

Hubby picked up this gorgeous Dway slippers from Heathrow airport yesterday for me.  Super comfy and they are true to size.


----------



## Sheikha Latifa

I came to buy these 
	

		
			
		

		
	






but then this happened


----------



## Pursedesbenz

MarsHMe said:


> Hubby picked up this gorgeous Dway slippers from Heathrow airport yesterday for me.  Super comfy and they are true to size.



Omg cute


----------



## averagejoe

Sheikha Latifa said:


> I came to buy these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431873
> 
> View attachment 4431874
> 
> 
> but then this happened
> 
> View attachment 4431875
> View attachment 4431876
> View attachment 4431877
> View attachment 4431879
> View attachment 4431880


The shoes look super comfortable. And I LOVE this Diorama bag.


----------



## Mavissaurus

Hi ladies.. just got myself the dior saddle card holder and the jadior flats at Selfridges London last week and i love them veryy much ) xx


----------



## bsr2001

Mavissaurus said:


> Hi ladies.. just got myself the dior saddle card holder and the jadior flats at Selfridges London last week and i love them veryy much ) xx


The card holder is gorgeous!! congrats and Emjoy!!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Vintage Dior silk scarf [emoji177] I’ve had a scarf obsession recently


----------



## LVoe4DB

I was looking for a new pencil case to replace my old Gucci one. First I ordered a black cosmetic pouch which is like a little clutch - too pretty and spacious as a pencil case. Then I ordered the white one which turned out to be even bigger [emoji23][emoji23] 
I love both of them and will use them as clutches now [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## mn_sue

I just received my LD Utra-Matte black! I had been patiently looking for a long time for the right all-black bag and so glad that I finally settled for this alluring LD. 

Special shout-out to the kind and friendly @Pursegirl65 for sharing her SA contact. Appreciate much!


----------



## averagejoe

mn_sue said:


> I just received my LD Utra-Matte black! I had been patiently looking for a long time for the right all-black bag and so glad that I finally settled for this alluring LD.
> 
> Special shout-out to the kind and friendly @Pursegirl65 for sharing her SA contact. Appreciate much!
> 
> View attachment 4438402
> View attachment 4438404


What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## trishaluvslv

elly_fong said:


> My small contribution - my first Dior earrings! Couldn't resist this cutie  Thank you for letting me sharing my joy [emoji2]


Could you share mod shot? I looove these and no boutique near me.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Ohhh emmm geee, this matte black is stunning[emoji106][emoji173][emoji898]


----------



## Pursegirl65

mn_sue said:


> I just received my LD Utra-Matte black! I had been patiently looking for a long time for the right all-black bag and so glad that I finally settled for this alluring LD.
> 
> Special shout-out to the kind and friendly @Pursegirl65 for sharing her SA contact. Appreciate much!
> 
> View attachment 4438402
> View attachment 4438404


You are so sweet! I couldn’t be happier for you!!!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE this bag so much. Congratulations. You will love this beauty for many years to come. Keep in touch my friend.


----------



## dooneybaby

MarsHMe said:


> Hubby picked up this gorgeous Dway slippers from Heathrow airport yesterday for me.  Super comfy and they are true to size.



I'm supposed to be on Ban Island, but this Dior thread is making me weak in the knees. I must save myself and disengage  (after I look up the price of these slippers, LOL).


----------



## annalisabax

This is my first Dior purchase. A small Diorama in the Kaleidiorscopic pattern. I believe it was limited edition. Pretty hard to find. I live in NJ and ordered from a Saks store in Houston.  

I am so excited. Most of my other bags are pretty classic/understated so this is an interesting one for me but so much fun!


----------



## ElenaTS

annalisabax said:


> This is my first Dior purchase. A small Diorama in the Kaleidiorscopic pattern. I believe it was limited edition. Pretty hard to find. I live in NJ and ordered from a Saks store in Houston.
> 
> I am so excited. Most of my other bags are pretty classic/understated so this is an interesting one for me but so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441800
> View attachment 4441801
> View attachment 4441802


BEAUTIFUL!!! I was just eyeing it on the Dior site the other day. So BEAUTIFUL and definitely won't see it coming and going. I love a great stand out bag.


----------



## annalisabax

ElenaTS said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! I was just eyeing it on the Dior site the other day. So BEAUTIFUL and definitely won't see it coming and going. I love a great stand out bag.


Thank you! Can't wait to debut it


----------



## DoggieBags

Each side has a different embroidery pattern. Couldn’t resist this one.


----------



## ElenaTS

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4442928
> View attachment 4442929
> View attachment 4442927
> View attachment 4442926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each side has a different embroidery pattern. Couldn’t resist this one.


That is SO COOL!!


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4442928
> View attachment 4442929
> View attachment 4442927
> View attachment 4442926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each side has a different embroidery pattern. Couldn’t resist this one.


Wow! I didn't expect the embroideries to be different, and yet look like they belong together. Congratulations!


----------



## maclover

Introducing my first Dior purchase: Small lady dior in midnight blue
I need to get two mitzahs for her


----------



## Venessa84

Never thought I needed a WOC until I saw this studded beauty in navy. Also excited they still had the letter V for this discontinued scarf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I love that the charm and chain are removable. Definitely have a little Dior addiction.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I had just gone into downtown to pick up my eye glasses, but of course since I’m there why not go into Dior for a quick look. What’s the harm right?

 Which is the worst when you go in just to ‘look’ and then you end up trying things on and voila!

I must confess that I don’t regret any of these purchases...in love ❤️


----------



## Candacex

Finally purchased the ABC Mitzah in C for My Lady Dior in rose poudre.


----------



## chloebagfreak

annalisabax said:


> This is my first Dior purchase. A small Diorama in the Kaleidiorscopic pattern. I believe it was limited edition. Pretty hard to find. I live in NJ and ordered from a Saks store in Houston.
> 
> I am so excited. Most of my other bags are pretty classic/understated so this is an interesting one for me but so much fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4441800
> View attachment 4441801
> View attachment 4441802


So stunning! This has been one of my favorites to look at 
Enjoy!


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Candacex said:


> View attachment 4445046
> 
> View attachment 4445048
> 
> Finally purchased the ABC Mitzah in C for My Lady Dior in rose poudre.


Is this the mini Lady Dior!? I just ordered one in light pink earlier & am so excited to get it! How are you loving your bag?


----------



## Candacex

Designer_Dreams said:


> Is this the mini Lady Dior!? I just ordered one in light pink earlier & am so excited to get it! How are you loving your bag?



This is the size small, not the mini. The mini is the cutest!!! I ordered the mini but it was too small for me so I got the next size up. She’s a beauty & dresses up any outfit. Enjoy your beauty! The color is the softest, palest pink.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Candacex said:


> This is the size small, not the mini. The mini is the cutest!!! I ordered the mini but it was too small for me so I got the next size up. She’s a beauty & dresses up any outfit. Enjoy your beauty! The color is the softest, palest pink.


The one I ordered looks about that color. I got her on the pre-loved market... Next week I'm picking her up I haven't really played around with the diff sizes before since there aren't any Dior stores near me... So I'm hoping the mini works for me!!


----------



## Anna Carroll

Designer_Dreams said:


> The one I ordered looks about that color. I got her on the pre-loved market... Next week I'm picking her up I haven't really played around with the diff sizes before since there aren't any Dior stores near me... So I'm hoping the mini works for me!!


Hi,
I think I know the one you purchased. I was keeping my eyes on that one too, but since I just got mine last month, I’m still on Ban Island... it’s disappeared when I check this morning and I saw your comment. I think that’s the one. Please share your pictures whenever you receive.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Anna Carroll said:


> Hi,
> I think I know the one you purchased. I was keeping my eyes on that one too, but since I just got mine last month, I’m still on Ban Island... it’s disappeared when I check this morning and I saw your comment. I think that’s the one. Please share your pictures whenever you receive.


I most definitely will Next, I need a pretty Mitzah - I'm loving how you did yours


----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior clogs. My second pair.


----------



## bhopeful

Came home with these beauties (minus the shoes)! Ended up getting the white low top sneakers instead of the slides.


My mom also got a mini lady Dior, mitzah, and slingback pumps so it was a successful day!


----------



## labellavita27

bhopeful said:


> Came home with these beauties (minus the shoes)! Ended up getting the white low top sneakers instead of the slides.
> View attachment 4450757
> 
> My mom also got a mini lady Dior, mitzah, and slingback pumps so it was a successful day!



Do you have photos of the sneakers?


----------



## bhopeful

labellavita27 said:


> Do you have photos of the sneakers?





Here they are on my feet!


----------



## labellavita27

bhopeful said:


> View attachment 4455880
> 
> Here they are on my feet!



Is it comfy? Hard to keep clean?


----------



## bhopeful

labellavita27 said:


> Is it comfy? Hard to keep clean?


Definitely comfy! As far as keeping clean, I have only worn them in situations that I know won't involve dirt (i.e. no walks in the park).  So far they are doing just as well as you would expect for white sneakers.


----------



## LVoe4DB

I'm a bit late to add these to my collection but I love them so much ♡ They remind me of all the clogs I had in my childhood And I got them on sale - lucky lucky me


----------



## mzbaglady1

LVoe4DB said:


> I'm a bit late to add these to my collection but I love them so much ♡ They remind me of all the clogs I had in my childhood And I got them on sale - lucky lucky me


Do you find these clogs the size runs wide?


----------



## LVoe4DB

No, I bought them in my usual size. For me, the leather strap is just long enough to wear them on my heel. If worn like that, they seem to be a tiny bit too long when you look sideways, but still according to size. 




mzbaglady1 said:


> Do you find these clogs the size runs wide?


----------



## Venessa84

Excited to add my first pair of Dior sneakers to my collection


----------



## catsnpurses




----------



## mzbaglady1

Dior passport holder. I have been looking for one for years by Dior.


----------



## gohfelicia

J'adior bracelet. love the cute little detail at the clasp!


----------



## chocobo124

Got these for my wedding


----------



## Purrsey

Very feminine + elegant design.


----------



## Venessa84

My SA mailed this to me a couple of weeks ago and I’m just getting around to posting my new medium Diorama. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think it goes pretty well my Gucci Yankee mules.


----------



## cafecreme15

Purchased a classic medium lady dior in gray and some dangling earrings from a lovely SA in the Marbella shop - will share when I get home and unbox!!


----------



## alisonanna

Dioraddict


----------



## Venessa84

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 4485713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dioraddict


This is such a stunning blue!


----------



## lili_shop

Souvenir from Capri. ❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

My very first (and definitely not last) Dior bag! Thank you for those of you here who have taken the time to answer my questions also bought a pair of earrings but haven’t unboxed those yet!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also picked up these earrings! Excuse my weird looking ears - they got sunburned!


----------



## TraceySH

A few fun colors


----------



## thay

TraceySH said:


> A few fun colors


These are gorgeous! I purchased the green as well color orage mine is actually made in France is yours too? I was so surprised when I read the label with my SA.


----------



## TraceySH

thay said:


> These are gorgeous! I purchased the green as well color orage mine is actually made in France is yours too? I was so surprised when I read the label with my SA.


I don't know I will check!! I am going to order a few more just to get a set of fall/winter colors together as well. I am debating even including a patent, which I have NEVER done before. But the reds are STUNNING. I don't live in any humidity at all, so that's not an issue...OR...the 3 in the next picture....


----------



## cafecreme15

TraceySH said:


> A few fun colors


This green is AMAZING! Is this a color from the current season?


----------



## TraceySH

cafecreme15 said:


> This green is AMAZING! Is this a color from the current season?


Yes! It comes in either 2 or 3 sizes...


----------



## thay

Here are my two latest. LD Med in color Orage and My LD in color smokey grey.


----------



## thay

apologies for multiple post of pics - i haven't posted on forum in a very long time.


----------



## addicted2mala

thay said:


> apologies for multiple post of pics - i haven't posted on forum in a very long time.


Both are delightful but I especially love the first one, green shade Would love some mod pics.  Wear in good health and enjoy


----------



## Bagaholicss

Bought a Preloved Lady dior, the leather was a little bit sticky and looking dull. I went to my local Dior Boutique and asked for a general leather cleaning (spa), the SA who helped me was super friendly and helpful. 2 days later I got the call that my bag is ready, the bag looked as if it was brand new! All the dirt and stickiness is gone, and they wrapped it up with a bow nicely and even stuffed the bag for me, Dior’s customer service is top notch! its a 2011 Patent Lady Dior with blue stitching (cannot really tell from the pic), it really is one of a kind bag, a classic with a twist shall i say ❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## averagejoe

Bagaholicss said:


> Bought a Preloved Lady dior, the leather was a little bit sticky and looking dull. I went to my local Dior Boutique and asked for a general leather cleaning (spa), the SA who helped me was super friendly and helpful. 2 days later I got the call that my bag is ready, the bag looked as if it was brand new! All the dirt and stickiness is gone, and they wrapped it up with a bow nicely and even stuffed the bag for me, Dior’s customer service is top notch! its a 2011 Patent Lady Dior with blue stitching (cannot really tell from the pic), it really is one of a kind bag, a classic with a twist shall i say ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495574
> View attachment 4495575
> View attachment 4495576
> View attachment 4495577


Wow what a nice experience!


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Bagaholicss said:


> Bought a Preloved Lady dior, the leather was a little bit sticky and looking dull. I went to my local Dior Boutique and asked for a general leather cleaning (spa), the SA who helped me was super friendly and helpful. 2 days later I got the call that my bag is ready, the bag looked as if it was brand new! All the dirt and stickiness is gone, and they wrapped it up with a bow nicely and even stuffed the bag for me, Dior’s customer service is top notch! its a 2011 Patent Lady Dior with blue stitching (cannot really tell from the pic), it really is one of a kind bag, a classic with a twist shall i say ❤️❤️❤️❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4495574
> View attachment 4495575
> View attachment 4495576
> View attachment 4495577




What a wonderful service you revieved! How lovely of them! And the bag is beautiful!


----------



## maggiesze1

Here is my new to me and very first Lady Dior in Tricolor!


----------



## TraceySH

This rounds out my lady dior revamp for summer. I sold the mattes with the flaps cuz they drove me insane (flaps were too long so you have to stick your hand in to pull the flap out, then stick your hand back in to grab something, then put that something back in, then take your hand out to put the flap back in). So back to zippers....I think the "too long" flap was only with the mattes though cuz my other ones are shorter and not as annoying..


----------



## Bagaholicss

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a nice experience!





Thenewestgirl said:


> What a wonderful service you revieved! How lovely of them! And the bag is beautiful!



Thank you @averagejoe AJ & @Thenewestgirl , yes i was very pleased by their customer service, very accommodating and helpful. It was truly an experience, as if I was buying a brand new bag at the store hahaha.


----------



## LVoe4DB

TraceySH said:


> This rounds out my lady dior revamp for summer. I sold the mattes with the flaps cuz they drove me insane (flaps were too long so you have to stick your hand in to pull the flap out, then stick your hand back in to grab something, then put that something back in, then take your hand out to put the flap back in). So back to zippers....I think the "too long" flap was only with the mattes though cuz my other ones are shorter and not as annoying..



Wow, congrats ♡ Such a gorgeous Dior Shopping spree ♡☆♡ Love all of them!!!


----------



## Venessa84

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my new to me and very first Lady Dior in Tricolor!


This is such a fun lady!


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> This rounds out my lady dior revamp for summer. I sold the mattes with the flaps cuz they drove me insane (flaps were too long so you have to stick your hand in to pull the flap out, then stick your hand back in to grab something, then put that something back in, then take your hand out to put the flap back in). So back to zippers....I think the "too long" flap was only with the mattes though cuz my other ones are shorter and not as annoying..


WHOA! You got the art series one that I loved the most from the previous Lady Dior Art collection!!! And that metallic!!!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> WHOA! You got the art series one that I loved the most from the previous Lady Dior Art collection!!! And that metallic!!!


Thank you @averagejoe !! I also loved the map one, but wasn't in a place to buy it at that time. And of course as I say I am "done for summer" my SA shows me this one....he had it transferred today and I am debating...


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Thank you @averagejoe !! I also loved the map one, but wasn't in a place to buy it at that time. And of course as I say I am "done for summer" my SA shows me this one....he had it transferred today and I am debating...


Wow! The kaleidoscope pattern is made from feathers!


----------



## Bentley1

Loved my lavender matte minis so much I added the black one. I love that I can wear the minis crossbody comfortably as I find my ABC lady Dior strap a bit short for me so it pulls a bit when crossbody.


----------



## Dimmsumm520

My last dior purchase


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Dimmsumm520 said:


> My last dior purchase
> View attachment 4502792


I am sorry but I need a mod shot of this one!


----------



## Dimmsumm520

Thenewestgirl said:


> I am sorry but I need a mod shot of this one!


I travel back and fourth from HK and Vancouver, the bags currently in vancouver and not with me  sorry cant get you a mod shot   but heres another picture of it


----------



## AngelYuki

Dimmsumm520 said:


> I travel back and fourth from HK and Vancouver, the bags currently in vancouver and not with me  sorry cant get you a mod shot   but heres another picture of it
> View attachment 4502815


Gorgeous!  Is it a raspberry color? You have good taste in handbags


----------



## Dimmsumm520

AngelYuki said:


> Gorgeous!  Is it a raspberry color? You have good taste in handbags


Yeapp its like a raspberry red from the 2016 season


----------



## Miss World

Dimmsumm520 said:


> I travel back and fourth from HK and Vancouver, the bags currently in vancouver and not with me  sorry cant get you a mod shot   but heres another picture of it
> View attachment 4502815


Beautiful bags! Is your YSL College bag Medium or Large?


----------



## Dimmsumm520

Miss World said:


> Beautiful bags! Is your YSL College bag Medium or Large?


Medium


----------



## MahaM

TraceySH said:


> This rounds out my lady dior revamp for summer. I sold the mattes with the flaps cuz they drove me insane (flaps were too long so you have to stick your hand in to pull the flap out, then stick your hand back in to grab something, then put that something back in, then take your hand out to put the flap back in). So back to zippers....I think the "too long" flap was only with the mattes though cuz my other ones are shorter and not as annoying..


Nice collection...
How practical you find the Lady Dior for every day use?


----------



## YBcozYnot

A pre-loved early-version medium Miss Dior...


----------



## Kristy0316

A gift for my mom


----------



## thecorporette

I


Sheikha Latifa said:


> Just a t-shirt


I dig that t-shirt! Do you know whether its still in stores now? I was in UK for vacation and they didn't have it...


----------



## CanuckBagLover




----------



## addicted2mala

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 4512688


Beautiful scarf and cardholder  Is it the 140x140 size?


----------



## CanuckBagLover

addicted2mala said:


> Beautiful scarf and cardholder  Is it the 140x140 size?


Yes - it drapes beautifully!


----------



## Aerdem

Dior Homme denim jacket. Such a gorgeous piece. Glad I could finally track this down as it was sold out by the time it was on my radar.

It has a bit of stretch, and I love the wash. A dark blue that looks a bit more formal in my opinion. Stunning details include:

-“Christian Dior Atelier” embossed motif
-14 buttons with “dior homme” logo x2 each
-black leather Dior logo patch


----------



## AverageHuman

stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms


----------



## averagejoe

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


HOLY!!! What a beauty!


----------



## Chanellover2015

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909



That’s a gorgeous RED!!!


----------



## Aerdem

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


Wow. Such a standout!


----------



## AverageHuman

averagejoe said:


> HOLY!!! What a beauty!


Thanks joe! I'm tempted to get same red or another shade of red in mini /small size. Have two confirmed Paris trips next year, will see if I want another custom lady dior or they have better selections in stock...



Chanellover2015 said:


> That’s a gorgeous RED!!!


Indeed! Red is my favorite color, can't stop giggling whenever I take it out of the box 



Aerdem said:


> Wow. Such a standout!


Thanks! Love your denim jacket! Chic and versatile


----------



## Venessa84

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


This is a true stunner! Wow!! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## AverageHuman

Venessa84 said:


> This is a true stunner! Wow!! Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks for your sweet compliment Vanessa! Wish you have a great week ahead


----------



## lxrac

Hi there. I saw pictures of the Dior addict flap bag and I started salivating because I think it's impeccable and drop dead gorgeous. I've never seen this in real life. Are they big or small in size? Can a guy pull this off? Sometimes I ask myself why I'm so enamored by it and I'm a guy. Maybe its the thicker guitar strap and I play a little guitar. Or is it the boxy masculine shape. What do you guys think? I attached a photo from online.


----------



## AngelYuki

lxrac said:


> Hi there. I saw pictures of the Dior addict flap bag and I started salivating because I think it's impeccable and drop dead gorgeous. I've never seen this in real life. Are they big or small in size? Can a guy pull this off? Sometimes I ask myself why I'm so enamored by it and I'm a guy. Maybe its the thicker guitar strap and I play a little guitar. Or is it the boxy masculine shape. What do you guys think? I attached a photo from online.


Gorgeous bag! I think a guy could pull this off. To me, this bag in the oblique print is very unisex. The color is not too feminine. Also the aged hardware makes the bag quite edgy.


----------



## lxrac

AngelYuki said:


> Gorgeous bag! I think a guy could pull this off. To me, this bag in the oblique print is very unisex. The color is not too feminine. Also the aged hardware makes the bag quite edgy.



Thank you for your support


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Hi there. I saw pictures of the Dior addict flap bag and I started salivating because I think it's impeccable and drop dead gorgeous. I've never seen this in real life. Are they big or small in size? Can a guy pull this off? Sometimes I ask myself why I'm so enamored by it and I'm a guy. Maybe its the thicker guitar strap and I play a little guitar. Or is it the boxy masculine shape. What do you guys think? I attached a photo from online.


Of course a guy can! This is @hightea_xx 's Dior Addict, and he rocks it! It looks awesome with the guitar strap.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> Of course a guy can! This is @hightea_xx 's Dior Addict, and he rocks it! It looks awesome with the guitar strap.



Thanks averagejoe! His black colored bag is also lovely!  I think I am going to purchase the oblique monogram in navy. I am visiting Philadelphia soon and I think the size is perfect for daily traversing in the city. Right guys?


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> Thanks averagejoe! His black colored bag is also lovely!  I think I am going to purchase the oblique monogram in navy. I am visiting Philadelphia soon and I think the size is perfect for daily traversing in the city. Right guys?


I think the size is perfect. I normally travel with just enough contents to fill a very small bag, but most of my own bags are huge. This new smaller bag trend for guys has encouraged me to get smaller bags which are a lot easier to use and less likely to get damaged in crowds.


----------



## lxrac

averagejoe said:


> I think the size is perfect. I normally travel with just enough contents to fill a very small bag, but most of my own bags are huge. This new smaller bag trend for guys has encouraged me to get smaller bags which are a lot easier to use and less likely to get damaged in crowds.



I agree averagejoe. Most of my bags too are messenger/briefcase style. Starting last year, I started collecting smaller, daily bags. I love my LV palm springs mini backpack and my stella mccartney logo beltbag, I attached a photo. If you have any other "tinybag" ideas let me know.


----------



## averagejoe

lxrac said:


> I agree averagejoe. Most of my bags too are messenger/briefcase style. Starting last year, I started collecting smaller, daily bags. I love my LV palm springs mini backpack and my stella mccartney logo beltbag, I attached a photo. If you have any other "tinybag" ideas let me know.


I replied to your post in this thread instead: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dudes-and-their-diors.784718/page-160#post-33287915

Your Stella McCartney bag is nice! I like the strap it comes with. Off-White has some bags like this that work really well on guys, too.


----------



## Purseonic Woman

Old Bag, new tricks . Bought this beautiful Miss Dior Mitzah scarf to protect the handle on my old(er) Lady.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

I got these Dior Reflected sunnies today, which is also the first ever Dior item in my luxury/designer collection Love them


----------



## noegirl

I’ve been on a roll


----------



## jj1973

is this medium size


----------



## Aerdem

Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:

-Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
-Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.

The tailoring is immaculate!


----------



## noegirl

Aerdem said:


> Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:
> 
> -Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
> -Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
> Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.
> 
> The tailoring is immaculate!


Truly a work of art! Congrats on this lifetime piece.


----------



## Aerdem

noegirl said:


> Truly a work of art! Congrats on this lifetime piece.


Thank you so much! I live in blazers, so this is the pinnacle purchase.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Aerdem said:


> Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:
> 
> -Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
> -Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
> Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.
> 
> The tailoring is immaculate!


You always pick out the most beautiful pieces!  The fabric is exquisite and the craftsmanship is outstanding.  I wish you well to wear it.


----------



## Aerdem

Cool Breeze said:


> You always pick out the most beautiful pieces!  The fabric is exquisite and the craftsmanship is outstanding.  I wish you well to wear it.


So kind of you to say  Thank you.. and I will indeed.


----------



## AverageHuman

Aerdem said:


> Added this gorgeous Dior wool suit jacket. So many incredible details:
> 
> -Satin “Christian Dior Atelier” patch
> -Double breasted/flap pocket/peak satin lapel.
> Interesting stitch detail through the breast pocket.
> 
> The tailoring is immaculate!


woah~such an unique yet versatile piece  
Glad to see someone on this forum appreciate the tailoring and craftsmanship of Dior garments.


----------



## Aerdem

kellyng said:


> woah~such an unique yet versatile piece
> Glad to see someone on this forum appreciate the tailoring and craftsmanship of Dior garments.


Well, thank you.. I admire your taste- so that is well-received!


----------



## smileygirl

My latest from the amour collection, t, sweater, sneakers, with two skirts and hat and book tote!


----------



## thecorporette

smileygirl said:


> My latest from the amour collection, t, sweater, sneakers, with two skirts and hat and book tote!
> View attachment 4529945
> View attachment 4529946


I love the encre skirt and the mini book tote!


----------



## DoggieBags




----------



## Aerdem

Wanted to share this beautiful wool visiteur patch sweater. Love that it celebrates and commemorates Kim Jone’s innagural collection for Dior homme with the date of the runway show. 

Such a minimal sweater with a few details for added interest. The organza patch is so delicate. And the stitchwork across the shoulder blade is the tiniest detail with a huge impact.


----------



## fairchild119

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909



Wow, just gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## fairchild119

TraceySH said:


> This rounds out my lady dior revamp for summer. I sold the mattes with the flaps cuz they drove me insane (flaps were too long so you have to stick your hand in to pull the flap out, then stick your hand back in to grab something, then put that something back in, then take your hand out to put the flap back in). So back to zippers....I think the "too long" flap was only with the mattes though cuz my other ones are shorter and not as annoying..



You have a wonderful bag collection. Oh how delightful it will be to look at your bag closet.


----------



## Grdnlol

Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


----------



## Tasha1

Prefall2019
The slip was very sheer. My SA offered me to make a new slip. I got 2 slips, one for winter and another for summer, warm autumn.


----------



## chopchep

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4538739
> View attachment 4538740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


Absolutely beautiful. I love that shade of grey.


----------



## Aerdem

Grdnlol said:


> View attachment 4538739
> View attachment 4538740
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any love for the men’s saddle? Saw that they’d made it in my favourite shade of grey so just stopped resisting - modelling courtesy of my SA


Such a beautiful grey. And the alyx buckle is edgy juxtaposed against a Dior classic.


----------



## noegirl

Couple of new things! I’m really bummed a skirt I want isn’t available in the US and so I’m on a manhunt for it


----------



## Aerdem

noegirl said:


> Couple of new things! I’m really bummed a skirt I want isn’t available in the US and so I’m on a manhunt for it


Both pieces are stand outs! Wishing you well on your search!!


----------



## noegirl

Aerdem said:


> Both pieces are stand outs! Wishing you well on your search!!


Thank you dear!


----------



## Pandavirus

Dior VIII automatic movement


----------



## Sulli

Can I check when does Dior pack the purchases in the lovely painting packaging?

 Is it discontinued packaging or only for Xmas? Was looking to get something for the packaging but all I see is their white boxes and paper bag.


----------



## AngelYuki

Sulli said:


> Can I check when does Dior pack the purchases in the lovely painting packaging?
> 
> Is it discontinued packaging or only for Xmas? Was looking to get something for the packaging but all I see is their white boxes and paper bag.


The Toile de Jouy print packaging was for Christmas last year. We might get new Christmas packaging this year.


----------



## thecorporette

noegirl said:


> Couple of new things! I’m really bummed a skirt I want isn’t available in the US and so I’m on a manhunt for it


The boots are on my wish list! Please share mod shots as I haven't seen anyone wearing them yet... I love the plaid design!


----------



## thecorporette

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


Wow!!! That is stunning!! 

How did you get it custom made?


----------



## dotty8

noegirl said:


> Couple of new things! I’m really bummed a skirt I want isn’t available in the US and so I’m on a manhunt for it







Pandavirus said:


> Dior VIII automatic movement


----------



## AverageHuman

thecorporette said:


> Wow!!! That is stunning!!
> 
> How did you get it custom made?


As long as the Dior boutique you are visiting doesnt have the exotic lady dior you are looking for, you can enquire a custom made one, for sure you have to pay deposit when you place order. I'm not sure if all boutiques offer custom made service, best to contact your sa.
Dior also have private events and you can place order there.


----------



## thecorporette

kellyng said:


> As long as the Dior boutique you are visiting doesnt have the exotic lady dior you are looking for, you can enquire a custom made one, for sure you have to pay deposit when you place order. I'm not sure if all boutiques offer custom made service, best to contact your sa.
> Dior also have private events and you can place order there.


Sorry if this is too private but what was the price range of it?


----------



## CanuckBagLover




----------



## averagejoe

CanuckBagLover said:


> View attachment 4545664


Wow! The Toile de Jouy pairs really well with ultra-matte black hardware, and of course the matching Mitzah. Congratulations!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

averagejoe said:


> Wow! The Toile de Jouy pairs really well with ultra-matte black hardware, and of course the matching Mitzah. Congratulations!


Thank you so much! I'm just in love with the Toile de Jouy pattern!  The Mitzah is actually a very dark blue with black stripes, but I thought it worked.


----------



## AverageHuman

thecorporette said:


> Sorry if this is too private but what was the price range of it?


I'm out of country so can't tell you the exact price I've paid, i remember it was around 30,000euro, mini size around 16,000euro, small size around 21,000euro. The price will be 1,000-2,500euro different based on the hardware, color and other factors. 
Of course, the price will be higher if you buy from different country, depends on your country tax rate and custom policies.


----------



## runner1234

noegirl said:


> Couple of new things! I’m really bummed a skirt I want isn’t available in the US and so I’m on a manhunt for it


Wow love!


----------



## runner1234

smileygirl said:


> My latest from the amour collection, t, sweater, sneakers, with two skirts and hat and book tote!
> View attachment 4529945
> View attachment 4529946


Love it all!!


----------



## runner1234

Purseonic Woman said:


> View attachment 4522123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Bag, new tricks . Bought this beautiful Miss Dior Mitzah scarf to protect the handle on my old(er) Lady.


Love!


----------



## runner1234

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


Wow TDF!!!!


----------



## runner1234

maggiesze1 said:


> Here is my new to me and very first Lady Dior in Tricolor!


Gorgeous and so unique!!


----------



## runner1234

TraceySH said:


> A few fun colors


Love them all!


----------



## runner1234

chocobo124 said:


> View attachment 4484417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these for my wedding


Obsessed


----------



## runner1234

maclover said:


> Introducing my first Dior purchase: Small lady dior in midnight blue
> I need to get two mitzahs for her
> View attachment 4443064
> 
> View attachment 4443066


Love!


----------



## runner1234

MarsHMe said:


> Hubby picked up this gorgeous Dway slippers from Heathrow airport yesterday for me.  Super comfy and they are true to size.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## browneyes830

Dior for my birthday love the matte white ❤️❤️


----------



## CoCoBelle

My latest addition, I always get rid of my Dior bags, but this one I will keep.


----------



## lxrac

CoCoBelle said:


> My latest addition, I always get rid of my Dior bags, but this one I will keep.



What's inside the bag.. share! 
she cute


----------



## CoCoBelle

lxrac said:


> What's inside the bag.. share!
> she cute


Thanks! just received it, I will post what’s inside soon!


----------



## runner1234

CoCoBelle said:


> My latest addition, I always get rid of my Dior bags, but this one I will keep.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

browneyes830 said:


> View attachment 4558741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior for my birthday love the matte white ❤️❤️


Beauty!


----------



## dotty8

browneyes830 said:


> View attachment 4558741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior for my birthday love the matte white ❤️❤️



Beautiful


----------



## thebagqueen

Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.

Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware



And I had to take a Dior family photo of course


----------



## ElenaTS

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697


Your 'family ' is STUNNING!!!!


----------



## fairchild119

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697


Beautiful! Congrats on your find.


----------



## thebagqueen

ElenaTS said:


> Your 'family ' is STUNNING!!!!





fairchild119 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on your find.



Thank you!


----------



## Aerdem

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697


Metallic, patent, cool tones, exotic.. everything I love. Exquisite taste!


----------



## LavenderIce

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697



Congrats on your newest addition!  A perfect fit to your jaw droppingly gorgeous collection!


----------



## thebagqueen

LavenderIce said:


> Congrats on your newest addition!  A perfect fit to your jaw droppingly gorgeous collection!





Aerdem said:


> Metallic, patent, cool tones, exotic.. everything I love. Exquisite taste!



Thank you! I need to branch out a tad. I plan on getting a blush/nude color and a red LD or Diorama once I find one I like. But Dior makes such beautiful blues and metallics. Hard to resist


----------



## averagejoe

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697


What a beautiful collection!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697



Wow! Great collection  Beautiful '50 shades of grey' collection of Diors


----------



## Black_Swarmer

I have had a looooong period where I have not bought any luxury items - but this year my summer vacation was in the US and we had some days in Las Vegas ... what can I say, I needed a new wallet and of course I had to swing by the Dior boutique 

So I got to take this little treasure home with me - Lady Dior Croisière wallet in opal grey pearly lambskin  I'm still using my old Lady Dior Voyager wallet for now, but she has seen better days, and when I am finally ready to trade her in I have her replacement ready! For now the little grey one is parked with the Dior family


----------



## Chloe_c

A new twiily to go with my bag finally! Hard to find one that goes with this busy-looking bag. You can see that the bag is still in unused condition... the protective stickers are still on the charms.


----------



## averagejoe

Black_Swarmer said:


> I have had a looooong period where I have not bought any luxury items - but this year my summer vacation was in the US and we had some days in Las Vegas ... what can I say, I needed a new wallet and of course I had to swing by the Dior boutique
> 
> So I got to take this little treasure home with me - Lady Dior Croisière wallet in opal grey pearly lambskin  I'm still using my old Lady Dior Voyager wallet for now, but she has seen better days, and when I am finally ready to trade her in I have her replacement ready! For now the little grey one is parked with the Dior family


Very nicer wallet! Did you see any new bags that you are interested in while you were at the boutique?


----------



## thebagqueen

averagejoe said:


> What a beautiful collection!



Thank you!



Black_Swarmer said:


> Wow! Great collection  Beautiful '50 shades of grey' collection of Diors



Hahaha yes! I realized once I took this pic that I need to step out of the gray family a bit


----------



## ZAZ

thebagqueen said:


> Just purchased this Lady Dior pre-loved, from Rebag.com and I'm obsessed! First pre-loved purchase and I'm so pleasantly surprised. The condition said gently used, but the pictures didn't show a single flaw, and after I ordered I was terrified it wouldn't look like it did in the pics. But looks even better in person! So glad I went for it.
> 
> Gradient Silver Navy Metallic Microcannage Lady Dior with Silver Hardware
> View attachment 4567696
> 
> 
> And I had to take a Dior family photo of course
> 
> View attachment 4567697


gorgeous collection!


----------



## Black_Swarmer

averagejoe said:


> Very nicer wallet! Did you see any new bags that you are interested in while you were at the boutique?



Oh yes ... *sigh* I love the new saddles but I really can't afford one, so I will have to just dream about one (unless I get an offer I can't resist some day). I actually just sold my 2006 double Baudrier Saddle since I never ever used it, and since saddles are back in business right now I managed to sell it at a fair price - to a young guy actually and it will look great on him 
Also I still crave for a classic Lady Dior 

We - still! - have no Dior boutique in Copenhagen which is both sad and good for my new wallet as I can't get tempted on a regular basis


----------



## averagejoe

Black_Swarmer said:


> Oh yes ... *sigh* I love the new saddles but I really can't afford one, so I will have to just dream about one (unless I get an offer I can't resist some day). I actually just sold my 2006 double Baudrier Saddle since I never ever used it, and since saddles are back in business right now I managed to sell it at a fair price - to a young guy actually and it will look great on him
> Also I still crave for a classic Lady Dior
> 
> We - still! - have no Dior boutique in Copenhagen which is both sad and good for my new wallet as I can't get tempted on a regular basis


I'm sure the Baudrier Saddle looks great on him! It looks quite unisex.

I totally know what you mean about not having a Dior in town. Since one opened in Toronto last month, my bank account took a beating. It's like my pay checks go directly to Dior. I hope it's just because of the novelty of having my favourite brand's flagship for the first time, and that eventually I'll resist temptation better.


----------



## Black_Swarmer

averagejoe said:


> I'm sure the Baudrier Saddle looks great on him! It looks quite unisex.
> 
> I totally know what you mean about not having a Dior in town. Since one opened in Toronto last month, my bank account took a beating. It's like my pay checks go directly to Dior. I hope it's just because of the novelty of having my favourite brand's flagship for the first time, and that eventually I'll resist temptation better.



Ahhh, keep dreaming ... the temptation will continue  Maybe you should just apply for a job there - that way you could perhaps 'overdose' on Diors and just be content with being surrounded with the beauties every day? Worth a shot


----------



## averagejoe

Black_Swarmer said:


> Ahhh, keep dreaming ... the temptation will continue  Maybe you should just apply for a job there - that way you could perhaps 'overdose' on Diors and just be content with being surrounded with the beauties every day? Worth a shot


Trust me, I was tempted to apply, and I deliberated. At the end, I chose not to based on salary and the fact that I rather keep Dior as an obsession rather than a chore. Work manages to turn every passion into a chore on some days.


----------



## Harper Quinn

My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!


----------



## averagejoe

Harper Quinn said:


> My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!


I love it!!!


----------



## Harper Quinn

averagejoe said:


> I love it!!!


Thank you


----------



## Tasha1

Harper Quinn said:


> My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!



Very special colour!!! Enjoy


----------



## ZAZ

Harper Quinn said:


> My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!


beautiful!


----------



## Chloe_c

Harper Quinn said:


> My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!



Such a nice colour! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Chloe_c said:


> Such a nice colour! Wear it in good health!


Thank you


----------



## Harper Quinn

Tasha1 said:


> Very special colour!!! Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## Harper Quinn

ZAZ said:


> beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## susanq

Here she is. I've been thinking about this bag for soooo long and finally got it. I was dead set on getting the LD, but fell in love with this. I also ordered a custom thinner ultra black strap to dress her up!


----------



## Aerdem

susanq said:


> Here she is. I've been thinking about this bag for soooo long and finally got it. I was dead set on getting the LD, but fell in love with this. I also ordered a custom thinner ultra black strap to dress her up!


Love the sleek and edgy black!


----------



## averagejoe

susanq said:


> Here she is. I've been thinking about this bag for soooo long and finally got it. I was dead set on getting the LD, but fell in love with this. I also ordered a custom thinner ultra black strap to dress her up!


I LOVE this bag! Congratulations!!!


----------



## UnicornMermaid

I still can't believe this happened! I love this colour and was thinking about it for so long. My first Dior purchase!


----------



## Tinder

UnicornMermaid said:


> I still can't believe this happened! I love this colour and was thinking about it for so long. My first Dior purchase!


Absolutely beautiful! Is this the lotus in the medium?


----------



## jbags07

Today i received my new to me Dioraddict flap from Fashionphile. It is my first Dior bag, and i love it!

i do however have one issue, and would appreciate any input. Let me know if i should be asking this on another thread also!

the listing description stated that this bag came with the KEY. So i paid for the full set. The little white bag shown above was empty, no key!  I called, and they said they would look for a key, no promises, and i could send it back if they dont find one. I have not heard back from them yet. 

So, would you keep it without the key? And does the missing key diminish the value a lot? They wont give me any money back for the missing key....i really would like to keep the bag, but i paid for a key i did not receive...the bag was priced pretty high....any feedback would be very much appreciated


----------



## jbags07

UnicornMermaid said:


> I still can't believe this happened! I love this colour and was thinking about it for so long. My first Dior purchase!


Love this color! Your bag is beautiful


----------



## jbags07

Harper Quinn said:


> My mustard 30 montaigne Colour might not be for everyone but I truly loved it from the moment I saw it!


Love it, such a unique color!


----------



## Christofle

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584405
> View attachment 4584406
> 
> 
> Today i received my new to me Dioraddict flap from Fashionphile. It is my first Dior bag, and i love it!
> 
> i do however have one issue, and would appreciate any input. Let me know if i should be asking this on another thread also!
> 
> the listing description stated that this bag came with the KEY. So i paid for the full set. The little white bag shown above was empty, no key!  I called, and they said they would look for a key, no promises, and i could send it back if they dont find one. I have not heard back from them yet.
> 
> So, would you keep it without the key? And does the missing key diminish the value a lot? They wont give me any money back for the missing key....i really would like to keep the bag, but i paid for a key i did not receive...the bag was priced pretty high....any feedback would be very much appreciated



It might be worth contacting your nearest Dior boutique to inquire how much it would cost for a replacement key.


----------



## chopchep

jbags07 said:


> View attachment 4584405
> View attachment 4584406
> 
> 
> Today i received my new to me Dioraddict flap from Fashionphile. It is my first Dior bag, and i love it!
> 
> i do however have one issue, and would appreciate any input. Let me know if i should be asking this on another thread also!
> 
> the listing description stated that this bag came with the KEY. So i paid for the full set. The little white bag shown above was empty, no key!  I called, and they said they would look for a key, no promises, and i could send it back if they dont find one. I have not heard back from them yet.
> 
> So, would you keep it without the key? And does the missing key diminish the value a lot? They wont give me any money back for the missing key....i really would like to keep the bag, but i paid for a key i did not receive...the bag was priced pretty high....any feedback would be very much appreciated


If you purchased this bag for anything >2k, you should return it. If it was me, I would return it at that price because I've seen it on Fashionphile for about 1k6 - 1k7. If I got it about 1k7 or less, I would keep it if the bag is in almost new condition even w/o key, I wont use it anyways. I dont know about selling it w/o key cause I buy to keep, there are many picky buyers out there. I kinda like the look of this bag too and it is on my list to get at a right price.


----------



## Harper Quinn

jbags07 said:


> Love it, such a unique color!


Thank you. Sadly it went back due to quality issues- the strap started to peel straight away


----------



## jbags07

Harper Quinn said:


> Thank you. Sadly it went back due to quality issues- the strap started to peel straight away


I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## jbags07

chopchep said:


> If you purchased this bag for anything >2k, you should return it. If it was me, I would return it at that price because I've seen it on Fashionphile for about 1k6 - 1k7. If I got it about 1k7 or less, I would keep it if the bag is in almost new condition even w/o key, I wont use it anyways. I dont know about selling it w/o key cause I buy to keep, there are many picky buyers out there. I kinda like the look of this bag too and it is on my list to get at a right price.


Thank you for all of your insights!

I am very embarrassed to report...however, the gal i spoke with twice also had no clue about this! Since the key bag was empty we assumed it was missing....but someone in the merchandise dept suggested to look inside the cloche........ahem....and there she was!   Thank goodness...

And if you are considering this bag...get it...its to die for...chains are heavier than my 226 chains...but the bag is pretty light.....i just love it, and a Lady is next on my wishlist....


----------



## UnicornMermaid

Tinder said:


> Absolutely beautiful! Is this the lotus in the medium?



Yes that's right! Good eye!


----------



## Sanzy

My very first Dior purchase!!!! Gorgeous green Lady Dior WOC! I’m on vacation in Spain, so I had to get it at the amazing European prices (compared to USD ofc)


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sanzy said:


> My very first Dior purchase!!!! Gorgeous green Lady Dior WOC! I’m on vacation in Spain, so I had to get it at the amazing European prices (compared to USD ofc)


It is stunning!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Sanzy said:


> My very first Dior purchase!!!! Gorgeous green Lady Dior WOC! I’m on vacation in Spain, so I had to get it at the amazing European prices (compared to USD ofc)


The colour is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## BagaholicVenitian

My gorgeous lady dior vintage large year 1997


----------



## BagaholicVenitian

Bought this preloved Dior tote that was purchased in 2011 as stated on the authenticity card. No idea of the name of the tote but it's very unique.


----------



## averagejoe

BagaholicVenitian said:


> Bought this preloved Dior tote that was purchased in 2011 as stated on the authenticity card. No idea of the name of the tote but it's very unique.


This is the Dior Delices tote. I love it!


----------



## BagaholicVenitian

averagejoe said:


> This is the Dior Delices tote. I love it!


Thanks so much for the info really glad to know.


----------



## solitudelove

kellyng said:


> stopped posting my designer purchases to TPF for years but this beauty is an exception! The red is simply stunning in real life!
> Custom made crocodile medium Lady Dior in cherry red with crystal charms
> 
> View attachment 4517909


WOW!!!! Totally in love with your bag!!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Sanzy said:


> My very first Dior purchase!!!! Gorgeous green Lady Dior WOC! I’m on vacation in Spain, so I had to get it at the amazing European prices (compared to USD ofc)


Congrats! I also purchased my medium Lady Dior in Spain - the savings ended up being something like $1600! Truly insane.


----------



## DoggieBags

Did I need another Lady Dior? Nope! But I could not resist this medium Lady Dior They used this pattern for the large book totes and compact wallets too. I picked up one of the compact wallets with the monkeys too. The book totes were so drool worthy as well but I had to just remove myself from the store to avoid any more damage to my credit card after these 2 purchases


----------



## averagejoe

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4595743
> View attachment 4595742
> View attachment 4595741
> View attachment 4595740
> View attachment 4595739
> View attachment 4595738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I need another Lady Dior? Nope! But I could not resist this medium Lady Dior They used this pattern for the large book totes and compact wallets too. I picked up one of the compact wallets with the monkeys too. The book totes were so drool worthy as well but I had to just remove myself from the store to avoid any more damage to my credit card after these 2 purchases


WOW! Congratulations! What beautiful new purchases!


----------



## solitudelove

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4595743
> View attachment 4595742
> View attachment 4595741
> View attachment 4595740
> View attachment 4595739
> View attachment 4595738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I need another Lady Dior? Nope! But I could not resist this medium Lady Dior They used this pattern for the large book totes and compact wallets too. I picked up one of the compact wallets with the monkeys too. The book totes were so drool worthy as well but I had to just remove myself from the store to avoid any more damage to my credit card after these 2 purchases



Wow! Your bag is truly stunning!!!


----------



## Laurie C

averagejoe said:


> I'm sure the Baudrier Saddle looks great on him! It looks quite unisex.
> 
> I totally know what you mean about not having a Dior in town. Since one opened in Toronto last month, my bank account took a beating. It's like my pay checks go directly to Dior. I hope it's just because of the novelty of having my favourite brand's flagship for the first time, and that eventually I'll resist temptation better.


I heard a “rumor” that Dior plans on opening about 25 more stores just in the us alone! This year


----------



## PinkTulip

I went to Bicester Village last week and I picked these earrings up. I have no idea what season the eye earrings are from but I love the extreme asymmetry of them. The tribales I thought were fun because of the lucky charms on them.


----------



## vanity1028

Walk n’ dior sneakers


----------



## ZAZ

My very first dior book tote animal embroidered in green colour


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

My Black Friday deal. £410 in Bicester Village UK. How would you style these?


----------



## averagejoe

Lipstickandgloss said:


> My Black Friday deal. £410 in Bicester Village UK. How would you style these?


I would pair these with any bag that has aged gold hardware.


----------



## blackrosesred

Finally purchased my first Dior - an abc lady Dior! Pics coming soon - who else loves the Christmas wrapping??


----------



## averagejoe

blackrosesred said:


> Finally purchased my first Dior - an abc lady Dior! Pics coming soon - who else loves the Christmas wrapping??


Totally in love with the Christmas packaging!


----------



## Chanellover2015

blackrosesred said:


> Finally purchased my first Dior - an abc lady Dior! Pics coming soon - who else loves the Christmas wrapping??



me!! Love love their holiday wrapping


----------



## Lipstickandgloss

averagejoe said:


> I would pair these with any bag that has aged gold hardware.


Love that idea! Thank you


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

So in love with the intricate design


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Also adding a pic of the front


----------



## noegirl

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Also adding a pic of the front


OMG this is stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## tutu2008

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Also adding a pic of the front


Beautiful and classy, congratulations!!


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Thank you


----------



## topglamchic

susanq said:


> Here she is. I've been thinking about this bag for soooo long and finally got it. I was dead set on getting the LD, but fell in love with this. I also ordered a custom thinner ultra black strap to dress her up!


This is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## tutu2008

please don’t mind the duplicate photo of my diorama on the *exotic* thread.. but I’d like your input on the 30 Montaigne wallet I also picked up... I decided upon it since the color was the most complimentary to the bag itself... but to be honest, I’m not really feeling the whole crinkled effect... it already looks used and a bit worn when it’s still brand new ... I’m sure this was the look intended, but what will it look like in a year’s time?! Any input is appreciated!!


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 4613702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please don’t mind the duplicate photo of my diorama on the *exotic* thread.. but I’d like your input on the 30 Montaigne wallet I also picked up... I decided upon it since the color was the most complimentary to the bag itself... but to be honest, I’m not really feeling the whole crinkled effect... it already looks used and a bit worn when it’s still brand new ... I’m sure this was the look intended, but what will it look like in a year’s time?! Any input is appreciated!!
> View attachment 4613704


The crinkled lambskin may end up hiding scratches and creases better because of the texture. I like that look. I mean, I love aged leather accessories, like the Dior Gaucho line from years ago. 

If you do want something that will look new for years to come, then maybe exchange it for the grained calfskin version if you can find it. Otherwise, I think this one is really pretty and goes with your lizard Diorama.


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> The crinkled lambskin may end up hiding scratches and creases better because of the texture. I like that look. I mean, I love aged leather accessories, like the Dior Gaucho line from years ago.
> 
> If you do want something that will look new for years to come, then maybe exchange it for the grained calfskin version if you can find it. Otherwise, I think this one is really pretty and goes with your lizard Diorama.


Thank you! I’m back at the boutique on Monday and will see if they have a grained version. If not, I do like this one very much.. just not sure how it’ll wear with time.


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> Thank you! I’m back at the boutique on Monday and will see if they have a grained version. If not, I do like this one very much.. just not sure how it’ll wear with time.


I think it will wear beautifully. It is not as supple as quilted lambskin (it has a glossy finish on it) so it won't scratch as easily.


----------



## Sparkletastic

One of my bday prezzies from Mr. C. 

Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannage calfskin.


----------



## Minibaglover1998

my 21st birthday gift!!

Haven’t decided on a strap yet tho...


----------



## averagejoe

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my bday prezzies from Mr. C.
> 
> Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannage calfskin.
> View attachment 4615268


Happy Birthday, and congratulations! Your WOC looks so elegant.


----------



## averagejoe

Minibaglover1998 said:


> my 21st birthday gift!!
> 
> Haven’t decided on a strap yet tho...


Happy Birthday! 

Did you want a strap that was very complimentary to the bag, or did you want to add colour to the bag using a strap? I personally like the matching black strap with this bag.


----------



## LavenderIce

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my bday prezzies from Mr. C.
> 
> Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannage calfskin.
> View attachment 4615268



Happy Birthday!  I remember when you got your ultra black Diormama WOC last year.  Your pics was one of the reasons I became obsessed with it.  I've had the Lady Dior WOC on my list for months and haven't found the right one.



Minibaglover1998 said:


> my 21st birthday gift!!
> 
> Haven’t decided on a strap yet tho...



Happy 21st birthday!  That's a great gift!


----------



## Minibaglover1998

averagejoe said:


> Happy Birthday!
> 
> Did you want a strap that was very complimentary to the bag, or did you want to add colour to the bag using a strap? I personally like the matching black strap with this bag.


Thank u!! And I was hoping to add a pop of colour but there’s just too much to choose from. Normally I would go for the black but since it’s my birthday I want to go for a wilder option.


----------



## Zucnarf

vanity1028 said:


> Walk n’ dior sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4602640



love them!
Do you find them tts or half size down maybe?


----------



## Minibaglover1998

LavenderIce said:


> Happy 21st birthday!  That's a great gift!


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## thecorporette

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> So in love with the intricate design


Holy smokes this is so cute


----------



## solitudelove

Minibaglover1998 said:


> my 21st birthday gift!!
> 
> Haven’t decided on a strap yet tho...


Happy birthday!!!! What a lovely birthday gift!


----------



## solitudelove

Sparkletastic said:


> One of my bday prezzies from Mr. C.
> 
> Lady Dior WOC in champagne microcannage calfskin.
> View attachment 4615268


Gorgeous present! Love the photo with the holiday box and flowers!


----------



## AJK

Absolutely in love with my new Dior purchase and the packaging is just divine!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

AJK said:


> Absolutely in love with my new Dior purchase and the packaging is just divine!!
> 
> View attachment 4616838
> View attachment 4616839
> View attachment 4616840



what’s in the boxes?


----------



## Chanellover2015

Minibaglover1998 said:


> my 21st birthday gift!!
> 
> Haven’t decided on a strap yet tho...



gorgeous!! Enjoy in good health


----------



## AJK

Chanellover2015 said:


> what’s in the boxes?



The badges for personalizing my ABCDior bag ^_^


----------



## SPBiaes

It’s so pretty I’m over the moon !


----------



## Pinkie*

AJK said:


> Absolutely in love with my new Dior purchase and the packaging is just divine!!
> 
> View attachment 4616838
> View attachment 4616839
> View attachment 4616840


love it


----------



## apple255

So happy to get this baby! Had been on my wish list for a year! So glad I waited


----------



## melly991

Proud to present this beauty i picked up yesterday.  I had the hardest time deciding between the blue and green camouflage print and finally went with the blue.


----------



## melly991

Sorry for double posting the pics. If anyone is interested, i also considered these prints in the Saddle and they were stunning.  These prints didn't really grab me online or even from far away but the detail up close is stunning.  Attaching pics of the saddle bags as well


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags




----------



## cali_to_ny

melly991 said:


> Proud to present this beauty i picked up yesterday.  I had the hardest time deciding between the blue and green camouflage print and finally went with the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619713
> View attachment 4619714
> View attachment 4619714
> View attachment 4619714


CONGRATS!!!  I made the same decision (my 2nd book tote after the black/cream toile) - both are lovely but the blue is so special!  I haven't used mine yet and would love to see pics of yours in action!


----------



## melly991

Thank you!!! lI'm so excited to use it but I immediately got sick and haven't left my house unfortunately but as soon as I do I will take some action shots to share. I didn't expect to fall in love with this bag  as much as i did. I also didn't expect to love the saddle bag as much as I did once i saw it in person and tried it on.  I'm on ban for at least a couple months after this purchase but I think a saddle bag might be next!


----------



## averagejoe

melly991 said:


> Proud to present this beauty i picked up yesterday.  I had the hardest time deciding between the blue and green camouflage print and finally went with the blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619713
> View attachment 4619714
> View attachment 4619714
> View attachment 4619714


Congratulations! The textures on these camouflage designs are amazing!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok I took a little break from Dior. But I am back to post these wicked little creatures.


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Ok I took a little break from Dior. But I am back to post these wicked little creatures.


Congratulations on getting the new art series!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on getting the new art series!


Thank you @averagejoe. These have this liquid gel inside - I can't post a video here - but they are beyond cool.


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Anyone else think that bags make the *best souvenirs*?! ❤️

Introducing my first ever Dior - the *Lady Dior in Medium from Amsterdam!* I couldn’t decide between black with silver hardware, black with gold hw or grey with gold hw, but when I randomly asked her for this blush color - I was sold! Absolutely in love!

Also, that holiday packaging is absolutely stunnnningggg!


----------



## xlana

I recently purchased a belt! It's the nylon belt. I love it so much and I already see it working with so many pieces in my wardrobe. Also, I just can't get over how gorgeous the holiday packaging is - it was the cherry on top!


----------



## UneLiaison

So happy with my mini lady dior in pearly pink. After falling for a fake on Ebay and going through the hassle of returning it, I have decided to go to the actual boutique instead and never buy on the Internet again. Lesson learned.


----------



## LavenderIce

UneLiaison said:


> So happy with my mini lady dior in pearly pink. After falling for a fake on Ebay and going through the hassle of returning it, I have decided to go to the actual boutique instead and never buy on the Internet again. Lesson learned.


She's a beauty!  Sorry you had that trouble.  I prefer the boutique experience over buying online.  The personal attention and interaction can't be beat.  Makes the purchase even more special.


----------



## HandbagMqn

This  I adore the vibe of this bag - the shape is so classic and timeless but the shiny wrinkled leather gives it the modern edgy twist I was looking for.


----------



## UneLiaison

LavenderIce said:


> She's a beauty!  Sorry you had that trouble.  I prefer the boutique experience over buying online.  The personal attention and interaction can't be beat.  Makes the purchase even more special.


Totally! I also love the Christmas packaging. So in the end everything went well. Also.. merry Christmas.


----------



## Tarat

HandbagMqn said:


> This  I adore the vibe of this bag - the shape is so classic and timeless but the shiny wrinkled leather gives it the modern edgy twist I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 4622331


I really love this too! Nice a pretty change.


----------



## A'mum

Gone a little Dior obsessed lately. These are the three pieces I added to round off 2019....


----------



## cali_to_ny

A'mum said:


> View attachment 4623521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gone a little Dior obsessed lately. These are the three pieces I added to round off 2019....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4623520


I have these mid-tops in black but I LOVE LOVE LOVE this nude color!!!   Where did you find them?


----------



## Bentley1

Got this black hoodie from the Homme collection for Christmas from my husband. The men’s collection has some super cute sweatshirts & t shirts, the back has Christian Dior spelled out across the top in white, but not too flashy as it’s covered mostly by the hood hah!! 
I’m really excited to wear it as I seriously live in hoodies and athleisure type clothes these days with my very active 3 year old son lol


----------



## A'mum

cali_to_ny said:


> I have these mid-tops in black but I LOVE LOVE LOVE this nude color!!!   Where did you find them?


It is just the perfect nude for me!! Was walking past the Dior boutique on Christmas Eve and saw it in display. The SA mentioned that it just came in that morning. I am living in Asia BTW.


----------



## sheyhere

Hello everyone!
I just got this beautiful mini lady dior in pink. I was torn at first between the pink or the grey. Now I’m debating if I should exchange my pink for the grey as I’m scared if I have to baby the bag and scared of possible colour transfers :/

Anyone with the same experience? xx


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

They’re both beautiful and you can’t go wrong with either one. I was in the same dilemma as well when i purchased mine. But i picked grey in the end as I like the grey more and I feel like it goes more with my wardrobe. 





sheyhere said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just got this beautiful mini lady dior in pink. I was torn at first between the pink or the grey. Now I’m debating if I should exchange my pink for the grey as I’m scared if I have to baby the bag and scared of possible colour transfers :/
> 
> Anyone with the same experience? xx


----------



## sheyhere

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> They’re both beautiful and you can’t go wrong with either one. I was in the same dilemma as well when i purchased mine. But i picked grey in the end as I like the grey more and I feel like it goes more with my wardrobe.



Hello, thanks for your kind reply. Your bag is gorgeous! Do you have any tips for care and maintenance? This is my first Dior bag, so I’m just more paranoid about it haha!


----------



## cali_to_ny

A'mum said:


> It is just the perfect nude for me!! Was walking past the Dior boutique on Christmas Eve and saw it in display. The SA mentioned that it just came in that morning. I am living in Asia BTW.


Wow so lucky!!  Hopefully they will make it to the US soon!  Enjoy them!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

The lambskin is pretty durable. I just avoid wearing it with darker color clothes to avoid color transfer.

When not using it, i always store it with stuffing on my shelves.





sheyhere said:


> Hello, thanks for your kind reply. Your bag is gorgeous! Do you have any tips for care and maintenance? This is my first Dior bag, so I’m just more paranoid about it haha!


----------



## iqaganda

New to me Lady Dior! I don’t think this is vintage yet as the card says it was purchased back in 2012... I love how it is in perfect condition!!


----------



## tolliv

Prettyinpnknwht said:


> I missed out on the saddle bags the first time around, so I was not about to let it happen again!  This one is in the blush color but my phone camera doesn't quite capture it--it's pinker and lighter in real life but is still a gorgeous neutral.  Apparently this color has sold really well because there were just a few left in the company, so I'm ecstatic I was able to get my hands on one!!


your bag is stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

sheyhere said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just got this beautiful mini lady dior in pink. I was torn at first between the pink or the grey. Now I’m debating if I should exchange my pink for the grey as I’m scared if I have to baby the bag and scared of possible colour transfers :/
> 
> Anyone with the same experience? xx


I love the Grey...so gorgeous and a neutral That’s versatile and seasonless.


----------



## mrssptr

Just got houndstooth book tote in regular size!! Now the question is to personalize or not to personalize


----------



## thebagqueen

UneLiaison said:


> So happy with my mini lady dior in pearly pink. After falling for a fake on Ebay and going through the hassle of returning it, I have decided to go to the actual boutique instead and never buy on the Internet again. Lesson learned.



I'm sorry about the situation on ebay! But good that you were able to return and get this beauty. It's lovely! Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

mrssptr said:


> Just got houndstooth book tote in regular size!! Now the question is to personalize or not to personalize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629969


Personalize!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

mrssptr said:


> Just got houndstooth book tote in regular size!! Now the question is to personalize or not to personalize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4629969





averagejoe said:


> Personalize!!!



I vote to personalize as well.


----------



## Bereal

luvednotspoiled said:


> Anyone else think that bags make the *best souvenirs*?! ❤️
> 
> Introducing my first ever Dior - the *Lady Dior in Medium from Amsterdam!* I couldn’t decide between black with silver hardware, black with gold hw or grey with gold hw, but when I randomly asked her for this blush color - I was sold! Absolutely in love!
> 
> Also, that holiday packaging is absolutely stunnnningggg!


Beautiful bag..I’m very confused right now ...flying through CDG and trying to decide between the medium and the ABC Dior. I would love any advice from your experience. Thanks


----------



## TraceySH

Here’s the small book tote. The size is great!


----------



## rikkuex

Was lucky enough to score this on Christmas Eve before the price increase whilst *casually* browsing at the Hong Kong Airport boutique, having only very recently become interested in the oblique and never really considered this bag seriously before or seen it IRL.

The SA said that
i) It had been out of stock for ages
ii) Price was about to increase after the new year (true enough, it went up by SGD $400)

Icing on the top was the gorgeous Christmas packaging 






Now... is it just me or *does anyone else notice that the flap does not sit straight? It's crooked, with the left side sitting lower than the right. *Brought it in to my local boutique and the SA said that's how the canvas is and it will soften over time --- can any fellow 30 Montaigne owners speak to this? I was *devastated *when I got home and opened the bag (was rushing for my flight at the airport and didn't check the bag at all).


----------



## averagejoe

rikkuex said:


> Was lucky enough to score this on Christmas Eve before the price increase whilst *casually* browsing at the Hong Kong Airport boutique, having only very recently become interested in the oblique and never really considered this bag seriously before or seen it IRL.
> 
> The SA said that
> i) It had been out of stock for ages
> ii) Price was about to increase after the new year (true enough, it went up by SGD $400)
> 
> Icing on the top was the gorgeous Christmas packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... is it just me or *does anyone else notice that the flap does not sit straight? It's crooked, with the left side sitting lower than the right. *Brought it in to my local boutique and the SA said that's how the canvas is and it will soften over time --- can any fellow 30 Montaigne owners speak to this? I was *devastated *when I got home and opened the bag (was rushing for my flight at the airport and didn't check the bag at all).


Congratulations! And no, I do not notice the flap being crooked at all. The Oblique pattern is making it not obvious at all. I think that you should be happy with your bag. When you use the strap, doesn't the flap pull upwards a bit and straighten out?


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

My gorgeous new Lady D


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Bereal said:


> Beautiful bag..I’m very confused right now ...flying through CDG and trying to decide between the medium and the ABC Dior. I would love any advice from your experience. Thanks



I may have seen this too late, but I actually walked into the boutique set on the ABCDior, but walked out with the medium. I preferred the longer strap and the dimensions of the medium. I like carrying a small wallet over a card case, and with the ABCDior it was a tight squeeze. Additionally, the medium has the most adorable details, like the zipper pull! It’s gorgeous. It is also the “classic” size, and I feared that I may get tired of the personalized strap in the future. HTH! 

What did you end up with?! Either way, I’m sure it’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

rikkuex said:


> Was lucky enough to score this on Christmas Eve before the price increase whilst *casually* browsing at the Hong Kong Airport boutique, having only very recently become interested in the oblique and never really considered this bag seriously before or seen it IRL.
> 
> The SA said that
> i) It had been out of stock for ages
> ii) Price was about to increase after the new year (true enough, it went up by SGD $400)
> 
> Icing on the top was the gorgeous Christmas packaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now... is it just me or *does anyone else notice that the flap does not sit straight? It's crooked, with the left side sitting lower than the right. *Brought it in to my local boutique and the SA said that's how the canvas is and it will soften over time --- can any fellow 30 Montaigne owners speak to this? I was *devastated *when I got home and opened the bag (was rushing for my flight at the airport and didn't check the bag at all).


Congrats!!! on your new bag. I was lucky enough to get one for Christmas as well. I was looking at them the other day and thought the price increased. Oh thank god I went ahead and ordered mine. The SA didn't tell me they we due for a price increase. 
I love it I don't think the flap looks off. But I will say mine is a little stiff as well. They will soften over time. ENJOY!!


----------



## girlhasbags

HandbagMqn said:


> This  I adore the vibe of this bag - the shape is so classic and timeless but the shiny wrinkled leather gives it the modern edgy twist I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 4622331


Very pretty


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> Congrats!!! on your new bag. I was lucky enough to get one for Christmas as well. I was looking at them the other day and thought the price increased. Oh thank god I went ahead and ordered mine. The SA didn't tell me they it was due for a price increase.
> I love it I don't think the flap looks off. But I will say mine is a little stiff as well. They will soften over time. ENJOY!!


Thank you! Do you know how to use a scarf in place of the strap on this bag?


----------



## SherwoodMom

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4595743
> View attachment 4595742
> View attachment 4595741
> View attachment 4595740
> View attachment 4595739
> View attachment 4595738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I need another Lady Dior? Nope! But I could not resist this medium Lady Dior They used this pattern for the large book totes and compact wallets too. I picked up one of the compact wallets with the monkeys too. The book totes were so drool worthy as well but I had to just remove myself from the store to avoid any more damage to my credit card after these 2 purchases




Congrats on such a lovely purchase!  May you wear them in good health


----------



## DoggieBags

SherwoodMom said:


> Congrats on such a lovely purchase!  May you wear them in good health


Thank you!


----------



## rikkuex

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! And no, I do not notice the flap being crooked at all. The Oblique pattern is making it not obvious at all. I think that you should be happy with your bag. When you use the strap, doesn't the flap pull upwards a bit and straighten out?


I haven't used the bag 'properly' yet (waiting for the Lunar New Year!) but when I played around with the bag, it stayed the same (crooked).

The SA showed me another new oblique piece in store and it was the same though which was enough to reassure me that all was fine. And yes, the oblique makes it less obvious! Hoping it will soften with time. Thank you, averagejoe!



girlhasbags said:


> Congrats!!! on your new bag. I was lucky enough to get one for Christmas as well. I was looking at them the other day and thought the price increased. Oh thank god I went ahead and ordered mine. The SA didn't tell me they we due for a price increase.
> I love it I don't think the flap looks off. But I will say mine is a little stiff as well. They will soften over time. ENJOY!!



Congrats as well!!! Bag twins  the price increase makes me sad, though! The oblique is gorgeous. Saw the new small book tote and really want one but I should get another print and also spread out my purchases..


----------



## UnicornMermaid

sheyhere said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just got this beautiful mini lady dior in pink. I was torn at first between the pink or the grey. Now I’m debating if I should exchange my pink for the grey as I’m scared if I have to baby the bag and scared of possible colour transfers :/
> 
> Anyone with the same experience? xx


I also got the pink version because I prefer the pink, so far so good! They're so durable and most stains can be wiped off easily. I suppose jeans would be the biggest issue for colour transfers, and the pink is quite light. But otherwise, just go with the one you prefer!


----------



## girlhasbags

rikkuex said:


> I haven't used the bag 'properly' yet (waiting for the Lunar New Year!) but when I played around with the bag, it stayed the same (crooked).
> 
> The SA showed me another new oblique piece in store and it was the same though which was enough to reassure me that all was fine. And yes, the oblique makes it less obvious! Hoping it will soften with time. Thank you, averagejoe!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats as well!!! Bag twins  the price increase makes me sad, though! The oblique is gorgeous. Saw the new small book tote and really want one but I should get another print and also spread out my purchases..


Of course now I am thinking OMG I should have looked at the wine one...lol


----------



## BB8

A pretty little cutie I got after Christmas and was super thrilled that it still came with this gorgeous packaging.  I love how it shimmers in the light.


----------



## thebagqueen

Received this today and so happy! Love the holiday packaging so much!




Medium Diorama in Black Lambskin with GHE


----------



## Pinkie*

UnicornMermaid said:


> I also got the pink version because I prefer the pink, so far so good! They're so durable and most stains can be wiped off easily. I suppose jeans would be the biggest issue for colour transfers, and the pink is quite light. But otherwise, just go with the one you prefer!


in love


----------



## Newbie2016

BB8 said:


> A pretty little cutie I got after Christmas and was super thrilled that it still came with this gorgeous packaging.  I love how it shimmers in the light.
> 
> View attachment 4633018
> View attachment 4633019
> View attachment 4633020


cute!  I am starting to wonder if this  is their new packaging and will continue on for a while...

In my experience brands rarely change bags and boxes just for the holidays...and most tend to go back to regular packaging pretty quickly in January...or maybe I am secretly hoping this stays on!


----------



## BB8

Newbie2016 said:


> cute!  I am starting to wonder if this  is their new packaging and will continue on for a while...
> 
> In my experience brands rarely change bags and boxes just for the holidays...and most tend to go back to regular packaging pretty quickly in January...or maybe I am secretly hoping this stays on!


I sure hope you're right!  I'm hoping to get another Dior item in a couple of months, and it would just be icing on the cake if it came with this gorgeous packaging


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Just got this today. I was debating between this one and the ysl one, but i think the dior leather feels much nicer and I like the diorama pattern more.


----------



## LavenderIce

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Just got this today. I was debating between this one and the ysl one, but i think the dior leather feels much nicer and I like the diorama pattern more.



Love this!  I was just thinking I wanted another Diorama piece and this appeals to me much more than ones by other brands. Congrats!  Your Diorama family has such good stuff!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Thank you.

Once my diorama bag is repair, i can have this wallet to match the bag.  



LavenderIce said:


> Love this!  I was just thinking I wanted another Diorama piece and this appeals to me much more than ones by other brands. Congrats!  Your Diorama family has such good stuff!


----------



## topglamchic

LavenderIce said:


> I vote to personalize as well.


I vote personalize!


----------



## MochiWaffle

sheyhere said:


> Hello everyone!
> I just got this beautiful mini lady dior in pink. I was torn at first between the pink or the grey. Now I’m debating if I should exchange my pink for the grey as I’m scared if I have to baby the bag and scared of possible colour transfers :/
> 
> Anyone with the same experience? xx



I had the same dilemma, but in the opposite way! I first purchased the grey cus they didn't have the pink one at the time, but after i look at it again at home i feel that pink is more my colour, so i went back to exchange for the pink!

So did you end up exchanging yours for grey?


----------



## Bereal

luvednotspoiled said:


> I may have seen this too late, but I actually walked into the boutique set on the ABCDior, but walked out with the medium. I preferred the longer strap and the dimensions of the medium. I like carrying a small wallet over a card case, and with the ABCDior it was a tight squeeze. Additionally, the medium has the most adorable details, like the zipper pull! It’s gorgeous. It is also the “classic” size, and I feared that I may get tired of the personalized strap in the future. HTH!
> 
> What did you end up with?! Either way, I’m sure it’s gorgeous!!!


I haven’t gone yet ....Friday yeah!


----------



## Bagologist

Forgot to post!  Purchased in September 2019. As usual, Dior packaging is gorgeous!


----------



## sheilaru

TraceySH said:


> Here’s the small book tote. The size is great!


So Pretty.  I'm going back and forth between the small and large tote.  I have the LV OnTheGo tote (which I heard was similar in size to the larger size) and I have only used it once as I feel like it's so big and I don't carry that much.  

What fits?  Do you need to use an organizer to keep it's shape?


----------



## Bentley1

This size is perfect for me! I tried this bag in the original size and it was just way too big for me and my lifestyle. The small is just right, absolutely adore this bag and am tempted to get another with some pink in the pattern lol

I Also tracked down the Diormania cushion foundations!


----------



## averagejoe

Bentley1 said:


> This size is perfect for me! I tried this bag in the original size and it was just way too big for me and my lifestyle. The small is just right, absolutely adore this bag and am tempted to get another with some pink in the pattern lol
> 
> I Also tracked down the Diormania cushion foundations!


I love the staging of your photos!


----------



## Bentley1

averagejoe said:


> I love the staging of your photos!


Thank you so much! Their holiday packaging was so beautiful this year I felt I had to get a group picture lol


----------



## oranGetRee

New earrings and Dior red packets for the coming lunar new year ❤️


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Ohhh, the red packet

Did they just give it to you or did you had to ask for it? 



oranGetRee said:


> New earrings and Dior red packets for the coming lunar new year ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643386
> View attachment 4643387


----------



## BB8

oranGetRee said:


> New earrings and Dior red packets for the coming lunar new year ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643386
> View attachment 4643387


Nice!  They're still giving the holiday packaging?  Was this in-store or online?


----------



## sheilaru

BB8 said:


> Nice!  They're still giving the holiday packaging?  Was this in-store or online?


I received this same packaging last weekend in store.


----------



## oranGetRee

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Ohhh, the red packet
> 
> Did they just give it to you or did you had to ask for it?



My SA told me about the red packets and asked me to drop by the boutique to get it
I wanted to see the embroidered saddle and buy a wallet so I went yesterday. Didn’t like the wallet so got the earrings instead


----------



## oranGetRee

BB8 said:


> Nice!  They're still giving the holiday packaging?  Was this in-store or online?


In store


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

That’s so sweet of your SA. 



oranGetRee said:


> My SA told me about the red packets and asked me to drop by the boutique to get it
> I wanted to see the embroidered saddle and buy a wallet so I went yesterday. Didn’t like the wallet so got the earrings instead


----------



## Bereal

I got my First Lady Dior .. so happy! For anyone interested I bought it at CDG Paris and it was $1000usd cheaper. I met this lovely SA last year when I was traveling and she had given me her number. She shortlisted a few that I wanted and I finally went with the navy blue classic. I haven’t had the chance to wear it yet. I just have one pic not very nice.  I’ll take some better pics and post later .. still very jet lagged


----------



## Bereal

I love my new bag ..
Excuse the mess .. haven’t finished unpacking yet


----------



## oranGetRee

mod pic!


----------



## Greentea

Bereal said:


> I love my new bag ..
> Excuse the mess .. haven’t finished unpacking yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644385
> View attachment 4644386


So classic and beautiful


----------



## Rhl2987

My new shoes! First Dior purchase, I believe.


----------



## thkred

Rhl2987 said:


> My new shoes! First Dior purchase, I believe.


How do they feel on?  I spotted these in Nordstrom's but haven't had a chance to try on.  Was worried the large buckle might rub.  They are gorgeous!  TIA!


----------



## dwang018

mini LD in opal grey...first and the latest Dior. ps. not real sunglasses lol


----------



## deppstar

Lady dior medium houndstooth! 
a black Lady dior is still on my wishlist!


----------



## DoggieBags

deppstar said:


> Lady dior medium houndstooth!
> a black Lady dior is still on my wishlist!


Congrats! Love the houndstooth and have been debating whether or not to get in the 30 Montaigne.


----------



## Venessa84

deppstar said:


> Lady dior medium houndstooth!
> a black Lady dior is still on my wishlist!



What a cool bag! I love it and I’m big fan of houndstooth.


----------



## PinkTulip

deppstar said:


> Lady dior medium houndstooth!
> a black Lady dior is still on my wishlist!


Stunning bag, but I'm super drawn to the strap. Great additions to your bag collection!


----------



## michi_chi

It's been a while since I last bought anything, I'm trying not to buy too many clothes, bags and shoes, but I'm still drawn to some of my favourite collections! A little gift to myself that arrived today!

My Lady Dior micro-cannage champagne metallic calfskin card holder and Diorama bronze calfskin wallet on chain clutch. I love how it's like Christmas every time you receive a Dior parcel in the post or when you buy something in store


----------



## LavenderIce

michi_chi said:


> It's been a while since I last bought anything, I'm trying not to buy too many clothes, bags and shoes, but I'm still drawn to some of my favourite collections! A little gift to myself that arrived today!
> 
> My Lady Dior micro-cannage champagne metallic calfskin card holder and Diorama bronze calfskin wallet on chain clutch. I love how it's like Christmas every time you receive a Dior parcel in the post or when you buy something in store


Great pieces!


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> It's been a while since I last bought anything, I'm trying not to buy too many clothes, bags and shoes, but I'm still drawn to some of my favourite collections! A little gift to myself that arrived today!
> 
> My Lady Dior micro-cannage champagne metallic calfskin card holder and Diorama bronze calfskin wallet on chain clutch. I love how it's like Christmas every time you receive a Dior parcel in the post or when you buy something in store


Divine!


----------



## CoCoBelle

My latest Dior trinket! A quick pick me up! 
My ABCDIOR Tribales earring


----------



## thkred

My new blush 30 montaigne chain bag...loving this one so much!  I just wasn't a fan of the version that had only the leather strap but this version checked off my boxes for back pocket and ability to wear crossbody too.  Online it looks way pink/peachy color but it is definitely a nude shade which I was thrilled about when seeing in person first time.


----------



## Newbie2016

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 4653603
> 
> View attachment 4653604
> 
> 
> My latest Dior trinket! A quick pick me up!
> My ABCDIOR Tribales earring


Did you purchase these in the last few days?  They are still using the lovely packaging?


----------



## noegirl

Newbie2016 said:


> Did you purchase these in the last few days?  They are still using the lovely packaging?


They have a lot of it so boutiques are still using.


----------



## Cool Breeze

thkred said:


> My new blush 30 montaigne chain bag...loving this one so much!  I just wasn't a fan of the version that had only the leather strap but this version checked off my boxes for back pocket and ability to wear crossbody too.  Online it looks way pink/peachy color but it is definitely a nude shade which I was thrilled about when seeing in person first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653974


That’s one of the prettiest colors I’ve seen on this bag.  Congratulations!!


----------



## LavenderIce

thkred said:


> My new blush 30 montaigne chain bag...loving this one so much!  I just wasn't a fan of the version that had only the leather strap but this version checked off my boxes for back pocket and ability to wear crossbody too.  Online it looks way pink/peachy color but it is definitely a nude shade which I was thrilled about when seeing in person first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653974


So pretty!  This colour has made me change my mind about this style.


----------



## thkred

LavenderIce said:


> So pretty!  This colour has made me change my mind about this style.


I'm really happy about it with the chain, back pocket and what it holds.  Add in the nude shade, grained leather and it fits quite a bit I'm thrilled by this bag!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

thkred said:


> My new blush 30 montaigne chain bag...loving this one so much!  I just wasn't a fan of the version that had only the leather strap but this version checked off my boxes for back pocket and ability to wear crossbody too.  Online it looks way pink/peachy color but it is definitely a nude shade which I was thrilled about when seeing in person first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4653974


Love this color and the hardware color gives it a great edgy look. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Hello everyone.
This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think


----------



## averagejoe

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think


Congratulations on getting your dream bag!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on getting your dream bag!


Thank you!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think


Love it!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

A little Lunar New Year pick me up 
(shown with  a Hermes shawl I have, that also features a phoenix)


----------



## andforpoise

Is this like a wallet on a chain? It’s gorgeous!


CanuckBagLover said:


> A little Lunar New Year pick me up
> (shown with  a Hermes shawl I have, that also features a phoenix)
> View attachment 4656159


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

CanuckBagLover said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

CanuckBagLover said:


> A little Lunar New Year pick me up
> (shown with  a Hermes shawl I have, that also features a phoenix)
> View attachment 4656159


Omg it’s beautiful! I have been eyeing the phoenix LD as well. Such a gorgeous print.


----------



## Venessa84

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think



This bag is a true piece of art! Congrats on finding this stunning piece.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Venessa84 said:


> This bag is a true piece of art! Congrats on finding this stunning piece.


Agreed! Thank you !!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

andforpoise said:


> Is this like a wallet on a chain? It’s gorgeous!


Yes.  Thank you!


----------



## Bentley143

My first Dior bag!


----------



## averagejoe

Bentley143 said:


> My first Dior bag!


I love this black version! I got the blue one recently and I can't wait to use mine!


----------



## pocketpikachu

Bentley143 said:


> My first Dior bag!


this looks gorgeous!!


----------



## thebagqueen

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think


Love this one! So beautiful. Congrats!!!


----------



## mac01

thkred said:


> I'm really happy about it with the chain, back pocket and what it holds.  Add in the nude shade, grained leather and it fits quite a bit I'm thrilled by this bag!


Your bag is lovely and the picture online does seem more peachy pink. May I ask if this chain is removable? Also, it comfortable to carry, I haven't seen any close ups of  this chain version. Thank you.


----------



## CoCoBelle

Newbie2016 said:


> Did you purchase these in the last few days?  They are still using the lovely packaging?


Yes, at the end of January.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

thebagqueen said:


> Love this one! So beautiful. Congrats!!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Dior Rose Des Vents Necklace! Stacked w/ VCA. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## nashpoo

My new saddle!


----------



## thkred

mac01 said:


> Your bag is lovely and the picture online does seem more peachy pink. May I ask if this chain is removable? Also, it comfortable to carry, I haven't seen any close ups of  this chain version. Thank you.


I'm not seeing a way to remove it.  Technically it looks like you could but the leather and link to the leather are larger then the attachment to the bag so from looking at this I don't see how could remove.  The positive...the leather doesn't slide down as much as like may chanel boy bag does


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

Christmas may be over, but I'm still enjoying my advent calendar.


----------



## Vanessa708

My new Dior Oblique Clutch.


----------



## Rhl2987

thkred said:


> How do they feel on?  I spotted these in Nordstrom's but haven't had a chance to try on.  Was worried the large buckle might rub.  They are gorgeous!  TIA!


Sorry for the delay! These are incredibly comfortable. And I have sensitive feet. I really try not to buy new shoes but I was surprised by how comfortable these were on the foot and to walk in. You should try them!


----------



## averagejoe

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> Christmas may be over, but I'm still enjoying my advent calendar.


Why waste something so pretty by putting it away just because Christmas is over?


----------



## averagejoe

Vanessa708 said:


> My new Dior Oblique Clutch.


Congratulations! Great timeless piece!


----------



## BB8

Super excited to receive this beauty yesterday
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 , I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol! My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold. I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it. So, so striking.


----------



## thebagqueen

nashpoo said:


> My new saddle!



the crystal hardware is soooo pretty on this! Congrats!


----------



## alwaysneedmorebags

BB8 said:


> Super excited to receive this beauty yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660108
> View attachment 4660109
> View attachment 4660110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol! My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold. I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it. So, so striking.



So beautiful. Is this large or small?


----------



## IntheOcean

BB8 said:


> Super excited to receive this beauty yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660108
> View attachment 4660109
> View attachment 4660110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol! My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold. I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it. So, so striking.


Super pretty bag!  An eye-catcher like no other. Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Chanellover2015

BB8 said:


> Super excited to receive this beauty yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660108
> View attachment 4660109
> View attachment 4660110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol! My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold. I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it. So, so striking.


Congrats! I’m ‘patiently’ waiting for these to arrive at my store this month. Can’t wait to see them IRL


----------



## tolliv

The Book Tote back in January.


----------



## Cool Breeze

tolliv said:


> The Book Tote back in January.


You look amazing!  Love your boots!


----------



## BB8

Chanellover2015 said:


> Congrats! I’m ‘patiently’ waiting for these to arrive at my store this month. Can’t wait to see them IRL


Thank you!  As far as I know, these are sold out online and in boutiques, so that's awesome that your location will be receiving some!


----------



## BB8

IntheOcean said:


> Super pretty bag!  An eye-catcher like no other. Congrats on your purchase!


Thanks so much!


----------



## BB8

alwaysneedmorebags said:


> So beautiful. Is this large or small?


Thank you! It is the small size.


----------



## tolliv

Cool Breeze said:


> You look amazing!  Love your boots!


Awww, thank you!


----------



## Bentley1

I’ve been waiting for this bag since I first laid eyes on it in the campaign/runway photos months ago. So excited to finally own this beauty. 
SS20 Lady Dior Embroidered Cannage in Grey Canvas.


----------



## Nadin22

Wow, the bag looks amazing! Congrats on your new Lady Dior.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this bag since I first laid eyes on it in the campaign/runway photos months ago. So excited to finally own this beauty.
> SS20 Lady Dior Embroidered Cannage in Grey Canvas.


Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Newbie2016

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this bag since I first laid eyes on it in the campaign/runway photos months ago. So excited to finally own this beauty.
> SS20 Lady Dior Embroidered Cannage in Grey Canvas.



A cool spin on the LD!  How much was this?  Did you see any in dark blue?


----------



## Bentley1

Newbie2016 said:


> A cool spin on the LD!  How much was this?  Did you see any in dark blue?


Thank you. $4450 USD (not including tax) 
No navy blue . This style comes in: grey, pink, white, black and beige/tan. Hths!


----------



## Bentley1

Chanellover2015 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats





Nadin22 said:


> Wow, the bag looks amazing! Congrats on your new Lady Dior.


Thank you both so much!!


----------



## Pinkie*

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this bag since I first laid eyes on it in the campaign/runway photos months ago. So excited to finally own this beauty.
> SS20 Lady Dior Embroidered Cannage in Grey Canvas.


beautiful


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My new Diorama size small in rose poudre.


----------



## Venessa84

Bentley1 said:


> I’ve been waiting for this bag since I first laid eyes on it in the campaign/runway photos months ago. So excited to finally own this beauty.
> SS20 Lady Dior Embroidered Cannage in Grey Canvas.



Oh my! This is stunning piece. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Greentea

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> My new Diorama size small in rose poudre.


I'll always love this style and this one is amazing


----------



## Bentley1

Venessa84 said:


> Oh my! This is stunning piece. Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## oranGetRee

My new mitzah 
I also ordered the matte gray stone Lady Dior from the SS20 collection. SA said bag would come in sometime end Feb.


----------



## Pinkie*

oranGetRee said:


> My new mitzah
> I also ordered the matte gray stone Lady Dior from the SS20 collection. SA said bag would come in sometime end Feb.


beautiful bag


----------



## noegirl

I recently picked up a few earrings and this oblique sock sneaker. Hermes shawl under them.


----------



## leooh

Hi friends! Couldn’t resist the vanity case... finally I have the oblique in my collection!


----------



## thecorporette

leooh said:


> Hi friends! Couldn’t resist the vanity case... finally I have the oblique in my collection!


So cute!


----------



## hermesholic

Lady D-lite in pink


----------



## MrChris

Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.

Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters


----------



## chopchep

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4666269
> View attachment 4666270


This is so unique. I love it!!!!


----------



## SherwoodMom

hermesholic said:


> View attachment 4666238
> View attachment 4666239
> 
> Lady D-lite in pink


Such a lovely color is it the mini size?


----------



## kkatie

hermesholic said:


> View attachment 4666238
> View attachment 4666239
> 
> Lady D-lite in pink


They are really nice, but I find the 3.500€ price point too steep for non leather items :/


----------



## Pinkie*

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4666269
> View attachment 4666270


so pretty


----------



## Chanellover2015

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4666269
> View attachment 4666270



OMG!!!!! Love ❤️


----------



## BB8

And my final piece from the Lunar collection.  The phoenix symbolism just means so much to me.  It's my first experience with this type of decorated leather, and am still surprised at the feel: it feels like a canvas on the outside. Interesting, too, that the tag says lambskin, yet online it says calfskin.  Either way, I am very happy with this clutch bag.


----------



## hermesholic

SherwoodMom said:


> Such a lovely color is it the mini size?



It’s in the medium!


----------



## hermesholic

kkatie said:


> They are really nice, but I find the 3.500€ price point too steep for non leather items :/



Indeed.. I’m still trying to convince myself it’s worth it


----------



## LavenderIce

hermesholic said:


> Indeed.. I’m still trying to convince myself it’s worth it


I'd rank it above the book tote.


----------



## averagejoe

MrChris said:


> Couldn't resist this when I was in Tokyo at the incredible House of Dior Ginza.
> 
> Perfect for throwing shade at all the haters
> View attachment 4666269
> View attachment 4666270


Wow that is pretty! What a great souvenir!


----------



## hermesholic

LavenderIce said:


> I'd rank it above the book tote.



Thanks for the vote of confidence! [emoji8]


----------



## DoggieBags

I’d been thinking about the matte hardware bags for awhile and finally decided on this Matte Indigo Blue Stamped Grain Calfskin 30 Montaigne.


----------



## Winniep

DoggieBags said:


> I’d been thinking about the matte hardware bags for awhile and finally decided on this Matte Indigo Blue Stamped Grain Calfskin 30 Montaigne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667135


I love the stone gray version of this.  I don't have a dior store near me. I was wondering, is it possible to crossbody it?


----------



## DoggieBags

Winniep said:


> I love the stone gray version of this.  I don't have a dior store near me. I was wondering, is it possible to crossbody it?


If I put the strap on the last hole yes it works crossbody for me. I’m 5 ft 3 in.


----------



## leooh

DoggieBags said:


> I’d been thinking about the matte hardware bags for awhile and finally decided on this Matte Indigo Blue Stamped Grain Calfskin 30 Montaigne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4667135


Congrats! This is the only version of the 30 montaigne that I liked so far... Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## IntheOcean

So much eye candy in this thread, never thought I would prefer fabric to leather when it comes to bags, but what Dior are doing lately is just stunning!


----------



## kkatie

hermesholic said:


> Indeed.. I’m still trying to convince myself it’s worth it


Definitely above the book tote xD
However in the (lovely) pink and (lovely) grey color I can see a million ways how it will turn to black real soon and get tangled in hooks, belts and pretty much everything, unless all these happen only to me as I am (very) goofy


----------



## averagejoe

kkatie said:


> However in the (lovely) pink and (lovely) grey color I can see a million ways how it will turn to black real soon and get tangled in hooks, belts and pretty much everything, unless all these happen only to me as I am (very) goofy


Even a leather bag would not be able to handle hooks, belts, and dirt. There is always the worry of fraying woven fabrics, of course, but the same stresses applied to leather would result in scratches, scuffs, and worn corners. Every material is susceptible to its form of wear and tear.


----------



## Mauvaise

I haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bag yet (but lust after the Lady Dior, especially in the medium now that they have a flap instead of a zipper).  But I did pick up this little beauty last week.


----------



## DoggieBags

Mauvaise said:


> I haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bag yet (but lust after the Lady Dior, especially in the medium now that they have a flap instead of a zipper).  But I did pick up this little beauty last week.


Congrats on your new purchase! I Love the animal series. I got the lion pattern in the iPhone case. Whatever process Dior uses for it’s printed leathers is so hardy. I haven’t seen any scratches yet to my phone case and I toss it into my work bag along with keys, tile samples, etc every day. Enjoy your card holder!


----------



## averagejoe

Mauvaise said:


> I haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bag yet (but lust after the Lady Dior, especially in the medium now that they have a flap instead of a zipper).  But I did pick up this little beauty last week.


I love the design on it! Congratulations!


----------



## IntheOcean

Mauvaise said:


> I haven't been able to pull the trigger on a bag yet (but lust after the Lady Dior, especially in the medium now that they have a flap instead of a zipper).  But I did pick up this little beauty last week.


Definitely an eye-catcher! Love it, very pretty.


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

My latest Dior purchase from Fashionphile: 
Limited edition double Saddle bag Galliano Era. Came in mint condition! I’m in love! definitely the edgiest handbag I own so far


----------



## Venessa84

Celebrated my birthday month with some shopping. I’m happy to now include matte grey lady, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC.


----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4669898
> 
> Celebrated my birthday month with some shopping. I’m happy to now include matte grey lady, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC.



Another amazing birthday haul!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Just received this beauty. Had my initials embroidered on the back as well ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

LavenderIce said:


> Another amazing birthday haul!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## D Lee

Finally pulled the trigger


----------



## Chanellover2015

D Lee said:


> Finally pulled the trigger
> View attachment 4671400


Gorgeous colour! What’s this colour called? I have the small lady Dior in the Fard colour. Wondering if the same one


----------



## averagejoe

D Lee said:


> Finally pulled the trigger
> View attachment 4671400


Wow! I love the way the Mitzah is paired with the colour. Simply beautiful!


----------



## D Lee

Chanellover2015 said:


> Gorgeous colour! What’s this colour called? I have the small lady Dior in the Fard colour. Wondering if the same one


Thx! This color is called powdered blush. Guess it's slightly lighter than Fard


----------



## D Lee

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love the way the Mitzah is paired with the colour. Simply beautiful!


Thx AJ! I have wished for a light-colored lamb for a very long time. But don't feel like babying my bags & wiping them 'afteraction' every time. But this color is just too gorgeous. So just pulled the trigger & see how long it can remain pristine.


----------



## mac01

This bag is absolutely perfect!


----------



## rakhee81

Evening lovelies, wanted to share my excitement over my first Dior bag... a birthday gift from me to me and bonus that Harrods still had the Christmas packaging available too! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## D Lee

rakhee81 said:


> Evening lovelies, wanted to share my excitement over my first Dior bag... a birthday gift from me to me and bonus that Harrods still had the Christmas packaging available too! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## D Lee

Congratulations! What a lovely bag. Live love love the shoulder strap.


----------



## Pinkie*

rakhee81 said:


> Evening lovelies, wanted to share my excitement over my first Dior bag... a birthday gift from me to me and bonus that Harrods still had the Christmas packaging available too! Thanks for letting me share


love it


----------



## Sneal

I’ve wanted this one for years!


----------



## girlhasbags

BB8 said:


> Super excited to receive this beauty yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660108
> View attachment 4660109
> View attachment 4660110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I had to open the package as soon as it was delivered: I didn't even make it past the entry, lol! My first order was cancelled due to it being sold out, so my elation is doublefold. I don't even celebrate Lunar New Year, but as soon as I saw this design, I knew I "had to" have it. So, so striking.


Omg. I want one! Enjoy


----------



## girlhasbags

Hamadaldarwish said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is my first comment in the purse blog. The last 6 months I was dreaming of the toile de jouy lady dior as I passed on it the time it came out but I came to regret it later on. I spent countless days calling many boutiques around the world with no luck in finding it. I finally found one piece left which a personal shopper was able to source for me. I received the bag yesterday and I am beyond happy. Thought I must share it with you guys. This is truly my dream bag. It came with the white box packaging however I kept some packaging boxes from last year with me in toile de jouy and I thought it added an elegant touch let me know what you guys think


Wow!!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

Small Denim Oblique Book Tote


----------



## BB8

girlhasbags said:


> Omg. I want one! Enjoy


Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

mac01 said:


> This bag is absolutely perfect


Matte black... Awesome bag 


Sneal said:


> I’ve wanted this one for years!


Congrats on finally getting it! It's a beauty 


cali_to_ny said:


> Small Denim Oblique Book Tote


That blue is such a lovely shade, IMO. Not too dark, not too light, not too punchy. Congrats


----------



## TheresaK

This is sooooooo beautiful!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!! Congratulations on getting your dream bag!! This is dreamy!!!


----------



## girlhasbags

My book tote arrived!!!!


----------



## ak3

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4669898
> 
> Celebrated my birthday month with some shopping. I’m happy to now include matte grey lady, espadrilles, Dioraddict, and Diorama WOC.


Love every piece! Enjoy!!


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> My book tote arrived!!!!


I carried her today!!! I love her. Now the question is should I get her monogrammed


----------



## jazzman79

Bought my very first Dior pieces and I'm truly impressed about the customer service and the whole buying expirience at Dior. 10 from 10 points.


----------



## IntheOcean

jazzman79 said:


> Bought my very first Dior pieces and I'm truly impressed about the customer service and the whole buying expirience at Dior. 10 from 10 points.


Congrats on adding those beauties to your collection! Classic pieces.  What's the name of the color? I can't tell from the pictures if it's more cherry red or oxblood with a brown undertone.


----------



## IntheOcean

girlhasbags said:


> My book tote arrived!!!!


Gorgeous Book tote! Congrats!!


----------



## barbie90

Got this lady dior wallet in patent leather


----------



## girlhasbags

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous Book tote! Congrats!!


Thank you


----------



## jazzman79

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on adding those beauties to your collection! Classic pieces.  What's the name of the color? I can't tell from the pictures if it's more cherry red or oxblood with a brown undertone.


Thank you! The color is called amaranth. It's a really beautiful kind of bordeaux.


----------



## IntheOcean

jazzman79 said:


> Thank you! The color is called amaranth. It's a really beautiful kind of bordeaux.


I googled it and it's a STUNNING color. I think it's quite versatile, will go with lots of other colors.


----------



## Annabella4

Wow, my wishlist is growing after browsing this tread 
I made my very first Dior Purchase this week! Love this bag and the versatile color so much!


----------



## nashpoo

Mini lady dior


----------



## Venessa84

ak3 said:


> Love every piece! Enjoy!!



Thank you so much!! Rocking the ultra matte today...such a great bag.

Loving everyone’s new pieces.


----------



## Pinkie*

nashpoo said:


> Mini lady dior


tdf


----------



## Malinapurse

My little "wavy crinkle" lady


----------



## Annabella4

Malinapurse said:


> View attachment 4685040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little "wavy crinkle" lady



love this look! What size is it if I may ask? Thank you!


----------



## IntheOcean

Malinapurse said:


> View attachment 4685040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little "wavy crinkle" lady


Wow, it's the first time I'm seeing this and it's definitely an interesting take on the Lady Dior!  Congrats


----------



## Malinapurse

Annabella4 said:


> love this look! What size is it if I may ask? Thank you!



Thank youu @Annabella4 mine is in mini size but Dior also do it with medium aswell if you prefer bigger bag. The leather finish is definitely carefree and resistant to scratch xoxo


----------



## Venessa84

Malinapurse said:


> View attachment 4685040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little "wavy crinkle" lady



What a beauty!


----------



## TheresaK

Got my first Dior bag last week. 
Dior SS20 small book tote in pink toile de jouy


----------



## thecorporette

TheresaK said:


> Got my first Dior bag last week.
> Dior SS20 small book tote in pink toile de jouy
> 
> View attachment 4686760
> 
> View attachment 4686759


Stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

TheresaK said:


> Got my first Dior bag last week.
> Dior SS20 small book tote in pink toile de jouy
> 
> View attachment 4686760
> 
> View attachment 4686759


This is super pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Annabella4

Malinapurse said:


> Thank youu @Annabella4 mine is in mini size but Dior also do it with medium aswell if you prefer bigger bag. The leather finish is definitely carefree and resistant to scratch xoxo
> 
> View attachment 4685646



thank you for the information! It is such a unique look! And indeed care free. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## jytong

D Lee said:


> Finally pulled the trigger
> View attachment 4671400



Can you share with me which store you went to and your SAs name? I wasn’t very happy with my SA


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

I'm a little late to the party but when I heard that the diorama was being phased out I just had to get it before it was gone. Just picked up the diorama clutch in gunmetal! Originally I went in thinking I wanted to get a WOC but the proportions on the clutch were more appealing to me. Also got a medium 30 montaigne lotus wallet as a birthday gift for a friend.


----------



## blackrosesred

Welcoming my first book tote into the family ❤️


----------



## IntheOcean

cptsunnymuffin said:


> I'm a little late to the party but when I heard that the diorama was being phased out I just had to get it before it was gone. Just picked up the diorama clutch in gunmetal! Originally I went in thinking I wanted to get a WOC but the proportions on the clutch were more appealing to me. Also got a medium 30 montaigne lotus wallet as a birthday gift for a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688413


Beautiful clutch! Love the color and the finish.


----------



## Alliiccee

My First Lady Dior Mini in ultra matte black! Finally joined the Dior family! [emoji7]


----------



## BB8

My March haul. All purchased before the boutique closures pre-Coronavirus, with the exception of the Book Tote which I finally ordered online.  When I first got a sneak peek of this Book Tote design pre-release, I knew I "had" to have it.  The white version came out first, which I thought was stunning, but I just shuddered at the maintenance.  Then the pink TDJ came out and I was SO tempted because that one was just so pretty, but again, I did not want to worry about getting the handles dirty (I'm always applying hand lotion) and I really didn't want to have to buy a mitzah for it. I waited some more, starting to think the black was not going to be released here.  Then the blue TDJ came out and I thought that was rather attractive as well.  And finally, about the same time, this black one I was waiting for was released! Although I did waffle a teeny bit about going for the blue TDJ instead, I decided to stick with my original desire, and I'm very happy I did.  Thanks for indulging my share.  
*(Not pictured are the blue and the grey oblique espadrilles I ordered but had to return due to sizing.  Awaiting the exchange.)


----------



## imlvholic

My New additions!!![emoji173]️


----------



## BB8

Ordered this in March, and just received it this month.  My last Dior purchase for a while.


----------



## BagLover2334

Malinapurse said:


> View attachment 4685040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little "wavy crinkle" lady


This is just divine!  XD


----------



## melblvoe

30 Montaigne


----------



## srtacaramelo

JUST got this in the mail... eeeee!!! Ordered it from ELady Global. I have bought from her before and it is always a great experience. No doubt it’s authentic. I’m in love! I added a coach studded strap because I like the look of the supple without all of the hardware. Honestly this is in waaaay better condition than what I expected!


----------



## srtacaramelo

srtacaramelo said:


> JUST got this in the mail... eeeee!!! Ordered it from ELady Global. I have bought from her before and it is always a great experience. No doubt it’s authentic. I’m in love! I added a coach studded strap because I like the look of the supple without all of the hardware. Honestly this is in waaaay better condition than what I expected!


This is the large size, FYI.


----------



## averagejoe

srtacaramelo said:


> JUST got this in the mail... eeeee!!! Ordered it from ELady Global. I have bought from her before and it is always a great experience. No doubt it’s authentic. I’m in love! I added a coach studded strap because I like the look of the supple without all of the hardware. Honestly this is in waaaay better condition than what I expected!


The Coach strap goes really well with it. Congratulations!


----------



## srtacaramelo

averagejoe said:


> The Coach strap goes really well with it. Congratulations!


Ty soooo much! Can’t wait to have somewhere to go, lol.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This vintage Boston.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Excited! Dior Travel Kit ❤️


----------



## angelicskater16

Just received my new Dior x RIMOWA personal clutch from Dior.com. I’m so in love with this clutch!!!


----------



## BB8

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 4730772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited! Dior Travel Kit ❤️


I was eyeing this.  Pls update with your impression


----------



## averagejoe

angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my new Dior x RIMOWA personal clutch from Dior.com. I’m so in love with this clutch!!!


It's an amazing bag! I have the blue one. Congratulations!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you ! It’s such a cute bag! I can’t wait to take her out. The blue is gorgeous! 



averagejoe said:


> It's an amazing bag! I have the blue one. Congratulations!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Could not resist the grey 30 Montaigne (impeccable quality, gorgeous leather) and was so happy my store still had this lovely small Diorama that I had missed and never thought I could still find.


----------



## averagejoe

pinkorchid20 said:


> Could not resist the grey 30 Montaigne (impeccable quality, gorgeous leather) and was so happy my store still had this lovely small Diorama that I had missed and never thought I could still find.
> View attachment 4732204
> View attachment 4732203


Wow two new bags!!! Both are beautiful!


----------



## pinkorchid20

averagejoe said:


> Wow two new bags!!! Both are beautiful!


Thank you! Had a hard time not picking more, the boutique had a lovely selection today.


----------



## Marmotte

Danseuse Etoile bracelet and Letter Earring



I ordered the Danseuse Etoile choker, should receive it next week


----------



## cali_to_ny

So happy I was able to snag these - the print is so feminine and beautiful!


----------



## noegirl

Picked up these and a fragrance a gift to myself for mothers day.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

BB8 said:


> I was eyeing this.  Pls update with your impression



Loving it so far! I haven't used the big pouch or luggage tag, but I'm really enjoying the quality and detail on the other items. I wish the passport holder had some sort of closure, it stays slightly opened. I love the set though, and think it's priced very well for what's included and the quality of the items.


----------



## BB8

monet_notthepainter said:


> Loving it so far! I haven't used the big pouch or luggage tag, but I'm really enjoying the quality and detail on the other items. I wish the passport holder had some sort of closure, it stays slightly opened. I love the set though, and think it's priced very well for what's included and the quality of the items.


Great details .  Thanks so much, and enjoy your fabulous new items!


----------



## liberty33r1b

noegirl said:


> Picked up these and a fragrance a gift to myself for mothers day.


Love! so beautiful! are they true to size or slightly larger?


----------



## noegirl

liberty33r1b said:


> Love! so beautiful! are they true to size or slightly larger?




In the technical I go up a 1/2 size from the patent.


----------



## tsuki_chan

pinkorchid20 said:


> Could not resist the grey 30 Montaigne (impeccable quality, gorgeous leather) and was so happy my store still had this lovely small Diorama that I had missed and never thought I could still find.
> View attachment 4732204
> View attachment 4732203


How are you finding the leather on the 30 Montaigne? Is it very scratch prone ?


----------



## pinkorchid20

tsuki_chan said:


> How are you finding the leather on the 30 Montaigne? Is it very scratch prone ?


It is box leather, so I am expecting scratches and patina which I find beautiful. Box leather is one of my favorite leathers due to its structure and character. I have only worn the bag 4 times since purchasing it but no scratches so far. Only thing is that the strap will wrinkle (but not crack). I find the bag absolutely beautiful and luxurious in box calf


----------



## tsuki_chan

pinkorchid20 said:


> It is box leather, so I am expecting scratches and patina which I find beautiful. Box leather is one of my favorite leathers due to its structure and character. I have only worn the bag 4 times since purchasing it but no scratches so far. Only thing is that the strap will wrinkle (but not crack). I find the bag absolutely beautiful and luxurious in box calf


Thank you so much for your reply ! I think the bag is beautiful but a little hesitant on buying as I am a bit careless sometimes. You have defs helped me and I think I'm going to bite the bullet and commit to one!


----------



## pinkorchid20

tsuki_chan said:


> Thank you so much for your reply ! I think the bag is beautiful but a little hesitant on buying as I am a bit careless sometimes. You have defs helped me and I think I'm going to bite the bullet and commit to one!


It’s certainly a learning curve with box calf. Stay calm and embrace its character and beauty, it will develop a beautiful patina over the years


----------



## YBcozYnot

What a humble purchase I’m sure but I’d like to share anyway. It’s so stunning and unique to me.
Hope you all stay well!


----------



## dooneybaby

Just arrived


----------



## dooneybaby

cali_to_ny said:


> So happy I was able to snag these - the print is so feminine and beautiful!
> View attachment 4733734
> View attachment 4733735


I'm obsessed.


----------



## Nadin22

Recently I got the mini saddle bag in pink which I was searching for a while. But now I'm a bit torn whether I should keep it or not. The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it (He doesn't like the "boxy" bags like Lady Dior and 30 Montaigne. And I appreciate his opinion.)
My thoughts "against" the mini are that is so small (I can hardly put my iPhone in it) and that I believe it wouldn't match my tulle skirts for what I intented to wear it with. What do you think? I would like to know your option. 
By the way it is my first Dior bag and it should by for special occasions not for every day use. I'm more into the clothes.
Thanks!


----------



## thkred

Nadin22 said:


> Recently I got the mini saddle bag in pink which I was searching for a while. But now I'm a bit torn whether I should keep it or not. The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it (He doesn't like the "boxy" bags like Lady Dior and 30 Montaigne. And I appreciate his opinion.)
> My thoughts "against" the mini are that is so small (I can hardly put my iPhone in it) and that I believe it wouldn't match my tulle skirts for what I intented to wear it with. What do you think? I would like to know your option.
> By the way it is my first Dior bag and it should by for special occasions not for every day use. I'm more into the clothes.
> Thanks!


OMG I love the tulle skirt!!!!!  On the mini dior saddle...I agree really small and I opted to buy the larger one because of that.  I've seen the mini and it may work well as an evening bag if you don't need to carry much.  I have my phone in my hand most of the time but I still want it to fit if I need both hands.  That skirt is the best thing I've seen posted in awhile!!!  I'm not at the level yet (and probably will never be!) to by the RTW items....but a girl can dream!!


----------



## Nadin22

thkred said:


> OMG I love the tulle skirt!!!!!  On the mini dior saddle...I agree really small and I opted to buy the larger one because of that.  I've seen the mini and it may work well as an evening bag if you don't need to carry much.  I have my phone in my hand most of the time but I still want it to fit if I need both hands.  That skirt is the best thing I've seen posted in awhile!!!  I'm not at the level yet (and probably will never be!) to by the RTW items....but a girl can dream!!


Thank you so much for your kind words and thoughts!


----------



## averagejoe

Nadin22 said:


> Recently I got the mini saddle bag in pink which I was searching for a while. But now I'm a bit torn whether I should keep it or not. The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it (He doesn't like the "boxy" bags like Lady Dior and 30 Montaigne. And I appreciate his opinion.)
> My thoughts "against" the mini are that is so small (I can hardly put my iPhone in it) and that I believe it wouldn't match my tulle skirts for what I intented to wear it with. What do you think? I would like to know your option.
> By the way it is my first Dior bag and it should by for special occasions not for every day use. I'm more into the clothes.
> Thanks!


It definitely matches. Colours should not look identical when matching because it looks like too much effort was put into matching them. Should appear effortless. It's the "idea" of the colour being pretty, soft, and pink, rather than the same pink.

As for the size, it is adorable. While it may not hold your phone, sometimes we have so much to do on our phone that it rarely even ever makes it into the bag (we just hold it with our hands).


----------



## blkbarbie310

I LOVE the skirt and bag combo!


----------



## Nadin22

averagejoe said:


> It definitely matches. Colours should not look identical when matching because it looks like too much effort was put into matching them. Should appear effortless. It's the "idea" of the colour being pretty, soft, and pink, rather than the same pink.
> 
> As for the size, it is adorable. While it may not hold your phone, sometimes we have so much to do on our phone that it rarely even ever makes it into the bag (we just hold it with our hands).


Thank you so much averagejoe! You are always  so helpful. So I think I will keep the saddle bag.


----------



## Nadin22

blkbarbie310 said:


> I LOVE the skirt and bag combo!


Thank you blkbarbie310! Sometimes it's so important to get a second opinion and to talk about it. And that's why I love the forum.


----------



## blkbarbie310

Nadin22 said:


> Thank you blkbarbie310! Sometimes it's so important to get a second opinion and to talk about it. And that's why I love the forum.



YES! I've come to realize that not every bag needs to be practical and fit my phone. Sometimes it is about what you love. You are going to look so amazing in your outfit and bag.


----------



## liberty33r1b

that pink color of the bag is just divine


----------



## Nadin22

blkbarbie310 said:


> YES! I've come to realize that not every bag needs to be practical and fit my phone. Sometimes it is about what you love. You are going to look so amazing in your outfit and bag.


Thank you so much


----------



## Nadin22

liberty33r1b said:


> that pink color of the bag is just divine


Thank you! I have seen the bag last year on the celebrities and fell in love with the colour.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Marmotte said:


> Danseuse Etoile bracelet and Letter Earring
> View attachment 4732813
> 
> 
> I ordered the Danseuse Etoile choker, should receive it next week


Beautiful!


----------



## Chanbal

Nadin22 said:


> *The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it*


It is a keeper!


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Finally got my hands on these beauties! So comfy out of the box.


----------



## Chanbal

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Finally got my hands on these beauties! So comfy out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 4740031


Gorgeous, enjoy them! Dior shoes have been uncomfortable for me lately, it's good to know these are comfy.


----------



## Chloe wi

YBcozYnot said:


> What a humble purchase I’m sure but I’d like to share anyway. It’s so stunning and unique to me.
> Hope you all stay well!


Sorry I am just curious! is it the cosmetic gift?
It look so gorgeous, though!


----------



## nashpoo

Nadin22 said:


> Recently I got the mini saddle bag in pink which I was searching for a while. But now I'm a bit torn whether I should keep it or not. The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it (He doesn't like the "boxy" bags like Lady Dior and 30 Montaigne. And I appreciate his opinion.)
> My thoughts "against" the mini are that is so small (I can hardly put my iPhone in it) and that I believe it wouldn't match my tulle skirts for what I intented to wear it with. What do you think? I would like to know your option.
> By the way it is my first Dior bag and it should by for special occasions not for every day use. I'm more into the clothes.
> Thanks!


Omg I want this bag!! Keep it, the color is gorgeous. Can I ask where you found it? The size is kinda annoying, but works if you only need a card holder and keys


----------



## cali_to_ny

dooneybaby said:


> I'm obsessed.


Thank you!


----------



## BB8

So I know I said my last haul (in March) was going to be it for a while, and that the shoes didn't fit me (so I had to return them), but I couldn't get them out of my mind. And then when I saw my boutique had limited inventory, I went ahead and ordered.  I've decided I will just use heel petals to help (hopefully) with the slippage.  A little selfish consolation purchase for myself for working through this pandemic.  (The book tote was just a display item in the background. I didn't get it.)


----------



## Nadin22

nashpoo said:


> Omg I want this bag!! Keep it, the color is gorgeous. Can I ask where you found it? The size is kinda annoying, but works if you only need a card holder and keys


I found it on Vestiaire Collective. I like to shop from them, they have a quite great offer and they authenticate the items before they ship them.
I decided to keep the bag. Since it is from Last years Summer collection (I think) I wouldn't find it again so easy if I regret the re-sale.


----------



## Nadin22

BB8 said:


> So I know I said my last haul (in March) was going to be it for a while, and that the shoes didn't fit me (so I had to return them), but I couldn't get them out of my mind. And then when I saw my boutique had limited inventory, I went ahead and ordered.  I've decided I will just use heel petals to help (hopefully) with the slippage.  A little selfish consolation purchase for myself for working through this pandemic.  (The book tote was just a display item in the background. I didn't get it.)
> View attachment 4740899
> View attachment 4740900


Congrats on your new items. The shoes are gorgeous.


----------



## dooneybaby

BB8 said:


> So I know I said my last haul (in March) was going to be it for a while, and that the shoes didn't fit me (so I had to return them), but I couldn't get them out of my mind. And then when I saw my boutique had limited inventory, I went ahead and ordered.  I've decided I will just use heel petals to help (hopefully) with the slippage.  A little selfish consolation purchase for myself for working through this pandemic.  (The book tote was just a display item in the background. I didn't get it.)
> View attachment 4740899
> View attachment 4740900


She's matching the shoes with the bag! YESSSS!
I did this last year with my LV On The Go bag. I couldn't resist buying the matching sandals. When it works, it works!


----------



## BB8

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new items. The shoes are gorgeous.


Thank you @Nadin22 !


----------



## BB8

dooneybaby said:


> She's matching the shoes with the bag! YESSSS!
> I did this last year with my LV On The Go bag. I couldn't resist buying the matching sandals. When it works, it works!


@dooneybaby The bag was just in the background ~ I didn't get it.  Trying to be good.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nadin22 said:


> Recently I got the mini saddle bag in pink which I was searching for a while. But now I'm a bit torn whether I should keep it or not. The bag is so lovely and my 9 year old son likes it (He doesn't like the "boxy" bags like Lady Dior and 30 Montaigne. And I appreciate his opinion.)
> My thoughts "against" the mini are that is so small (I can hardly put my iPhone in it) and that I believe it wouldn't match my tulle skirts for what I intented to wear it with. What do you think? I would like to know your option.
> By the way it is my first Dior bag and it should by for special occasions not for every day use. I'm more into the clothes.
> Thanks!



Both the skirt and bag are gorgeous!  The colours of both are close enough and don't need to be exact, IMO.  The tulle skirt is so ethereal.



cptsunnymuffin said:


> Finally got my hands on these beauties! So comfy out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 4740031



I never cared for espadrilles before, but with not having had a pedicure in over three months, I might have to skip the summer sandals for a while.  I love the embroidery there.



BB8 said:


> So I know I said my last haul (in March) was going to be it for a while, and that the shoes didn't fit me (so I had to return them), but I couldn't get them out of my mind. And then when I saw my boutique had limited inventory, I went ahead and ordered.  I've decided I will just use heel petals to help (hopefully) with the slippage.  A little selfish consolation purchase for myself for working through this pandemic.  (The book tote was just a display item in the background. I didn't get it.)
> View attachment 4740899
> View attachment 4740900



Great haul as usual.  I love the mitzah and the espadrilles look versatile enough to go with whatever you have.  Are your feet or heels narrow?  Is that why you have slippage?


----------



## BB8

LavenderIce said:


> Both the skirt and bag are gorgeous!  The colours of both are close enough and don't need to be exact, IMO.  The tulle skirt is so ethereal.
> 
> 
> 
> I never cared for espadrilles before, but with not having had a pedicure in over three months, I might have to skip the summer sandals for a while.  I love the embroidery there.
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul as usual.  I love the mitzah and the espadrilles look versatile enough to go with whatever you have.  Are your feet or heels narrow?  Is that why you have slippage?


Thanks! This is the first time I've encountered this issue with any shoes that was not rectified by sizing down.  For sure my feet are definitely not narrow, lol (for reference, I own a pair of Tory Burch Miller sandals and my pinky toe is basically hanging off the side). I think it might be that the back of this shoe is perfectly vertical, with no curvature at the top to hug my heel, if that makes sense.....or maybe it's the universe telling me that not all Dior shoes are in my fate (hopefully not). 
...Or maybe I do have a narrow heel and never knew it before


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Just ordered the saddle in grained calfskin today... wanted to get it before the price increase


----------



## dooneybaby

BB8 said:


> @dooneybaby The bag was just in the background ~ I didn't get it.  Trying to be good.


How much you want  to  bet you'll be dreaming  about  it tonight  and you'll go back.


----------



## BB8

dooneybaby said:


> How much you want  to  bet you'll be dreaming  about  it tonight  and you'll go back.


 Lol, I promise I won't.  Although a nice colorway, I already have two book totes and I personally don't like having too many of the same model bag (just my own personal preference).


----------



## YBcozYnot

Chloe wi said:


> Sorry I am just curious! is it the cosmetic gift?
> It look so gorgeous, though!


Hello,
Sorry for my quite late reply. 
I must say that I had no idea about the bag even when I decided that I must have it. I bought it from a trusted seller who had some Japanese vintage luxury sources. I’ve sent the bag to Dior for cleaning (in fact for official authenticity and thus for my complete peace of mind).
I’m attaching here some Google search results that may give you some clues.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

So sad. I need to call them


----------



## averagejoe

lvuittonaddict said:


> So sad. I need to call them


I wonder why . Hope they can rectify this and ship out the grained Saddle to you.


----------



## itrar

finally got those D-connect sneakers! love the color and the hybrid chunky/slim style


----------



## kazenokazuki

The matching shoes and bag that I reserved months ago finally came in! Straight from my local boutique. These babies are even more divine in person♥️ Now I just need to wait until next spring to take them out  Thank you for letting me share~


----------



## IntheOcean

kazenokazuki said:


> The matching shoes and bag that I reserved months ago finally came in! Straight from my local boutique. These babies are even more divine in person♥️ Now I just need to wait until next spring to take them out  Thank you for letting me share~


Such a cute couple!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

averagejoe said:


> I wonder why . Hope they can rectify this and ship out the grained Saddle to you.


so... now it's saying its out of stock online...  I'm going to try to call to order as soon as my new card gets here.


----------



## Marmotte

Yesterday I had an appointment with my new SA and I tried a lot of RTW and we had so much fun!
I picked up some goodies


----------



## averagejoe

Marmotte said:


> Yesterday I had an appointment with my new SA and I tried a lot of RTW and we had so much fun!
> I picked up some goodies
> View attachment 4743668
> View attachment 4743669
> View attachment 4743670
> View attachment 4743671
> View attachment 4743672
> View attachment 4743673


Great pieces! It's always fun to try different things on at Dior!


----------



## snoopysleepy

Dior oblique belt bag. Part of my bday gifts from hubby❤️. Love it! Its small but functional! Now I have an excuse to get the matching espadrilles.


----------



## topglamchic

kazenokazuki said:


> The matching shoes and bag that I reserved months ago finally came in! Straight from my local boutique. These babies are even more divine in person♥️ Now I just need to wait until next spring to take them out  Thank you for letting me share~



This is just divine!  What material is the lady dior?


----------



## kazenokazuki

topglamchic said:


> This is just divine!  What material is the lady dior?


Thank you!  The bag is suede with embroidery on top


----------



## lvuittonaddict

She’s on her way here to me now! Actually glad my online order didn’t go through. I went through Dior HI and ended up saving $250. Can’t wait for her to get here!!!


----------



## LeslieE

I hope it's ok that I am posting this now, since I bought this last year almost to the day. But it is "my last Dior purchase " I just never got around to posting on here. I am from Toronto, but I went to Italy for my birthday last year and bought the My ABC Dior at the Dior across from the Spanish steps. It was my first lux bag purchase and I couldn't leave without since I saved money with VAT! Everyone in the store was so amazing fyi. They didn't have the one I wanted when I initially went in, but were able to get it for me the next day!


----------



## sunflower_13

I just added this beauty to my collection. I am really attracted to the oblique collection. Now I have this beauty and the oblique diorcamp messenger. Officially on ban city for a while


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Last post on this damn bag in this thread. Lol... it’s here!


----------



## averagejoe

lvuittonaddict said:


> Last post on this damn bag in this thread. Lol... it’s here!


Beautiful brand new Saddle! Congratulations!


----------



## komodeno

I just purchased this beautiful Lady Dior, Large in red.This is my first Dior purchase, it is preloved 2008 but in grate condition and superb price.I can’t wait to be delivered on Monday!

View attachment 4749038

View attachment 4749039

View attachment 4749040

View attachment 4749041


----------



## goldenfountain

Finally got my second pair of J’adior slingbacks!! They're soooopretty and are more comfortable than my patent ones!


----------



## Peppaaa

Always wanted to have a Lady Dior in my collection and finally purchased one. She is my 1st Dior bag. Love her So much  
Can’t wait to take her out.


----------



## Venessa84

Peppaaa said:


> Always wanted to have a Lady Dior in my collection and finally purchased one. She is my 1st Dior bag. Love her So much
> Can’t wait to take her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749683



Beautiful, neutral Lady!


----------



## labellusting

Peppaaa said:


> Always wanted to have a Lady Dior in my collection and finally purchased one. She is my 1st Dior bag. Love her So much
> Can’t wait to take her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749683



so beautiful!!! My next bag is going to be a lady Dior! What size is this one?


----------



## Peppaaa

labellusting said:


> so beautiful!!! My next bag is going to be a lady Dior! What size is this one?


Thank you! It’s an ABCDior one. Its size is small. Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## labellusting

Peppaaa said:


> Thank you! It’s an ABCDior one. Its size is small. Hope you get yours soon.



Thanks!! That’s such a pretty nude! I’m struggling trying to decide between the mini and the small (ABCDior). I love the size of the small, but prefer the chain strap of the mini. Decisions, decisions


----------



## komodeno

komodeno said:


> I just purchased this beautiful Lady Dior, Large in red.This is my first Dior purchase, it is preloved 2008 but in grate condition and superb price.I can’t wait to be delivered on Monday!


----------



## LeslieE

Peppaaa said:


> Always wanted to have a Lady Dior in my collection and finally purchased one. She is my 1st Dior bag. Love her So much
> Can’t wait to take her out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4749683


Love the colour!


----------



## jzxjzx845

this is absolutely stunning, congrats!


----------



## AngelaK

In love


----------



## thkred

Here is my latest purchase....so happy with it and so easy to wear with my casual style!!


----------



## pixiesparkle

Here is my latest purchase: Black Bobby in medium


----------



## thkred

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is my latest purchase: Black Bobby in medium


How do you like it and what all fits?  I was eyeing the white version.  Thanks!


----------



## mixlv

I'm in love with my dior diorissimo preloved from fashionphile.  This bag from 2014 is in EXCELLENT condition and is so beautiful with the silver hardware and grey leather interior.  Love the Dior charms on the front.


----------



## averagejoe

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is my latest purchase: Black Bobby in medium


Wow! I think you're the first one to post the Bobby bag there! Congratulations!


----------



## pixiesparkle

thkred said:


> How do you like it and what all fits?  I was eyeing the white version.  Thanks!


I really like it! 
Originally I thought the medium would be too bulky but it actually isn’t at all and surprisingly light for the size. The small fits my Iphone 11, lipstick and cardholder or small wallet. The medium that I have fits all of these plus hand sanitiser, key pouch, car keys and Airpods as well. Definitely a more practical size! 



averagejoe said:


> Wow! I think you're the first one to post the Bobby bag there! Congratulations!


Thank you


----------



## sushicrave

My latest purchase, the Dior Montaigne 30


----------



## Strappyshoo

WillWork4Fashion said:


> Dior Rose Des Vents Necklace! Stacked w/ VCA. Thanks for letting me share!


I absolutely love this! I have the onyx VCA too and was going to do this exact same stack but with the Dior below. I am undecided between the Dior and the VCA guilloché but I haven’t seen the Dior in real life- is it the same thickness as the VCA pendant? I’d be super grateful if you could reply as I’m itching to place my order! Thanks x


----------



## Sanzy

I’ve been eyeing this for a while. How is it? Are you using it as a wristlet/clutch?



BB8 said:


> Ordered this in March, and just received it this month.  My last Dior purchase for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4704316


----------



## New girl

mixlv said:


> I'm in love with my dior diorissimo preloved from fashionphile.  This bag from 2014 is in EXCELLENT condition and is so beautiful with the silver hardware and grey leather interior.  Love the Dior charms on the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758684


Great buy! I always think Diorissimo made from the highest quality leather.


----------



## New girl

Pretty late in the game but happy I got this before it’s gone!
Dior small book tote in pink TDJ


----------



## milodrinker

pixiesparkle said:


> Here is my latest purchase: Black Bobby in medium


Gorgeous!


----------



## Venessa84

My sale goodies just arrived 
	

		
			
		

		
	



J’adior pumps fit amazing and I’m really loving matte lately so the belt seemed like a necessity.


----------



## littleluxuries

Bucket hats!!!!! The obsession has started


----------



## MahoganyQT

This throwback Rasta Boston! I’ve been feeling really really nostalgic lately.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Love the color, @mixlv


----------



## x.truffle

Venessa84 said:


> My sale goodies just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762754
> 
> J’adior pumps fit amazing and I’m really loving matte lately so the belt seemed like a necessity.


Soo pretty!!! How did you get these on sale? If you dont mind me asking.


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> My sale goodies just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762754
> 
> J’adior pumps fit amazing and I’m really loving matte lately so the belt seemed like a necessity.


Very nice @Venessa84 ! The belt is on my wishlist. May I ask how much it was on sale? ( You're in the U.S. ,yes?)


----------



## BB8

Sanzy said:


> I’ve been eyeing this for a while. How is it? Are you using it as a wristlet/clutch?


Because of the current situation I have only used it maybe twice, as a clutch. I love it! Very light and casual, and fits what I need.


----------



## Venessa84

x.truffle said:


> Soo pretty!!! How did you get these on sale? If you dont mind me asking.


Both were purchased from the Webster sale. They are 40% off.


----------



## Venessa84

BB8 said:


> Very nice @Venessa84 ! The belt is on my wishlist. May I ask how much it was on sale? ( You're in the U.S. ,yes?)


Yup in the US and it‘s 40% off. I wore the belt Friday night and love it!


----------



## BB8

Venessa84 said:


> Yup in the US and it‘s 40% off. I wore the belt Friday night and love it!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## goldenfountain

May I share my latest Dior beauties: my first ever mitzah, Dway mules, next to the J'adior slingbacks I recently bought but I haven't got a chance to wear them out yet! 

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ginatanzz

I want to share this pretty necklace I got from a personal shopper! I couldn’t find it in yellow gold in the states (they only have the rose gold and I’m more into yellow gold than rose gold) so I had to pay a little extra to get it from overseas. Yellow gold jewelry from Dior are just so irresistible! And the best part is that it comes in the holiday packaging that I absolutely love!


----------



## Catch-22

goldenfountain said:


> May I share my latest Dior beauties: my first ever mitzah, Dway mules, next to the J'adior slingbacks I recently bought but I haven't got a chance to wear them out yet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


a fan of dior mules here hehe... they are gorgeous!


----------



## goldenfountain

Catch-22 said:


> a fan of dior mules here hehe... they are gorgeous!


Thank you, yes they are indeed!


----------



## goldenfountain

ginatanzz said:


> I want to share this pretty necklace I got from a personal shopper! I couldn’t find it in yellow gold in the states (they only have the rose gold and I’m more into yellow gold than rose gold) so I had to pay a little extra to get it from overseas. Yellow gold jewelry from Dior are just so irresistible! And the best part is that it comes in the holiday packaging that I absolutely love!


So dainty and pretty!!! I wear white tone jewellery but recently been loving the look of yellow gold, so timeless!


----------



## ginatanzz

goldenfountain said:


> So dainty and pretty!!! I wear white tone jewellery but recently been loving the look of yellow gold, so timeless!


I used to wear white tone jewelry too! But I think as I age, I started loving yellow gold jewelry! They really compliment my skin tone and looks classy


----------



## Nadin22

goldenfountain said:


> May I share my latest Dior beauties: my first ever mitzah, Dway mules, next to the J'adior slingbacks I recently bought but I haven't got a chance to wear them out yet!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## Nadin22

ginatanzz said:


> I want to share this pretty necklace I got from a personal shopper! I couldn’t find it in yellow gold in the states (they only have the rose gold and I’m more into yellow gold than rose gold) so I had to pay a little extra to get it from overseas. Yellow gold jewelry from Dior are just so irresistible! And the best part is that it comes in the holiday packaging that I absolutely love!


Beautiful!


----------



## goldenfountain

Nadin22 said:


> Congrats on your new beauties!


Thank you!


----------



## thkred

labellusting said:


> Thanks!! That’s such a pretty nude! I’m struggling trying to decide between the mini and the small (ABCDior). I love the size of the small, but prefer the chain strap of the mini. Decisions, decisions


The bear with the mini is it fits so little. I think even the small has very minimal space for a few key items.  I'm now debating buying a medium.  I love the chain too on the mini but I just can't do the size.  Good luck!  The lady dior is such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

New twilly and a pair of shoes ( shoes were 50% off).


----------



## Chany214

A mini lady dior and this gorgeous Mitzah that I’m still learning how to tie


----------



## Njeph

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> New twilly and a pair of shoes ( shoes were 50% off).


Did you size up in the shoes? My SAbtold me to go up 1/2 to a whole size in that style. Thanks.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Yes. I had to size up half sizes.




Njeph said:


> Did you size up in the shoes? My SAbtold me to go up 1/2 to a whole size in that style. Thanks.


----------



## Njeph

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Yes. I had to size up half sizes.


Thanks!


----------



## labellusting

So happy to get this from the boutique at 50% off! I’ve been looking for black aviators for quite some time now and these are perfect!


----------



## princeali189

My 30th b-day present! This must be a new men’s item because I’ve been wanting a men’s saddle bag but I wanted something with a detachable strap.


----------



## Venessa84

I ordered these Dconnects in indigo at 40% off what feels like forever ago and they finally came in! Absolutely love them.


----------



## MissyHimeko

Been eyeing Dior lately because Chanel has been getting abit too crazy with the prices of the bags I like. Impulsively bought a 30 Montaigne chain flap (my first bag from Dior!) last Saturday because I couldn’t see any mini rectangle from Chanel that I liked. Debated between the canvas and leather (both are the same price in Singapore) but went with the canvas in the end because I felt it looked more vintage while the leather is slightly too mature and formal for me (not to say I won’t change my mind about it tho). My boyfriend was leaning towards leather because I’m a clumsy girl sometimes and he is worried for the canvas (or if others bumped into me and spilled drinks!) even though he does agree canvas looks nicer on me. After wrestling with myself for a while, I still went for the canvas because that really made my heart sing! It’s so gorgeous, I can’t wait to bring it out after I do some water proofing spray first! Quality wise, I do have to say Chanel does have better quality but nonetheless, this is still an incredibly stunning bag which I cannot wait to use! Let’s see if this bag is going to lead to a start in collecting Dior bags!


----------



## thkred

Love the bag!!  I did this same debate but ended up selecting the blush chain bag as I wanted a nude bag...I picked up the oblique saddle a few months later.  Good timing as I'm hearing price is jumping this week.  You can remove the chain and swap with another strap to change up the look.  I didn't think you could remove the chain but if you look in the middle of the chain there is a section that will slide apart like the antigona strap fits on it's bag.  I was shocked and I never noticed this before...even my SA said he just learned this recently as well.  Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## MissyHimeko

thkred said:


> Love the bag!!  I did this same debate but ended up selecting the blush chain bag as I wanted a nude bag...I picked up the oblique saddle a few months later.  Good timing as I'm hearing price is jumping this week.  You can remove the chain and swap with another strap to change up the look.  I didn't think you could remove the chain but if you look in the middle of the chain there is a section that will slide apart like the antigona strap fits on it's bag.  I was shocked and I never noticed this before...even my SA said he just learned this recently as well.  Enjoy your bag!!
> 
> View attachment 4772355



Thank you! I was also having such a hard time deciding between their new grained leather in the new shade of blue and the canvas but ultimately went with the latter (I am so tempted to go back for another one in leather tho!) their nude looks really lovely too but I’m a careless person haha, I am thinking of going for YSL beige instead as it’s less of a heartbreak if I accidentally stain it . Yes, my SA told me about the chain being removable and taught me how to do it, trying to tempt me with their lovely straps  As it’s my first dior, I held myself back from straps first haha. Maybe if I get more bags from them I will get a strap too. Aww, I love the saddle so much too but unfortunately I’m very petite and I tried it on when I was in Japan (they actually had a price reduction on saddle sometime back in early feb so I thought hey, perfect timing to buy!) but unfortunately, anything bigger than a small saddle looked too big on me and small cannot even fit my iPhone 8 Plus  so happy for you and your saddle tho!


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> Been eyeing Dior lately because Chanel has been getting abit too crazy with the prices of the bags I like. Impulsively bought a 30 Montaigne chain flap (my first bag from Dior!) last Saturday because I couldn’t see any mini rectangle from Chanel that I liked. Debated between the canvas and leather (both are the same price in Singapore) but went with the canvas in the end because I felt it looked more vintage while the leather is slightly too mature and formal for me (not to say I won’t change my mind about it tho). My boyfriend was leaning towards leather because I’m a clumsy girl sometimes and he is worried for the canvas (or if others bumped into me and spilled drinks!) even though he does agree canvas looks nicer on me. After wrestling with myself for a while, I still went for the canvas because that really made my heart sing! It’s so gorgeous, I can’t wait to bring it out after I do some water proofing spray first! Quality wise, I do have to say Chanel does have better quality but nonetheless, this is still an incredibly stunning bag which I cannot wait to use! Let’s see if this bag is going to lead to a start in collecting Dior bags!
> 
> View attachment 4772198


Congratulations! It looks amazing!

May I please ask what it was about this bag that you said Chanel has better quality?


----------



## MissyHimeko

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! It looks amazing!
> 
> May I please ask what it was about this bag that you said Chanel has better quality?



Thank you! I love it! Waiting for my waterproof spray to come so I can finally bring it out!
Actually it took 3 bags before I finally settled on the 4th one to take home. All were brand new from my SA but I found all with defects. First had an obvious defect where the leather was torn from the stitching in front. Second and third ones had scratches in the front of the canvas bag at the big leather piece in the center. Even for the one I eventually went for, there is some scuffing on the front flap at the bottom two corners as well as on the underside of the flap where there a small leather discoloration. However since I really wanted it and it was not that obvious unless someone inspected closely, I just took it (it was already the last brand new piece and I felt bad for troubling my SA too as the shop was closed by the time she went through so many pieces for me and she stayed to finish up my transaction). My SA told me it can’t be perfect and I justified that since my first bags were all Chanel (and I learnt that I should be strict in what I accept due to the price point), maybe I was being too harsh with my expectations since my YSL purchases also had some imperfections (where the SA in Japan told me was due to the way they stitch that might cause the leather to look crinkled at some places, same as what Dior SA told me when I pointed it out on my Montaigne too) , I started to think that maybe I had unnecessarily high standards (afterall they are so pricey... I work hard to afford them so I felt like I should get a piece that’s well made and reflect the premium price)... Usually with Chanel, I never had such problems, I even took display pieces before. Times when the Chanel bag was not satisfactory was usually because I really nitpick due to the price (like maybe the thickness of the leather trim looked slightly uneven or double c was not completely symmetrical on my vanity case) - I will never accept a Chanel bag if they had the same scuffing or small discoloration on the leather.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Here's my most recent, and first every Dior Bag! The patent Rose des Vents small Lady Dior with GHW!


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> Thank you! I love it! Waiting for my waterproof spray to come so I can finally bring it out!
> Actually it took 3 bags before I finally settled on the 4th one to take home. All were brand new from my SA but I found all with defects. First had an obvious defect where the leather was torn from the stitching in front. Second and third ones had scratches in the front of the canvas bag at the big leather piece in the center. Even for the one I eventually went for, there is some scuffing on the front flap at the bottom two corners as well as on the underside of the flap where there a small leather discoloration. However since I really wanted it and it was not that obvious unless someone inspected closely, I just took it (it was already the last brand new piece and I felt bad for troubling my SA too as the shop was closed by the time she went through so many pieces for me and she stayed to finish up my transaction). My SA told me it can’t be perfect and I justified that since my first bags were all Chanel (and I learnt that I should be strict in what I accept due to the price point), maybe I was being too harsh with my expectations since my YSL purchases also had some imperfections (where the SA in Japan told me was due to the way they stitch that might cause the leather to look crinkled at some places, same as what Dior SA told me when I pointed it out on my Montaigne too) , I started to think that maybe I had unnecessarily high standards (afterall they are so pricey... I work hard to afford them so I felt like I should get a piece that’s well made and reflect the premium price)... Usually with Chanel, I never had such problems, I even took display pieces before. Times when the Chanel bag was not satisfactory was usually because I really nitpick due to the price (like maybe the thickness of the leather trim looked slightly uneven or double c was not completely symmetrical on my vanity case) - I will never accept a Chanel bag if they had the same scuffing or small discoloration on the leather.


Sorry to hear that. I guess the people who handled the bags before (including at the production facility) have not been as careful, hence the scratches and the rubbing at the bottom corners. 

Dior's Oblique canvas is a vintage tapestry that has a lot of texture and is quite thick. Due to its relief and thickness, it can imprint into leather that has been sewn on top of it (i.e. at the leather edging around the bottom corners), hence the "crinkling". 

Hopefully your next Dior will be perfect.


----------



## kazenokazuki

Got the matching TDJ small book tote and the pumps. I made the decision on wanting to get the TDJ book tote super late (like 3 weeks ago) when it was all sold out in US, but my wonderful SA was able to get one for me shipped from Paris  Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Dior has such nice packaging. Got myself a new notebook. Can’t resist the color pink and the print is so nice.


----------



## ginatanzz

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Dior has such nice packaging. Got myself a new notebook. Can’t resist the color pink and the print is so nice.
> 
> View attachment 4773361
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773362



I got the notebook too! The Toile de Jouy prints are so pretty! Do you think you’ll be using your notebook? I don’t think I’ll be using mine... it’s too pretty to be used!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Wow, you have a lot. 

Yes, I will be using mine. I thought it was quite expensive, but since I will be using it, I went ahead and splurge.

I love the design in the first picture. But can’t find it on their website. 



ginatanzz said:


> ginatanzz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got the notebook too! The Toile de Jouy prints are so pretty! Do you think you’ll be using your notebook? I don’t think I’ll be using mine... it’s too pretty to be used!
> 
> View attachment 4773366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773368
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773369
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773370
Click to expand...


----------



## ginatanzz

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Wow, you have a lot.
> 
> Yes, I will be using mine. I thought it was quite expensive, but since I will be using it, I went ahead and splurge.
> 
> I love the design in the first picture. But can’t find it on their website.



Yes, I had a hard time finding the holiday Toile de Jouy print notebooks! I was lucky that a Beverly Hills SA on Instagram told me that it was available at the boutique on 57th street in NY... I think they might have more! If you’re interested maybe you can try to call them to place an order or something...
Yes it’s pretty expensive... I like collecting these kind of pretty little things sigh


----------



## Lizwnzw

Got this baby yesterday before the price increase


----------



## MissyHimeko

averagejoe said:


> Sorry to hear that. I guess the people who handled the bags before (including at the production facility) have not been as careful, hence the scratches and the rubbing at the bottom corners.
> 
> Dior's Oblique canvas is a vintage tapestry that has a lot of texture and is quite thick. Due to its relief and thickness, it can imprint into leather that has been sewn on top of it (i.e. at the leather edging around the bottom corners), hence the "crinkling".
> 
> Hopefully your next Dior will be perfect.


I tried to attach some photos. Just took it out to admire it and seems that I missed some parts where the leather seems to be slightly injured  I really like this bag and haven’t gotten the chance to use it but these little issues really deters me from getting another one from Dior again


----------



## averagejoe

MissyHimeko said:


> I tried to attach some photos. Just took it out to admire it and seems that I missed some parts where the leather seems to be slightly injured  I really like this bag and haven’t gotten the chance to use it but these little issues really deters me from getting another one from Dior again
> 
> View attachment 4774002
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774003
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774004
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774005


I was at Dior Yorkdale today and actually looked at exactly these areas (and the bottom) of a burgundy Oblique 30Montaigne bag. Aside from a scuff on the bottom, it did not show any of the other issues that you are showing here.

It is very natural for the leather to ruffle slightly around the corners, though, even if this is not evident on all the bags. It is difficult not to have any ruffling of the area near the point that is bent because the leather starts to "flute" a bit due to excess material. Try taking a strip of leather and bending it around a similar corner and you will see what I mean. Sometimes the person who makes the bag can successfully even it out, but sometimes it forms these slightly bumpy areas. It is very difficult to see these areas anyway.

This is very evident on the Chloe Paraty where the creasing has inspired the designer of the bag to pleat the excess leather where it bends. 





I think this excess forming a ruffling appearance can happen even if Chanel made the bag.


----------



## guanie

I went into Dior wanting to try on the bracelet for kicks and did not even think I would be able to find it in store, but the boutique had it and when the SA put it on my wrist I didn't want to take it off.. (it was also the last one)...


----------



## Venessa84

I might have gotten a little obsessed over the men’s items and do I dare say I like this Voyage Shopper more then the book tote?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The long strap makes this bag so easy to wear and the sneakers are just hot!  

I also can’t wait for the personalization on my Lady to be completed...I’m hoping it’s less then the 8 weeks...


----------



## littlesnoopy

New Dior bracelet. A great stacking piece!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Venessa84 said:


> I might have gotten a little obsessed over the men’s items and do I dare say I like this Voyage Shopper more then the book tote??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780010
> View attachment 4780011
> 
> The long strap makes this bag so easy to wear and the sneakers are just hot!
> 
> I also can’t wait for the personalization on my Lady to be completed...I’m hoping it’s less then the 8 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780025



I’ve never seen tus shopper before!! I like it! Do you mind sharing mod shots


----------



## Venessa84

Chanellover2015 said:


> I’ve never seen tus shopper before!! I like it! Do you mind sharing mod shots


I hadn’t seen it before either and love it! I love how big it is and the long strap is a plus. I don’t have any mod shots of myself but here’s the Dior SA wearing it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
She’s using the regular straps. It has a long strap that can be used cross body. If you need additional shots, let me know and I’ll take some.


----------



## LavenderIce

Venessa84 said:


> I might have gotten a little obsessed over the men’s items and do I dare say I like this Voyage Shopper more then the book tote??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780010
> View attachment 4780011
> 
> The long strap makes this bag so easy to wear and the sneakers are just hot!
> 
> I also can’t wait for the personalization on my Lady to be completed...I’m hoping it’s less then the 8 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780025



I like that Shopper too!  Definitely a nice alternative to the Book Tote.  Oh, and the personalization on the LD!    


littlesnoopy said:


> New Dior bracelet. A great stacking piece!
> View attachment 4780255


That's such a pretty bracelet!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Venessa84 said:


> I hadn’t seen it before either and love it! I love how big it is and the long strap is a plus. I don’t have any mod shots of myself but here’s the Dior SA wearing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s using the regular straps. It has a long strap that can be used cross body. If you need additional shots, let me know and I’ll take some.



Thanks for sharing!! I’ll have to go into Dior to check out for sure!


----------



## Venessa84

LavenderIce said:


> I like that Shopper too!  Definitely a nice alternative to the Book Tote.  Oh, and the personalization on the LD!



Agree! Now only if they offered personalization on more items!


----------



## Peppaaa

Just got this beautiful pair of shoes. LOVE them!  A perfect match with my Lady Dior.


----------



## dotty8

littlesnoopy said:


> New Dior bracelet. A great stacking piece!
> View attachment 4780255



Cute


----------



## Jyeezy

Picked up this beauty a couple weeks ago!


----------



## Nadin22

Jyeezy said:


> Picked up this beauty a couple weeks ago!
> 
> View attachment 4784542


Beautiful! Congrats on your Lady Dior!


----------



## kazenokazuki

Picked up this as something both hubby and I can wear. Excuse of the color (there was bright light from outside shining on it), it’s a dark navy color.


----------



## TraceySH

A few fun tees and sweater... since I can’t dress up at all anymore, might as well embrace “grocery store and 50% dining capacity chic”.


----------



## gummsum

Just received today, Dior around the world.


----------



## Venessa84

I keep forgetting to post my first ever RTW piece and of course it had to be Dior. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Loving everything about the bar jacket and trying it on with my B23 sneaks and matte belt.


----------



## kazenokazuki

Venessa84 said:


> I keep forgetting to post my first ever RTW piece and of course it had to be Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789389
> View attachment 4789390
> View attachment 4789391
> View attachment 4789394
> 
> Loving everything about the bar jacket and trying it on with my B23 sneaks and matte belt.


Congrats on your first RTW purchase! The jacket looks amazing on you


----------



## Venessa84

kazenokazuki said:


> Congrats on your first RTW purchase! The jacket looks amazing on you


Thank you so much! Now hoping to an opportunity to wear it this coming winter.


----------



## thuanchi2709

Got this the day before the price increase and still haven't got a chance to bring her out  
My first Lady Dior


----------



## chopchep

Venessa84 said:


> I keep forgetting to post my first ever RTW piece and of course it had to be Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789389
> View attachment 4789390
> View attachment 4789391
> View attachment 4789394
> 
> Loving everything about the bar jacket and trying it on with my B23 sneaks and matte belt.


Love the jacket color and I LOVE how it looks on you, great piece.


----------



## Venessa84

chopchep said:


> Love the jacket color and I LOVE how it looks on you, great piece.


Aww, thank you so much! I’m really loving the fit of these bar jackets and hoping this isn’t going to start a new addiction.


----------



## cafecreme15

Venessa84 said:


> I keep forgetting to post my first ever RTW piece and of course it had to be Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789389
> View attachment 4789390
> View attachment 4789391
> View attachment 4789394
> 
> Loving everything about the bar jacket and trying it on with my B23 sneaks and matte belt.


So perfect on you!


----------



## Venessa84

cafecreme15 said:


> So perfect on you!


Thank you so much @cafecreme15!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Nice jacket.  Is that RDV necklace as well?  Looks lovely on you. 





Venessa84 said:


> I keep forgetting to post my first ever RTW piece and of course it had to be Dior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789389
> View attachment 4789390
> View attachment 4789391
> View attachment 4789394
> 
> Loving everything about the bar jacket and trying it on with my B23 sneaks and matte belt.


----------



## goldenfountain

gummsum said:


> Just received today, Dior around the world.
> 
> View attachment 4788173


Love the slides!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my latest- so glad I finally found them!
Thanks for letting me share!
PS. Sorry about the wrinkled mitzah as I was so excited I couldn't help playing around with my lady Dior handle with it!


----------



## Mady14

A pair for me and another for the hubby!


----------



## Venessa84

lovieluvslux said:


> Nice jacket.  Is that RDV necklace as well?  Looks lovely on you.


Thank you so much! It’s the VCA Vintage Alhambra 2019 Holiday Pendant.


----------



## noegirl

I got this beauty yesterday. The leather is divine!


----------



## Venessa84

And the Dior addiction continues with these new additions!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Updated my medium Lady Dior with a new strap and mitzah, for a different look.


----------



## Sylly

My first pair of DIOR sneakers


----------



## kazenokazuki

Picked up the new TDJ skirt. I got lucky as I was number 2 in reserve for the size but the person ahead of me decided to pass, so didn’t have to wait a long time. I just love the TDJ print so much.

The tote bag ended up being a surprise present that Dior sent me when they revealed the 2021 Cruise collection.


----------



## baileylab

CoCoBelle said:


> Updated my medium Lady Dior with a new strap and mitzah, for a different look.
> View attachment 4802770


Hi. Is the strap good to use? Is it too thick for you? Thanks!


----------



## caruava

My new purchase.


----------



## CoCoBelle

baileylab said:


> Hi. Is the strap good to use? Is it too thick for you? Thanks!


Like the thinner strap, I don’t use it unless I really have to. It functions well for me.


----------



## CoCoBelle

kavnadoo said:


> My new purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808905


----------



## Mady14

kavnadoo said:


> My new purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4808905



What a creative shot!


----------



## caruava

Mady14 said:


> What a creative shot!



Thank you. Might as well display it if I can't use it.  6th month at home now.


----------



## BB8

Late post on my most recent addition (from June/July). Was able to locate this mitzah after it sold out online. Not typically a mitzah-on-bag person, but in this case I wanted to protect the handles of my book tote. And, as I did not want to personalize my tote with my name, I had previously purchased the "B" mitzah specifically to cover the inner handle of my tote. With the addition of this mitzah, my phoenix collection is now 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
complete.


----------



## lilone

I have had the bag for a little while, but added the strap and it just elevates the look even further.  I had to have this in my life!  I am pleasantly surprised that it fits all my daily essentials AND looks so stunning on!


----------



## whitedollx

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4802154
> 
> 
> And the Dior addiction continues with these new additions!


Gorgeous! (: Is that a cardholder I see?


----------



## thebagqueen

received this necklace today after debating for a while. After seeing it in person I’m so in love!


----------



## dcheung

Bought the book tote mostly for gym/travels but I haven’t had the chance to use this bag yet  It’s too bulky and flashy for everyday use but I love it nonetheless.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

Mini Lady Dior from the Dioramour collection


----------



## Venessa84

A.R.M.Y said:


> View attachment 4816908
> 
> Mini Lady Dior from the Dioramour collection



That heart charm is so cute!


----------



## leooh

Birthday 2020


----------



## misslai

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> View attachment 4396579
> 
> View attachment 4396581
> View attachment 4396583
> View attachment 4396584
> View attachment 4396585
> 
> 
> Loving Dior more and more now.


Hi! The colour your mini lady is in is to die for!! Are you able to share what colour it is exactly?


----------



## steph22

My first Dior purchase


----------



## GucciGoneWild

I am completely OBSESSED with my new Dior Black Oblique Saddle Bag, I thought it was sold out but found one luckily and I love her so much  I plan to build a black on black collection slowly.  I had a quick question as well - has anyone found any issues with storing the strap INSIDE the bag?  I like the way it looks as a display (and i keep by bags close to my door so I can just grab them on the way out) but I'm wondering if it'll wear on the strap or get out of shape over time.  The leather is pretty sturdy but want to be careful.  TIA and thanks for letting me share (:


----------



## averagejoe

GucciGoneWild said:


> I am completely OBSESSED with my new Dior Black Oblique Saddle Bag, I thought it was sold out but found one luckily and I love her so much  I plan to build a black on black collection slowly.  I had a quick question as well - has anyone found any issues with storing the strap INSIDE the bag?  I like the way it looks as a display (and i keep by bags close to my door so I can just grab them on the way out) but I'm wondering if it'll wear on the strap or get out of shape over time.  The leather is pretty sturdy but want to be careful.  TIA and thanks for letting me share (:
> 
> View attachment 4822990
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822992
> 
> 
> View attachment 4822993


I do not recommend storing the strap inside, as the strap can curl quite a bit which can wrinkle the strap over time.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

averagejoe said:


> I do not recommend storing the strap inside, as the strap can curl quite a bit which can wrinkle the strap over time.


Thank you!! Well for now it’s back in the dust bag until I can get a stand to hang it..or might that stretch the strap? Maybe a better question is how should I store it lol.  Maybe I’ll just leave the strap out and keep it on the shelf. Also if there is another thread that I should post this question in just lmk!


----------



## alzal

my new saddle bag!

View attachment 4823249


----------



## averagejoe

GucciGoneWild said:


> Thank you!! Well for now it’s back in the dust bag until I can get a stand to hang it..or might that stretch the strap? Maybe a better question is how should I store it lol.  Maybe I’ll just leave the strap out and keep it on the shelf. Also if there is another thread that I should post this question in just lmk!


You can let the strap stick out of the dust bag, and wrap it with some tissue paper if you want to protect it from dust. Letting it hang from a stand is fine if where the strap rests is wide and rounded like a shoulder (so it won't stretch the strap. Hanging it on a narrow hook can make the strap keep the shape of the hook over time).


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Hi, it’s the opaline gray. 



misslai said:


> Hi! The colour your mini lady is in is to die for!! Are you able to share what colour it is exactly?


----------



## GucciGoneWild

averagejoe said:


> You can let the strap stick out of the dust bag, and wrap it with some tissue paper if you want to protect it from dust. Letting it hang from a stand is fine if where the strap rests is wide and rounded like a shoulder (so it won't stretch the strap. Hanging it on a narrow hook can make the strap keep the shape of the hook over time).


Much appreciated!!


----------



## lilone

GucciGoneWild said:


> Much appreciated!!







I hang my bag with this and it works great!  I purchased it at the container store.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

lilone said:


> View attachment 4824100
> View attachment 4824096
> View attachment 4824096
> 
> I hang my bag with this and it works great!  I purchased it at the container store.


wow this is perfect! i appreciate you sharing


----------



## Megs

lilone said:


> View attachment 4812805
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the bag for a little while, but added the strap and it just elevates the look even further.  I had to have this in my life!  I am pleasantly surprised that it fits all my daily essentials AND looks so stunning on!



I LOVE this strap with this bag - such a great combo that makes it more wearable and casual!


----------



## vivian518

Dior Amour Lady D-lite


----------



## Lightsandcities

Just started using my newest purchase and am glad to find out that it keeps up really well under a drizzle!  Love the colour though I was worried over the light shade being easily dirtied..


----------



## Traciefly

*My new SADDLE POUCH Blue Dior Oblique Jacquard*


----------



## sscrayzee

Ultramatte lady dior medium  its my first dior


----------



## Venessa84

vivian518 said:


> Dior Amour Lady D-lite
> 
> View attachment 4825346



I absolutely love this!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

After debating for a very long time, I finally got the montaigne 30 in the oblique print. I got the oblique shoes as well and they are pretty comfortable.


----------



## rkuro

Cute pink shoes


----------



## saralioness

gummsum said:


> Just received today, Dior around the world.
> 
> View attachment 4788173


Oh my goodness, I need the Around the World Tote but haven’t been able to find it anywhere! And you even have the matching Dways! Sooooo lovely!


----------



## saralioness

rkuro said:


> Cute pink shoes


These are so cute and comfy! I have them in the classic navy but saw that they released this color and gold for their winter collection. Definitely thinking about getting the gold now that I see these.. love the print on the soles!


----------



## leooh

I couldn’t resist Dior costume jewelry again. Think I am mildly obsessed...


----------



## Bel83

I have the Dior canvas tote. Sentimental. My first Dior bag. Recently the straps begin to show sign of cracking. I wonder will Dior repair it so I could use it again.


----------



## giligy

Finally received my Granville espadrilles! The pic was from over a month ago when I tried them on at the Soho boutique.


----------



## oranGetRee

Finally collected my Rosa Mutabilis mitzah today


----------



## mrs_so_loves

YBcozYnot said:


> A pre-loved early-version medium Miss Dior...


@YBcozYnot gorgeous bag! I'm thinking about buying the bag in a different colour. Can you recommend it? Is the chain okay to wear? Any pros and cons you would like to share? I would be very grateful! So hard to find information on this bag... Thanks


----------



## saralioness

leooh said:


> I couldn’t resist Dior costume jewelry again. Think I am mildly obsessed...
> 
> View attachment 4839010
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839011
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839012


How does their jewelry hold up? I’m also in love with their jewelry but have been too scared to buy any because I’m the type of person who always forgets to take out the earrings or take off the necklace and end up wearing them in the shower. Will they tarnish with no hope of salvaging it if I do this accidentally? Repeatedly? Lol


----------



## cowgirlsboots

Here´s my latest dior purchase: a New Lock bag from 2010. I´m over the moon- the addictive and delicious smell of Dior leather fills the place!


----------



## leooh

saralioness said:


> How does their jewelry hold up? I’m also in love with their jewelry but have been too scared to buy any because I’m the type of person who always forgets to take out the earrings or take off the necklace and end up wearing them in the shower. Will they tarnish with no hope of salvaging it if I do this accidentally? Repeatedly? Lol


Hi, I always take out every piece of jewelry (I feel that it’s uncomfortable to wear constantly) so I can’t really say whether it’d hold up in the shower etc. I can safely vouch for the quality if you compare to chanel though, the crystals have never fallen, nor have the crystals ever changed colour.


----------



## fice16

Congrats!  I bought the same Granville espadrilles too!  Love them on you.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My new scarf.  (My cat likes it too, and since she's my little princess, its only fitting she gets draped in silk from time to time!


----------



## HeartHermes

Added the white leather Saddle Bag to my wardrobe this past summer. I love how carefree it is to carry and how it looks with summer dresses.


----------



## thehighheelsgir

Scored these off RealReal


----------



## LexLV

Black lady d-lite


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

Just scored her from a consignment store and she’s my first Dior purse


----------



## Thenewestgirl

LexLV said:


> Black lady d-lite
> 
> View attachment 4846295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846296


I quite like these fabric Lady Diors!  Does anyone know how durable they are?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

HeartHermes said:


> Added the white leather Saddle Bag to my wardrobe this past summer. I love how carefree it is to carry and how it looks with summer dresses.
> 
> View attachment 4845356


I think I just changed my mind about buying a saddle, I might just need one.


----------



## GucciGoneWild

Thenewestgirl said:


> I think I just changed my mind about buying a saddle, I might just need one.


I looooove my saddle bag but I’ve seen/heard many mixed reviews from others. It still holds everything I need and is just such a cute bag!! I have it in black leather oblique and want it in the smooth brown


----------



## Sandi.el

thebagqueen said:


> received this necklace today after debating for a while. After seeing it in person I’m so in love!
> 
> View attachment 4816304


I have this too. I love mine. Enjoy this beauty


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Finally caved and got the MyABC lady dior.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Finally caved and got the MyABC lady dior.
> 
> View attachment 4851740


What gorgeous color is this?


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

The color is Fard.




Thenewestgirl said:


> What gorgeous color is this?


----------



## Thenewestgirl

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> The color is Fard.


 Looks very pretty. And the mitzah goes perfectly with it.


----------



## My_love_for_lux

Just received this beauty from a trusted and reliable Instagram seller The Lux bag


----------



## CoCoBelle

I was in the boutique browsing when these arrived. Loving the new fall/winter collection!


----------



## Thaotran

Finally got my first Rose des vents piece! I was hesitating on this collection for a very long time, until this new open ring came out. It was love at first sight!


----------



## solitudelove

Thaotran said:


> Finally got my first Rose des vents piece! I was hesitating on this collection for a very long time, until this new open ring came out. It was love at first sight!
> 
> View attachment 4873101


I love this! Do you have modeling photos?


----------



## Thaotran

solitudelove said:


> I love this! Do you have modeling photos?


Thank you!! Just quickly took this photo, sorry about my undone nails. In real life it looks 1000x better! Even my SA was shocked about how beautiful it is in real life (we don’t have this instore so I just ordered it without seeing it before).


----------



## Cool Breeze

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!! Just quickly took this photo, sorry about my undone nails. In real life it looks 1000x better! Even my SA was shocked about how beautiful it is in real life (we don’t have this instore so I just ordered it without seeing it before).
> 
> View attachment 4875162


It is a beautiful ring!  It looks wonderful on your hand.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## solitudelove

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!! Just quickly took this photo, sorry about my undone nails. In real life it looks 1000x better! Even my SA was shocked about how beautiful it is in real life (we don’t have this instore so I just ordered it without seeing it before).
> 
> View attachment 4875162


Wow it's stunning! Now I need to go and see it for myself!


----------



## Atuong

My personalised slingbacks are finally here! Cannot contain my excitement ❤️❤️


----------



## Brightcastle

Atuong said:


> My personalised slingbacks are finally here! Cannot contain my excitement ❤️❤️
> 
> View attachment 4876063



Stunning!!


----------



## showgratitude

Dio(r)evolution Barrette Set, gold finish metal and white crystals


----------



## Princessdhea

Just bought em yesterday


----------



## jjjjrl

I finally bit the bullet and got the toile de jouy book tote


----------



## Gravitygirl90

My third Dior bag with a Twilly 
Love her so much


----------



## hokatie

I’m in love with the pattern so just bought these pairs


----------



## Narnanz

Thought I would post my fabulous find...well for me anyway.
The chances of me buying new Dior is slim so this find in my humble town was amazing. 
Found at the thrift for the grand price of 50 cents each , these Dior Volute sunglasses and case.


----------



## luxurylucy

Gravitygirl90 said:


> My third Dior bag with a Twilly
> Love her so much
> 
> View attachment 4881704


What color is that?


----------



## kazenokazuki

My SA worked her magic (somehow) and got me the Air Dior low top that I wanted. Thought the ship was sailed a long time ago but got a surprise text last weekend that she got it for me! Picked it up from the store today


----------



## dignatius

My first Dior:  Medium Diorama in Silver Micro Cannage (pre-loved).   Was on my radar for years but when it was discontinued, I felt I had to act.


----------



## goldenfountain

jjjjrl said:


> I finally bit the bullet and got the toile de jouy book tote
> View attachment 4880222


Gorgeous colorway! I own the exact same pair of blocked heel Dway slides!


----------



## Princessdhea

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Finally caved and got the MyABC lady dior.
> 
> View attachment 4851740


Lovely!!! And the mitzah looks perfectly matched!


----------



## geekywifey

My very first Dior --- My ABCDior with the mitzah


----------



## Princessdhea

geekywifey said:


> My very first Dior --- My ABCDior with the mitzah
> 
> View attachment 4890135


Is it the new cruise collection? So beautiful


----------



## geekywifey

Princessdhea said:


> Is it the new cruise collection? So beautiful



Thank you!! Yes it is, fell head over heels in love with this when I first saw it!


----------



## averagejoe

geekywifey said:


> My very first Dior --- My ABCDior with the mitzah
> 
> View attachment 4890135


Wow! I love the lacquered charms and the pretty colour!


----------



## geekywifey

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I love the lacquered charms and the pretty colour!



Thank you!! The charms and the colour were exactly the reasons I feel in love with this bag!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

My new wallet. Loving this color and the goatskin material.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

I'm dying over this cloud blue color!!  Drooling over the Bobby in it...I'm dying because I've never spent that much on a bag before and just can't bring myself to pull the trigger!


----------



## raiami

This beauty is waiting for me to pick her up! 

I went to the boutique a few months ago looking for this colour (fard) but the SA then told me they stopped producing them, I was so heartbroken and she showed me the powder pink and old rose lady diors, but something just wasn't right about them.

Walked into store yesterday and one had just come in still fresh in the box. Bit impulsive but I snapped her up straight away


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I know right! The color cloud blue is gorgeous. I also saw this color in the myabc lady dior and so tempted to get it, but I just got it in Fard last month.



ATLbagaddict said:


> I'm dying over this cloud blue color!!  Drooling over the Bobby in it...I'm dying because I've never spent that much on a bag before and just can't bring myself to pull the trigger!


----------



## katandcocoa

My first Dior purchase!  Have always loved the Lady Dior handbags but could never make them work with my everyday style, so I decided to settle on a Lady Dior cardholder instead! I visited my local boutique twice before but they never had one in a color I liked until my third visit yesterday when the SA brought out one in this pearlescent Lotus shade. The photo does not do it justice - it is beautiful. (I guess third time’s the charm.)

Also as a side, I’m more of a Chanel person myself but Dior’s color choices and packaging are very impressive. More so than Chanel. I even had a heavy (metal?) gold star charm attached to my shopping bag - is this a regular thing?


----------



## raiami

geekywifey said:


> My very first Dior --- My ABCDior with the mitzah
> 
> View attachment 4890135


I nearly caved and got this instead of the fard I'd been wanting when I saw this, so gorgeous!


----------



## AllThingsBougie

Hi everyone! I just bought my very first Lady Dior (and first Dior purchase) this past weekend. I went in a few weeks ago wanting a lady Dior mini in white, but due to the bag in store being damaged I had to wait a few weeks. Well when I went in this past weekend, my SA presented me this option and I had to take it. Pictures honestly do not do the color justice.


----------



## geekywifey

raiami said:


> I nearly caved and got this instead of the fard I'd been wanting when I saw this, so gorgeous!



The fard is such a classic and easy to match colour. I had a moment of trying to decide between the fard and this colour too!!


----------



## averagejoe

katandcocoa said:


> View attachment 4892977
> 
> 
> My first Dior purchase!  Have always loved the Lady Dior handbags but could never make them work with my everyday style, so I decided to settle on a Lady Dior cardholder instead! I visited my local boutique twice before but they never had one in a color I liked until my third visit yesterday when the SA brought out one in this pearlescent Lotus shade. The photo does not do it justice - it is beautiful. (I guess third time’s the charm.)
> 
> Also as a side, I’m more of a Chanel person myself but Dior’s color choices and packaging are very impressive. More so than Chanel. I even had a heavy (metal?) gold star charm attached to my shopping bag - is this a regular thing?


Congratulations! Yes, I love Dior's packaging. The gold star is a regular thing that they put on their bags, as it is one of Mr. Dior's lucky charms.


----------



## wzy21

AllThingsBougie said:


> View attachment 4893136
> 
> Hi everyone! I just bought my very first Lady Dior (and first Dior purchase) this past weekend. I went in a few weeks ago wanting a lady Dior mini in white, but due to the bag in store being damaged I had to wait a few weeks. Well when I went in this past weekend, my SA presented me this option and I had to take it. Pictures honestly do not do the color justice.


This is lovely. Can I ask what colour this is?


----------



## IntheOcean

katandcocoa said:


> View attachment 4892977
> 
> 
> My first Dior purchase!  Have always loved the Lady Dior handbags but could never make them work with my everyday style, so I decided to settle on a Lady Dior cardholder instead! I visited my local boutique twice before but they never had one in a color I liked until my third visit yesterday when the SA brought out one in this pearlescent Lotus shade. The photo does not do it justice - it is beautiful. (I guess third time’s the charm.)
> 
> Also as a side, I’m more of a Chanel person myself but Dior’s color choices and packaging are very impressive. More so than Chanel. I even had a heavy (metal?) gold star charm attached to my shopping bag - is this a regular thing?


Congrats! Such a nice color!


----------



## Brightcastle

dignatius said:


> My first Dior:  Medium Diorama in Silver Micro Cannage (pre-loved).   Was on my radar for years but when it was discontinued, I felt I had to act.
> 
> View attachment 4886144


Stunning bag!


----------



## Brightcastle

Narnanz said:


> Thought I would post my fabulous find...well for me anyway.
> The chances of me buying new Dior is slim so this find in my humble town was amazing.
> Found at the thrift for the grand price of 50 cents each , these Dior Volute sunglasses and case.
> View attachment 4883431


Fantastic find!!


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

Another consignment shop find 
I believe she’s from the 70’s


----------



## Brightcastle

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> Another consignment shop find
> I believe she’s from the 70’s
> View attachment 4894353
> View attachment 4894354


Wow you have a treasure there, it looks new!


----------



## katandcocoa

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Yes, I love Dior's packaging. The gold star is a regular thing that they put on their bags, as it is one of Mr. Dior's lucky charms.


Thank you! Oh wow that’s so cool, going to have to hang it on the tree this Christmas.


----------



## Princessdhea

Hungover shopping  still on my pajamas


----------



## Princessdhea

Welcoming my Grey Stone Slingback


----------



## bbluxedream

Just bought this today! I’m so happy 
Got it in the lambskin, love this blue so much!


----------



## goldenfountain

Latest shoe purchases and a cute hair clip!


----------



## goldenfountain

Princessdhea said:


> Welcoming my Grey Stone Slingback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894840


Love this shade of grey! So very autumn/winter appropriate


----------



## IntheOcean

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> Another consignment shop find
> I believe she’s from the 70’s
> View attachment 4894353
> View attachment 4894354


Awesome find, congrats! It looks good on you.


----------



## AllThingsBougie

wzy21 said:


> This is lovely. Can I ask what colour this is?


Thank you! I believe this color is called Corda. It’s from the new cruise collection.


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Princessdhea said:


> Welcoming my Grey Stone Slingback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894840



gorgeous! could you share the comfort level of this pair of heels pls? i've not decided as my past few shoe purchases didnt go so well. my chanel mules are too stiff and cut into my feet. the hermes oran has sole that is too flat and worsens by back ache.


----------



## Princessdhea

Firstfullsteps said:


> gorgeous! could you share the comfort level of this pair of heels pls? i've not decided as my past few shoe purchases didnt go so well. my chanel mules are too stiff and cut into my feet. the hermes oran has sole that is too flat and worsens by back ache.


Thank you! I own 4 pairs of jadior slingback in kitten heels, I can tell I never had any discomfort at all, SA told me if I go higher its not gonna as comfortable as in kitten heels.


----------



## jessi5786

Princessdhea said:


> Welcoming my Grey Stone Slingback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894840


LOVE!!  I was considering a pair of the flats!  Are they comfy?  How's the fabric?  Wear them in good health!


----------



## Mandamanda

My first Dior piece!


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Decided that I needed a compact wallet so I got the saddle lotus wallet in ultramatte black! It fits so much for its small size.


----------



## Princessdhea

jessi5786 said:


> LOVE!!  I was considering a pair of the flats!  Are they comfy?  How's the fabric?  Wear them in good health!





jessi5786 said:


> LOVE!!  I was considering a pair of the flats!  Are they comfy?  How's the fabric?  Wear them in good health!


yess they’re super comfy! The fabric is pretty much soft but haven’t seen any wear and tear.


----------



## PookieMalibu

kazenokazuki said:


> My SA worked her magic (somehow) and got me the Air Dior low top that I wanted. Thought the ship was sailed a long time ago but got a surprise text last weekend that she got it for me! Picked it up from the store today



I have some inkling that they may have saved a lot of this stuff and are slowly trickling it out. It's funny that a couple SAs have said it's so hard, but a new one I've recently met and LOVED is finding stuff left and right. Praying she can work a miracle like this for me.


----------



## Thea Rose

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Decided that I needed a compact wallet so I got the saddle lotus wallet in ultramatte black! It fits so much for its small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898952


yay! how is the zipper compartment? do you find it difficult to get the coins out?


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Thea Rose said:


> yay! how is the zipper compartment? do you find it difficult to get the coins out?


TBH I haven't really been using this wallet much because I really use one CC to pay for everything so I just put that in a separate cardholder for easy access. The coin pocket is fairly roomy because it has a "accordion pocket" on one side so it can expand. I don't have any coins in my wallet since I haven't been using cash hehe but here's what it looks like:


----------



## shinelove20

Thaotran said:


> Thank you!! Just quickly took this photo, sorry about my undone nails. In real life it looks 1000x better! Even my SA was shocked about how beautiful it is in real life (we don’t have this instore so I just ordered it without seeing it before).
> 
> View attachment 4875162


OMG! I adore that ring! Never pay attention to dior jewellery usually but now I feel like I need that!


----------



## gummsum

She's a beauty, Dior Book tote.


----------



## iamthecutest

Walk'n'Dior sneakers


----------



## MahaM

iamthecutest said:


> Walk'n'Dior sneakers
> View attachment 4914014
> View attachment 4914015


Cool shoes!
How do you like them so far?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Princessdhea said:


> Welcoming my Grey Stone Slingback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4894840




Hi can i know if this heel is true to size?


----------



## Princessdhea

sandycps said:


> Hi can i know if this heel is true to size?


Yes the shoes are in true size


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

I’m so in love with the Bobby bag and just got a second one. I have the black medium sized one already, but just had to get a large one too. I’m planning on one or two more in medium in colours or perhaps a different type of leather so I’m excited to see what the next year will bring for the Bobby. And isn’t just the Christmas packaging this year ridiculously beautiful?

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## iamthecutest

MahaM said:


> Cool shoes!
> How do you like them so far?



I love them but got a terrible blister on my heel.  My fault for not wearing socks!


----------



## Princessdhea

Will unboxing on Christmas


----------



## balletslipper00

Medium Bobby in Oblique 
It's such a beau, now I want a Bobby in other colours as well.


----------



## 19Bay9

First of all, hello to all the ladies and gents here. Long time lurker, first time poster.
I am so excited that I am now a proud owner of this new Lady D-lite. 
It is my first Dior bag. A purchase to celebrate a milestone in my life.
If any of you got any tips of how to take care of the fabric, please share or point me to any existing posts.


----------



## Venessa84

19Bay9 said:


> First of all, hello to all the ladies and gents here. Long time lurker, first time poster.
> I am so excited that I am now a proud owner of this new Lady D-lite.
> It is my first Dior bag. A purchase to celebrate a milestone in my life.
> If any of you got any tips of how to take care of the fabric, please share or point me to any existing posts.
> View attachment 4917032



What a beauty and welcome to Dior!! I have a Lady D Lite in pink. It’s a pretty good material that should require not too much care when in use. I’d just avoid wearing with new denim and if you notice any dirt, I’ve used baby wipes to clean it off.


----------



## Marmotte

Danseuse Etoile choker and the beautiful Holiday Packaging


----------



## stephaniep97

Just a couple small things. Bummed I didn't get the holiday bag but otherwise Dior packaging is just my favorite. Love this Mitzah SO much. It was a fun mail day


----------



## SupaUltra_J

I wanted to share two “new to me” babes that arrived today. Both are from the years when Raf Simons reigned. To me, Raf’s interpretation of Dior captures the very essence of elegance, grace, and practicality. I kicked myself for having acquired more Lady Diors back then than the ones Raf created for the Maison. I am one proud owner of the Diorissimo too. 

There we go, after searching and searching, waiting and waiting, here are my two ladies, enjoying their new life with me.


----------



## Cool Breeze

SupaUltra_J said:


> I wanted to share two “new to me” babes that arrived today. Both are from the years when Raf Simons reigned. To me, Raf’s interpretation of Dior captures the very essence of elegance, grace, and practicality. I kicked myself for having acquired more Lady Diors back then than the ones Raf created for the Maison. I am one proud owner of the Diorissimo too.
> 
> There we go, after searching and searching, waiting and waiting, here are my two ladies, enjoying their new life with me.
> View attachment 4920617


They are gorgeous!  My first time seeing this style and they are very elegant and chic.  Congratulations!


----------



## goodatlife

kazenokazuki said:


> Picked up the new TDJ skirt. I got lucky as I was number 2 in reserve for the size but the person ahead of me decided to pass, so didn’t have to wait a long time. I just love the TDJ print so much.
> 
> The tote bag ended up being a surprise present that Dior sent me when they revealed the 2021 Cruise collection.
> 
> View attachment 4807195
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807197
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807199


Let me know if you'd ever sell the tote bag  how pretty.


----------



## xlana

My latest purchase was the Dior square silk scarf in the Zodiac print! I'm so in love, I love anything dealing with constellations and astrology so this was completely up my alley. I always try to time my purchases to get the holiday packaging as well since it's always extra special!


----------



## baghagg

Medium 30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch in Blue Oblique Jacquard.  Simply devine!  Great size!  The packaging c'est extrodinaire!

Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> Medium 30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch in Blue Oblique Jacquard.  Simply devine!  Great size!  The packaging c'est extrodinaire!
> 
> Merry Christmas to me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923978
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923979
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923980


I usually find cosmetic bags from the designer brands underwhelming, as they look like basic pouches in monogram material usually, but the way this one is designed with its shape, leather trim, Oblique canvas, and CD logo set on leather is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## baghagg

averagejoe said:


> I usually find cosmetic bags from the designer brands underwhelming, as they look like basic pouches in monogram material usually, but the way this one is designed with its shape, leather trim, Oblique canvas, and CD logo set on leather is absolutely beautiful.


@averagejoe you nailed it!  My pictures don't do it justice.  Also, it's quite large compared to most others.'.


----------



## Gigi_90

Here’s my latest find - new red colour ABC lady dior


----------



## srtacaramelo

So excited I just got 2 new (pre-loved) Dior Soft Totes in tan and red!!!!!  also attached photos of the others in my collection. All have been purchased pre-owned but in near new condition. Just sooo excited about these 2 new additions. I have a dior addiction it seems.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My first Dior bag, the medium Bobby in camel


----------



## baghagg

ATLbagaddict said:


> My first Dior bag, the medium Bobby in camel


I LOVE this bag - congratulations!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

baghagg said:


> I LOVE this bag - congratulations!


Thank you !!  I love it so much too!!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

the saddle bag in dark denim goatskin


----------



## baghagg

diamondsr4ever said:


> the saddle bag in dark denim goatskin


GORGEOUS !!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Chanellover2015

Gigi_90 said:


> Here’s my latest find - new red colour ABC lady dior
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926319
> 
> 
> View attachment 4926321


Omg this red is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## diamondsr4ever

baghagg said:


> GORGEOUS !!!  Congratulations!!!


thank u! i love it too ❤️


----------



## netinvader

Dior jacquard Saddle Pouch with matching nails


----------



## netinvader

Here’s a couple shots with the bag —in the process of moving sorry about the mess!


----------



## IntheOcean

netinvader said:


> Here’s a couple shots with the bag —in the process of moving sorry about the mess!
> 
> View attachment 4928950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928951


Looking good!


----------



## baghagg

netinvader said:


> Dior jacquard Saddle Pouch with matching nails
> View attachment 4928870





netinvader said:


> Here’s a couple shots with the bag —in the process of moving sorry about the mess!
> 
> View attachment 4928950
> 
> 
> View attachment 4928951


Very very cool!!!  How did you get those nails?????  Bag is gorgeous and looks great on you!


----------



## netinvader

baghagg said:


> Very very cool!!!  How did you get those nails?????  Bag is gorgeous and looks great on you!



Thanks so much!

My friend is a Korean Nail Artist. She painted those on my nails by hand! She regretted after she started because it took  so long! But they came out really well.


----------



## baghagg

netinvader said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> My friend is a Korean Nail Artist. She painted those on my nails by hand! She regretted after she started because it took  so long! But they came out really well.


Those nails are a show stopper!  Your friend is quite an artist!


----------



## a-s

so excited to share my very first dior bag! cloud blue goatskin saddle ♥️


----------



## ATLbagaddict

a-s said:


> View attachment 4934574
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so excited to share my very first dior bag! cloud blue goatskin saddle ♥


Congrats !!  That bag is so divine - I sadly just returned mine (the Bobby works better for my lifestyle) but damn if it doesn’t still haunt me a bit - such a beauty!!


----------



## Princessdhea

Been eyeing for this bag in a long time, i pulled the trigger


----------



## baghagg

Princessdhea said:


> Been eyeing for this bag in a long time, i pulled the trigger
> View attachment 4934758
> View attachment 4934759


How beautiful!  What color/material is this bag?  It's amazing !!!


----------



## Princessdhea

baghagg said:


> How beautiful!  What color/material is this bag?  It's amazing !!!


Thank you   I think it’s called azure blue (I’m not sure, because my SA said the color is silver blue or something) in satin and crystal hardware. The color is appear chameleon irl depending on the lighting


----------



## 4dayslikethese

My new in #diorchezmoi blouse. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Montaigne in dark tan with a mitzah.


----------



## Mady14

I'd like to share my Dior haul for the holidays!



Im still very impressed with Dior Holiday Packaging.


----------



## Princessdhea

Merry Christmas
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 everyone!


----------



## BB8

A mix from the private sale and regular purchase that I saved under the tree until Christmas day. Plus the journal thoughtfully given to me by my SA. I just love Dior holiday packaging!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

I scored this beauty with a 50% discount! So glad I didn’t purchase it last year it was heavily overpriced!


----------



## MiNatt

My Christmas gift


----------



## Kitsune711

I received a pair of Friendship bracelets in Rose Gold and Gold tone and a gold metal bee for my mitzahs!

Only thing is...the bracelets are a chore to get on and off because they fit tight on my hand but perfectly on my wrist (fat hands). When I slide the bee onto my Mitzah it makes an awful sound like it's pulling on the silk. I'm not exactly sure what to do now...


----------



## marlenecelines

What I got for Christmas


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> I received a pair of Friendship bracelets in Rose Gold and Gold tone and a gold metal bee for my mitzahs!
> 
> Only thing is...the bracelets are a chore to get on and off because they fit tight on my hand but perfectly on my wrist (fat hands). When I slide the bee onto my Mitzah it makes an awful sound like it's pulling on the silk. I'm not exactly sure what to do now...
> 
> View attachment 4939053


Do you have a photo of the bee for your Mitzah? I haven't seen it before!


----------



## Kitsune711

averagejoe said:


> Do you have a photo of the bee for your Mitzah? I haven't seen it before!



I do!


----------



## averagejoe

Kitsune711 said:


> I do!


Cute! How does this attach to the Mitzah? Sorry I'm curious! I thought that maybe it was a scarf ring but it doesn't look like one.


----------



## Kitsune711

averagejoe said:


> Cute! How does this attach to the Mitzah? Sorry I'm curious! I thought that maybe it was a scarf ring but it doesn't look like one.



You pull the scarf through the hole and then position and tie it off. It's actually so cute.


----------



## JA_UK

I recently added to my growing collection of homewares with this Toile de Jouy teacup set and butter plate from the website...


Then I connected with my SA at Harrods before Tier4 lockdown and got the matching change tray. Dior never disappoints with their packaging




My lovely SA also gave me some little gifts, a fan and a little bag along with the latest Dior magazine.


----------



## BB8

Ordered these but there was a problem with the website, so they didn't arrive in time for Christmas. But, we still have the Christmas tree up, so still have the holiday spirit! First time ordering from their makeup line.


----------



## BB8

JA_UK said:


> I recently added to my growing collection of homewares with this Toile de Jouy teacup set and butter plate from the website...
> View attachment 4940885
> 
> Then I connected with my SA at Harrods before Tier4 lockdown and got the matching change tray. Dior never disappoints with their packaging
> View attachment 4940892
> 
> View attachment 4940890
> 
> My lovely SA also gave me some little gifts, a fan and a little bag along with the latest Dior magazine.
> View attachment 4940900
> View attachment 4940894
> View attachment 4940893
> View attachment 4940895
> View attachment 4940896


Lovely pieces! And, lucky you that you got the complimentary Cruise 2021 bag! They were all out at a couple of the U.S. boutiques. Happy holidays!


----------



## Venessa84

2 little Dior pieces to add to my collection


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Not a purchase but received the cruise tote from my SA for Christmas as well. Really nice details for a canvas tote and it will definitely get lots of use. Love this year's holiday packaging!


----------



## Rocaille

This was an early Christmas gift to myself. Didn't get a chance to snap pictures of it until recently. I had hemmed and hawed over it for almost a year and finally pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## elenachoe

Venessa84 said:


> Excited to add my first pair of Dior sneakers to my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4464804


Hello! Are these true to size? I wear 37 in dior slides, not sure about sneakers! And are these comfy..?


----------



## Capucine

Blue denim saddle and cloud blue LD wallet.
Love the saddle, hate the wallet


----------



## averagejoe

Capucine said:


> Blue denim saddle and cloud blue LD wallet.
> Love the saddle, hate the wallet


Why do you hate the wallet? Is it a holiday gift that you don't want?


----------



## Capucine

averagejoe said:


> Why do you hate the wallet? Is it a holiday gift that you don't want?


Well thats a gift I chose.
My husband was christmas shopping in Paris and was in a hurry so he sent  me pictures and kinda pressured me "quick im about to leave".

So I chose this one and was disappointed when I saw it IRL.
The LD wallet is puffy and looks boring , dull to me. There's something missing in the front, like a small logo or something


----------



## averagejoe

Capucine said:


> Well thats a gift I chose.
> My husband was christmas shopping in Paris and was in a hurry so he sent  me pictures and kinda pressured me "quick im about to leave".
> 
> So I chose this one and was disappointed when I saw it IRL.
> The LD wallet is puffy and looks boring , dull to me. There's something missing in the front, like a small logo or something


May I convince you to love it? It is Dior's most classic style of wallet. The Cannage pattern is instantly recognizable (Dior exclusively uses that). It doesn't have a logo on the front because it doesn't need it. The charms are the extra Dior touch, which is uniquely Dior since most other brands put their logo on their wallets rather than as charms.


----------



## baghagg

Capucine said:


> Blue denim saddle and cloud blue LD wallet.
> Love the saddle, hate the wallet


Wow!  What a dream combo!  You picked beautifully!!!  And that packaging!!!!  I can't "love" your pictures enough!!!  Will you be posting any mod shots (pretty please?). Congratulations!!!

ETA:. I keep vacillating between Blue Denim and Cloud Blue for the Saddle bag so this picture is dreamy to me...


----------



## tareese

Reserved the Rosa Mutabilis Book Tote in May but never heard back about it coming in... so ordered this one when it came out. I am a sucker for a good floral pattern


----------



## baghagg

tareese said:


> Reserved the Rosa Mutabilis Book Tote in May but never heard back about it coming in... so ordered this one when it came out. I am a sucker for a good floral pattern


Simply stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## Capucine

averagejoe said:


> May I convince you to love it? It is Dior's most classic style of wallet. The Cannage pattern is instantly recognizable (Dior exclusively uses that). It doesn't have a logo on the front because it doesn't need it. The charms are the extra Dior touch, which is uniquely Dior since most other brands put their logo on their wallets rather than as charms.


Thank you for being so positive, I've been trying so hard to love it.
I know it's Dior iconic pattern but it just looks "blank" to me.
Maybe it would be different if it was a pop of color like some kind of red, pink or even the classic black or shiny patent leather.
Anyway, it has been sitting pretty at the top of my closet since christmas day and I cannot return it since it comes from abroad...


I actually think the color I chose is different from the clound blue I received.
What do tou think, based on these images? Or is it the same wallet in different lighting ?



What I chose



Cloud blue


----------



## averagejoe

Capucine said:


> Thank you for being so positive, I've been trying so hard to love it.
> I know it's Dior iconic pattern but it just looks "blank" to me.
> It has been sitting pretty at the top of my closet since christmas day and I cannot return it since it comes from abroad...
> 
> I actually think the color I chose is different from the clound blue I received.
> What do tou think, based on these images? Or is it the same wallet in different lighting ?
> 
> View attachment 4951742
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951744


I think it is just lighting. On different materials, the colour can appear different based on how the material diffuses light.


----------



## Capucine

baghagg said:


> Wow!  What a dream combo!  You picked beautifully!!!  And that packaging!!!!  I can't "love" your pictures enough!!!  Will you be posting any mod shots (pretty please?). Congratulations!!!
> 
> ETA:. I keep vacillating between Blue Denim and Cloud Blue for the Saddle bag so this picture is dreamy to me...


Thank you 
I was also considering cloud blue for my saddle. I chose denim blue because the saddle only comes with shiny goatskin in cloud blue and I like calfskin better.

Did you see it IRL though ? My SA send me tons of pictures and I must admit that it looks stunning on the saddle!
You cant go wrong with either


----------



## Capucine

averagejoe said:


> I think it is just lighting. On different materials, the colour can appear different based on how the material diffuses light.


Good to know !
Thank you so much for your nice feedback, I pray I change my mind and learn to love it


----------



## baghagg

Capucine said:


> Thank you
> I was also considering cloud blue for my saddle. I chose denim blue because the saddle only comes with shiny goatskin in cloud blue and I like calfskin better.
> 
> Did you see it IRL though ? My SA send me tons of pictures and I must admit that it looks stunning on the saddle!
> You cant go wrong with either


Yes, I went to my (quasi) local boutique last week for the Saddle bag in the Oblique jacquard but they had none available, so I tried on the Cloud Blue and it was devine!  But when I look on the website I keep going back to look at the Denim as well as Dark Denim, and I'm so indecisive.  I intend to go into NYC soon and I think I'll get to see more options ..


----------



## giligy

tareese said:


> Reserved the Rosa Mutabilis Book Tote in May but never heard back about it coming in... so ordered this one when it came out. I am a sucker for a good floral pattern



Congrats! One of my Dior SAs just texted me about this one coming in today too. I really wanted this one in green though - they made it for the runway where it was the same floral pattern but the background was green instead of white.


----------



## TraceySH

Today arrived my loot - I am in love with the new stuff as you can see!


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Today arrived my loot - I am in love with the new stuff as you can see!


Lovely, congratulations! Curious to hear your thoughts about the Caro after you’ve had the chance to take them out.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hello,
I’d like to share my latest Dior item, which I believe a vintage piece. I’ve searched the brooch for long since the first time I spotted it in a vintage Facebook page but it was not for sale. I’ve also tried to find information about it (collection, production time etc.) but still failed to know more about it. It would be appreciated if you can provide any hint.
Thanks.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely, congratulations! Curious to hear your thoughts about the Caro after you’ve had the chance to take them out.


I have the black one all armed and ready for today  I will let u know! I have the larger size shearling that I bought in early November. Size is really good, but shearling is more bulky, for certain.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Hello,
> I’d like to share my latest Dior item, which I believe a vintage piece. I’ve searched the brooch for long since the first time I spotted it in a vintage Facebook page but it was not for sale. I’ve also tried to find information about it (collection, production time etc.) but still failed to know more about it. It would be appreciated if you can provide any hint.
> Thanks.


I don't know what collection this is from, but it is a brooch of their famous medallion logo.


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Lovely, congratulations! Curious to hear your thoughts about the Caro after you’ve had the chance to take them out.


Ok, today I schlepped it around all over town, errands, shopping, gym, etc. It's EASY. The outside pocket is a huge plus, and clasp can be fastened and unfastened with one hand. Fantastic alternative to Chanel reissue or cf, quality most likely is better in the long run. I love the leather on it, and I wasn't freaked when a car in front of me slammed on the brakes, as then did I, and poor Caro went flying. So far, so good. I think it's a winner!


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> I don't know what collection this is from, but it is a brooch of their famous medallion logo.


Thank you.


----------



## pixiestyx00

I got my first Dior saddle bag. I’ve eyed this bag for awhile but never been able to settle on the variant. I fell head over heels for this one!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

My new saddle cardholder in cloud blue!  She’s a cutie - definitely a nice smaller alternative to my LV wallet on the days when I want a lighter carry - I’m hoping this satiates my (slight) regret at returning the actual saddle bag in cloud blue; still think of that bag from time to time sigh


----------



## averagejoe

pixiestyx00 said:


> I got my first Dior saddle bag. I’ve eyed this bag for awhile but never been able to settle on the variant. I fell head over heels for this one!
> 
> View attachment 4957403
> 
> View attachment 4957404


This Saddle is on display at the front of the Dior flagship in Toronto and every time I went to get a curbside pick-up, I couldn't help but admire it. It is so beautiful! Congratulations on such a special piece!


----------



## Princessdhea

pixiestyx00 said:


> I got my first Dior saddle bag. I’ve eyed this bag for awhile but never been able to settle on the variant. I fell head over heels for this one!
> 
> View attachment 4957403
> 
> View attachment 4957404


So prettyyy! Congrats babe!


----------



## MelissaPurse

My new to me Preloved Cannage Drawstring Hobo and first Dior bag in my collection. Thanks for letting me share my excitement ☺️


----------



## pixiestyx00

averagejoe said:


> This Saddle is on display at the front of the Dior flagship in Toronto and every time I went to get a curbside pick-up, I couldn't help but admire it. It is so beautiful! Congratulations on such a special piece!





Princessdhea said:


> So prettyyy! Congrats babe!



Thank you! It really is a stunning bag!


----------



## baghagg

pixiestyx00 said:


> I got my first Dior saddle bag. I’ve eyed this bag for awhile but never been able to settle on the variant. I fell head over heels for this one!
> 
> View attachment 4957403
> 
> View attachment 4957404


Wow!  I've only seen this one online - what a stunner!  Congrats!  Would love to see mod shots sometime..


----------



## moissydan98

after a month of waiting with delayed shipping (i totally understand) my vintage bag is finally here   
and my little prada robot mermaid charm will be joining her


----------



## averagejoe

daniellainez67 said:


> after a month of waiting with delayed shipping (i totally understand) my vintage bag is finally here
> and my little prada robot mermaid charm will be joining her
> 
> View attachment 4959852


I love it! Is that Lips the fish from Ty?


----------



## moissydan98

averagejoe said:


> I love it! Is that Lips the fish from Ty?


thank you!! & OMG why yes he is!!!


----------



## averagejoe

daniellainez67 said:


> thank you!! & OMG why yes he is!!!


I love it!!! Brings me back to some childhood memories!


----------



## moissydan98

averagejoe said:


> I love it!!! Brings me back to some childhood memories!


thank you so much!!glad he could brighten a day


----------



## averagejoe

daniellainez67 said:


> thank you so much!!glad he could brighten a day


Definitely. I still have a lot of my older ones. I store them in a box. I may actually have Lips, too! Can't give them away. Part of my childhood growing up. It may sound weird, but whenever I open the box where I store them when I try to move things around, I can't help but look at them and feel this wonderful nostalgia!


----------



## moissydan98

averagejoe said:


> Definitely. I still have a lot of my older ones. I store them in a box. I may actually have Lips, too! Can't give them away. Part of my childhood growing up. It may sound weird, but whenever I open the box where I store them when I try to move things around, I can't help but look at them and feel this wonderful nostalgia!


awww omg that’s the sweetest thing ever! it’s not weird at all i totally get it  i’ve made it a habit to get a plush animal and match it with my bags now hahaha


----------



## Cool Breeze

MelissaPurse said:


> My new to me Preloved Cannage Drawstring Hobo and first Dior bag in my collection. Thanks for letting me share my excitement ☺
> View attachment 4959257


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful bag, very cool vibe


----------



## pink-zebra

Over the moon with these from the boutique today! First Dior purchase ever.


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> Ok, today I schlepped it around all over town, errands, shopping, gym, etc. It's EASY. The outside pocket is a huge plus, and clasp can be fastened and unfastened with one hand. Fantastic alternative to Chanel reissue or cf, quality most likely is better in the long run. I love the leather on it, and I wasn't freaked when a car in front of me slammed on the brakes, as then did I, and poor Caro went flying. So far, so good. I think it's a winner!


Sorry dear, I didn’t receive a notification that you responded. Just red your first impression summary in the Caro thread - thank you so much for generously sharing and keeping us posted. The price point for the larger version is pretty high but considering the durable leather I am willing to splurge. Will try to get one shipped to me this week to try on at home. Thanks again, much appreciated!


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Been eyeing these shoes for quite some time and managed to purchase them today with a discount!


----------



## caroperouse

Say hello to my new baby : Dior 30 Montaigne in denim foncé ! It was a very hard journey to get it in this color, and I used to hesitate A LOT with the light grey version. Blue seems more accurate to my lifestyle and my style !

What do you think ? Love it or leave it ?
(joking, I'm gonna keep it anyway)


----------



## TraceySH

pinkorchid20 said:


> Sorry dear, I didn’t receive a notification that you responded. Just red your first impression summary in the Caro thread - thank you so much for generously sharing and keeping us posted. The price point for the larger version is pretty high but considering the durable leather I am willing to splurge. Will try to get one shipped to me this week to try on at home. Thanks again, much appreciated!


I can't wait to see it! Which color are you going to get?


----------



## chubbyshopper

Last time I bought a Dior bag was 4 years ago, so have been outta the game with Dior for awhile. Have just realised how much prices have gone up in general especially with the Lady Diors 
Nearly bought this bag in the L.V version and so glad I held out for Dior.  I couldn't pass up this cutie in my favourite colour and for me it's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the perfect Crossbody too.
Presenting my Dior small vanity bag in Stone Grey


----------



## Chanellover2015

Capucine said:


> Blue denim saddle and cloud blue LD wallet.
> Love the saddle, hate the wallet



that saddle in denim blue is stunning!!!!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My first piece from Dior


----------



## pinkorchid20

TraceySH said:


> I can't wait to see it! Which color are you going to get?


I still haven't made up my mind (I am moving this week so I didn't have much time to properly think it through) but am gravitating towards the grey. Dior's grey is always perfection.


----------



## Chanellover2015

chubbyshopper said:


> Last time I bought a Dior bag was 4 years ago, so have been outta the game with Dior for awhile. Have just realised how much prices have gone up in general especially with the Lady Diors
> Nearly bought this bag in the L.V version and so glad I held out for Dior.  I couldn't pass up this cutie in my favourite colour and for me it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the perfect Crossbody too.
> Presenting my Dior small vanity bag in Stone Grey



I’m interested in getting one of these 
Could you do some mod shots


----------



## a-s

my price increase panic buy: small red patent lady dior
opted for a pop of color for my first lady dior


----------



## Chanellover2015

a-s said:


> my price increase panic buy: small red patent lady dior
> opted for a pop of color for my first lady dior
> View attachment 4968597


Love that red!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

a-s said:


> my price increase panic buy: small red patent lady dior
> opted for a pop of color for my first lady dior
> View attachment 4968597


Magnificent!  Congratulations!


----------



## rendelujo

My first Dior bag! Been eyeing this one for two years now and I finally got it!  they stopped giving the holiday packaging (as seen from other customers) in my area BUT my SA was kind enough to still get me one I was so happy. Even the packaging is such a treat!


----------



## caroperouse

rendelujo said:


> My first Dior bag! Been eyeing this one for two years now and I finally got it!  they stopped giving the holiday packaging (as seen from other customers) in my area BUT my SA was kind enough to still get me one I was so happy. Even the packaging is such a treat!



30 Montaigne lovers are here !


----------



## pixiestyx00

Well Dior got me again and fast 

I just couldn’t pass up the Lady Dior Art bag collab with Judy Chicago. It’s just so stunning and totally changes color depending on the lighting. It’s my first Lady Dior! I think this is the medium size?


----------



## Venessa84

pixiestyx00 said:


> Well Dior got me again and fast
> 
> I just couldn’t pass up the Lady Dior Art bag collab with Judy Chicago. It’s just so stunning and totally changes color depending on the lighting. It’s my first Lady Dior! I think this is the medium size?
> 
> View attachment 4970519
> 
> View attachment 4970520
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970530
> 
> View attachment 4970537
> 
> View attachment 4970531
> 
> View attachment 4970532



Wow! This is a true piece of art. Congratulation!!


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t think I ever shared my blanket find at the outlet. It’s so soft!


----------



## rendelujo

caroperouse said:


> 30 Montaigne lovers are here !



True that! I find that the 30 montaigne doesn’t get much love as compared to the other styles of Dior. So it’s nice to find fellow Montaigne lovers!!! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## rendelujo

pixiestyx00 said:


> Well Dior got me again and fast
> 
> I just couldn’t pass up the Lady Dior Art bag collab with Judy Chicago. It’s just so stunning and totally changes color depending on the lighting. It’s my first Lady Dior! I think this is the medium size?
> 
> View attachment 4970519
> 
> View attachment 4970520
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970530
> 
> View attachment 4970537
> 
> View attachment 4970531
> 
> View attachment 4970532



Oh my goodness I just gasped when I saw this. IT IS DIVINE! And your photos are so good too! Really captures the shine of the bag!!!


----------



## BB8

Tried this bag on a year ago and said I was going to get it this year for my birthday. Then the huge price increase occurred (+$450) and I could've kicked myself. Then I hear about the upcoming price increase on Feb.1, so I jumped the gun and got this wish list item a bit over a month early before my birthday. I also looked at the opaline grey and lotus pink variations, and almost went with the grey, but decided to stay classic for my first LD.  Got home and found out my SA packed me a little surprise early-bday gift which is such a cute scarf I love, and love his thoughtfulness and kindness. 
Repacked everything and will reopen again in about a month to celebrate. I just love this cute little LD and can't wait to see her again !


----------



## Calibb883

Grabbing a few pieces before the 2/1 price increase. Went in for the lady Dior, but it doesn’t match my style so came out with these pieces instead. I love black bags


----------



## Calibb883

Calibb883 said:


> Grabbing a few pieces before the 2/1 price increase. Went in for the lady Dior, but it doesn’t match my style so came out with these pieces instead. I love black bags
> 
> View attachment 4971064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4971065


----------



## rendelujo

And another montaigne lover! ❤️ Congrats on the new beauties


----------



## Cool Breeze

pixiestyx00 said:


> Well Dior got me again and fast
> 
> I just couldn’t pass up the Lady Dior Art bag collab with Judy Chicago. It’s just so stunning and totally changes color depending on the lighting. It’s my first Lady Dior! I think this is the medium size?
> 
> View attachment 4970519
> 
> View attachment 4970520
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970530
> 
> View attachment 4970537
> 
> View attachment 4970531
> 
> View attachment 4970532


Congratulations!  What an amazing looking bag!!  It is a work of art.  Will you wear it out?


----------



## pixiestyx00

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  What an amazing looking bag!!  It is a work of art.  Will you wear it out?



I definitely will wear it out at least a few times, but then it may become a display piece.


----------



## PurseNuubie

My panic purchases before the price increase
- Mini cherry red lambskin
- ABCDior blush lambskin


----------



## 4857102

My 30M has arrived!


----------



## MeBagaholic

PurseNuubie said:


> My panic purchases before the price increase
> - Mini cherry red lambskin
> - ABCDior blush lambskin
> 
> View attachment 4971703
> View attachment 4971704


Did you buy them in store
I want to order online but im not sure if it will come without any issues or should i go to boutique 
Omg beautiful!


----------



## wilz05

My first Dior purchase (the upcoming price increase next week definitely made me bite the bullet). 

Went in for the Lady Dior in Fard/Blush but when I saw this white lizard mini Lady D it was love at first sight. The photo doesn't do it justice but the combo with the champagne gold hardware is *chefs kiss*.


----------



## PurseNuubie

MeBagaholic said:


> Did you buy them in store
> I want to order online but im not sure if it will come without any issues or should i go to boutique
> Omg beautiful!


Thank you! 
I’ve never shopped at the store since there’s no store near my place, so I can’t say much about that. But I got the ABC blush online and it came perfectly packaged. No complaints!

The mini red was sold out online, so I had to call the customer service number on the website and they referred me to a store that had the bag in stock. So I ordered it through the phone with the store SA. And uhh.. I was a bit disappointed when the bag came. First, the box was too big for the mini bag (way bigger than the ABCDior box that I got), but it had bubble wraps inside, so not really a huge problem. The main issue was, the strap was missing!! I contacted the store and thankfully they shipped the strap to my place a couple days later.

Based on my experience, I would definitely buy it on the website next time, or visit the store directly if there’s one around.


----------



## caroperouse

4857102 said:


> My 30M has arrived!
> 
> View attachment 4971739


another 30 montaigne lover


----------



## MeBagaholic

Hi
I have a question about my abcdior bag
I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
Are both the same colors?
The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
Can anyone tell me if they are different?
How can i get the color Fard?
Thankyou


----------



## caroperouse

MeBagaholic said:


> Hi
> I have a question about my abcdior bag
> I am looking for the color fard but online i see it in blush
> Are both the same colors?
> The reference for fard is M50P but the blush version is M51P
> Can anyone tell me if they are different?
> How can i get the color Fard?
> Thankyou



They appear really similar. Maybe the name of the color featured on the website varies depending on the country you live in.

The ABC Dior in Fard Color is still available in its ultramatte version on the French website. Try to ask your SA to order one


----------



## MeBagaholic

caroperouse said:


> They appear really similar. Maybe the name of the color featured on the website varies depending on the country you live in.
> 
> The ABC Dior in Fard Color is still available in its ultramatte version on the French website. Try to ask your SA to order one
> 
> View attachment 4972396


Oh okay i will ask
I live in the US
I see it as blush color listed


----------



## caroperouse

MeBagaholic said:


> Oh okay i will ask
> I live in the US
> I see it as blush color listed



It must be a translation issue at this point. I hope you'll manage to score it


----------



## MeBagaholic

caroperouse said:


> It must be a translation issue at this point. I hope you'll manage to score it


I hope so too  
I was about to place order online but i dont know quality wise what i can get like wrinkle on leather or stitch issue


----------



## dpgyrl026

My beauties just arrived!  Abcdior was  preloved and arrived same day as the Jadore slingbacks that I got from Bloomies South Coast


----------



## pixiestyx00

dpgyrl026 said:


> My beauties just arrived!  Abcdior was  preloved and arrived same day as the Jadore slingbacks that I got from Bloomies South Coast
> View attachment 4972777



I’m generally not a neutrals person when it comes to bags (Johnny Cash was my wardrobe twin so I need color from somewhere lol), but that color is really lovely. I think the quilting really pops on it, Congrats!


----------



## LavenderIce

wilz05 said:


> My first Dior purchase (the upcoming price increase next week definitely made me bite the bullet).
> 
> Went in for the Lady Dior in Fard/Blush but when I saw this white lizard mini Lady D it was love at first sight. The photo doesn't do it justice but the combo with the champagne gold hardware is *chefs kiss*.



Congrats on this beauty! Hope to see more pics of this around these parts.


----------



## MiNatt

My BD present from me to me
Just before price increase 
❤️❤️❤️❤️


And the ring, BD present from my family


----------



## Miss.E

hello all first time posting my Dior purchases. I grabbed these before the price increase.

Couldn’t say no to the pretty embroidery of the Dior book tote. Plus I missed out on the Rosa Mutabilis last year.

The comfortable Tee in my favourite colour. Love the flower pattern

Last but not least DH offered to get the ‘oui’ earring. ❤

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

Miss.E said:


> hello all first time posting my Dior purchases. I grabbed these before the price increase.
> 
> Couldn’t say no to the pretty embroidery of the Dior book tote. Plus I missed out on the Rosa Mutabilis last year.
> 
> The comfortable Tee in my favourite colour. Love the flower pattern
> 
> Last but not least DH offered to get the ‘oui’ earring. ❤
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4975542
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4975544


Congratulations! This Book Tote design is so lovely. Your DH is so sweet for getting you those earrings!


----------



## Miss.E

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! This Book Tote design is so lovely. Your DH is so sweet for getting you those earrings!


 thank you


----------



## Chanotchka

My first lady Dior and last Dior purchase, initially wanted to but it for my birthday in 1,5 months, but with the upcoming price increase, I decided to do it earlier. 
I'm very happy with the color I chose (was debating between black and iron grey), and overall great bag, new arrival at the boutique (at the phone i was told only black was available) so it all worked out well. 
I did not get a swan dustbag. Is this normal? Would it be rude for me to ask for one? (I was not present when the bag was packaged so I didn't notice until unboxing.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Ok so I went into the boutique - no appointment. Didn’t know how crazy it would be due to the dreaded price increase but was pleasantly surprised with only having to wait a couple of minutes until I was let in. I wanted to look and was planning to buy the Dior shoulder bag (men’s) but I ended up with these two other items instead  ‍♀️ 

I had always looked and admired their scarves but whatever I wanted in the past they didn’t have anymore. The SA was pleasant and brought several options that ya were nice until he brought out the following. I couldn’t find it on the website but it has their oblique pattern. Anyhow, I loved the scarf right away. It’s huge but not overwhelming.

As for how did I end up with their dway slides...don’t ask me! ‍♀️
was it the fear and pressure of that darn price increase? Ya I think so.  hmmm so that was more of an impulse buy. 
can anyone tell me about the comfort and wear on their slides?
 What do you guys think?? Should I keep the slides?


----------



## Chanellover2015

MiNatt said:


> View attachment 4975504
> 
> My BD present from me to me
> Just before price increase
> ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 4975505
> 
> And the ring, BD present from my family



I have the same lady Dior and I love it!! Wear in good health


----------



## BB8

Chanellover2015 said:


> Ok so I went into the boutique - no appointment. Didn’t know how crazy it would be due to the dreaded price increase but was pleasantly surprised with only having to wait a couple of minutes until I was let in. I wanted to look and was planning to buy the Dior shoulder bag (men’s) but I ended up with these two other items instead  ‍♀
> 
> I had always looked and admired their scarves but whatever I wanted in the past they didn’t have anymore. The SA was pleasant and brought several options that ya were nice until he brought out the following. I couldn’t find it on the website but it has their oblique pattern. Anyhow, I loved the scarf right away. It’s huge but not overwhelming.
> 
> As for how did I end up with their dway slides...don’t ask me! ‍♀
> was it the fear and pressure of that darn price increase? Ya I think so.  hmmm so that was more of an impulse buy.
> can anyone tell me about the comfort and wear on their slides?
> What do you guys think?? Should I keep the slides?


Congrats on your pre-increase purchases. That scarf looks amazing! How big is it and what is the material? Can you please share the item code?


----------



## Venessa84

Chanotchka said:


> My first lady Dior and last Dior purchase, initially wanted to but it for my birthday in 1,5 months, but with the upcoming price increase, I decided to do it earlier.
> I'm very happy with the color I chose (was debating between black and iron grey), and overall great bag, new arrival at the boutique (at the phone i was told only black was available) so it all worked out well.
> I did not get a swan dustbag. Is this normal? Would it be rude for me to ask for one? (I was not present when the bag was packaged so I didn't notice until unboxing.
> 
> View attachment 4975957



Beautiful bag! Yes it should’ve come with the swan dust bag and you should ask your SA for one. I know sometimes they run out but my SA has always sent me one in those cases.


----------



## Chanellover2015

BB8 said:


> Congrats on your pre-increase purchases. That scarf looks amazing! How big is it and what is the material? Can you please share the item code?



thanks!
They keep the tag here. Size is 140x140
Material is silk, wool and cotton


----------



## silviap90

So I felt the pressure of the newest price increase and picked up my newest addition. The My ABCDior in Fard  was a little taken back that in the end , the price increase wasn’t that much and I could have waited but it’s so stunning and to make things a bit better, the tag says Made in France of which my other Lady Dior was made in Italy, so it was a nice surprise. Here is a family photo and a close up....as you can see, I’m terrible at tying mitzahs to the handle


----------



## Chanellover2015

silviap90 said:


> So I felt the pressure of the newest price increase and picked up my newest addition. The My ABCDior in Fard  was a little taken back that in the end , the price increase wasn’t that much and I could have waited but it’s so stunning and to make things a bit better, the tag says Made in France of which my other Lady Dior was made in Italy, so it was a nice surprise. Here is a family photo and a close up....as you can see, I’m terrible at tying mitzahs to the handle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976233
> View attachment 4976234



she’s gorgeous indeed! And what a nice surprise to have her with a made in France tag. Don’t think those are common. I also have the fard color but mine is made in Italy. 
you will love her. She’s a true beauty!!


----------



## silviap90

Chanellover2015 said:


> she’s gorgeous indeed! And what a nice surprise to have her with a made in France tag. Don’t think those are common. I also have the fard color but mine is made in Italy.
> you will love her. She’s a true beauty!!


Thank you. This is my first light coloured bag ever so I am a bit nervous using her. I hope she wears well and doesn’t show up dirt and marks too easily


----------



## MeBagaholic

MiNatt said:


> View attachment 4975504
> 
> My BD present from me to me
> Just before price increase
> ❤❤❤❤
> View attachment 4975505
> 
> And the ring, BD present from my family


Soooo beautiful 
I saw someone make a long necklace out of the dior star charm they give with the bag purchases. Looked cute. She had the cd choker and that star as a long necklace


----------



## Thaotran

Just panic buy this last week because last time it was $800 increase here. This is the mini lady in velvet with crystals on the charm. I Never felt any velvet as soft as this!!


----------



## shyla14

I can’t resist, the floral print of Mille Fleur is fabulous! This book tote matches everything! I ordered the Dway slides to match but it was too matchy matchy for my liking!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I went crazy shopping a day before the price increase!! 
Cosmetics
2 slip on sneakers
A set of bracelets
2 sets of earrings
Ring
Black jadior shirt
Coin purse
Scarf


----------



## stockcharlie

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I went crazy shopping a day before the price increase!!
> Cosmetics
> 2 slip on sneakers
> A set of bracelets
> 2 sets of earrings
> Ring
> Black jadior shirt
> Coin purse
> Scarf
> 
> View attachment 4978772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978782


love the bracelet and coin purse - so pretty!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

stockcharlie said:


> love the bracelet and coin purse - so pretty!


Thanks.


----------



## shyla14

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I went crazy shopping a day before the price increase!!
> Cosmetics
> 2 slip on sneakers
> A set of bracelets
> 2 sets of earrings
> Ring
> Black jadior shirt
> Coin purse
> Scarf


Awesome Haul! How do the slip ons fit? Are they comfy and worth it!


----------



## averagejoe

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I went crazy shopping a day before the price increase!!
> Cosmetics
> 2 slip on sneakers
> A set of bracelets
> 2 sets of earrings
> Ring
> Black jadior shirt
> Coin purse
> Scarf
> 
> View attachment 4978772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978782


Wow what a haul! Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

shyla14 said:


> Awesome Haul! How do the slip ons fit? Are they comfy and worth it!


Thanks!! The slip ons are very very comfortable.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a haul! Congratulations!


Thanks.


----------



## boomer1234

My first Dior anything!


----------



## angelz629

boomer1234 said:


> My first Dior anything!


Love those! I was thinking of getting myself a pair! Are they comfortable?


----------



## tugnabs

Hi everyone! reposting from dudes and their dior.






						Dudes and their Diors
					

In anticipation of the US price increase, I went to the men’s boutique today and secured two pouch w/ strap bags. Even if the price isn’t increased on these specific items, I’m glad to finally have them in my possession. Reveal soon!




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Purchased my first Dior piece (mini roller in oblique) and wanted to share some eye candy with everyone in this thread.

I think this roller is quite unisex and can see many females rocking it if you're looking for something casual other than the traditional saddle/book tote silhouette (and much more affordable imo!)

Dior Homme definitely have some beautiful items many may overlook. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## boomer1234

angelz629 said:


> Love those! I was thinking of getting myself a pair! Are they comfortable?


They will need Some breaking in. The mesh ones were more comfortable but I didn’t find these to be too uncomfortable


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

I have this same exact pair too. For me, it is definitely uncomfortable. The straps in the back would give me blisters even if I only wear it for a short period of time. The technical fabric is also very stiff.  Too bad, because I do love the design though. 
If there was a mesh one, I think it will be a lot more comfortable. 




angelz629 said:


> Love those! I was thinking of getting myself a pair! Are they comfortable?


----------



## gucci_chelsea

my last dior purchase was the Diorissimo bag...haven’t been interested in anything during the MGC era. But then the 2020 Christmas packaging lured me in and I fell in love with their fine jewellery collection 
2 months on and here’s the damage...someone help!




thanks for letting me share


----------



## Winterbaby

finally got my size.


----------



## solitudelove

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I went crazy shopping a day before the price increase!!
> Cosmetics
> 2 slip on sneakers
> A set of bracelets
> 2 sets of earrings
> Ring
> Black jadior shirt
> Coin purse
> Scarf
> 
> View attachment 4978772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978777
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978778
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978779
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978780
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978781
> 
> 
> View attachment 4978782


What an amazing haul!!!


----------



## chellemg

Always have a weakness for vanity case!


----------



## bbkctpf

chellemg said:


> Always have a weakness for vanity case!
> View attachment 4986838


Stunning!!!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

This gorgeous ear crawler


----------



## sashinla

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> This gorgeous ear crawler


I'm trying to tell myself I'm done with costume jewelry to put more money towards fine jewelry but this ear crawler is AMAZING!!


----------



## boomer1234

Oh I posted this on the book tote thread too


----------



## erinrose

Mitzah to match the lady


----------



## TheGoofyCat

Finally got to unbox this beauty for my bday. So in love!


----------



## averagejoe

TheGoofyCat said:


> Finally got to unbox this beauty for my bday. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990270


It's beautiful! Congratulations!

May I please ask if you bought this from the online Dior boutique? The box looks different from the boutique one, and some members were saying that the online store was giving out magnetic closure boxes instead of the lid boxes from the boutique now.


----------



## Antje_MUC

After being used to Hermes prices, I have to admit, I have lost control a little and bought FOUR first Dior pieces ever... (at the price of one Hermes) I am a little embarrassed, but at the same time extremely happy with my bags. The Munich store is amazing, I managed to buy these pieces from them despite the lockdown (all shops are closed). Greatest service I have ever received from a luxury boutique!


----------



## averagejoe

Antje_MUC said:


> After being used to Hermes prices, I have to admit, I have lost control a little and bought FOUR first Dior pieces ever... (at the price of one Hermes) I am a little embarrassed, but at the same time extremely happy with my bags. The Munich store is amazing, I managed to buy these pieces from them despite the lockdown (all shops are closed). Greatest service I have ever received from a luxury boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990562


Wow! What a haul! Congratulations!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Antje_MUC said:


> After being used to Hermes prices, I have to admit, I have lost control a little and bought FOUR first Dior pieces ever... (at the price of one Hermes) I am a little embarrassed, but at the same time extremely happy with my bags. The Munich store is amazing, I managed to buy these pieces from them despite the lockdown (all shops are closed). Greatest service I have ever received from a luxury boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990562


Beautiful selection!  Congratulations!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

averagejoe said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> May I please ask if you bought this from the online Dior boutique? The box looks different from the boutique one, and some members were saying that the online store was giving out magnetic closure boxes instead of the lid boxes from the boutique now.



Thanks 

I purchased this from the online store (uk) There was no ribbon or bag with a star charm, the only thing that came with a ribbon in a little box was the letter charms that go on the strap. It would’ve been nice to get everything but at the end of the day it was the bag I was after and at least I got the swan dust bag hehe.


----------



## averagejoe

TheGoofyCat said:


> Thanks
> 
> I purchased this from the online store (uk) There was no ribbon or bag with a star charm, the only thing that came with a ribbon in a little box was the letter charms that go on the strap. It would’ve been nice to get everything but at the end of the day it was the bag I was after and at least I got the swan dust bag hehe.


Thanks for your reply. I really haven't ever seen this box before, so it's nice to see a picture of it. Sorry that your purchase didn't come with everything, but as you said, at the end of the day, it is the bag/item that we are after.


----------



## geenebeene

This beauty is my VDay present from my dear hubby. The color on the website says angel pink but the actual name of the color on the tag is called rose clair.   Website color looks more like shiny baby pink but one I got is more matted pink with peachy undertone. I called customer service and talked with one of the store SA to confirm that angel pink is indeed rose clair.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

love the color! It’s gorgeous! 




geenebeene said:


> This beauty is my VDay present from my dear hubby. The color on the website says angel pink but the actual name of the color on the tag is called rose clair.   Website color looks more like shiny baby pink but one I got is more matted pink with peachy undertone. I called customer service and talked with one of the store SA to confirm that angel pink is indeed rose clair.


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Got a pair of earrings today.


----------



## bbkctpf

chellemg said:


> Always have a weakness for vanity case!
> View attachment 4986838


Can u show us what fits? I didn’t find any YouTube videos on this


----------



## bbkctpf

geenebeene said:


> This beauty is my VDay present from my dear hubby. The color on the website says angel pink but the actual name of the color on the tag is called rose clair.   Website color looks more like shiny baby pink but one I got is more matted pink with peachy undertone. I called customer service and talked with one of the store SA to confirm that angel pink is indeed rose clair.


So perfect for vday! Congrats!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

averagejoe said:


> It's beautiful! Congratulations!
> 
> May I please ask if you bought this from the online Dior boutique? The box looks different from the boutique one, and some members were saying that the online store was giving out magnetic closure boxes instead of the lid boxes from the boutique now.


FYI I also received the magnetic closure box for my saddle bag that I re-ordered from the online boutique at the end of January.


----------



## micahanne

Late post but this is my haul from the sale in December. I’m all set with shoes lol I wanted a nude pump but didn’t see anything in my size.. the first pic I was able to get at 50% and the pumps I got at 60% I was a bit hesitant with the higher pumps coz I don’t tend to wear this heel height but glad I took the plunge because they are actually comfortable .. just happy to share. Credit lranger for the pump photo lol didnt have a chance to take photo yet - still hiding from the hubby haha


----------



## Marmotte

My new to me My Lady Dior in Dark Grey   
Came with 6 pins, lucky me!


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

sashinla said:


> I'm trying to tell myself I'm done with costume jewelry to put more money towards fine jewelry but this ear crawler is AMAZING!!


I totally agree, Dior definitely have some drop dead gorgeous ear pieces


----------



## Rockysmom

Antje_MUC said:


> After being used to Hermes prices, I have to admit, I have lost control a little and bought FOUR first Dior pieces ever... (at the price of one Hermes) I am a little embarrassed, but at the same time extremely happy with my bags. The Munich store is amazing, I managed to buy these pieces from them despite the lockdown (all shops are closed). Greatest service I have ever received from a luxury boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990562


Is that one on the far left the indigo blue gradient?


----------



## Louboutin329

Cutie_angel8823 said:


> Got a pair of earrings today.


Hi! Can you post a modeling pic when you have a chance? I've been looking at these earrings online for a year but haven't purchased since there's no images! TIA!


----------



## Louboutin329

LiveAndLuxessorize said:


> This gorgeous ear crawler


Hi, is this available online or did you purchase in a boutique?


----------



## Antje_MUC

Rockysmom said:


> Is that one on the far left the indigo blue gradient?


 No, just the ultramatte in grey. My SA just sent me pictures of the gradient Lady Dior! Stunning!


----------



## Rockysmom

Antje_MUC said:


> No, just the ultramatte in grey. My SA just sent me pictures of the gradient Lady Dior! Stunning!


Yep just got her today!


----------



## Antje_MUC

Rockysmom said:


> Yep just got her today!


Great choice! Congratulations!! I hope more pictures will follow!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Here you go.


----------



## sweetlikechocolate

Chanellover2015 said:


> Ok so I went into the boutique - no appointment. Didn’t know how crazy it would be due to the dreaded price increase but was pleasantly surprised with only having to wait a couple of minutes until I was let in. I wanted to look and was planning to buy the Dior shoulder bag (men’s) but I ended up with these two other items instead  ‍♀
> 
> I had always looked and admired their scarves but whatever I wanted in the past they didn’t have anymore. The SA was pleasant and brought several options that ya were nice until he brought out the following. I couldn’t find it on the website but it has their oblique pattern. Anyhow, I loved the scarf right away. It’s huge but not overwhelming.
> 
> As for how did I end up with their dway slides...don’t ask me! ‍♀
> was it the fear and pressure of that darn price increase? Ya I think so.  hmmm so that was more of an impulse buy.
> can anyone tell me about the comfort and wear on their slides?
> What do you guys think?? Should I keep the slides?



Keep the slides. They look good on you.


----------



## PryncessT

Brought home this delicious baby today! The 30 Montaigne in beige box calfskin. Walked into the store with full intention to BROWSE ONLY but left with this bag because my heart wouldn’t let me leave without it.

Can anyone who’s owned this bag in this leather let me know if it scratches as easily as everyone says it does? Does it need a lot of babying? Ooh and color transfer? Any help is appreciated!! ❤️


----------



## PryncessT

caroperouse said:


> Say hello to my new baby : Dior 30 Montaigne in denim foncé ! It was a very hard journey to get it in this color, and I used to hesitate A LOT with the light grey version. Blue seems more accurate to my lifestyle and my style !
> 
> What do you think ? Love it or leave it ?
> (joking, I'm gonna keep it anyway)
> 
> View attachment 4962768
> View attachment 4962772


Hiiii!! Stunning color!!!  any updates on wear and tear so far?  have you managed to keep it scratch free? Hehe.


----------



## Cool Breeze

PryncessT said:


> Brought home this delicious baby today! The 30 Montaigne in beige box calfskin. Walked into the store with full intention to BROWSE ONLY but left with this bag because my heart wouldn’t let me leave without it.
> 
> Can anyone who’s owned this bag in this leather let me know if it scratches as easily as everyone says it does? Does it need a lot of babying? Ooh and color transfer? Any help is appreciated!! ❤
> 
> View attachment 4996848


Beautiful bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

Love the floral design and decided to get it in the card holder.


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Louboutin329 said:


> Hi, is this available online or did you purchase in a boutique?


Got it from 24s.com


----------



## Cherlyn88

Late to the game and got it after the latest price increase but better late than never!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

silviap90 said:


> So I felt the pressure of the newest price increase and picked up my newest addition. The My ABCDior in Fard  was a little taken back that in the end , the price increase wasn’t that much and I could have waited but it’s so stunning and to make things a bit better, the tag says Made in France of which my other Lady Dior was made in Italy, so it was a nice surprise. Here is a family photo and a close up....as you can see, I’m terrible at tying mitzahs to the handle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976233
> View attachment 4976234



hi, I love your new bag! is this colour "blush" on the website?


----------



## hokatie

My recent purchases....  my joys......


----------



## geenebeene

hokatie said:


> My recent purchases....  my joys......



So pretty~  BTW, how comfortable are the shoes? I'm thinking about buying one with kitten heels.


----------



## hokatie

geenebeene said:


> So pretty~  BTW, how comfortable are the shoes? I'm thinking about buying one with kitten heels.


I have tried them around the house and they’re super comfy.


----------



## caroperouse

PryncessT said:


> Hiiii!! Stunning color!!!  any updates on wear and tear so far?  have you managed to keep it scratch free? Hehe.



Thank you !

I don't wear it on a daily basis, but for now, it is as shiny as new !
I'm more concerned about how the closure will scratch than the leather. Even if it's smooth, it doesn't seem that fragile.


----------



## Taiwo92

Picked her up recently and she’s too cute to not post


----------



## honolulu168

Their wrapping is so awesome and beautiful!!!


----------



## PryncessT

caroperouse said:


> Thank you !
> 
> I don't wear it on a daily basis, but for now, it is as shiny as new !
> I'm more concerned about how the closure will scratch than the leather. Even if it's smooth, it doesn't seem that fragile.



Ah that's good to hear! I've used it a couple of times now and you're right. The leather is not as fragile as people say it is, but i am pretty careful. I also got the bag with an enamel clasp because i was concerned the clasp would scratch too. But i've slowly learnt to just let go of the idea of retaining a perfect looking bag and just use it


----------



## heeleenaaa

chellemg said:


> Always have a weakness for vanity case!
> View attachment 4986838


Sooooo pretty! Does it get scratches easily?


----------



## Sunfall77

My first Dior ever 




Wallet from the 2020 rising phoenix special collection for lunar new year. Preloved, and has a few cracks in the surface at the bend...but still so gorgeous !! I've got a card holder from this year's hibiscus collection on the way too


----------



## Capucine

Just added the guitar strap to my saddle and it took the bag to a whole new level  such a beauty


----------



## Sunfall77

Ahh my 5 gusset cardholder from the 2021 lunar new year hibiscus collection arrived. It's so cute. Even the chain is surprisingly cute - I thought it would be silly for a wallet of this size but it works surprisingly well. 










I'm torn though - it's really so so light colored, inside and out. I'm worried if I try to use this as my wallet and put cash/cards in it, it will get instantly dirty and dingy and un-cute. And there are so many corners that can pick up dye transfer. What to do, keep and baby it, or return ? Any advice for keeping white wallets pristine??


----------



## Cutie_angel8823

maybe get the card holder? You still get the beautiful print but at a much lower price point. 



Sunfall77 said:


> Ahh my 5 gusset cardholder from the 2021 lunar new year hibiscus collection arrived. It's so cute. Even the chain is surprisingly cute - I thought it would be silly for a wallet of this size but it works surprisingly well.
> 
> View attachment 5006647
> 
> View attachment 5006648
> 
> View attachment 5006649
> 
> View attachment 5006650
> 
> 
> I'm torn though - it's really so so light colored, inside and out. I'm worried if I try to use this as my wallet and put cash/cards in it, it will get instantly dirty and dingy and un-cute. And there are so many corners that can pick up dye transfer. What to do, keep and baby it, or return ? Any advice for keeping white wallets pristine??


----------



## silviap90

Firstfullsteps said:


> hi, I love your new bag! is this colour "blush" on the website?


Yes I believe Fard and Blush refer to the same colour.


----------



## LeilaCreates

I just purchased a medium LD in black cannage patent calfskin from the Dior website two days ago—my first Dior bag purchase!! My lovely bag was waiting for me when I arrived home this evening, and I absolutely adore it. I literally just opened the package and took an admiring look, but haven’t totally unboxed yet because it’s late, I’m exhausted, and I’m saving the unboxing excitement for tomorrow. Even the packaging is lovely! I will update with the photos tomorrow, but was so excited that I wanted to share. Now just have to wait for COVID to be over so I can take this gorgeous new bag out on the town...


----------



## Alliiccee

I purchased the micro dior vanity in black and got the large size blue book tote before the price increase.


----------



## stephsposhlife

I just purchased a pre loved that needed A LOT of work. It’s a bit of a hobby for me and I’m super happy how it turned out, especially getting the shape back! Hope you enjoy- before and after below:


----------



## stylequake

Wow, @stephsposhlife - the Lady looks pristine! Flawless execution on the restoration.


----------



## LavenderIce

stephsposhlife said:


> I just purchased a pre loved that needed A LOT of work. It’s a bit of a hobby for me and I’m super happy how it turned out, especially getting the shape back! Hope you enjoy- before and after below:



You did an amazing job! She came out beautifully!


----------



## diorwhore123

Hi Everyone!! New Purseblog member here Just wanted to share my recent purchase of the SS2021 gradient Dior saddle bag. It was such a beauty that I couldn't resist to add another saddle bag in my collection! I also have a men's saddle as pictured on the right. Hope everyone is doing well during these covid-19 times.


----------



## averagejoe

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi Everyone!! New Purseblog member here Just wanted to share my recent purchase of the SS2021 gradient Dior saddle bag. It was such a beauty that I couldn't resist to add another saddle bag in my collection! I also have a men's saddle as pictured on the right. Hope everyone is doing well during these covid-19 times.


Welcome to The Purse Forum! I love your Saddles! The gradient finish is so nice!


----------



## Penelopepursula

stephsposhlife said:


> I just purchased a pre loved that needed A LOT of work. It’s a bit of a hobby for me and I’m super happy how it turned out, especially getting the shape back! Hope you enjoy- before and after below:


Doesn't even look like the same purse. You did an amazing job!


----------



## iferodi

Alliiccee said:


> I purchased the micro dior vanity in black and got the large size blue book tote before the price increase.



Could you share mod pictures and what can fit inside the micro vanity please?


----------



## sunflower_13

These arrived today!


----------



## Cat.A

I bought my first Dior bag a week ago and I went for the 30 Montaigne ultra matte in dusty pink. I followed my heart that told me that it’s the right bag for me in this moment, although a Lady Dior would be a more sensible choice as first bag of this brand. I definitely love my purchase, it makes my heart sing and I want my Dior collection keep growing in the future and my goal is to add a Lady Dior next.


----------



## cali_to_ny

Cat.A said:


> I bought my first Dior bag a week ago and I went for the 30 Montaigne ultra matte in dusty pink. I followed my heart that told me that it’s the right bag for me in this moment, although a Lady Dior would be a more sensible choice as first bag of this brand. I definitely love my purchase, it makes my heart sing and I want my Dior collection keep growing in the future and my goal is to add a Lady Dior next.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Vespa_girl

stephsposhlife said:


> I just purchased a pre loved that needed A LOT of work. It’s a bit of a hobby for me and I’m super happy how it turned out, especially getting the shape back! Hope you enjoy- before and after below:



Lovely Lady Dior you have there. May I ask what year she was made?

I have a 1995 Lady Dior and to stop the sagging have inserted an inner frame - have you had to do any changes to the inside of the bag to reinforce it or will she now sit up on her own?
Also what touch up did you use for the white corners?


----------



## Sunfall77

Some pretty Lady Dior Stud sunglasses, now I'm hooked and want a pair in another color too


----------



## VerityBlue

Just got the Dior Bobby in Black Grained Calfskin today! So in love with this style, and super happy they released it in a more durable leather.


----------



## stephsposhlife

Vespa_girl said:


> Lovely Lady Dior you have there. May I ask what year she was made?
> 
> I have a 1995 Lady Dior and to stop the sagging have inserted an inner frame - have you had to do any changes to the inside of the bag to reinforce it or will she now sit up on her own?
> Also what touch up did you use for the white corners?


It is from 2005

I didn’t add an interior frame, but to be honest I initially  thought I was going to have too.  The steps I took were :
1.)stuffed with paper/ tissue to desired shape
2.) cleaned with warm soapy water (blue dawn specifically - as it was incredibly dirty) this then made the leather damp/ slightly wet. I then let it sit for 24-48h to dry completely on its own. 
3.) once completely dry I used my hair dryer on it to warm the leather
4.) set it outside on my deck in the cold ( I read that this would “shock” it back into shape) 
5.) left it stuffed for about a week or so just to be sure, and then when I finally took the stuffing out I was pleasantly surprised to see the shape had returned!  I do keep it stuffed in the dust bag when not in use as well.

For the corners, after cleaning/conditioning I used angelus leather paint. I had to do a custom mixture as the white was too white.  When applying you need to do light coats and sometimes multiple.  

hope this helps!


----------



## Vespa_girl

stephsposhlife said:


> It is from 2005
> 
> I didn’t add an interior frame, but to be honest I initially  thought I was going to have too.  The steps I took were :
> 1.)stuffed with paper/ tissue to desired shape
> 2.) cleaned with warm soapy water (blue dawn specifically - as it was incredibly dirty) this then made the leather damp/ slightly wet. I then let it sit for 24-48h to dry completely on its own.
> 3.) once completely dry I used my hair dryer on it to warm the leather
> 4.) set it outside on my deck in the cold ( I read that this would “shock” it back into shape)
> 5.) left it stuffed for about a week or so just to be sure, and then when I finally took the stuffing out I was pleasantly surprised to see the shape had returned!  I do keep it stuffed in the dust bag when not in use as well.
> 
> For the corners, after cleaning/conditioning I used angelus leather paint. I had to do a custom mixture as the white was too white.  When applying you need to do light coats and sometimes multiple.
> 
> hope this helps!



Thanks for your reply - you have done a great job. May you enjoy your lady for many years to come.

I have a white lambskin cannage wallet so I might give your method a go for cleaning some of the dirt and refreshing it.


----------



## Sunfall77

Obsessed with these Lady Dior Stud sunglasses, my second pair now, this pair in the tortoise color


----------



## PurseLover72

I got my first Dior bag (pouch) today. I'm so happy with it!


----------



## stephsposhlife

PurseLover72 said:


> I got my first Dior bag (pouch) today. I'm so happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 5031960


It’s beautiful! ❤️ Is this the wallet on chain? And if so, can it fit a cell phone?


----------



## PurseLover72

stephsposhlife said:


> It’s beautiful! ❤ Is this the wallet on chain? And if so, can it fit a cell phone?


Yes, it is the wallet on chain, and it fits my cell phone (galaxy s9 plus). It's slightly larger than my Chanel woc.


----------



## bbkctpf

I just got my first dior bag ever - palm trees book tote from 2020!  It is SO stunning. I understand now when people say it’s like a piece of artwork!

I noticed there’s some lose stitching on the c, t and o. Is this normal since it’s an embroidered bag?


----------



## averagejoe

bbkctpf said:


> I just got my first dior bag ever - palm trees book tote from 2020!  It is SO stunning. I understand now when people say it’s like a piece of artwork!
> 
> I noticed there’s some lose stitching on the c, t and o. Is this normal since it’s an embroidered bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033113
> View attachment 5033114


Congratulations! And yes, it is normal.


----------



## bbkctpf

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! And yes, it is normal.


Thanks so much


----------



## Venessa84

I told my Dior outlet SA if a book tote shows up to let me know and she did not fail.




I knew I didn’t want an oblique version given that I already have an oblique tote so this America flag version couldn’t be any better.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Venessa84 said:


> I told my Dior outlet SA if a book tote shows up to let me know and she did not fail.
> View attachment 5035162
> 
> View attachment 5035161
> 
> I knew I didn’t want an oblique version given that I already have an oblique tote so this America flag version couldn’t be any better.


Ohh my Dior tote in outlet already !??


----------



## jp824

I managed to go to the boutique and the outlet in the same week.  At the boutique, I picked up the slingback pumps and palm skirt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Later in the week, I found 2 pairs of shoes at the outlet for half off.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Gorgeous gold CD belt buckle and a high quality longer length reversible belt from Etsy! Dior packaging is always the best.


----------



## bbkctpf

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5040052
> 
> Gorgeous gold CD belt buckle and a high quality longer length reversible belt from Etsy! Dior packaging is always the best.


Looks good! Can you share your Etsy link?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

bbkctpf said:


> Looks good! Can you share your Etsy link?


Sure!









						MattLucasSingapore - Etsy
					

Shop Customized leather and exotic skin products by MattLucasSingapore. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## jeepers13

My purchase today


----------



## jeepers13

jp824 said:


> I managed to go to the boutique and the outlet in the same week.  At the boutique, I picked up the slingback pumps and palm skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036388
> View attachment 5036390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the week, I found 2 pairs of shoes at the outlet for half off.
> View attachment 5036391
> View attachment 5036392


Oh my how I love those boutique slingbacks! How is sizing and comfort?


----------



## sydsunshine

I just recently received this large lady dior in black lambskin ghw. It’s from year 1997 and barely used. Not more people like the large, but I’m absolutely in love with it


----------



## alexiebe

Finally found the vintage Dior that I was looking for a while : the Street Chic by John Galliano  he is even more beautiful that I expected, I love this baby


----------



## Venessa84

CrazyCool01 said:


> Ohh my Dior tote in outlet already !??



Yup, not sure if this is an indication that they’ll be phasing out the large book totes. I guess time will tell.


----------



## averagejoe

Venessa84 said:


> Yup, not sure if this is an indication that they’ll be phasing out the large book totes. I guess time will tell.


They are not phasing out the Book Totes. They just move some seasonal styles that don't sell as well there. Same with their guitar straps. They will keep producing these styles.

I'm disappointed that they decided to put them there instead of just selling to their employees at a discount. Certainly doesn't inspire confidence in these lines of products as good investments.


----------



## mandy_mandy

I found this amazing Street Chic Dior messenger bag on Poshmark for a steal. I got it authenticated and I’m obsessed with it. It’s helping me live out my rocker chic dreams.


----------



## lilthai

Saddle wallet ❤️


----------



## Katostar

Here are all my latest Dior purchases to date that I'm sharing here for the first time. bought first Dior item just before Xmas last year

Got Saddle pouch Dec 2020 and mitzah scarf
Then in Jan and Feb 2021 got Dior belt buckle, oblique tie and travel set

More video and pics on my IG StyleStarTO if interested


----------



## averagejoe

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5048308
> View attachment 5048309
> View attachment 5048310
> View attachment 5048311
> 
> 
> Here are all my latest Dior purchases to date that I'm sharing here for the first time
> 
> Got Saddle pouch Dec 2020 and mitzah scarf
> Then in Jan and Feb 2021 got Dior belt buckle, oblique tie and travel set
> 
> More video and pics on my IG StyleStarTO if interested


Wow you got quite a Dior collection since December! Congrats! From your IG name, I assume you are from Toronto?


----------



## Katostar

averagejoe said:


> Wow you got quite a Dior collection since December! Congrats! From your IG name, I assume you are from Toronto?


Thank you! Yes I’m in Toronto! I love stars and the packaging attracted me and then I fell in love with the oblique pattern. Although the travel set I had to get help from a friend in Hong Kong just before the last price increase to get and send over. We don’t have it here in Canada Or Sold out. Only something similar with big pouch, eye mask and do no disturb sign and luggage tag. Everything else I bought here.


----------



## averagejoe

Katostar said:


> Thank you! Yes I’m in Toronto! I love stars and the packaging attracted me and then I fell in love with the oblique pattern. Although the travel set I had to get help from a friend in Hong Kong just before the last price increase to get and send over. We don’t have it here in Canada Or Sold out. Only something similar with big pouch, eye mask and do no disturb sign and luggage tag. Everything else I bought here.


I'm from Toronto too! Nice to meet another Dior fan in Toronto!


----------



## LavenderIce

Katostar said:


> View attachment 5048308
> View attachment 5048309
> View attachment 5048310
> View attachment 5048311
> 
> 
> Here are all my latest Dior purchases to date that I'm sharing here for the first time. bought first Dior item just before Xmas last year
> 
> Got Saddle pouch Dec 2020 and mitzah scarf
> Then in Jan and Feb 2021 got Dior belt buckle, oblique tie and travel set
> 
> More video and pics on my IG StyleStarTO if interested


I like the way you've displayed your collection. I wish I had that many stars.


----------



## Katostar

LavenderIce said:


> I like the way you've displayed your collection. I wish I had that many stars.


 Thank you so much! it as temp display but one day I want to display properl. I love my SA. She was kind enough to give me extras


----------



## CoCoBelle

Waited a few months for these to finally arrive in store. I love the transparency and coverage.


----------



## matchastrawb

Just bought the 30 montaigne bag in ecru with grained calfskin! Still debating between three colors though, can someone help me decide??

I am deciding between the navy oblique and ecru (off-white with grained calfskin)! Planning to wear it with my spring/summer outfits (blush, whites, denim, pastels) I think both colors could also be worn year round but let me know your thoughts! My outfits tend to be pretty simple (no crazy patterns really). Would also want to use it as a clutch for evening events

My biggest worry is that the ecru color will yellow over time and I am scared to wear it with denim, although I think i could easily get it out since it is grained leather, but I am not sure. I was also looking at the cloud blue but am nervous about the durability of the box calfskin leather. Thanks in advance!


----------



## yenniemc

Got myself a My ABCDior Lady Dior and a mitzah! Spent today playing what would fit in it. ♥️ I am in love!


----------



## CoCoBelle

yenniemc said:


> Got myself a My ABCDior Lady Dior and a mitzah! Spent today playing what would fit in it. ♥ I am in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053263


Congrats! It’s my fave, it’s such a classic bag!


----------



## BrightStar57

So excited to have finally got myself the long-time dream bag Lady Dior (my ABCDior) yesterday (and for shops to have finally reopened in London after months of lockdown). It was a tough choice, as they had some beautiful colours, but I fell in love with this dark pink / silver hardware combination. Eyeing the mini Lady Dior as my next Dior bag already, it's too cute.


----------



## IntheOcean

BrightStar57 said:


> So excited to have finally got myself the long-time dream bag Lady Dior (my ABCDior) yesterday (and for shops to have finally reopened in London after months of lockdown). It was a tough choice, as they had some beautiful colours, but I fell in love with this dark pink / silver hardware combination. Eyeing the mini Lady Dior as my next Dior bag already, it's too cute.
> View attachment 5053802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053807


Congrats on getting your Lady Dior! Out of those four options, the pink one is the absolute prettiest, for sure!


----------



## BrightStar57

IntheOcean said:


> Congrats on getting your Lady Dior! Out of those four options, the pink one is the absolute prettiest, for sure!


 Thank you. Agreed!


----------



## averagejoe

BrightStar57 said:


> So excited to have finally got myself the long-time dream bag Lady Dior (my ABCDior) yesterday (and for shops to have finally reopened in London after months of lockdown). It was a tough choice, as they had some beautiful colours, but I fell in love with this dark pink / silver hardware combination. Eyeing the mini Lady Dior as my next Dior bag already, it's too cute.
> View attachment 5053802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053804
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053805
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053807


The feeling of being able to shop again in a store is wonderful! Congratulations on your new ABCDior!


----------



## BrightStar57

averagejoe said:


> The feeling of being able to shop again in a store is wonderful! Congratulations on your new ABCDior!


Thank you And yes, it was definitely amazing to be out and about shopping again! Nice to have some normality back.


----------



## Chanellover2015

I swear Dior’s customer service it’s top notch!!  Had some issues with the Claire d lune studs and my SA started to show me what I could replace them with. Equal or more value. 
I had wanted these but since I already had the Clair d line studs felt they were too similar but guess it was meant to be. I just hope I don’t have any issues with this style.


----------



## DIO

I'm such a logo ho for the Dior montaigne. I got so excited when I saw they finally made some simple, dainty pieces that match the bracelet I bought last year!


----------



## celineluver

Picked up this beauty after lusting over the denim blue abc Dior for nearly a year. I saw this in the boutique and it was love at first sight, so I finally pulled the trigger. This is my very first purchase from Dior and I could not be happier with this classic beauty with a twist. Pictured here with a cameo from my bottega.


----------



## averagejoe

celineluver said:


> Picked up this beauty after lusting over the denim blue abc Dior for nearly a year. I saw this in the boutique and it was love at first sight, so I finally pulled the trigger. This is my very first purchase from Dior and I could not be happier with this classic beauty with a twist. Pictured here with a cameo from my bottega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055828
> View attachment 5055829


Absolutely loving both your gradient Lady Dior and Padded Cassette! Congratulations!


----------



## celineluver

averagejoe said:


> Absolutely loving both your gradient Lady Dior and Padded Cassette! Congratulations!


Thank You!


----------



## BrightStar57

celineluver said:


> Picked up this beauty after lusting over the denim blue abc Dior for nearly a year. I saw this in the boutique and it was love at first sight, so I finally pulled the trigger. This is my very first purchase from Dior and I could not be happier with this classic beauty with a twist. Pictured here with a cameo from my bottega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055828
> View attachment 5055829



Congratulations! It’s so gorgeous. And I really love the pins that you chose ☺


----------



## yenniemc

celineluver said:


> Picked up this beauty after lusting over the denim blue abc Dior for nearly a year. I saw this in the boutique and it was love at first sight, so I finally pulled the trigger. This is my very first purchase from Dior and I could not be happier with this classic beauty with a twist. Pictured here with a cameo from my bottega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055828
> View attachment 5055829


This is beautiful!!!


----------



## meredith0724

celineluver said:


> Picked up this beauty after lusting over the denim blue abc Dior for nearly a year. I saw this in the boutique and it was love at first sight, so I finally pulled the trigger. This is my very first purchase from Dior and I could not be happier with this classic beauty with a twist. Pictured here with a cameo from my bottega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5055828
> View attachment 5055829



I have been searching everywhere for a bag this color!! The website makes it look much darker. This is the "Denim Blue Cannage Lambskin" version, right? I love it so much!


----------



## celineluver

meredith0724 said:


> I have been searching everywhere for a bag this color!! The website makes it look much darker. This is the "Denim Blue Cannage Lambskin" version, right? I love it so much!


This one is the indigo blue gradient color.


meredith0724 said:


> I have been searching everywhere for a bag this color!! The website makes it look much darker. This is the "Denim Blue Cannage Lambskin" version, right? I love it so much!


 This one is actually the Indigo Blue Gradient Cannage in Lambskin. It has a subtle ombré effect where the blue gets darker towards the bottom, and for the handles it actually starts with the darker blue and fades into a lighter color. The shades of blue will work year round with my wardrobe, I’m very happy with it!


----------



## meredith0724

celineluver said:


> This one is the indigo blue gradient color.
> 
> This one is actually the Indigo Blue Gradient Cannage in Lambskin. It has a subtle ombré effect where the blue gets darker towards the bottom, and for the handles it actually starts with the darker blue and fades into a lighter color. The shades of blue will work year round with my wardrobe, I’m very happy with it!



Thank you for responding! It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jp824

jeepers13 said:


> Oh my how I love those boutique slingbacks! How is sizing and comfort?


Sorry I just saw this now.  Sizing is true to size and they are much more comfy that the kitten heels.


----------



## 880

alexiebe said:


> Finally found the vintage Dior that I was looking for a while : the Street Chic by John Galliano  he is even more beautiful that I expected, I love this baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044750
> View attachment 5044751
> View attachment 5044752
> View attachment 5044753


I love this bag back when it was released. In full leather it was 1100 usd. you look fabulous with it!

I bought three pieces of RTW (the top that Dior calls a jacket on the left is being tailored), black culotte type pants and a palm skirt with an elastic waistband. Plus the palm skirt, worn inside out (the palms become a tone on tone blue). on another trip, I bought some pre fall a leopard jacket, a tie dye jacket and sweatpants. (they run large)








I like some of the lady Dior cloth print bags, but does anyone else find them really heavy or is it just me?


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

So excited to finally post my first dior purchase. Been wanting a Lady Dior forever, and finally pulled the trigger on this beauty. So excited that it’s 500 dollars cheaper in Hawaii than mainland and tax free in Waikiki.


----------



## minami

Hi everyone!! In the last two weeks I got my abc dior in dusty pink, two pieces from the rose des vents fine jewellery collection and a pair of fashion earrings ❤ So in love with the pink opal ring and the oynx rose gold bracelet hehe




	

		
			
		

		
	
My VCA and dior box


----------



## Cool Breeze

minami said:


> Hi everyone!! In the last two weeks I got my abc dior in dusty pink, two pieces from the rose des vents fine jewellery collection and a pair of fashion earrings ❤ So in love with the pink opal ring and the oynx rose gold bracelet hehe
> 
> View attachment 5064586
> View attachment 5064587


You and the jewelry look beautiful!


----------



## minami

Cool Breeze said:


> You and the jewelry look beautiful!


Thanks so much dear! I’m totally dating Dior now lol


----------



## PrincessTotoro

My lady Dior in the grey lambskin with silver hardware in the medium size. I've debated for very long whether to go for the small or medium mainly because of the fact that you can personalise the strap but I opted for the medium at the end.


----------



## Sunfall77

These beauties arrived today  

Walk'N Dior sneakers from the lunar new year 2020 hibiscus collection 




Prancing around trying them out ... Ouch that top tongue is sharp though!


----------



## SabiLyn

Sunfall77 said:


> These beauties arrived today
> 
> Walk'N Dior sneakers from the lunar new year 2020 hibiscus collection
> 
> View attachment 5069667
> 
> 
> Prancing around trying them out ... Ouch that top tongue is sharp though!


Nice. I have the rainbow version. Got blisters initially for probably months. Now super comfy


----------



## SabiLyn

Purchased today


----------



## kwoc91

Made my first Dior purchase yesterday! I went into the NYC Soho mens store on Friday to try on some of the new shoes...didn't like the shoes but saw the Pouch with Shoulder Strap as I was getting ready to leave. I couldn't stop thinking about it that night so I went back the next morning and bought it!


----------



## pinkpocky

My ABCDior  I got so lucky with the badges because they just received a new shipment. I was hoping to be able to get a star with crystals. Little did I know I’d be able to score two!


----------



## JZcloset

pinkpocky said:


> My ABCDior  I got so lucky with the badges because they just received a new shipment. I was hoping to be able to get a star with crystals. Little did I know I’d be able to score two!


Oh she is a beauty!


----------



## kazenokazuki

Went into the store over the weekend to check out the new RTW, sharing the pieces I got (the long TDJ dress and the denim jacket) along with a couple pieces I picked up a month ago from SS.


----------



## strawberrymilk

so excited to share my first (and definitely not my last) Dior purchase


----------



## JA_UK

Got something from the Kenny Scharf x Dior collection and some Eden-Roc fragrance goodies


----------



## averagejoe

JA_UK said:


> Got something from the Kenny Scharf x Dior collection and some Eden-Roc fragrance goodies


The Kenny Scharf balloon is a nice touch!


----------



## BrightStar57

Got this beautiful (and super practical) mint green Lady Dior cardholder as my first Dior SLG


----------



## Katostar

My early bday present. I've been wanting this rose gold bracelet since I first saw it. Love the star and rose gold.


----------



## bfly

Finally I can join Dway lovers. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## minami

Latest addition from the rose des vents collection, mop in yellow gold bracelet


----------



## starrynite_87

Finally received one of my Mother’s Day gifts 30 Montaigne1 sunglasses


----------



## JZcloset

My latest additions arrived yesterday. I went for the leopard lady Dior some mules from the summer collection and 2 more jadior T-shirts


----------



## Gigi_90

J’Adior sling backs in gold and silver, and both two heel heights  I debated getting both but now I am glad I did


----------



## chefmom

I have wanted a small book tote forever and just could not commit or decide on which one!  I finally found one that I adore!


----------



## chefmom

chefmom said:


> I have wanted a small book tote forever and just could not commit or decide on which one!  I finally found one that I adore!


----------



## minami

Took this pic for my IG so thought would share it here ❤️ My dior ‘damage’ in the last month


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I am in love with these Dior Absolu suede mules! Been wanting them for a long time, finally the price was right and they are mine ($500 from Gilt)! More of a fall shoe but maybe I'll find a way to wear them this summer...


----------



## averagejoe

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I am in love with these Dior Absolu suede mules! Been wanting them for a long time, finally the price was right and they are mine ($500 from Gilt)! More of a fall shoe but maybe I'll find a way to wear them this summer...
> View attachment 5084010
> View attachment 5084011
> View attachment 5084012


Congratulations! They are open-toed, so it means they're appropriate for summer too in my eyes.


----------



## MeBagaholic

minami said:


> Took this pic for my IG so thought would share it here ❤️ My dior ‘damage’ in the last month
> 
> View attachment 5083293
> View attachment 5083294


Wowww
Is that dior in colpr taupe? Can you upload more pictures in different light


----------



## MeBagaholic

sunflower_13 said:


> These arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019590


Are these tts? So beautiful


----------



## MeBagaholic

TheGoofyCat said:


> Finally got to unbox this beauty for my bday. So in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990270


What color is this? Taupe omg gorgeous


----------



## Sunfall77

Amazing preloved steal, thanks for letting me share my excitement  

Anyone have any idea what year these were from ?


----------



## averagejoe

Sunfall77 said:


> Amazing preloved steal, thanks for letting me share my excitement
> 
> Anyone have any idea what year these were from ?
> 
> View attachment 5084792
> 
> View attachment 5084793


Congratulations! Would you be able to take a photo of the date code inside? I don't remember which year these boots are from!


----------



## Sunfall77

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Would you be able to take a photo of the date code inside? I don't remember which year these boots are from!



I had no idea boots would have date codes too....don't think I can find it on this pair though - the shaft doesn't open up because the zipper is decorative and the inside is shearling too! Stuck my phone flashlight into it to have a look around but no dice haha. Thanks for the reply though ! ☺️☺️


----------



## Volvomom

Gigi_90 said:


> J’Adior sling backs in gold and silver, and both two heel heights  I debated getting both but now I am glad I did


Gigi 90..... your shoes are gorgeous.  Do you have mod shots??  Are they comfortable for a designer shoe??  I would love to try them on, I need to get to the Boston store at some point.


----------



## JZcloset

I received some more items today. 
the ombré lady dior, braided belt and summer sandals. So no more items from the Spring summer collection until sale starts.


----------



## NIBlifestyle

Thank you for letting me share! I’m soooo happy I finally got the Bobby bag and also these earrings. I was looking for them almost a year now.


----------



## Louboutin329

NIBlifestyle said:


> Thank you for letting me share! I’m soooo happy I finally got the Bobby bag and also these earrings. I was looking for them almost a year now.


I have these same earrings being delivered today! Can't wait to try them on


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

JZcloset said:


> I received some more items today.
> the ombré lady dior, braided belt and summer sandals. So no more items from the Spring summer collection until sale starts.



Beautiful! Are these shoes true to size or did you have to size up?


----------



## minami

Latest Rose des vents piece


----------



## 880

Bought these today and love them - a bag with black hw and around the world design and a small cardholder. DH saw this watch and had me try it on bc he loved it so much. (I did not get the watch but it’s now on the list to think about). DH loves watches (his ALange & Sohne Zeitwork and wg Odysseus are his favorites) and he’s been looking for a new watch for me that’s outside the traditional TPF favorites). (The feathers swing and dance around when you move your arm and he likes that the watch movement is zenith. Dior Gran Bal Plume Jay Feather. 31K USD; 36 mm.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Bought these today and love them - a bag with black hw and around the world design and a small cardholder. DH saw this watch and had me try it on bc he loved it so much. (I did not get the watch but it’s now on the list to think about). DH loves watches (his ALange & Sohne Zeitwork and wg Odysseus are his favorites) and he’s been looking for a new watch for me that’s outside the traditional TPF favorites). (The feathers swing and dance around when you move your arm and he likes that the watch movement is zenith. Dior Gran Bal Plume Jay Feather
> 
> View attachment 5090258
> View attachment 5090259


Congratulations! The watch is very nice! Actually, the movement is the Dior Inverse movement done in a partnership with the movement producer Soprod. It is exclusive to Dior. The decorated oscillating weight is meant to resemble a twirling Haute Couture ball gown.

There are also a number of rare Dior watches with Zenith Elite movements, usually the high jewelry ones with mechanical movements. Those do not have the oscillating weight on the dial side of the watch.

I wish Dior emphasized their watch lines more. They are truly unique, and definitely outside of the normal watch-brand "favorites".


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! The watch is very nice! Actually, the movement is the Dior Inverse movement done in a partnership with the movement producer Soprod. It is exclusive to Dior. The decorated oscillating weight is meant to resemble a twirling Haute Couture ball gown.
> 
> There are also a number of rare Dior watches with Zenith Elite movements, usually the high jewelry ones with mechanical movements. Those do not have the oscillating weight on the dial side of the watch.
> 
> I wish Dior emphasized their watch lines more. They are truly unique, and definitely outside of the normal watch-brand "favorites".


Thank you so much for this info! I am so grateful to you and to all the others on TPF who take the time to educate us on the stuff we love I haven’t bought the watch yet, but it’s the only one that DH has liked on me lately. (The runner up is a sparkly blue face one from Alange).


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> Thank you so much for this info! I am so grateful to you and to all the others on TPF who take the time to educate us on the stuff we love I haven’t bought the watch yet, but it’s the only one that DH has liked on me lately. (The runner up is a sparkly blue face one from Alange).


The Dior over the Alange for sure! There is nothing else on the market like the Dior. I think people who see the watch on someone's wrist may do a double take when they notice that something is twirling on the dial! Also, feathers on a watch dial are definitely unconventional!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Thank you so much for this info! I am so grateful to you and to all the others on TPF who take the time to educate us on the stuff we love I haven’t bought the watch yet, but it’s the only one that DH has liked on me lately. (The runner up is a sparkly blue face one from Alange).


Beautiful Dior watch.  I agree A. Lange is an exceptional brand.  Which one has the sparkly blue face?  My son and husband have been eyeing a number of their watches.  We visited their boutique in NYC and the SAs were very kind and helpful.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful Dior watch.  I agree A. Lange is an exceptional brand.  Which one has the sparkly blue face?  My son and husband have been eyeing a number of their watches.  We visited their boutique in NYC and the SAs were very kind and helpful.


@Cool Breeze, love the ALange boutique. Everyone there is so wonderful! you may have seen it at the Madison Avenue boutique in the second case on the right as you enter. On the website, it’s this one: 








						SAXONIA THIN - 205.086 | A. Lange & Söhne
					

The SAXONIA THIN is the manufactory’s flattest watch so far. It focuses on the essential functions of a mechanical timepiece: the display of hours and minutes. The model version in white gold features a dial made of silver, faced with dark-blue gold flux.




					www.alange-soehne.com
				



In person, the watch face looks like a night sky with stars. 24K USD which is substantially less than the Dior, but the ALange doesn’t have dancing peacock feathers 








						Dior Grand Bal Plume Ø 36 mm, Automatic Movement | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @Cool Breeze, love the ALange boutique. Everyone there is so wonderful! you may have seen it at the Madison Avenue boutique in the second case on the right as you enter. On the website, it’s this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAXONIA THIN - 205.086 | A. Lange & Söhne
> 
> 
> The SAXONIA THIN is the manufactory’s flattest watch so far. It focuses on the essential functions of a mechanical timepiece: the display of hours and minutes. The model version in white gold features a dial made of silver, faced with dark-blue gold flux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.alange-soehne.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In person, the watch face looks like a night sky with stars. 24K USD which is substantially less than the Dior, but the ALange doesn’t have dancing peacock feathers


Isn’t it nice to have to have such great choices?!  Whichever one you select will be stunning.


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Isn’t it nice to have to have such great choices?!  Whichever one you select will be stunning.


Yes, thanks! I hope you will post when your DH selects his Lange!


----------



## Happyish

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! The watch is very nice! Actually, the movement is the Dior Inverse movement done in a partnership with the movement producer Soprod. It is exclusive to Dior. The decorated oscillating weight is meant to resemble a twirling Haute Couture ball gown.
> 
> There are also a number of rare Dior watches with Zenith Elite movements, usually the high jewelry ones with mechanical movements. Those do not have the oscillating weight on the dial side of the watch.
> 
> I wish Dior emphasized their watch lines more. They are truly unique, and definitely outside of the normal watch-brand "favorites".


What a gorgeous watch . . . . Understated, elegant, powerful!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Yes, thanks! I hope you will post when your DH selects his Lange!


Will do!


----------



## lilone

My beautiful new MyABC Lady Dior.  Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## CrazyCool01

lilone said:


> My beautiful new MyABC Lady Dior.  Such a gorgeous color!
> View attachment 5098004


What a beautiful color , could you share color name ?


----------



## lilone

CrazyCool01 said:


> What a beautiful color , could you share color name ?


Indigo Blue Gradient.  It is very subtle and looks amazing IRL!


----------



## CrazyCool01

lilone said:


> Indigo Blue Gradient.  It is very subtle and looks amazing IRL!


So beautiful  Thanks


----------



## moissydan98

in love


----------



## Princessdhea

Just bought new Caro in Medium and D-Doll shoes


----------



## diorwhore123

My new baby! I’m absolutely in love with the reverse toile de jouy


----------



## icystarz88

so happy that i managed to get this cutie at a steal!


----------



## diorwhore123

Saw this stunning boston bag from the Dior Flight Capsule from 2005 and couldn’t resist! Vintage Dior is so beautiful too


----------



## Thaotran

I got a few things recently from Dior but this is what I’m most excited to share! It’s a caro card holder but with the special chain! I’m thinking about wearing it as a belt as well


----------



## tutu2008

Thaotran said:


> I got a few things recently from Dior but this is what I’m most excited to share! It’s a caro card holder but with the special chain! I’m thinking about wearing it as a belt as well


Very pretty! How long is the chain? Congrats!


----------



## Thaotran

tutu2008 said:


> Very pretty! How long is the chain? Congrats!


Thank you! It’s 100cm


----------



## Hamadaldarwish

Finally found my size in these sandals!


----------



## averagejoe

diorwhore123 said:


> Saw this stunning boston bag from the Dior Flight Capsule from 2005 and couldn’t resist! Vintage Dior is so beautiful too


I loved the Dior Flight collection! The combination of navy denim with bright orange is so nice!


----------



## eskaay

Hi ladies, first post in the Dior thread ☺️ Got my saddle back in Feb after lusting over it for months. I love the unique shape and the caviar on the black is the most durable.

have to admit it doesn’t fit much yes but worth it if you need something for only a few bits and LOVE the strap. I wish it was a little longer but it looks so chic. They do a thinner version but I’ll be honest it’s so thin and doesn’t do the bath justice .


----------



## diorwhore123

averagejoe said:


> I loved the Dior Flight collection! The combination of navy denim with bright orange is so nice!



I agree! I never though the combination of orange and blue would work for me, but it does! I must say I love the color combinations of early 2000s dior... The level of playfulness was unparalled


----------



## MissyHimeko

I finally got my dream Dior Saddle bag! I’ve been contemplating for the longest time about the saddle because it has to be bought with a strap in my opinion (I’m a very casual, sling bag kinda girl… I sling all bags I have, Chanel, LV, dior…) and the cost of the strap is honestly the thing that held me back. I really liked the around the world design last year but missed it when it launched. This time, I also missed the Toile De Jouy in white and blue but today, my SA told me one piece came in which surprised her because she didn’t expect more of it to come anymore! I gobbled my dinner and rushed down. Thankfully my SA is just superb - the doors were closed already but she let me in and I was the only one in store so it felt kinda cool  She also kept a seasonal Multicolour Mille Fleurs strap and a pair of J’Adior Slingback heel in nude pink for me from the markdown; I can’t even believe these were on markdown! The strap was perfect - Rainbow on the underside and floral on top, she told me it can go with both my saddle and the rouge my lady dior I have. Even on preloved market, straps are not cheap so with the markdown, I am getting a brand new one at the same price of preloved so why not! I felt it was just fate that I have a strap I love on markdown and the saddle I have been lusting after so I jumped on both. Super happy with my purchases today and also thankful I did not head down to Chanel today (21A also launched today in Singapore but I was hesitant as I don’t really have anything I love from this collection and likely would have bought something for the sake of it) which enabled me to get a bag I really loved!


----------



## 880

MissyHimeko said:


> I finally got my dream Dior Saddle bag! I’ve been contemplating for the longest time about the saddle because it has to be bought with a strap in my opinion (I’m a very casual, sling bag kinda girl… I sling all bags I have, Chanel, LV, dior…) and the cost of the strap is honestly the thing that held me back. I really liked the around the world design last year but missed it when it launched. This time, I also missed the Toile De Jouy in white and blue but today, my SA told me one piece came in which surprised her because she didn’t expect more of it to come anymore! I gobbled my dinner and rushed down. Thankfully my SA is just superb - the doors were closed already but she let me in and I was the only one in store so it felt kinda cool  She also kept a seasonal Multicolour Mille Fleurs strap and a pair of J’Adior Slingback heel in nude pink for me from the markdown; I can’t even believe these were on markdown! The strap was perfect - Rainbow on the underside and floral on top, she told me it can go with both my saddle and the rouge my lady dior I have. Even on preloved market, straps are not cheap so with the markdown, I am getting a brand new one at the same price of preloved so why not! I felt it was just fate that I have a strap I love on markdown and the saddle I have been lusting after so I jumped on both. Super happy with my purchases today and also thankful I did not head down to Chanel today (21A also launched today in Singapore but I was hesitant as I don’t really have anything I love from this collection and likely would have bought something for the sake of it) which enabled me to get a bag I really loved!


Congrats! I love your story and happy ending! Hope you will post amazing action shots!


----------



## gr8bunny

I heard there is a price increase for dior bag so I rushed down to purchase this raspberry red myabc!!! 

Not sure how it will fit into my wardrobe just yet but the colour makes my heart sing!


----------



## CrazyCool01

gr8bunny said:


> I heard there is a price increase for dior bag so I rushed down to purchase this raspberry red myabc!!!
> 
> Not sure how it will fit into my wardrobe just yet but the colour makes my heart sing!
> 
> View attachment 5117099
> View attachment 5117100


Wow looks stunning ❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

gr8bunny said:


> I heard there is a price increase for dior bag so I rushed down to purchase this raspberry red myabc!!!
> 
> Not sure how it will fit into my wardrobe just yet but the colour makes my heart sing!
> 
> View attachment 5117099
> View attachment 5117100


Gorgeous color!  I think you’ll find it works with neutrals and pastels.  Enjoy and wear it in good health.


----------



## tutu2008

gr8bunny said:


> I heard there is a price increase for dior bag so I rushed down to purchase this raspberry red myabc!!!
> 
> Not sure how it will fit into my wardrobe just yet but the colour makes my heart sing!
> Absolutely stunning! Enjoy!
> View attachment 5117099
> View attachment 5117100


----------



## 880

Went to Dior to look at an art bag that had PVC bubbles with liquid sloshing inside, and I ended up with something totally different: a men’s saddle that I adore! (I prefer the men’s sadldles integrated shoulder strap with airline buckle detail; the inside zipper; and the lack of  blingy HW) wanted to show the extra piece of leather on the strap for support in last action pic with bag on the back 
earlier purchase is the card case (I’ve attached a Bottega lanyard)
Dior sale stuff: black double breasted Dior wool dress, silk lapels; blue camo bomber jacket and shorts


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Went to Dior to look at an art bag that had PVC bubbles with liquid sloshing inside, and I ended up with something totally different: a men’s saddle that I adore! (I prefer the men’s sadldles integrated shoulder strap with airline buckle detail; the inside zipper; and the lack of  blingy HW) wanted to show the extra piece of leather on the strap for support in last action pic with bag on the back
> earlier purchase is the card case (I’ve attached a Bottega lanyard)
> View attachment 5118451
> View attachment 5118913
> View attachment 5118914
> View attachment 5118452


Great looking bag!  You wear it well!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Wanted something small in the reverse print but didn’t want a pouch/slg; so cute!


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Great looking bag!  You wear it well!


Thank you so much for your kind words, @Cool Breeze! Hugs


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Went to Dior to look at an art bag that had PVC bubbles with liquid sloshing inside, and I ended up with something totally different: a men’s saddle that I adore! (I prefer the men’s sadldles integrated shoulder strap with airline buckle detail; the inside zipper; and the lack of  blingy HW) wanted to show the extra piece of leather on the strap for support in last action pic with bag on the back
> earlier purchase is the card case (I’ve attached a Bottega lanyard)
> Dior sale stuff: black double breasted Dior wool dress, silk lapels; blue camo bomber jacket and shorts
> View attachment 5118451
> View attachment 5118913
> View attachment 5118914
> View attachment 5119205
> View attachment 5118452
> View attachment 5119204


Love that saddle bag on you.  Great sale finds too! Enjoy!


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> Love that saddle bag on you.  Great sale finds too! Enjoy!


Thank you so much @jp824! Hope you had time to go in too! Hugs
thank you @kavnadoo! I hope you get one! Its comfortable and goes with everything


----------



## jp824

880 said:


> Thank you so much @jp824! Hope you had time to go in too! Hugs


@880 yes, I took a break from work and picked up a few items.


I couldn’t resist the cream boots on sale as well.


----------



## 880

jp824 said:


> @880 yes, I took a break from work and picked up a few items.
> View attachment 5120313
> 
> I couldn’t resist the cream boots on sale as well.
> View attachment 5120315


Love them! So versatile with a skirt or pants! Hugs


----------



## Sylly

My first DIOR RTW piece:


----------



## caruava

880 said:


> Went to Dior to look at an art bag that had PVC bubbles with liquid sloshing inside, and I ended up with something totally different: a men’s saddle that I adore! (I prefer the men’s sadldles integrated shoulder strap with airline buckle detail; the inside zipper; and the lack of  blingy HW) wanted to show the extra piece of leather on the strap for support in last action pic with bag on the back
> earlier purchase is the card case (I’ve attached a Bottega lanyard)
> Dior sale stuff: black double breasted Dior wool dress, silk lapels; blue camo bomber jacket and shorts
> View attachment 5118451
> View attachment 5118913
> View attachment 5118914
> View attachment 5119205
> View attachment 5118452
> View attachment 5119204



This is SO edgey and cool! I love it on you. Now I'm picturing it for myself...


----------



## lill_canele

Picked up the Saddle Gusset SLG, Love the oblique print and wanted to buy something with it but didn’t want a bag or a large surface area of the print if you get what I mean .

(Ignore the Tiffany lol, took this pic for IG and was too lazy to take a separate photo )


----------



## sashinla

lill_canele said:


> Picked up the Saddle Gusset SLG, Love the oblique print and wanted to buy something with it but didn’t want a bag or a large surface area of the print if you get what I mean .
> 
> (Ignore the Tiffany lol, took this pic for IG and was too lazy to take a separate photo )


I have the same little card holder and I love it. Hope you get awesome use out of it!


----------



## lill_canele

sashinla said:


> I have the same little card holder and I love it. Hope you get awesome use out of it!



awesome! Yes, I’m sure I will! Love how it expands ^_^


----------



## Chanellover2015

monet_notthepainter said:


> View attachment 5119358
> 
> Wanted something small in the reverse print but didn’t want a pouch/slg; so cute!


Where did you find this?! I’d totally buy one. Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## PurseLover72

Got the warm taupe Lady Dior pouch. Looks darker in person than on the website.


----------



## tareese

How cute is this travel pouch- grabbed it from the website


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

stephsposhlife said:


> I just purchased a pre loved that needed A LOT of work. It’s a bit of a hobby for me and I’m super happy how it turned out, especially getting the shape back! Hope you enjoy- before and after below:


 Wow you are amazing stephsposhlife!  Do you mind sharing some tips for cleaning and getting the shape back?


----------



## tutu2008

I’ve been loving the latest Maison items ❤️


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> I’ve been loving the latest Maison items ❤
> View attachment 5125604
> 
> View attachment 5125603


I love these glasses! I have the same exact two. They are so beautiful!


----------



## minami

Latest item my oynx n rose gold earrings from rose des vents


----------



## stephsposhlife

kittythebabyrabbit said:


> Wow you are amazing stephsposhlife!  Do you mind sharing some tips for cleaning and getting the shape back?


Thanks so much I love working on them!  A few things I did : 
1.) stuffed bag to the shape I wanted 
2.) cleaned it with warm soapy water ( I actually used dawn dish soap and a microfiber towel) then wiped down with an unscented baby wipe As an extra precaution to make sure I had all the soap off
3.) I had read on a blog to hit it with heat and then cold, so I lightly used my hair drier on it and then put it outside to sit in the cold for a few hours. 
4.) cleaned it and conditioned it with apple care cleaner and conditioner.
5.) touched up some spots that were worn with angelus leather paint mixed to match
6.) polished the silver

I added a pic in better lighting, I have now developed an obsession with Lady Diors!


----------



## Cool Breeze

stephsposhlife said:


> Thanks so much I love working on them!  A few things I did :
> 1.) stuffed bag to the shape I wanted
> 2.) cleaned it with warm soapy water ( I actually used dawn dish soap and a microfiber towel) then wiped down with an unscented baby wipe As an extra precaution to make sure I had all the soap off
> 3.) I had read on a blog to hit it with heat and then cold, so I lightly used my hair drier on it and then put it outside to sit in the cold for a few hours.
> 4.) cleaned it and conditioned it with apple care cleaner and conditioner.
> 5.) touched up some spots that were worn with angelus leather paint mixed to match
> 6.) polished the silver
> 
> I added a pic in better lighting, I have now developed an obsession with Lady Diors!


Tremendous job!


----------



## strawberrymilk

I got the Dior Caro small daily pouch in calfskin  fell in love with the color 'Peach Blossom' as soon as I saw it on the Dior site and I couldn't help but get an SLG! It really reminds me of Princess Peach so I think Dior did an excellent job with naming this color.  oh and HAPPY CATURDAY!


----------



## beachbabe90

strawberrymilk said:


> I got the Dior Caro small daily pouch in calfskin  fell in love with the color 'Peach Blossom' as soon as I saw it on the Dior site and I couldn't help but get an SLG! It really reminds me of Princess Peach so I think Dior did an excellent job with naming this color.  oh and HAPPY CATURDAY!
> 
> View attachment 5127078



absolutely stunning! love the kitty cat, too!


----------



## Katostar

My latest items. Sunglasses and ring set. Pairs well with my bracelet


----------



## patarrol

this pair of dways are AMAZING, have been wearing them almost daily now and they're so comfortable unlike the hermes oran sandals


----------



## bbkctpf

tareese said:


> How cute is this travel pouch- grabbed it from the website


Woooo can you do a what fits in my bag?  and are you able to add a cross body strap to it?  Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Small pick up from the sale a few weeks ago.


----------



## geenebeene

My Cherry Red ABCdior finally came! 
My DH looked into my bag closet and thought that I was missing a small red handbag and ordered this beauty for me.
I have two red bags and both are from Dior.  Nobody does red quite like Dior imo.
My Dior trio~ 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tareese

bbkctpf said:


> Woooo can you do a what fits in my bag?  and are you able to add a cross body strap to it?  Congrats on your new beauty!


Sure- it’s my grab and go for the gym. It’s a pretty thin nylon material without a structured base- so my phone acts as a base at the bottom. Sometimes I throw in a small towel too. You could technically add a crossbody strap to the top strings where it scrunches in- but I haven’t used it like that- here is an example with a strap I had


----------



## Kaylee92

I just got this beauty! 
My SA told me that the swan dustbag is discontinued. Does someone know if that is true?


----------



## geenebeene

Kaylee92 said:


> I just got this beauty!
> My SA told me that the swan dustbag is discontinued. Does someone know if that is true?


Congrats on your purchase! My recent lady Dior also didn’t come with the swan dust bag.  I’m thinking they are either running low on stock or discontinued.


----------



## ap.

I've been buying Dior shoes over the last few seasons (mostly J'adior), but it accelerated over the stay-in-place period.  The patchwork espadrille (top row, center) is my last purchase.


----------



## truds

apey_grapey said:


> I've been buying Dior shoes over the last few seasons (mostly J'adior), but it accelerated over the stay-in-place period.  The patchwork espadrille (top row, center) is my last purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5130257


Wow you have a beautiful collection!!


----------



## MrsSlocomb




----------



## sashinla

apey_grapey said:


> I've been buying Dior shoes over the last few seasons (mostly J'adior), but it accelerated over the stay-in-place period.  The patchwork espadrille (top row, center) is my last purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5130257


This is the most stunning photo. Shoe goals!! Any particular favorites?


----------



## ap.

hjyi said:


> Wow you have a beautiful collection!!



Thank you!



sashinla said:


> This is the most stunning photo. Shoe goals!! Any particular favorites?



Thanks!  The two on the bottom right - black mesh and navy velvet - are the ones I wear the most.  The black one next to the velvet is personalized with my name.  But my favorite print is the Rosa Mutabilis.  I started buying the espadrilles because they didn't make the J'adior flats in this print.  Luckily the espadrilles are super comfy.


----------



## averagejoe

MrsSlocomb said:


> View attachment 5130351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130354
> View attachment 5130355


Congratulations! You're the first one on the forum to reveal the World Tour messenger bag. How is it? Are you finding it easy to use?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! You're the first one on the forum to reveal the World Tour messenger bag. How is it? Are you finding it easy to use?


It is VERY easy to use and the back pocket is so functional because my phone fits in it perfectly


----------



## micahanne

Went for shoes from the last sale


----------



## CKathi

micahanne said:


> Went for shoes from the last sale
> 
> View attachment 5131428
> View attachment 5131429
> View attachment 5131431
> View attachment 5131432



I love them all!! Where did you get them in sale? Is there a sale in every country?


----------



## a-s

sharing my new (to me) diorama in ceramic deerskin ♥️ i was always disappointed to have missed out once it was discontinued and normally don’t like to buy bags i haven’t tried in person but couldn’t resist when i saw this combination! this blush/mauve is one of my favorite colors and also happens to match my decor


----------



## CrazyCool01

a-s said:


> sharing my new (to me) diorama in ceramic deerskin ♥ i was always disappointed to have missed out once it was discontinued and normally don’t like to buy bags i haven’t tried in person but couldn’t resist when i saw this combination! this blush/mauve is one of my favorite colors and also happens to match my decor
> View attachment 5134130


Oh my ! Sheis  a stunner ❤️ I really miss Diorama .. it is one of the best Dior bags.


----------



## silviap90

geenebeene said:


> My Cherry Red ABCdior finally came!
> My DH looked into my bag closet and thought that I was missing a small red handbag and ordered this beauty for me.
> I have two red bags and both are from Dior.  Nobody does red quite like Dior imo.
> My Dior trio~
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


What a lovely husband! How can I get hubby to do that ?


----------



## geenebeene

silviap90 said:


> What a lovely husband! How can I get hubby to do that ?


LOL. 20 years of patiently conditioning my hubby that I need my bags in all colors of the rainbow, did the trick.


----------



## yenniemc

apey_grapey said:


> I've been buying Dior shoes over the last few seasons (mostly J'adior), but it accelerated over the stay-in-place period.  The patchwork espadrille (top row, center) is my last purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5130257


What a fantastic collection!


----------



## silviap90

finally got my hands on the grey oblique mitzah! I don’t know why but this one is always sold out at my boutique. Now the other handle of my lady dior can be dressed up too


----------



## micahanne

CKathi said:


> I love them all!! Where did you get them in sale? Is there a sale in every country?



twice a year, Dior boutique have a sale.. also some major retailers like BG goes on sale as well


----------



## diorwhore123

Finally a proud owner of a black Lady Dior ! This is from the Amour collection.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

My new beautiful cloud blue Lady Dior phone holder in lambskin:


----------



## LVCH4ever

My first Dior footwear: Dioract Black Lambskin Sandals (US$1,150)


----------



## solitudelove

a-s said:


> sharing my new (to me) diorama in ceramic deerskin ♥ i was always disappointed to have missed out once it was discontinued and normally don’t like to buy bags i haven’t tried in person but couldn’t resist when i saw this combination! this blush/mauve is one of my favorite colors and also happens to match my decor
> View attachment 5134130


Love this bag! The Diorama is also one of my favorite bags.


----------



## 880

Dior hooded dress ( also purchased a hooded dress in red rose motif) and personalization on my around the word lady Dior embroidery, a previous purchase


----------



## thundercloud

880 said:


> Dior hooded dress ( also purchased a hooded dress in red rose motif) and personalization on my around the word lady Dior embroidery, a previous purchase
> View attachment 5144098


Love both items! That hoodie dress looks comfy too!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Dior hooded dress ( also purchased a hooded dress in red rose motif) and personalization on my around the word lady Dior embroidery, a previous purchase
> View attachment 5144098


Love the jewelry, too!


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Love the jewelry, too!


Thank you so much @thundercloud  and  @Cool Breeze ! Hugs


----------



## @Y3

I live in Japan so I'm lucky to have so many pre-loved stores in here. Was looking for a pre-loved lady dior and stumbled on these two, the small ABC in black lambskin and I think it's a new shade of beige from a new collection with the lacquered charms in medium. Both are in a good price point . The beige was soooo beautiful , really stunning especially in person but I know I would just baby it. So ended up taking the black home with me . My very first Lady Dior.
Thanks for letting me share 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
❤


----------



## yenniemc

Kaylee92 said:


> I just got this beauty!
> My SA told me that the swan dustbag is discontinued. Does someone know if that is true?



I purchased mine last February 2021 in Brussels and I did not get the swan dust bag either.  Congrats on your bag!


----------



## Mady14

Bought during the last sale. Love Dior footwear!


----------



## beachbabe90

cakeymakeybakey said:


> My new beautiful cloud blue Lady Dior phone holder in lambskin:
> 
> View attachment 5141444



so beautiful! i always love a good white + gold combination.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

I got the small book tote in Taupe


----------



## silviap90

@Y3 said:


> I live in Japan so I'm lucky to have so many pre-loved stores in here. Was looking for a pre-loved lady dior and stumbled on these two, the small ABC in black lambskin and I think it's a new shade of beige from a new collection with the lacquered charms in medium. Both are in a good price point . The beige was soooo beautiful , really stunning especially in person but I know I would just baby it. So ended up taking the black home with me . My very first Lady Dior.
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145676
> View attachment 5145677
> View attachment 5145678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ❤


If you don’t mind me asking , how much where the Lady Diors going for ? Also congrats on your stunning purchase


----------



## katandcocoa

I’ve always wanted the Book Tote but never found one in a design I loved enough to pull the trigger on… until now  The print and color combination makes it look like a page out of a book from the Hogwarts’ library


----------



## DoggieBags

Blue Indigo gradient 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Small book tote in smooth calfskin


----------



## thundercloud

Got the lime TDJ diortravel pouch, since I wanted something lightweight to grab & go for summer. I also bought the samorga insert to give it more structure. Pictured next to my nano luggage for size reference. I'm going to experiment with a crossbody/shoulder strap and see how I like it (or just use the included wristlet strap).


----------



## PrincessPeach91

My first ever Dior purchase, black Lady Dior with Ruthenium hardware. I didn’t even know that Dior did bags in this hardware, merely saw it through the store window display as I was walking past and did a double take, decided to go in and the rest was history!


----------



## averagejoe

PrincessPeach91 said:


> My first ever Dior purchase, black Lady Dior with Ruthenium hardware. I didn’t even know that Dior did bags in this hardware, merely saw it through the store window display as I was walking past and did a double take, decided to go in and the rest was history!
> 
> View attachment 5152514


I'm glad that they made the Lady Dior in this hardware. Looks amazing! I'm usually not a fan of how a lot of brands pair ruthenium hardware with their bags, but Dior pairs the hardware really nicely.


----------



## baghagg

PrincessPeach91 said:


> My first ever Dior purchase, black Lady Dior with Ruthenium hardware. I didn’t even know that Dior did bags in this hardware, merely saw it through the store window display as I was walking past and did a double take, decided to go in and the rest was history!
> 
> View attachment 5152514


Gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!!!  Which size is this bag?


----------



## totally

Re-posting here from a different thread! Bought a card holder with the beautiful heart cannage quilting from the 2021 DIORAMOUR collection. Love the extra enamel heart charm too


----------



## PrincessPeach91

baghagg said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congratulations!!!  Which size is this bag?



Thank you!! This is the small, and it comes with the leather strap that you can choose 3 pins to put on


----------



## diorme

PrincessPeach91 said:


> My first ever Dior purchase, black Lady Dior with Ruthenium hardware. I didn’t even know that Dior did bags in this hardware, merely saw it through the store window display as I was walking past and did a double take, decided to go in and the rest was history!
> 
> View attachment 5152514



Congrats on your first Dior! She’s a beauty for sure.


----------



## chandanananana

A little late to posting, picked this up in March! The summer 21 degrade (gradient) is gorgeous!! Took me a long time to get on the saddle bag train but I'm loving it in my collection so far. I totally caved and bought the insanely expensive matching strap too.


----------



## thundercloud

chandanananana said:


> A little late to posting, picked this up in March! The summer 21 degrade (gradient) is gorgeous!! Took me a long time to get on the saddle bag train but I'm loving it in my collection so far. I totally caved and bought the insanely expensive matching strap too.


So pretty!


----------



## baghagg

chandanananana said:


> A little late to posting, picked this up in March! The summer 21 degrade (gradient) is gorgeous!! Took me a long time to get on the saddle bag train but I'm loving it in my collection so far. I totally caved and bought the insanely expensive matching strap too.


Gorgeous!!!  You have great taste - enjoy!


----------



## Anysia

My last purchase was in spring: Dior caro, indigo blue


----------



## diorme

chandanananana said:


> A little late to posting, picked this up in March! The summer 21 degrade (gradient) is gorgeous!! Took me a long time to get on the saddle bag train but I'm loving it in my collection so far. I totally caved and bought the insanely expensive matching strap too.





Anysia said:


> My last purchase was in spring: Dior caro, indigo blue



Absolutely breathtaking beauties, congrats to both of you! The gorgeous gradient makes these such special bags. ❤️


----------



## OCMomof3

chandanananana said:


> A little late to posting, picked this up in March! The summer 21 degrade (gradient) is gorgeous!! Took me a long time to get on the saddle bag train but I'm loving it in my collection so far. I totally caved and bought the insanely expensive matching strap too.


What a stunning choice!  I am warming up to the Saddle and this is a combo I would definitely be tempted by. The strap MAKES it!


----------



## iamthecutest

My first Dior!!!! Regular size Burgundy Oblique.  It is NOT as monstrous as I believed it would be.


----------



## jelliedfeels

iamthecutest said:


> My first Dior!!!! Regular size Burgundy Oblique.  It is NOT as monstrous as I believed it would be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5154714


She’s lovely! You went with the burgundy after all - stunning


----------



## fibbi

This is my latest purchase! I am hoping I can make it a crossbody somehow. If not then just use it as a pouch love this pattern!


----------



## Marmotte

Could not resist this coton and veil cap


----------



## HJMcFly

Marmotte said:


> Could not resist this coton and veil cap
> View attachment 5156283
> View attachment 5156284


Wow! This cap is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## katg519

Mini saddle bag from the men’s line.


----------



## @Y3

silviap90 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking , how much where the Lady Diors going for ? Also congrats on your stunning purchase


 Thank you! As these were second hand , I got the My Abc Dior in black at about $3,200 in very good condition  which is a good price as it cost about $5100 here in Japan at the boutique already . The beige one with the lacquered charms in medium is at $3900.00 in an almost new condition. ❤️


----------



## freshringo

My first Dior bag, the ultramatte black mini saddle! I had to exchange the first one I got due to some marks on it but the replacement they sent was perfect! I’ve been eyeing a saddle bag for years now, finally decided to get one as a quarantine gift for myself ❤️


----------



## 880

freshringo said:


> My first Dior bag, the ultramatte black mini saddle! I had to exchange the first one I got due to some marks on it but the replacement they sent was perfect! I’ve been eyeing a saddle bag for years now, finally decided to get one as a quarantine gift for myself ❤
> 
> View attachment 5160655


Awwwh! So happy for you! I remember when you posted re the original one! i hope you wear this gorgeous bag in great health and happiness!

my latest purchase was a black cotton linen t shirt ‘We should all be feminists, and my SA is transferring a pair of the really comfy slides in blue camo


----------



## absolutpink

Not quite as exciting as a new bag, but beautiful nonetheless. These are the black/grey Wildior round sunglasses.


----------



## averagejoe

absolutpink said:


> Not quite as exciting as a new bag, but beautiful nonetheless. These are the black/grey Wildior round sunglasses.


Congratulations! I just got one of their new men's sunglasses and I love what they did to the packaging. It's nice to see the women's version too, which is much nicer than before.


----------



## 880

I picked up a Dior belt NWT for a great price elsewhere  it’s always nice to get a deal (I wanted a corset type belt like Azzadine Alaia but more structure (not laser cut) and with GHW)


----------



## OCMomof3

Marmotte said:


> Could not resist this coton and veil cap
> View attachment 5156283
> View attachment 5156284


This is stunning. How will you style it?  Would love pics if you ever care to share!


----------



## ohsocute8888

Do they run true to size?  Also, how comfortable are they?





LVCH4ever said:


> My first Dior footwear: Dioract Black Lambskin Sandals (US$1,150)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142515
> View attachment 5142516
> View attachment 5142517
> View attachment 5142518


----------



## fibbi

fibbi said:


> This is my latest purchase! I am hoping I can make it a crossbody somehow. If not then just use it as a pouch love this pattern!
> View attachment 5155749


My d-ring order finally arrived and I turn my pouch to crossbody! The strap is navy from LV keepall nano


----------



## baghagg

fibbi said:


> My d-ring order finally arrived and I turn my pouch to crossbody! The strap is navy from LV keepall nano
> 
> View attachment 5167994


Great idea!  I purchased the oblique pouch in December and I thought of this but never pursued it.  Need to see close ups as to how you attached this!  Also from where did you order the strap?


----------



## fibbi

baghagg said:


> Great idea!  I purchased the oblique pouch in December and I thought of this but never pursued it.  Need to see close ups as to how you attached this!  Also from where did you order the strap?


Strap is from another LV bag.

this is the d-ring I bought from amazon. It’s not too easy to put the ring through but manage to do it.


----------



## averagejoe

fibbi said:


> Strap is from another LV bag.
> 
> this is the d-ring I bought from amazon. It’s not too easy to put the ring through but manage to do it.
> View attachment 5168053


I'm really surprised that the base of the zipper on each side has a loop for you to do this. Really impressed with how you were able to modify the bag.


----------



## 880

My SA picked out a few things for me to try on. I said no to some, including the jacket that looks like a lamb and the apples and roses skirt (I have a short hooded techno taffeta dress in that pattern).  Purchased a Blue/black  denim leopard print jacket;blue jupe DB skirt (I think the same skirt as @jp824 ; leopard sling backs. (In the group garment picture, I purchased the third jacket from the left and the seventh item, the skirt). My SA and the jewelry manager also wanted me to play with a few jewelry items: a double ring that referenced the lace and intricate hand work in haute couture and a bracelet from Diors modern collection (though both know that my Bulgari serpenti purchases are my last jewelry purchases of this year lol). Note: the sling backs run large: I took a 37. In some of the sandals and espadrilles I would wear a 37.5 or 38.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> My SA picked out a few things for me to try on. I said no to some, including the jacket that looks like a lamb and the apples and roses skirt (I have a short hooded techno taffeta dress in that pattern).  Purchased a Blue/black  denim leopard print jacket;blue jupe DB skirt (I think the same skirt as @jp824 ; leopard sling backs. (In the group garment picture, I purchased the third jacket from the left and the seventh item, the skirt). My SA and the jewelry manager also wanted me to play with a few jewelry items: a double ring that referenced the lace and intricate hand work in haute couture and a bracelet from Diors modern collection (though both know that my Bulgari serpenti purchases are my last jewelry purchases of this year lol). Note: the sling backs run large: I took a 37. In some of the sandals and espadrilles I would wear a 37.5 or 38.
> View attachment 5168661
> View attachment 5168660
> View attachment 5168662
> View attachment 5168665
> View attachment 5168666
> View attachment 5168664
> 
> View attachment 5168726


Trying on their jewelry, especially the exceptional pieces, is always such a wonderful experience!

Love your new acquisitions!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> Trying on their jewelry, especially the exceptional pieces, is always such a wonderful experience!
> 
> Love your new acquisitions!


Thank you so much for your kind words @averagejoe! I love your taste!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> My SA picked out a few things for me to try on. I said no to some, including the jacket that looks like a lamb and the apples and roses skirt (I have a short hooded techno taffeta dress in that pattern).  Purchased a Blue/black  denim leopard print jacket;blue jupe DB skirt (I think the same skirt as @jp824 ; leopard sling backs. (In the group garment picture, I purchased the third jacket from the left and the seventh item, the skirt). My SA and the jewelry manager also wanted me to play with a few jewelry items: a double ring that referenced the lace and intricate hand work in haute couture and a bracelet from Diors modern collection (though both know that my Bulgari serpenti purchases are my last jewelry purchases of this year lol). Note: the sling backs run large: I took a 37. In some of the sandals and espadrilles I would wear a 37.5 or 38.
> View attachment 5168661
> View attachment 5168660
> View attachment 5168662
> View attachment 5168665
> View attachment 5168666
> View attachment 5168664
> 
> View attachment 5168726


Congrats on your purchase!!!


----------



## diorwhore123

I bought this denim 30 Montaigne back in March but forgot to post it! This is quickly becoming one of my favourite bags as the denim fabric makes it so versatile to use while the flower print adds a touch of elegance


----------



## fibbi

diorwhore123 said:


> I bought this denim 30 Montaigne back in March but forgot to post it! This is quickly becoming one of my favourite bags as the denim fabric makes it so versatile to use while the flower print adds a touch of elegance


This is so pretty!!!! I got my 30 Montaigne in July but not open yet .


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> Congrats on your purchase!!!


Thank you @fibbi! I love your crossbody conversion post above, and I hope you post your 30 Montaigne soon! also love the floral @diorwhore123 ! Would love to see action shots!


----------



## A.R.M.Y

Mini Lady Dior

View attachment 5176268


----------



## averagejoe

A.R.M.Y said:


> Mini Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 5176268


Hi! Do you mind attaching the photo again? It isn't showing properly.


----------



## sleekeasy

Dior trotter boston bag 




My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work


I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:



And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience 


Voila, she's a new girl!


----------



## Cool Breeze

sleekeasy said:


> Dior trotter boston bag
> View attachment 5176887
> 
> View attachment 5176888
> 
> My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work
> View attachment 5176897
> 
> I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:
> View attachment 5176898
> View attachment 5176900
> 
> And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience
> View attachment 5176903
> 
> Voila, she's a new girl!


Excellent job!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## averagejoe

sleekeasy said:


> Dior trotter boston bag
> View attachment 5176887
> 
> View attachment 5176888
> 
> My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work
> View attachment 5176897
> 
> I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:
> View attachment 5176898
> View attachment 5176900
> 
> And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience
> View attachment 5176903
> 
> Voila, she's a new girl!


Wow! You replaced the piping completely by yourself. And you even bleached the stitching. Very brave, and it looks really good!


----------



## A.R.M.Y

averagejoe said:


> Hi! Do you mind attaching the photo again? It isn't showing properly.



Re-posting the photo:


----------



## kittythebabyrabbit

Cool Breeze said:


> Excellent job!  It’s beautiful!


What an amazing job you've done!


----------



## sleekeasy

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You replaced the piping completely by yourself. And you even bleached the stitching. Very brave, and it looks really good!



Ahh, I could not think of the word earlier, piping! I’ve been watching a lot of Bedo’s on YouTube and felt inspired. I didn’t feel so brave when I had to start handstitching the pieces back together but I eventually got the hang of it. I’m very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## dove221

Not sure you can properly see it, but it’s super cute


----------



## baghagg

(Sorry mods, duplicate)


----------



## baghagg

sleekeasy said:


> Dior trotter boston bag
> View attachment 5176887
> 
> View attachment 5176888
> 
> My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work
> View attachment 5176897
> 
> I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:
> View attachment 5176898
> View attachment 5176900
> 
> And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience
> View attachment 5176903
> 
> Voila, she's a new girl!


_Extremely_ impressive!!! Brava!!!


----------



## Marmotte

Just received my Diorland boots.
In. Love.
I’m petite (156cm/5’1). I usually avoid mid-calves boots, but these fit very well, they match my style soo much!
Love how the style is a mix of military/folk/biker.
One of my best purchases for this fall


----------



## LavenderIce

Marmotte said:


> Just received my Diorland boots.
> In. Love.
> I’m petite (156cm/5’1). I usually avoid mid-calves boots, but these fit very well, they match my style soo much!
> Love how the style is a mix of military/folk/biker.
> One of my best purchases for this fall
> 
> View attachment 5180220
> View attachment 5180221
> View attachment 5180222
> View attachment 5180223
> View attachment 5180224



They look good on you! Looks versatile.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Marmotte said:


> Just received my Diorland boots.
> In. Love.
> I’m petite (156cm/5’1). I usually avoid mid-calves boots, but these fit very well, they match my style soo much!
> Love how the style is a mix of military/folk/biker.
> One of my best purchases for this fall
> 
> View attachment 5180220
> View attachment 5180221
> View attachment 5180222
> View attachment 5180223
> View attachment 5180224


@Marmotte you look awesome in any outfit ❤️


----------



## Taiwo92

A.R.M.Y said:


> Re-posting the photo:
> View attachment 5177258


So lovely. What skin is this, and would you mind sharing the price?


----------



## 880

sleekeasy said:


> Dior trotter boston bag
> View attachment 5176887
> 
> View attachment 5176888
> 
> My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work
> View attachment 5176897
> 
> I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:
> View attachment 5176898
> View attachment 5176900
> 
> And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience
> View attachment 5176903
> 
> Voila, she's a new girl!


Stunning! You are so talented! This is amazing! 
@Marmotte, I love your new boots! You have fabulous taste and they are the perfect style!


----------



## charlottawill

baghagg said:


> Great idea!  I purchased the oblique pouch in December and I thought of this but never pursued it.  Need to see close ups as to how you attached this!  Also from where did you order the strap?


I was thinking of trying similar with this:








						Petite Leather Strap, Adjustable Shoulder to Crossbody - 55 inch Max Length, 1/2 inch (13mm) Wide - Choose Gold-tone Connectors - Modern Colors Collection
					

The adjustable shoulder-to-crossbody configuration is a Mautto customer favorite due to its excellent range of length. Carry your bag comfortably at your side or across your body, with a quick adjustment to the length! It allows you to go hands free, which is great while shopping, traveling or...




					www.mautto.com


----------



## fibbi

sleekeasy said:


> Dior trotter boston bag
> View attachment 5176887
> 
> View attachment 5176888
> 
> My picture when I received it and the ebay listing showing wear and tear. I thought it'd be a fun project to try and rehab. I am just an amateur tailor with a lot more ambition than real life practice  I ordered some vinyl trim on etsy and got to work
> View attachment 5176897
> 
> I threw out the old trim, kept the plastic piece that was inside the trim because my replacement trim was much larger than I wanted (tediously took apart the new trim to insert the original plastic piece to make my own trim). I washed all the pieces with some laundry soap and hung to dry. I went in with a little watered down bleach and soapy water to clean all the stitching up:
> View attachment 5176898
> View attachment 5176900
> 
> And then painstakingly  handstitched the pieces back together because my sewing machine isn't strong enough to put all those layers together. I learned how sharp a leather needle is from this experience
> View attachment 5176903
> 
> Voila, she's a new girl!


Looks great! Congrats!!!


----------



## fibbi

charlottawill said:


> I was thinking of trying similar with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Petite Leather Strap, Adjustable Shoulder to Crossbody - 55 inch Max Length, 1/2 inch (13mm) Wide - Choose Gold-tone Connectors - Modern Colors Collection
> 
> 
> The adjustable shoulder-to-crossbody configuration is a Mautto customer favorite due to its excellent range of length. Carry your bag comfortably at your side or across your body, with a quick adjustment to the length! It allows you to go hands free, which is great while shopping, traveling or...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mautto.com


This is great it comes with the strap. But since I have the blue strap from LV i just need the d-ring. Good luck with your purchase and don't forget to post pic!


----------



## fibbi

Marmotte said:


> Just received my Diorland boots.
> In. Love.
> I’m petite (156cm/5’1). I usually avoid mid-calves boots, but these fit very well, they match my style soo much!
> Love how the style is a mix of military/folk/biker.
> One of my best purchases for this fall
> 
> View attachment 5180220
> View attachment 5180221
> View attachment 5180222
> View attachment 5180223
> View attachment 5180224


Look so great on you!!!


----------



## leooh

Annual dior earrings for teachers day…


----------



## BB8

Added this stylish and functional pouch to my collection.


----------



## A.R.M.Y

Taiwo92 said:


> So lovely. What skin is this, and would you mind sharing the price?


Hi! This is karung or water snake skin. I purchased it in Paris for EUR 3,800.


----------



## PinayRN

To celebrate my 20th wedding anniverary here is My abc dior in warm taupe and wallet in ultra matte fard.


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

BB8 said:


> Added this stylish and functional pouch to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186081
> View attachment 5186082



I love this!  What is this bag called?  I couldn't find it on the website.  Also, is there a way to put a cross body strap?


----------



## LavenderIce

PinayRN said:


> To celebrate my 20th wedding anniverary here is My abc dior in warm taupe and wallet in ultra matte fard.


Happy anniversary! Love the warm taupe and fard pairing, as well as the mitzah.


----------



## averagejoe

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> I love this!  What is this bag called?  I couldn't find it on the website.  Also, is there a way to put a cross body strap?


This is called the DiorTravel pouch:








						DiorTravel Pouch Fuchsia Toile de Jouy Reverse Technical Fabric | DIOR
					

The DiorTravel pouch is a modern and practical accessory. Crafted in fuchsia technical fabric, it features the Toile de Jouy Reverse motif, a new take on the iconic House pattern with a play on reversed colors. The style is embellished with the 'CHRISTIAN DIOR' signature and a drawstring...




					www.dior.com
				




A cross-body strap cannot be attached properly because it only has one D-ring.


----------



## BB8

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> I love this!  What is this bag called?  I couldn't find it on the website.  Also, is there a way to put a cross body strap?


Thank you! It's actually a pouch, but as soon as I saw it I had a vision of how I wanted to use it, and one of those ways was as easy little bucket bag. I attached a strap and voila! (Please ignore the wrinkles from sitting.)


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> Thank you! It's actually a pouch, but as soon as I saw it I had a vision of how I wanted to use it, and one of those ways was as easy little bucket bag. I attached a strap and voila! (Please ignore the wrinkles from sitting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194284


Did you thread the strap through the grommets where the drawstring is, or clip the strap to the drawstring itself? I'm surprised it can accommodate a chain strap since there is only one D-ring for the detachable wrist strap.


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> Did you thread the strap through the grommets where the drawstring is, or clip the strap to the drawstring itself? I'm surprised it can accommodate a chain strap since there is only one D-ring for the detachable wrist strap.


I actually just clipped the chain strap to the drawstring itself. Super easy and quick!  It works best if there aren't too many heavy things inside the pouch. If there's anything weighty, I find I just have to make sure to cinch the drawstring shut, otherwise the drawstring gets pulled-up by the chain strap clasps. If I don't put too many heavy things inside, it works just fine with the pouch uncinched.


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> I actually just clipped the chain strap to the drawstring itself. Super easy and quick!  It works best if there aren't too many heavy things inside the pouch. If there's anything weighty, I find I just have to make sure to cinch the drawstring shut, otherwise the drawstring gets pulled-up by the chain strap clasps. If I don't put too many heavy things inside, it works just fine with the pouch uncinched.


Makes sense! I love how you were able to turn it into a handbag with a strap!


----------



## QueenBv

My newest baby! ❤ A mini exotic Lady Dior (python skin) in Deep Amaranthe. I thought I already achieved purse peace but seeing this beauty made my heart flutter again. She changes color depending on the lighting from black to chocolate brown to deep amaranthe. What a perfect camouflage ❤


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> Makes sense! I love how you were able to turn it into a handbag with a strap!


Thanks @averagejoe !


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

BB8 said:


> Thank you! It's actually a pouch, but as soon as I saw it I had a vision of how I wanted to use it, and one of those ways was as easy little bucket bag. I attached a strap and voila! (Please ignore the wrinkles from sitting.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5194284


Thanks BB8 and averagejoe. I’m now thinking of what colour to get


----------



## tutu2008

My newest Rose des Vents ❤️
 We should have a Dior jewelry thread!


----------



## averagejoe

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 5197710
> 
> My newest Rose des Vents ❤
> We should have a Dior jewelry thread!


There is! But it is for pictures only at the moment:






						Dior Joaillerie (fine jewelry pictures only)
					

2nd haul - from their new fine jewelry Rose des vents series This is a bracelet - 18k rose gold, pink opal and diamond




					forum.purseblog.com
				




There is also an old thread that we can post that in:






						Dior Joaillerie
					

I saw this pic on instagram and wonder if anyone has more info on the long necklace and how much does it cost? Is it costume or fine jewelry? Does anybody know? TIA




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I'll copy your post there.


----------



## tutu2008

averagejoe said:


> There is! But it is for pictures only at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Joaillerie (fine jewelry pictures only)
> 
> 
> 2nd haul - from their new fine jewelry Rose des vents series This is a bracelet - 18k rose gold, pink opal and diamond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is also an old thread that we can post that in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior Joaillerie
> 
> 
> I saw this pic on instagram and wonder if anyone has more info on the long necklace and how much does it cost? Is it costume or fine jewelry? Does anybody know? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll copy your post there.



Thanks AverageJoe! I couldn’t find it! I knew I had used it in the past  I’ll try to keep it going every now and then, Dior makes such exquisite fine jewelry ❤️


----------



## Brndwhyn

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> I love this!  What is this bag called?  I couldn't find it on the website.  Also, is there a way to put a cross body strap?


I have this pouch.  You can wear this crossbody.  All you have to do is buy round gold rings with clasp (similar to Louis Vuitton ring just round) from Amazon...they are usually under 10 bucks.  Pull the rings though the hole on one side of the pouch and another ring on the opposite side ( where the tie is threaded through).  Once you do that you can then attach a strap to the rings.  If you google a similar hack of the nylon Prada pouch on YouTube it is the same concept if you need a demo of how to do this.  This makes the pouch very versatile.   Hope this helps.


----------



## Brndwhyn

I also attached a picture as well


----------



## AnnaPlovesbags

Brndwhyn said:


> I have this pouch.  You can wear this crossbody.  All you have to do is buy round gold rings with clasp (similar to Louis Vuitton ring just round) from Amazon...they are usually under 10 bucks.  Pull the rings though the hole on one side of the pouch and another ring on the opposite side ( where the tie is threaded through).  Once you do that you can then attach a strap to the rings.  If you google a similar hack of the nylon Prada pouch on YouTube it is the same concept if you need a demo of how to do this.  This makes the pouch very versatile.   Hope this helps.



Thank you Brndwhyn!  That is amazing- I am seriously super tempted now.  I need to go and see this in store- it looks like it's made of a thick and durable material as well.


----------



## Brndwhyn

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Thank you Brndwhyn!  That is amazing- I am seriously super tempted now.  I need to go and see this in store- it looks like it's made of a thick and durable material as well.


Your welcome!  I would say touch and feel the thickness of it.  I think it is durable fabric but not thick.  I added a cosmetic small pouch from Amazon for organizing and to keep its shape.  The amazon pouch is nylon  so it would protect the contents inside in the event you were caught in a rainstorm.  The Dior pouch is small and malleable to tuck under a jacket or shirt to protect from the rain.  Hopefully this helps.


----------



## BB8

AnnaPlovesbags said:


> Thank you Brndwhyn!  That is amazing- I am seriously super tempted now.  I need to go and see this in store- it looks like it's made of a thick and durable material as well.


Just adding: the material is thin. I would liken it to a windbreaker. Just FYI.


----------



## TraceySH

Macrocannage large (exclusive to NYC only ) & patent medium Caros ..


----------



## averagejoe

TraceySH said:


> Macrocannage large (exclusive to NYC only ) & patent medium Caros ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199152
> View attachment 5199153
> View attachment 5199154


WOW! I absolutely love the MacroCannage one! The crinkled patent also looks amazing!


----------



## TraceySH

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I absolutely love the MacroCannage one! The crinkled patent also looks amazing!


I love them @averagejoe.  With the silver Caro, they’re my favorite ones. The large macro my favorite of all! The calf is super sturdy too!


----------



## shattrstar

I’ve been on tpf hiatus for a while but have not stopped buying. Last purchases were: Lady Dior Medium  in Rouge VIF. Pix from SA when it was at the boutique as I’m couch ridden now and too lazy to take a more recent photo lol


----------



## XCCX

My ABC Lady Dior in the beautiful fard/blush color


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My first Dior bag - small black Caro with silver HW. I’m in love❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

Mad_la_mans said:


> My first Dior bag - small black Caro with silver HW. I’m in love❤


Congratulations!  It’s gorgeous!


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> My first Dior bag - small black Caro with silver HW. I’m in love❤


Congrats! 
I was thinking to get this one too!


----------



## tutu2008

These were very true to size and the mesh slingback are quite comfortable in my opinion.


----------



## fibbi

tutu2008 said:


> View attachment 5210066
> 
> These were very true to size and the mesh slingback are quite comfortable in my opinion.


I was trying these today too but no size for me...  I wish the ribbon is more elastic type then it's easier to fit....

And This is my latest purchase…(cross post to RTW thread). Love this denim dress!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

I pulled the trigger on this beauty from men’s collection, and oh my!!! I had no idea that this is gonna be so cute!! I’m in love!!!❤️ Soooo much better than women saddle! Now I need matching sneakers


----------



## charlottawill

Mad_la_mans said:


> I pulled the trigger on this beauty from men’s collection, and oh my!!! I had no idea that this is gonna be so cute!! I’m in love!!!❤ Soooo much better than women saddle! Now I need matching sneakers


Twinsies! I have the same one. It's so cute, enjoy!


----------



## bosslady

Mad_la_mans said:


> I pulled the trigger on this beauty from men’s collection, and oh my!!! I had no idea that this is gonna be so cute!! I’m in love!!!❤ Soooo much better than women saddle! Now I need matching sneakers


I love this!!! So chic!! I just got the mens belt pouch today and am obsessed. Couldn’t find a simple no fuss  everyday belt bag and it came up in the mens line!! Don’t know why I never looked there before!


----------



## Dinky22

yenniemc said:


> I purchased mine last February 2021 in Brussels and I did not get the swan dust bag either.  Congrats on your bag!


I purchased an ABCDior in June/July 2021 and got the same excuse as to why I was not provided a swan dustbag. I ended up returning that bag, and recently purchased a mini lady dior and it came with the two dust bags (swan and extra Dior dustbag).


----------



## snibor

Cross-posting. Beauty purchase. Minaudier came with 4 lipsticks (haven’t taken lipsticks out yet.)  I had a code for all the extra freebies.


----------



## xindi924

snibor said:


> Cross-posting. Beauty purchase. Minaudier came with 4 lipsticks (haven’t taken lipsticks out yet.)  I had a code for all the extra freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218544
> View attachment 5218545
> View attachment 5218546
> View attachment 5218547


Love the red pouch? Is this from boutique or department store?


----------



## snibor

xindi924 said:


> Love the red pouch? Is this from boutique or department store?


It was a freebie from Dior website.  I posted how I got it in another thread (Linking that thread) https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/rouge-dior-minaudiere-holiday-2021.1046726/


----------



## rebeday

I wanted to share with everyone my first Lady Dior purchased on my honeymoon last week!

She's a gorgeous ABCDior in Latte Cannage Lambskin with Champagne Gold hardware. I originally went in to purchase the Blue Gradient or Fard because the boutique did not have any Lattes in. I was just about to make my purchase when the SA said she would check in the back one last time and bam!–a single one was delivered just that morning. I purchased the Fortune Mitzah Scarf to go with! So incredibly happy!!


----------



## fibbi

rebeday said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my first Lady Dior purchased on my honeymoon last week!
> 
> She's a gorgeous ABCDior in Latte Cannage Lambskin with Champagne Gold hardware. I originally went in to purchase the Blue Gradient or Fard because the boutique did not have any Lattes in. I was just about to make my purchase when the SA said she would check in the back one last time and bam!–a single one was delivered just that morning. I purchased the Fortune Mitzah Scarf to go with! So incredibly happy!!
> 
> View attachment 5219702


Gorgous! Make the honeymoon trip even more memoriable!


----------



## rebeday

fibbi said:


> Gorgous! Make the honeymoon trip even more memoriable!


Thank you so much! It certainly made the honeymoon even sweeter!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My newest cuties - B27 sneakers and Oblique shawl


----------



## fibbi

Mad_la_mans said:


> My newest cuties - B27 sneakers and Oblique shawl


Can’t wait to see pictures with all the whole outfit!!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

fibbi said:


> Can’t wait to see pictures with all the whole outfit!!


I'll do my best and I'll try to post it soon


----------



## Bernardo Pérez

First (and last for now) purchase! A saddle bag (men’s) in black and a bi-fold vertical card wallet in oblique jacquard


----------



## DesignerDarling

My new Lady arrived today! I’ve been searching for the perfect nude/blush bag for a while now. I love how luxe yet edgy the matte finish is. My kitty Ellie, seems to also be a fan.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

DesignerDarling said:


> My new Lady arrived today! I’ve been searching for the perfect nude/blush bag for a while now. I love how luxe yet edgy the matte finish is. My kitty Ellie, seems to also be a fan.
> View attachment 5222382


I love your Lady and your kittty  My Kitty also seems to love my new soft saddle


----------



## DesignerDarling

Mad_la_mans said:


> I love your Lady and your kittty  My Kitty also seems to love my new soft saddle


So sweet!


----------



## cali_to_ny

DesignerDarling said:


> My new Lady arrived today! I’ve been searching for the perfect nude/blush bag for a while now. I love how luxe yet edgy the matte finish is. My kitty Ellie, seems to also be a fan.
> View attachment 5222382


Gorgeous bag and love the matte hardware that allows it to be worn with any other hardware/jewelry!


----------



## DesignerDarling

cali_to_ny said:


> Gorgeous bag and love the matte hardware that allows it to be worn with any other hardware/jewelry!


Thank you!! My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Mad_la_mans said:


> My newest cuties - B27 sneakers and Oblique shawl



twinning on the shawl. I love mine m. Find it perfect for those chilly days. Enjoy in good health


----------



## Chanellover2015

DesignerDarling said:


> My new Lady arrived today! I’ve been searching for the perfect nude/blush bag for a while now. I love how luxe yet edgy the matte finish is. My kitty Ellie, seems to also be a fan.
> View attachment 5222382


Gorgeous caramel color!!!!


----------



## BB8

Not a leather good or accessory this time around, but still.  The limited edition rouge minaudiere. So pretty   . Hope the colors look good on me.


----------



## agnesolivia

Purchased my first ever Dior over the weekend.
The mini saddle backpack from Dior Homme


----------



## fibbi

agnesolivia said:


> View attachment 5231260
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior over the weekend.
> The mini saddle backpack from Dior Homme


LOVE this ! I was looking for the blue one but no luck so far. SA shows me this colour I almost got this but want to save my fund for other RTW and goodies.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

agnesolivia said:


> View attachment 5231260
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior over the weekend.
> The mini saddle backpack from Dior Homme


I love it


----------



## ninecherries

Bought these two beauties this weekend  Went for black and hope they remain classics


----------



## XCCX

New in


----------



## geenebeene

Came this morning...
I love this new East West Bobby!   it's much compact size compared to the original and the color is too pretty~
Only flaw(?) is the strap length which can be easily solved with longer Dior strap or other guitar straps on Etsy.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## totally

My mini Dior haul!




Top: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in Pearly Lotus lambskin (Pre-loved 2016)

Left: Dior Saddle Flap Card Holder in Cornflower Blue  (Cruise 22)

Right: Rouge Dior Minaudière Lipstick Clutch (2021 Holiday set)

I think Dior recently started using goatskin instead of cross grain leather for the Saddle line. It is THE most incredible, buttery and surprisingly durable leather I have ever experienced in an SLG!


----------



## veryamy

totally said:


> My mini Dior haul!
> 
> View attachment 5240839
> 
> 
> Top: Miss Dior Promenade Pouch in Pearly Lotus lambskin (Pre-loved 2016)
> 
> Left: Dior Saddle Flap Card Holder in Cornflower Blue  (Cruise 22)
> 
> Right: Rouge Dior Minaudière Lipstick Clutch (2021 Holiday set)
> 
> I think Dior recently started using goatskin instead of cross grain leather for the Saddle line. It is THE most incredible, buttery and surprisingly durable leather I have ever experienced in an SLG!


Ahh I was eyeing that same Miss Dior on Fashionphile! It's in the most lovely color.


----------



## fibbi

My latest purchase includes oblique shawl, Dior & moi slingback pump , and puzzle!


----------



## OCMomof3

fibbi said:


> My latest purchase includes oblique shawl, Dior & moi slingback pump , and puzzle!
> View attachment 5241195


Beautiful choices. I have been eyeing that Oblique shawl!


----------



## fibbi

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful choices. I have been eyeing that Oblique shawl!


The shawl is really nice. I am thinking of getting another colour!


----------



## BB8

Really pleased with this Rouge Dior gift set. The velvet box is so pretty and luxurious to the touch, and actually functional as I plan to repurpose it to hold daily jewelry and watch for quick access and go! (Or holding coins and odds/ends.) The extras were a plus. The icing on the cake would have been the holiday packaging, but c'est la vie (pardon if spelled incorrectly)! 
Okay, no more makeup purchases...


----------



## XCCX

This stunning metallic small my ABCDior bag!
And a matching shoe!


----------



## OCMomof3

fibbi said:


> The shawl is really nice. I am thinking of getting another colour!


I got the same grey scarf yesterday. Might need more than one as well! The navy was gorgeous!


----------



## UpTime

agnesolivia said:


> View attachment 5231260
> 
> Purchased my first ever Dior over the weekend.
> The mini saddle backpack from Dior Homme


I am considering this one too. Would you mind share modshot?


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> This stunning metallic small my ABCDior bag!
> And a matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247389
> View attachment 5247390


GORGEOUS!!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## XCCX

baghagg said:


> GORGEOUS!!!  Congratulations!!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## t1ffahnee

geenebeene said:


> Came this morning...
> I love this new East West Bobby!   it's much compact size compared to the original and the color is too pretty~
> Only flaw(?) is the strap length which can be easily solved with longer Dior strap or other guitar straps on Etsy.
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5239017


I love this bag! If the strap was adjusted to the longest setting, would you be able to wear this bag crossbody? I love this style, but worry if I wear teh bag crossbody, it would look too short.


----------



## geenebeene

t1ffahnee said:


> I love this bag! If the strap was adjusted to the longest setting, would you be able to wear this bag crossbody? I love this style, but worry if I wear teh bag crossbody, it would look too short.


Hi! Even if the strap was adjusted to the longest setting, wearing it crossbody would be impossible. I did tried but it came out looking like those bum bags that you wear across your chest.  Only way you could wear this is on your shoulder unless you get longer strap to wear as crossbody.  It's a very cute bag and I love this amber color! Hope this helps.


----------



## t1ffahnee

geenebeene said:


> Hi! Even if the strap was adjusted to the longest setting, wearing it crossbody would be impossible. I did tried but it came out looking like those bum bags that you wear across your chest.  Only way you could wear this is on your shoulder unless you get longer strap to wear as crossbody.  It's a very cute bag and I love this amber color! Hope this helps.


Thanks for the quick response. I really like this.. just need to decide if I don't mind the shorter strap! I love this bag though!


----------



## luxsal

XCCX said:


> This stunning metallic small my ABCDior bag!
> And a matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247389
> View attachment 5247390


Beautiful! Is the shoe color, platino or skin?


----------



## XCCX

salal04 said:


> Beautiful! Is the shoe color, platino or skin?


Thank you! It’s skin (code S69)


----------



## dotty8

DesignerDarling said:


> My new Lady arrived today! I’ve been searching for the perfect nude/blush bag for a while now. I love how luxe yet edgy the matte finish is. My kitty Ellie, seems to also be a fan.
> View attachment 5222382



So cute


----------



## Mad_la_mans

My first Lady Dior - D Lite version


----------



## averagejoe

Mad_la_mans said:


> My first Lady Dior - D Lite version


Congratulations!!!


----------



## DesignerDarling

dotty8 said:


> So cute


Thank you!


----------



## desertchic

Still contemplating which color Lady Dior to purchase but in the meantime, saw the new toile de jouy sauvage mitzah and had to get it. The metallic threading doesn’t come through very well in photos but it’s gorgeous IRL.


----------



## hlzpenguin

desertchic said:


> Still contemplating which color Lady Dior to purchase but in the meantime, saw the new toile de jouy sauvage mitzah and had to get it. The metallic threading doesn’t come through very well in photos but it’s gorgeous IRL.
> View attachment 5255347
> View attachment 5255348


Oh my god. I saw that on the web and wonder what it looks like in person. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CKathi

Mad_la_mans said:


> My first Lady Dior - D Lite version


I love this bag! Congratulations. 
 I was wondering how much fits in it. I use to carry around at least my wallet, keys and half litre of water. Do you think it would fit? Thank you


----------



## Mad_la_mans

CKathi said:


> I love this bag! Congratulations.
> I was wondering how much fits in it. I use to carry around at least my wallet, keys and half litre of water. Do you think it would fit? Thank you


Thank you! This photo absolutely doesn't show how beautiful it is, I'm in love  If you're thinking about it, get it - I'm sure you won't regret it! All of those things you mentioned will fit there easily, and you will also be able to take with you a cosmetic pouch, mask, etc. It looks small, not bulky at all, but it's quite roomy! That's what I also love about it, it's perfect every day bag, and she looks great with literally every outfit! It can be dressed up or down - anything you like.


----------



## CKathi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Thank you! This photo absolutely doesn't show how beautiful it is, I'm in love  If you're thinking about it, get it - I'm sure you won't regret it! All of those things you mentioned will fit there easily, and you will also be able to take with you a cosmetic pouch, mask, etc. It looks small, not bulky at all, but it's quite roomy! That's what I also love about it, it's perfect every day bag, and she looks great with literally every outfit! It can be dressed up or down - anything you like.


Thank you so much for the quick detailed response!!  Sounds great.


----------



## ClaphamTulip

Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


----------



## averagejoe

ClaphamTulip said:


> Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


Great choice!


----------



## UpTime

ClaphamTulip said:


> Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


I would pick that green too.


----------



## Penelopepursula

ClaphamTulip said:


> Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


The green is my favorite of the three!


----------



## fibbi

ClaphamTulip said:


> Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


Green is so unique ! Congrats!


----------



## lovechanel098

ClaphamTulip said:


> Spent 3 days thinking about which of the three to get. Almost got a nosebleed from the indecision. Chose the green in the end!


I got the green too!


----------



## ClaphamTulip

lovechanel098 said:


> I got the green too!



Are you loving it?


----------



## ClaphamTulip

fibbi said:


> Green is so unique ! Congrats!


Thanks! I wanted a muted sage green so it was ideal!


----------



## minami

Was invited  to the Dior Cruise presentation and Dior cafe which happened today and finally got my first RTW!


----------



## Nadin22

minami said:


> Was invited  to the Dior Cruise presentation and Dior cafe which happened today and finally got my first RTW!
> View attachment 5256575
> View attachment 5256576
> View attachment 5256577
> View attachment 5256578



So beautiful pics. Thanks for posting. Did you get the jacket?


----------



## minami

Nadin22 said:


> So beautiful pics. Thanks for posting. Did you get the jacket?


Thank you ! I got the cardigan


----------



## bisousx

My first Dior purchase! J’adior Slingback Pump in Black Technical Fabric


----------



## 880

I bought a dior coat (charcoal gray and black leopard that my SA had to transfer in from Dubai) (here with vintage from my own closet John Locke hat; brunello scarf; telfar t shirt; chanel 2001A patent leather fronted,suede backed pants; and, 2021 chanel combat boots).
DH got a grey dior long coat; dior double zip jacket; dior sweater with a scratch patch; and last pic (him wearing a dior cashmere pea coat; Edward green boots; MtM 3x1 denim jeans). all  dior items from 2021 fall/winter.Pics prior to being hemmed at dior


----------



## fibbi

minami said:


> Was invited  to the Dior Cruise presentation and Dior cafe which happened today and finally got my first RTW!
> View attachment 5256575
> View attachment 5256576
> View attachment 5256577
> View attachment 5256578


Thank you for sharing! I wish Dior cafe is here in my home town!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> I bought a dior coat (charcoal gray and black leopard that my SA had to transfer in from Dubai) (here with vintage from my own closet John Locke hat; brunello scarf; telfar t shirt; chanel 2001A patent leather fronted,suede backed pants; and, 2021 chanel combat boots).
> DH got a grey dior long coat; dior double zip jacket; dior sweater with a scratch patch; and last pic (him wearing a dior cashmere pea coat; Edward green boots; MtM 3x1 denim jeans). all  dior items from 2021 fall/winter.Pics prior to being hemmed at dior
> View attachment 5256694
> View attachment 5256689
> View attachment 5256686
> View attachment 5256683
> View attachment 5256681


Lots of great outfit here thanks for sharing!


----------



## lovechanel098

ClaphamTulip said:


> Are you loving it?


 Yes I am! I was worried the colour would be hard to match but turns out it matches well with my neutral wardrobe


----------



## chococatx

I am loving Dior's Cruise collection! The golden & white theme with the stars caught my eyes as they are quite lovely  I bought jewelry, scarve/mitzahs, sweater and a tray. I pictured the sweater and tray, because I had already put away the others before realizing I should take some pics  I wasn't too into Dior, but after perusing their Cruise collection and encountering outstanding customer service, I changed my mind! And, I am loving this year's holiday packaging!  I'll try to post pics of the jewelry and scarve/mitzahs later.


----------



## iferodi

chococatx said:


> I am loving Dior's Cruise collection! The golden & white theme with the stars caught my eyes as they are quite lovely  I bought jewelry, scarve/mitzahs, sweater and a tray. I pictured the sweater and tray, because I had already put away the others before realizing I should take some pics  I wasn't too into Dior, but after perusing their Cruise collection and encountering outstanding customer service, I changed my mind! And, I am loving this year's holiday packaging!  I'll try to post pics of the jewelry and scarve/mitzahs later.
> View attachment 5257176
> View attachment 5257178
> View attachment 5257180
> View attachment 5257183
> View attachment 5257184


I don't see the tray/reference # online T_T


----------



## JHBR

My recent Dior purchases - Caro in Cloud Blue and the Oblique scarf.  I love them, especially the leather in this color. It’s much better IRL. I wanted it in Lady Dior, but they didn’t have it available, so I chose Caro instead.  It is my second Caro purchase, and just like with the first one, I am very impressed with the quality -  the leather, color, workmanship, and customer service are top notch. And the holiday packaging so pretty.  I am getting addicted to Dior.


----------



## chococatx

iferodi said:


> I don't see the tray/reference # online T_T


I looked at my receipt and the reference number is HYC04VPN0U C190. I bought these at the boutique, so I would ask your sales associate!


----------



## chococatx

Here are the pics for the jewelry haul


----------



## MrsPeony

I got this gorgeous golden Mitzah. It's so pretty in real. My photo doesn't do it justice at all


----------



## strawberrymilk

got these almost two weeks ago so I missed out on the gorgeous holiday packaging but the shoes are more important  I didn't realize how all over the place Dior's shoe sizing was until then haha shout out to my lovely SA who helped me try on about 5 or 6 pairs just to get the right size for both of these


----------



## 880

Cross post from Dior RTW: slim gray leopard skirt (runway look with the leopard coat; both transferred by my SA). I have a thicker waist, so dior has to enlarge the skirt as it’s the last one. I also purchased a 30 Montaigne size 40 leather mini skirt (The mini runs large). also, not a new purchase, but my SA took apart my gray skirt with techo overlap into two separate skirts (So it feels like two new skirts)


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

strawberrymilk said:


> got these almost two weeks ago so I missed out on the gorgeous holiday packaging but the shoes are more important  I didn't realize how all over the place Dior's shoe sizing was until then haha shout out to my lovely SA who helped me try on about 5 or 6 pairs just to get the right size for both of these
> 
> View attachment 5258991
> View attachment 5258990


Congrats!!! You got the shoes on my wishlist    
I have not gotten a chance to try the loafer. How comfortable is the shoes? I was also worried about ugly creases since it's a patent-look.


----------



## mochibabu

Came across these shoes… it came home with me. they are so whacky and I love it!!!


----------



## lilthai

my first ABC


----------



## 880

pamelastanlee said:


> Came across these shoes… it came home with me. they are so whacky and I love it!!!
> View attachment 5259302


I would love to see how you style these!


----------



## MrsPeony

I saw this Bobby East West online. Didn't think much of it, but I saw it again in person, and I fell in love after trying it on. 

It's my first Dior handbag, I just love it so much.


----------



## Penelopepursula

MrsPeony said:


> I saw this Bobby East West online. Didn't think much of it, but I saw it again in person, and I fell in love after trying it on.
> 
> It's my first Dior handbag, I just love it so much.
> View attachment 5260335


It's beautiful!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

sharing my purchases from Dior sale last friday     managed to grab a guitar strap and ring


----------



## stockcharlie

Wasn’t gonna splurge on another bag so soon but saw this grained Bobby and couldn’t resist! It shows such a quality craftsmanship and will make a great everyday bag. Tried it out with my black guitar strap as well


----------



## leyley.27

Marmotte said:


> Just received my Diorland boots.
> In. Love.
> I’m petite (156cm/5’1). I usually avoid mid-calves boots, but these fit very well, they match my style soo much!
> Love how the style is a mix of military/folk/biker.
> One of my best purchases for this fall
> 
> View attachment 5180220
> View attachment 5180221
> View attachment 5180222
> View attachment 5180223
> View attachment 5180224


You look great! I am about the same height as you. Is it true to size?


----------



## lilone

stockcharlie said:


> Wasn’t gonna splurge on another bag so soon but saw this grained Bobby and couldn’t resist! It shows such a quality craftsmanship and will make a great everyday bag. Tried it out with my black guitar strap as well


I have the same bag and it is one of most used bags!  Congrats on adding that beauty to your collection!


----------



## Marmotte

leyley.27 said:


> You look great! I am about the same height as you. Is it true to size?


Yes true to size!


----------



## sizz

Got this lady dior this past weekend. I love it and the color!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Does anyone know if they've started using holiday packaging at boutiques? Haven't purchased off their website before but I'm wondering if they only use the classic boxes. I've got a few  gifts I wanted to get but wondering if I should wait till next month.


----------



## desertchic

BettyLouboo said:


> Does anyone know if they've started using holiday packaging at boutiques? Haven't purchased off their website before but I'm wondering if they only use the classic boxes. I've got a few  gifts I wanted to get but wondering if I should wait till next month.


I believe so; at least, when I ordered something late last week, my SA promised me holiday packaging (“we have received our holiday packaging so I’ll be sending that to you as well”).


----------



## sizz

BettyLouboo said:


> Does anyone know if they've started using holiday packaging at boutiques? Haven't purchased off their website before but I'm wondering if they only use the classic boxes. I've got a few  gifts I wanted to get but wondering if I should wait till next month.


They have!


----------



## whitedollx

desertchic said:


> Still contemplating which color Lady Dior to purchase but in the meantime, saw the new toile de jouy sauvage mitzah and had to get it. The metallic threading doesn’t come through very well in photos but it’s gorgeous IRL.
> View attachment 5255347
> View attachment 5255348



i just got this today too and it’s a dream!


----------



## desertchic

Thank you to everyone on the feedback (red vs black)!

My first Lady and with the holiday packaging, I’m head over heels in love


----------



## CrazyCool01

desertchic said:


> Thank you to everyone on the feedback (red vs black)!
> 
> My first Lady and with the holiday packaging, I’m head over heels in love
> View attachment 5263850


Wow so beautiful ❤️


----------



## bernpl

desertchic said:


> Thank you to everyone on the feedback (red vs black)!
> 
> My first Lady and with the holiday packaging, I’m head over heels in love
> View attachment 5263850



Gorgeous bag. Love the dark lipstick red and love your badge selection with the dragonfly in the middle. I have a medium lady so no personalization but have always struggled thinking what I would get if were to get a my abcdior.


----------



## desertchic

bernpl said:


> Gorgeous bag. Love the dark lipstick red and love your badge selection with the dragonfly in the middle. I have a medium lady so no personalization but have always struggled thinking what I would get if were to get a my abcdior.


It was definitely a struggle to decide on the badges - initials, “CD” pieces, shapes… In the end, I got the dragonfly as an extra (the ones with the crystals aren’t an option for a “freebie”/the bee was my third) since it’s not offered on the website, it’s a tad different (since I think a lot of people get the star/heart/clover) and it was just fun. I’m still looking for my zodiac sign, but these definitely make me smile 

How do you like your medium? I’m still contemplating the medium (black with ruthenium) and would love to know your thoughts/experience with that size.


----------



## bernpl

desertchic said:


> It was definitely a struggle to decide on the badges - initials, “CD” pieces, shapes… In the end, I got the dragonfly as an extra (the ones with the crystals aren’t an option for a “freebie”/the bee was my third) since it’s not offered on the website, it’s a tad different (since I think a lot of people get the star/heart/clover) and it was just fun. I’m still looking for my zodiac sign, but these definitely make me smile
> 
> How do you like your medium? I’m still contemplating the medium (black with ruthenium) and would love to know your thoughts/experience with that size.



Most likely a lucky clover or star for me with my initials or a bee since people call me B. But yeah decisions decisions.

I like medium which is a good size for me but yeah sometimes  I  think I should have gone with a small since I don’t use it that often. And the medium is too big for ‘special occasions.’


----------



## mac01

BettyLouboo said:


> Does anyone know if they've started using holiday packaging at boutiques? Haven't purchased off their website before but I'm wondering if they only use the classic boxes. I've got a few  gifts I wanted to get but wondering if I should wait till next month.


Yes they have! I just bought my First Lady Dior and it came with holiday packaging.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

mac01 said:


> Yes they have! I just bought my First Lady Dior and it came with holiday packaging.



Congrat!!! she look so pretty!!!


----------



## _vee

Purchased a notebook  so pretty.


----------



## CKathi

mac01 said:


> Yes they have! I just bought my First Lady Dior and it came with holiday packaging.


Wow, looks amazing! Now I just want to buy something for the holiday packaging


----------



## strawberrymilk

sandycps said:


> Congrats!!! You got the shoes on my wishlist
> I have not gotten a chance to try the loafer. How comfortable is the shoes? I was also worried about ugly creases since it's a patent-look.


The loafers are pretty stiff so I haven't had any issues with creasing even though I've worn them to work a couple of times! I would say I can comfortably wear them for about 8 hours no more than 10 haha


----------



## CKathi

Mad_la_mans said:


> Thank you! This photo absolutely doesn't show how beautiful it is, I'm in love  If you're thinking about it, get it - I'm sure you won't regret it! All of those things you mentioned will fit there easily, and you will also be able to take with you a cosmetic pouch, mask, etc. It looks small, not bulky at all, but it's quite roomy! That's what I also love about it, it's perfect every day bag, and she looks great with literally every outfit! It can be dressed up or down - anything you like.


May I ask you again something about the bag? I'm still thinking about it / dreaming about it  
How do you like the material so far? Is it made for an everyday use? First I was into the ultramatte but then heard about the sensitivity of it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## michi_chi

My guilty pleasure buys from my favourite SA while in London last week. The Bois de Rose ring in rose gold and Rose des Vents medallion necklace in yellow gold and mother of pearl


----------



## Cool Breeze

michi_chi said:


> My guilty pleasure buys from my favourite SA while in London last week. The Bois de Rose ring in rose gold and Rose des Vents medallion necklace in yellow gold and mother of pearl
> 
> View attachment 5267218


Lovely pieces!


----------



## Faye Miao

Hi everyone!
I finally pulled the trigger on the Bobby East west bag in latte. I love the color and the silhouette. I ordered from the US website. I was So excited to got it yesterday. The packaging and the bag is beautiful, however.... the strap is missing.... I called the client service and I have to provide pictures and wait for them to complete an investigation.. which could take up to 30 days.....I hated when it happened! Took the joy out of having this bag! Has anyone experienced similar situation? What action did you take? Sorry no picture of the beauty for now... I don’t feel like taking one.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally pulled the trigger on the Bobby East west bag in latte. I love the color and the silhouette. I ordered from the US website. I was So excited to got it yesterday. The packaging and the bag is beautiful, however.... the strap is missing.... I called the client service and I have to provide pictures and wait for them to complete an investigation.. which could take up to 30 days.....I hated when it happened! Took the joy out of having this bag! Has anyone experienced similar situation? What action did you take? Sorry no picture of the beauty for now... I don’t feel like taking one.


Congrats on your new bag, but no strap is such a bummer. I hope the issue is resolved quickly so you can enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## michi_chi

Faye Miao said:


> Hi everyone!
> I finally pulled the trigger on the Bobby East west bag in latte. I love the color and the silhouette. I ordered from the US website. I was So excited to got it yesterday. The packaging and the bag is beautiful, however.... the strap is missing.... I called the client service and I have to provide pictures and wait for them to complete an investigation.. which could take up to 30 days.....I hated when it happened! Took the joy out of having this bag! Has anyone experienced similar situation? What action did you take? Sorry no picture of the beauty for now... I don’t feel like taking one.



I imagine the 30 day timescale they've given you is their standard time frame and takes into account busy periods but Dior customer service is great and hopefully you'll hear back from them long before that. I'm in the UK and never experienced any issues with my purchases so can't offer any advice unfortunately. I do hope it's resolved soon for you so you can enjoy your new E/W Bobby with pride!


----------



## mi.kay

Bought my very first Dior item... A Lady Dior pouch.
While I am rather familiar with Dior's bags, the small leather goods are strangers to me.
I have been looking for a WOC for a while and it was love at first sight with the Lady Dior pouch! I have considered the Chanel WOC or the YSL WOC but they never make me feel excited.

I love the little charm and the flexibility of wearing this with the removable chain.


----------



## stockcharlie

Going in to check out the markdowns and ended up getting the shawl (not on the sale list), I just love it so much!


----------



## stockcharlie

mi.kay said:


> Bought my very first Dior item... A Lady Dior pouch.
> While I am rather familiar with Dior's bags, the small leather goods are strangers to me.
> I have been looking for a WOC for a while and it was love at first sight with the Lady Dior pouch! I have considered the Chanel WOC or the YSL WOC but they never make me feel excited.
> 
> I love the little charm and the flexibility of wearing this with the removable chain.
> 
> View attachment 5268521


Such a great choice! Love the LD pouch, it’s so versatile. Congratulations on the purchase!


----------



## citylight

Hi everyone! I've been lurking around but finally registered an account here! Bought my first Lady Dior 2 days ago and am so excited! Had to choose the butterfly when the SA said it's limited edition. Can't wait to bring it out... I feel like I've got to be sooo delicate with the lambskin haha. Was afraid of scratching it while unboxing


----------



## Donuthunter

My first Dior purchase ever: a cardholder


----------



## luxsal

Scored these at 40 percent off! They match my Lady D in cherry red. So comfortable and TTS!


----------



## fibbi

Cross post from shoes…
This is what I got. 


I was on the way to pick up an LV bracelet in Holts and saw it’s 40% off! Can’t wait to bring it home!


----------



## fibbi

Donuthunter said:


> My first Dior purchase ever: a cardholder
> 
> View attachment 5273890


I have the same one and I love it so much!


----------



## fibbi

First time to try online purchase (it was available not long ago) and was told I should get Christmas packaging.  Instead I got this.


----------



## 880

fibbi said:


> First time to try online purchase (it was available not long ago) and was told I should get Christmas packaging.  Instead I got this.
> 
> View attachment 5276042


This is very nice packaging, and what matters most is what is inside  I’m so happy for you that you got the shoes you wanted!


----------



## fibbi

880 said:


> This is very nice packaging, and what matters most is what is inside  I’m so happy for you that you got the shoes you wanted!


Yes it’s a surprise and I love this box! And of course I love the content as well


----------



## Fgl11

salal04 said:


> Scored these at 40 percent off! They match my Lady D in cherry red. So comfortable and TTS!


Love those!! I bought them yesterday!!! Pattern is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ems1198

Hi everyone!
I finally took a plunge on the Saddle after trying on a Bobby in medium and realized the Saddle fit more of my style.

Dior’s Christmas packaging is beyond beautiful and gorgeous.

With all the crazy price increases among all the brands these days, I’m glad I got my Saddle!


----------



## CaliLove21

Picked up a medium saddle bag here in Waikiki. Saved about $900 not buying it in LA (where I’m from). Dior specifically has a no tax exemption here until 2022. They’re no longer located in the duty-free mall.
As an equestrian I couldn’t pass up a bag that looks like a saddle!
Had to skip the holiday box; won’t fit in my luggage.


----------



## BB8

CaliLove21 said:


> Picked up a medium saddle bag here in Waikiki. Saved about $900 not buying it in LA (where I’m from). Dior specifically has a no tax exemption here until 2022. They’re no longer located in the duty-free mall.
> As an equestrian I couldn’t pass up a bag that looks like a saddle!
> Had to skip the holiday box; won’t fit in my luggage.
> View attachment 5277254


How exciting! That's a huge savings too! Unfortunately for me, won't be in HI until 2022 so I won't be able to enjoy the same savings. Congrats!


----------



## 880

D fight combat boots and high top sneakers









						Homepage | DIOR
					






					www.dior.com


----------



## Louisaur

My first from Dior 
Went with the intention of walking out with blush - but grey just called my name.
I’ve named her Helena Ravenclaw aka “The Grey Lady”

The mad holiday rush did mean there were slim pickings for the charms. SA has to order for me and she will post them as I don’t live close to my store.


----------



## averagejoe

880 said:


> D fight combat boots and high top sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5278182
> View attachment 5278183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homepage | DIOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dior.com


I have the same B23s! I love this colourway!


----------



## 880

averagejoe said:


> I have the same B23s! I love this colourway!


@averagejoe, I believe I first saw them in one of your action pics, and fell in love with them then, so thank you!  i do th8nk I have some light gray laces somewhere; I have a feeling the white will meet with an accident bc I’m not all that careful. . .


----------



## TwiggyM

Hi,

I’ve previously been quite negative towards the Saddle bag here in this forum as I found it to be very impractical and also a little too much of a fashion statement for my lifestyle personally. However, I’ve always loved the look of it and when Dior released the micro version I couldn’t resist. Ironically I find the micro a lot more suitable for me as it isn’t as “loud” as the bigger ones and also surprisingly fits all my essentials with more ease to find them than in the bigger one. Thank you so much for letting me share and happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## geenebeene

My Christmas present from DH came today! My micro vanity case in Cloud Blue~ Loveee this Christmas packaging from Dior!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## hlzpenguin

geenebeene said:


> View attachment 5278980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christmas present from DH came today! My micro vanity case in Cloud Blue~ Loveee this Christmas packaging from Dior!  Thanks for letting me share.


I have been thinking about getting the exact same bag!! Thanks for sharing! I see other countries have a “newer” version where you can put the charms on the handle, not sure if this is something the US will get. Do you mind telling us the pros and cons after you used it for a while? Thank you!


----------



## geenebeene

hlzpenguin said:


> I have been thinking about getting the exact same bag!! Thanks for sharing! I see other countries have a “newer” version where you can put the charms on the handle, not sure if this is something the US will get. Do you mind telling us the pros and cons after you used it for a while? Thank you!


I haven't seen one with charms on the handle and I'd be scare of the metal scratching the leather. As for mine, I have to send this back to Dior.  I did some thorough inspection and found a tiny tear on the backside of the leather.  Now that is all I see whenever I look at the bag. I'm not sure if I want to do an exchange or return. Very disappointed atm...


----------



## hlzpenguin

geenebeene said:


> I haven't seen one with charms on the handle and I'd be scare of the metal scratching the leather. As for mine, I have to send this back to Dior.  I did some thorough inspection and found a tiny tear on the backside of the leather.  Now that is all I see whenever I look at the bag. I'm not sure if I want to do an exchange or return. Very disappointed atm...
> View attachment 5279021


Sorry to hear that . Definitely needs to go back.


----------



## Sina08

Went in for the 30 Montaigne belt, which they didn’t have. Ended up buying this cute cardholder and ordered the belt online 
Online purchase came with Christmas packaging, boutique purchase didn’t.


----------



## ninecherries

My new Saddle in latte  I have to admit I am a bit scared of using it because the way it is constructed seems so fragile  But let’s see


----------



## 880

Sina08 said:


> Went in for the 30 Montaigne belt, which they didn’t have. Ended up buying this cute cardholder and ordered the belt online
> Online purchase came with Christmas packaging, boutique purchase didn’t.
> 
> View attachment 5280782
> View attachment 5280783


Congrats! I have something similar or the same: an accordion cardholder and it’s my favorite thing !


----------



## doubleo7

So I purchased the Dior slingbacks in the black technical fabric a few days ago. These feel great but do you think they look too small for my foot? I had to size down a little so my foot wouldn't flop out of the fabric sling.

Thank you for any feedback!


----------



## BB8

This metallic gradient beauty. Unfortunately, she is going back due to a scratch in the leather and visible wrinkling/dry appearance in some areas.


----------



## averagejoe

doubleo7 said:


> So I purchased the Dior slingbacks in the black technical fabric a few days ago. These feel great but do you think they look too small for my foot? I had to size down a little so my foot wouldn't flop out of the fabric sling.
> 
> Thank you for any feedback!
> View attachment 5281298


They look fine to me. Congratulations on your new slingbacks!


----------



## averagejoe

BB8 said:


> This metallic gradient beauty. Unfortunately, she is going back due to a scratch in the leather and visible wrinkling/dry appearance in some areas.
> View attachment 5281323
> View attachment 5281325


The leather is quite wrinkly. It is apparent near the other grommet too. Hope they have a new one for you!


----------



## Gal4Dior

BB8 said:


> This metallic gradient beauty. Unfortunately, she is going back due to a scratch in the leather and visible wrinkling/dry appearance in some areas.
> View attachment 5281323
> View attachment 5281325




I noticed wrinkling at one grommet area on a brand new lady dior I just purchased. I was so disappointed that this was the case considering the price! I returned that, as well.


----------



## BB8

averagejoe said:


> The leather is quite wrinkly. It is apparent near the other grommet too. Hope they have a new one for you!


I hope so as well. If not, I'm considering getting the other, more classic LD I've had my eye on. On a lesser more trivial note, a wee bit sad I have to also let go of the beautiful holiday packaging it came with.


----------



## BB8

LVSistinaMM said:


> I noticed wrinkling at one grommet area on a brand new lady dior I just purchased. I was so disappointed that this was the case considering the price! I returned that, as well.


Sorry to hear. Curious to know if yours was also a treated lambskin or regular?


----------



## Gal4Dior

BB8 said:


> Sorry to hear. Curious to know if yours was also a treated lambskin or regular?



Regular lambskin. I’m sure it happens naturally, I just didn’t want it on a new bag and only on one side, too.


----------



## doubleo7

averagejoe said:


> They look fine to me. Congratulations on your new slingbacks!



Thank you SO much, I really appreciate your opinion!!


----------



## coolmelondew

Just bought my first Dior bag and sooo happy with it. I love the Christmas box that it came in but sadly probably would have to part with the box as I dont think it can fit into the aircraft overhead cabin.


----------



## mindless

My first dior in-store purchase. The packaging is gorgeous. Testing out dior leather quality with a small item before moving on to bags. Hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## fibbi

mindless said:


> My first dior in-store purchase. The packaging is gorgeous. Testing out dior leather quality with a small item before moving on to bags. Hopes it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281908
> View attachment 5281909


I have the same one and you won’t be disappointed ! Using for half a year now and leather is still like new!


----------



## mindless

fibbi said:


> I have the same one and you won’t be disappointed ! Using for half a year now and leather is still like new!


Good to hear. I was eyeing this card holder for some time but was always afraid of the lambskin especially as a slg thrown around in a bag but the SA assured me that it is not as delicate as it seems.


----------



## spartanwoman

Just scored this beauty! I have the original size book tote in a darker blue tdj, but have been looking and waiting for something in the smaller size that makes my heart flutter. My SA sent me some pics of a few new items they got in and I immediately fell in love with this stunning color. Even though both of my book totes will be blue, they are very different shades, and i love how electric this one is!


----------



## charlottawill

Such a pretty color for spring and summer! Enjoy!


----------



## desertchic

Obsessing over my new Le Jugement mitzah  (the PERFECT compliment to the cherry red)


----------



## geenebeene

After returning the defective cloud blue micro vanity, I wanted something from Dior for the Christmas packaging.  I came across this little bag but couldn't find much info on YouTube. Long story short, I saw two reviews and liked what I saw and ordered it. It arrived this afternoon! It's a tiny bag but I've been using fendi nano baguette non stop and love it. I'm very certain that I'm going to enjoy this bag very much. She is shiny and just too cute!  Name of the bag is Lady Dior Nano Pouch. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## michi_chi

Sharing some of my last minute impulse purchases, the personalised card is an inside joke from my SA 



30 Montaigne in Rose Des Vents



La Force square scarf in pink (also available in black and gold)



ABCDior 'M' Monde Mitzah scarf for my Lady D-Lite handle


----------



## averagejoe

michi_chi said:


> Sharing some of my last minute impulse purchases, the personalised card is an inside joke from my SA
> View attachment 5283201
> 
> 
> 30 Montaigne in Rose Des Vents
> View attachment 5283202
> 
> 
> La Force square scarf in pink (also available in black and gold)
> View attachment 5283203
> 
> 
> ABCDior 'M' Monde Mitzah scarf for my Lady D-Lite handle
> View attachment 5283204


All these pieces are really pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## charlottawill

I am suddenly feeling the urge to visit my local boutique


----------



## charlottawill

michi_chi said:


> Sharing some of my last minute impulse purchases, the personalised card is an inside joke from my SA
> View attachment 5283201
> 
> 
> 30 Montaigne in Rose Des Vents
> View attachment 5283202
> 
> 
> La Force square scarf in pink (also available in black and gold)
> View attachment 5283203
> 
> 
> ABCDior 'M' Monde Mitzah scarf for my Lady D-Lite handle
> View attachment 5283204


The scarf is gorgeous. Your photo is better than the photo on Dior.com. Their photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## michi_chi

averagejoe said:


> All these pieces are really pretty! Congratulations!



Thank you! I'd been thinking about a Mitzah for a while and I love Pietro Ruffo's illustrations. I also really like the shade of Rose Des Vents but couldn't decide which bag looked best with it so when I was browsing the website and saw these, I knew they were the ones   



charlottawill said:


> The scarf is gorgeous. Your photo is better than the photo on Dior.com. Their photo doesn't do it justice.



That's very kind, thank you! I think I should have at least tried to steam the square scarf first before I took a photo of that one  I tried to lay out the Mitzah to show off the beautiful design that you can't see very well in the stock photos, so hope it helps others who are thinking about getting one!


----------



## Kayley1

Penelopepursula said:


> It's beautiful!


Agree!


----------



## PurseRookie0

Bought a yellow Lady Dior recently  I'm so in love with it and the charms that came with it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

I believe in gifting myself presents


----------



## Penelopepursula

sbuxaddict said:


> I believe in gifting myself presents
> View attachment 5285117
> 
> View attachment 5285118


Good for you!


----------



## charlottawill

sbuxaddict said:


> I believe in gifting myself presents
> View attachment 5285117
> 
> View attachment 5285118


Love the candle topper! May have to get one.


----------



## XCCX

doubleo7 said:


> So I purchased the Dior slingbacks in the black technical fabric a few days ago. These feel great but do you think they look too small for my foot? I had to size down a little so my foot wouldn't flop out of the fabric sling.
> 
> Thank you for any feedback!
> View attachment 5281298


It’s perfect! Congratulations!


----------



## MonAmie

Got this stunner in Paris a couple of days ago


----------



## marcvan

After going back and forth about the book tote, I listened to what my heart sings for, and voila:


----------



## platanoparty

I went to get a new rose de vents bracelet (my first non yellow gold jewelry item) and the holiday tray with it when I took a skirt in for alterations. My SA kindly gave me a gift as well


----------



## calisnoopy

Dior x Sacai Saddle Bag 






Dior Saddle in Cornflour Blue (LOVE this colorway)




Dior Blue Oblique Reversible Puffer Hooded Jacket


----------



## hlzpenguin

Just a small beauty purchase but I’m so excited because I have been wanting this LED mirror for a LONG time....I was lucky enough to finally spot it in the US. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jk777

Bought my wife a Grained Black Saddle w/ a black embroidered strap for Christmas


----------



## stockcharlie

jkim777 said:


> Bought my wife a Grained Black Saddle w/ a black embroidered strap for Christmas


That’s an awesome gift! Can I send you my husband’s number?


----------



## nycgirl79

Picked up a toile de jouy mitzah for my LD. I need to work on my wrapping skills, but I’m loving the little pop it adds to an already gorgeous bag! Dior really puts out beautiful products!


----------



## nycgirl79

platanoparty said:


> I went to get a new rose de vents bracelet (my first non yellow gold jewelry item) and the holiday tray with it when I took a skirt in for alterations. My SA kindly gave me a gift as well
> View attachment 5286599
> View attachment 5286600



Gorgeous pieces! That bracelet is stunning!


----------



## platanoparty

nycgirl79 said:


> Gorgeous pieces! That bracelet is stunning!


Thank you so much! I really like Dior fine jewelry, I find it unique enough but also very wearable and flattering. Someday I would like the sun/moon earrings  
@jkim777 you are a very very sweet husband! Your wife looks very stylish with her new bag.


----------



## MissFoster

Just got this preloved beauty at a bargain price. I have been obsessing about this bag since the review on the blog last year, and my wardrobe really needed a silver bag  (my husband just shakes his head)

This is also my first Dior


----------



## totally

MissFoster said:


> Just got this preloved beauty at a bargain price. I have been obsessing about this bag since the review on the blog last year, and my wardrobe really needed a silver bag  (my husband just shakes his head)
> 
> This is also my first Dior
> 
> View attachment 5288729



Congrats on your new bag!! I'm the same as you, also lusting after a gold or silver one. Where did you get yours?


----------



## MissFoster

totally said:


> Congrats on your new bag!! I'm the same as you, also lusting after a gold or silver one. Where did you get yours?


Thank you!
I found it at Tise, a Norwegian app for reselling clothing. There at generelly not a lot of Dior bags in my country, so I feel really lucky I found this one! And at a lower price compared to what I have seen on TheRealReal and The Vestiaire Collective too.

I feel a bit silly getting so silly and giggly over a bag


----------



## BB8

Late post. Some goodies I got before Christmas. Adding this belt that I've had my eye on for a while, and the shawl is just scrumptious. (The third box is a mini LD that I already posted, but just had to include it for the beautiful holiday packaging "family" portrait.)


----------



## am1ly

Toile de Jouy shawl.
I love this print a lot


----------



## xnatty

Just received my first ever Dior purchase and love it! Do you guys know if it comes with an authenticity card? I'm new to Dior. Thanks


----------



## michi_chi

xnatty said:


> Just received my first ever Dior purchase and love it! Do you guys know if it comes with an authenticity card? I'm new to Dior. Thanks



It's beautiful, congratulations! Because it's considered Small Leather Goods, it won't come with the same authenticity cards as bags.


----------



## xnatty

michi_chi said:


> It's beautiful, congratulations! Because it's considered Small Leather Goods, it won't come with the same authenticity cards as bags.


Thanks so much!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Small book tote in gold oblique - color combo of my dreams


----------



## XCCX

sbuxaddict said:


> Small book tote in gold oblique - color combo of my dreams
> View attachment 5292644


So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kandicenicole

I finally picked this cutie up last night at the Rodeo Drive location. I can’t wait to wear it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

XCCX said:


> So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


Thank you


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

Got my first Dior bag today  Blush saddle with blue strap. I feel like the blush colour is so different in real life then in pictures, I do really like it!


----------



## stockcharlie

SuzanneVuitton said:


> View attachment 5293776
> View attachment 5293777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first Dior bag today  Blush saddle with blue strap. I feel like the blush colour is so different in real life then in pictures, I do really like it!


Congratulations! The combo looks lovely! I like the blush saddle IRL, the color is so versatile yet classy. Great choice


----------



## XCCX

SuzanneVuitton said:


> View attachment 5293776
> View attachment 5293777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first Dior bag today  Blush saddle with blue strap. I feel like the blush colour is so different in real life then in pictures, I do really like it!


Congratulations! Blush is one of the most beautiful and unique colors ever made in my opinion!


----------



## Kkeely30

Just received the beautiful Caro with ruthenium hardware. I was so happy to see they are still sending the holiday boxes also! I don’t know how I’m supposed to decide between this and cognac saddle bag coming


----------



## geenebeene

My first bag purchase of 2022 - Mini Black Ultramatte Lady Dior. 
It's a two month early Bday present from DH.  The boutique I ordered from ran out of holiday packaging. Somewhat disappointed but this, this cheered me right up! I'm using Fendi twilly until my new mitzah comes next week.
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## BB8

Kkeely30 said:


> Just received the beautiful Caro with ruthenium hardware. I was so happy to see they are still sending the holiday boxes also! I don’t know how I’m supposed to decide between this and cognac saddle bag coming
> View attachment 5294268


Congrats! I'm supposed to be receiving mine next week and cannot wait!


----------



## moissydan98

I've admired saddle bags since 2018 but I finally got to see one in person after buying this vintage one! in pictures they look so much bigger haha


----------



## Kkeely30

BB8 said:


> Congrats! I'm supposed to be receiving mine next week and cannot wait!


Congratulations to you! Please post when you receive yours!


----------



## BB8

Kkeely30 said:


> Congratulations to you! Please post when you receive yours!


Thank you, will do!


----------



## jk777

Went a little crazy over the past month... Got a black grained calfskin Dior Saddle Bag (pictures few pages back), Wicker Lady Dior, Toile De Jouy scarf for the wife. B22 sneakers in all black and Oblique Jacquard Pouch with Strap for me. Not sure why the pictures are sideways....


----------



## Debbie65

Small Lady Dior ABC in Warm Taupe.  It looks like a totally different color then on Dior.com however I do like the color.


----------



## Debbie65

Small Lady Dior ABC in Warm Taupe.  It looks like a totally different color then on Dior.com however I do like the color.


----------



## suesuliani

SuzanneVuitton said:


> View attachment 5293776
> View attachment 5293777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my first Dior bag today  Blush saddle with blue strap. I feel like the blush colour is so different in real life then in pictures, I do really like it!



Congratulations on your first Dior bag! The blush saddle is truly beautiful! I’ve been on a hunt for it in my local boutique but they say it’s no longer available 
Do you know if it’s a permanent colour? Or which collection is this from?


----------



## SuzanneVuitton

suesuliani said:


> Congratulations on your first Dior bag! The blush saddle is truly beautiful! I’ve been on a hunt for it in my local boutique but they say it’s no longer available
> Do you know if it’s a permanent colour? Or which collection is this from?


I think it is permanent colour, it has been around for a couple of years. Hope you can get one soon!


----------



## fibbi

Congrats to everyone on the beautiful purchase to start the year!


----------



## thundercloud

I'm in love! I ordered them online & they arrived quickly and safely. I was a bit nervous after reading about others' experiences, but things went smoothly. Wrapped up beautifully in the holiday packaging.  My grey medium saddle in grained calfskin and grey reverse TDJ strap.


----------



## Kkeely30

thundercloud said:


> I'm in love! I ordered them online & they arrived quickly and safely. I was a bit nervous after reading about others' experiences, but things went smoothly. Wrapped up beautifully in the holiday packaging.  My grey medium saddle in grained calfskin and grey reverse TDJ strap.
> View attachment 5297476
> 
> View attachment 5297477
> 
> View attachment 5297478


The grey is beautiful! Love the strap!! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

jkim777 said:


> Went a little crazy over the past month... Got a black grained calfskin Dior Saddle Bag (pictures few pages back), Wicker Lady Dior, Toile De Jouy scarf for the wife. B22 sneakers in all black and Oblique Jacquard Pouch with Strap for me. Not sure why the pictures are sideways....
> 
> View attachment 5296419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296424
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296425
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296426


What a haul! You guys chose the perfect Mitzah for the wicker Lady Dior.


----------



## KathN

Hi guys, loved seeing everyone's purchases here!  I do have a question, I just bought the medium LD and noticed that the bag comes with a small piece of paper with a star and the number 42.
Super curious to know what the number means. Does anyone know?  thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

KathN said:


> Hi guys, loved seeing everyone's purchases here!  I do have a question, I just bought the medium LD and noticed that the bag comes with a small piece of paper with a star and the number 42.
> Super curious to know what the number means. Does anyone know?  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297620
> View attachment 5297621


Congratulations!

This is a quality-control paper. My SA said removed it from my bag when I was trying it on in the store, and told me it was that. They used to have the papers say "Controllo" and then a number. Now it features a star and the Dior logo.


----------



## KathN

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> This is a quality-control paper. My SA said removed it from my bag when I was trying it on in the store, and told me it was that. They used to have the papers say "Controllo" and then a number. Now it features a star and the Dior logo.


Ahh, thanks for your reply. So good to know


----------



## lmk15

A few birthday treats from me to me.  Fell in love with the new style of the lady Dior pouch! Hoping they bring out more colours in the future.


----------



## ashabeau

I just got the Lady Dior D-Joy (east-west) bag!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My latest Dior items !! 
* Dway slides in white and gold
* d charms pop earrings
* tribales earrings


----------



## suesuliani

SuzanneVuitton said:


> I think it is permanent colour, it has been around for a couple of years. Hope you can get one soon!



Thank you, I will keep a lookout for it! Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## monpascal

Thought I’d share my first Dior bag with everyone  this Mini Lady Dior in blush/fard





A bit of a panic purchase before the prices go up, originally planned to buy one for my birthday (still months away) but decided might as well get it now lol! Hopefully that ends up being the right choice
Was eyeing a black mini but there were none left in stock (not a lot of stores in Australia), but the lovely SA found this one for me instead and I couldn’t resist


----------



## gracieng

Got these two beauties! Also panicked before price increase  was also struggling between black or brown for the saddle! I’m still thinking about it now


----------



## bluesky88

Sharing my first Caro here. 
Panic purchase before price increase.


----------



## Debbie65

Debbie65 said:


> Small Lady Dior ABC in Warm Taupe.  It looks like a totally different color then on Dior.com however I do like the color.
> 
> View attachment 5296480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5296482


Switched out the Warm Taupe for Beige.  I will get more use with Beige vs the Warm Taupe.  I hope there aren't any regrets.


----------



## Debbie65

KathN said:


> Hi guys, loved seeing everyone's purchases here!  I do have a question, I just bought the medium LD and noticed that the bag comes with a small piece of paper with a star and the number 42.
> Super curious to know what the number means. Does anyone know?  thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297620
> View attachment 5297621


My quality control number is 47.  I wonder if our quality control people are friends?  Lol


----------



## Debbie65

thundercloud said:


> I'm in love! I ordered them online & they arrived quickly and safely. I was a bit nervous after reading about others' experiences, but things went smoothly. Wrapped up beautifully in the holiday packaging.  My grey medium saddle in grained calfskin and grey reverse TDJ strap.
> View attachment 5297476
> 
> View attachment 5297477
> 
> View attachment 5297478


Yay!  I'm so glad your order came out perfect and all is well.  What a beautiful bag, a beautiful color and a beautiful strap!  Loving it all!  Enjoy!


----------



## thundercloud

Kkeely30 said:


> The grey is beautiful! Love the strap!! Congratulations!


Thank you! I love it!


Debbie65 said:


> Yay!  I'm so glad your order came out perfect and all is well.  What a beautiful bag, a beautiful color and a beautiful strap!  Loving it all!  Enjoy!


Thank you! I'm glad as well. LOL. Enjoy your stunning new beige bag!


----------



## Debbie65

monpascal said:


> Thought I’d share my first Dior bag with everyone  this Mini Lady Dior in blush/fard
> 
> View attachment 5299311
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a panic purchase before the prices go up, originally planned to buy one for my birthday (still months away) but decided might as well get it now lol! Hopefully that ends up being the right choice
> Was eyeing a black mini but there were none left in stock (not a lot of stores in Australia), but the lovely SA found this one for me instead and I couldn’t resist


Beautiful color!  I was considering this color as well but since I can only have ONE I had to go with a color I actually needed. Lol.  But I do like the blush!  Just a tad too pinkish but if it was more nude I would have went for it!  Looks nude in your photo.  It's beautiful! Maybe I'm not recalling the color correctly?  Does it have a pinkish undertone?


----------



## Debbie65

thundercloud said:


> Thank you! I love it!
> 
> Thank you! I'm glad as well. LOL. Enjoy your stunning new beige bag!


I will, as soon as another Beige replacement arrives. Smh. The Beige I picked up in the boutique (I traded in my Warm Taupe I got online) has a squeaky handle! Drives me nuts!  Makes my bag look fake!  Lol. So I can't use it yet. It's a waiting game as Beige is currently sold out.


----------



## monpascal

Debbie65 said:


> Beautiful color!  I was considering this color as well but since I can only have ONE I had to go with a color I actually needed. Lol.  But I do like the blush!  Just a tad too pinkish but if it was more nude I would have went for it!  Looks nude in your photo.  It's beautiful! Maybe I'm not recalling the color correctly?  Does it have a pinkish undertone?


If only we could have one in every colour  Your beige one is so lovely too! I’m actually glad stock was limited otherwise I would’ve been taken hours trying to choose lol!

Yep it has a pinkish undertone, which I don’t normally go for hahah though I’ll try and take some photos of it in different lighting and share it in the clubhouse thread


----------



## Debbie65

monpascal said:


> If only we could have one in every colour  Your beige one is so lovely too! I’m actually glad stock was limited otherwise I would’ve been taken hours trying to choose lol!
> 
> Yep it has a pinkish undertone, which I don’t normally go for hahah though I’ll try and take some photos of it in different lighting and share it in the clubhouse thread


I'm sure there are people out there that have 1 of every color, but I'm definitely NOT one of them!  Lol. I do wish that Dior did not get rid of the rich 24kt gold plating on the Lady bags.  I know it's not for everyone but I do believe if it was on the Beige I just purchased it would have really popped!  I hope I'm not coming across negative and that I don't appreciate my new Beige bag, as I do. It's just missing something....some luster in the Beige.  With that said I'm keeping my Beige as I need that color.  Lol


----------



## pursesandshoes

gracieng said:


> Got these two beauties! Also panicked before price increase  was also struggling between black or brown for the saddle! I’m still thinking about it now


I also got the saddle but in taupe. I think you won't go wrong in either black or brown shades. What I do to help me decide is to always imagine my current wardrobe and my future designer bag wishlist in the colors I love as that would help me narrow down the colors pretty fast


----------



## This&That2003

Debbie65 said:


> Switched out the Warm Taupe for Beige.  I will get more use with Beige vs the Warm Taupe.  I hope there aren't any regrets.


The Beige color is beautiful.  Is there a thread of wear and tear for Lady Diors?  A few months ago, I bought my black ABCDior with the black enamel charms, but I have only used it once.  I am waiting for better weather and more outings to wear it


----------



## michi_chi

This&That2003 said:


> The Beige color is beautiful.  Is there a thread of wear and tear for Lady Diors?  A few months ago, I bought my black ABCDior with the black enamel charms, but I have only used it once.  I am waiting for better weather and more outings to wear it



Not so much wear and tear for the Lady Dior bag, but the leather is quite durable. I can't recall which threads I posted in but I remember writing similar messages twice on separate occasions about how my friend's lambskin Lady Dior wallet has fared. She uses it everyday since she bought it in 2008/2009. In one of the threads, I compared it to my own patent version that I bought in 2011. Although not the bags themselves, it gives members an idea of the durability of the materials when it's really 'roughly handled' when it's stored in a bag with other items


----------



## pursesandshoes

This&That2003 said:


> The Beige color is beautiful.  Is there a thread of wear and tear for Lady Diors?  A few months ago, I bought my black ABCDior with the black enamel charms, but I have only used it once.  I am waiting for better weather and more outings to wear it


I also got the black one and I've been using it for about 5 months now, like a lot! You have to be very careful with it. Because it's very soft, lambskin gets scratched and torn easily especially on the corners of the bag. In one of my recent trips, the corner of my bag tore a bit and I took it to the store but they weren't able to do much. I was really sad about that  Even the handles and the flap part of the opening (not sure how you call it) also can get scratched easily although there are creams available for that. The bright side is that the scratches are not that visible unless you look closely. I think that won't be the case for a dior bobby for example as the leather is shinier than the lady dior.

I'm also not overly cautious when taking them out as the purpose of my getting the bag is to use it and enjoy it and not worry that I'll scratch it every time. Besides, the lady dior doesn't really have a good resale value so might as well enjoy the most of it.


----------



## Debbie65

This&That2003 said:


> The Beige color is beautiful.  Is there a thread of wear and tear for Lady Diors?  A few months ago, I bought my black ABCDior with the black enamel charms, but I have only used it once.  I am waiting for better weather and more outings to wear it


Thank you!  I can't wait to use it. I picked up a faulty one. Didn't realize it until I got home that one of the handles squeak and its looser then the one in the front. I'm waiting for a beige to show up so I can trade.  I'm not sure if there is a wear and tear thread but try youtube. There is always someone speaking on that and I'm sure there is one for the Lady Dior. I would personally be careful of the corners as it's lambskin and I heard when opening the flap of the bag, you should slide your hand along the top of the flap, all the way into the bag until you feel the edge of the flap.  Once you do, just pull up on the edge to open.  That way you're not scratching the top of your flap with your nails. Your bag is beautiful.   I was considering that color as well!  All these colors to choose from but I picked Beige!  Hahaha!


----------



## This&That2003

Debbie65 said:


> Thank you!  I can't wait to use it. I picked up a faulty one. Didn't realize it until I got home that one of the handles squeak and its looser then the one in the front. I'm waiting for a beige to show up so I can trade.  I'm not sure if there is a wear and tear thread but try youtube. There is always someone speaking on that and I'm sure there is one for the Lady Dior. I would personally be careful of the corners as it's lambskin and I heard when opening the flap of the bag, you should slide your hand along the top of the flap, all the way into the bag until you feel the edge of the flap.  Once you do, just pull up on the edge to open.  That way you're not scratching the top of your flap with your nails. Your bag is beautiful.   I was considering that color as well!  All these colors to choose from but I picked Beige!  Hahaha!


Do you keep the faulty beige ABC LD until another beige one is available?  What if the wait time is a month, what did the SA say to that scenario?  I checked dior.com and the website is slow in loading new information. Most of the colored enamel charmed ABCDior LDs are not available at the moment. The brick red and cedar green color are available.


----------



## Debbie65

This&That2003 said:


> Do you keep the faulty beige ABC LD until another beige one is available?  What if the wait time is a month, what did the SA say to that scenario?  I checked dior.com and the website is slow in loading new information. Most of the colored enamel charmed ABCDior LDs are not available at the moment. The brick red and cedar green color are available.


Yes I have the faulty beige in my possession as I did not know it was faulty until I got home, so I'm waiting for 1 to "show up".  In the boutique the 2 top handles were taped together in the up position with felt. I didn't think to remove the felt and check the handles. Next time (I doubt there will be a next time at these new prices) I will remove all packaging to inspect. I did not think to ask him about the 30 days policy. Good point! I will shoot him a text today to ask and check up on shipment. I'll let you know too what he says about the 30 days. Technically I'm not suppose to do an exchange or a return but since the handle is "faulty" they are making an exception altho my SA said that is normal, smh. Dior.com purchases are technically suppose to be shipped back to Dior.com for returns or exchanges to begin with, but he allowed the exchange of my warm taupe for my beige. Well he got something out of it as well as HE got commission for my return (you scratch my back, I'll scratch yours type of deal). If my back handle was stiff in movement like the front I would take the squeak noise as it would happen less frequently as there is less movement. But with it loose, each time it shifts, it squeaks. Not only that, as I wear it with the shoulder strap, the top handles aren't in perfect alignment. If I had bought this bag from a private seller, I would have thought this $5k bag was fake! Lol. It should be perfect! Isn't that why we spend so much on these bags, for the quality, craftsmanship and perfection? I'm sure the bag gifted to Princess Di didn't have 1 loose handle that squeaked. Lol. They wouldn't dare gift her a bag like that! So why should I accept that is normal? Lol. If he says that is normal 1 more time to me (he said it twice), I'm going to bring that up!    That is NOT normal, and if it is,THEY ALL SHOULD SQUEAK! Why isn't my front handle loose and squeaky like the back handle? SMH!. Im glad its not but Im just making a point. Lol. Thank you for allowing me to vent. I feel much better now. Lol


----------



## Maria333

I just received my panic purchases  and am very very happy with everything! My first and probably last black Lady Dior with silver hardware, Latte Saddle and Tribales earrings.
They didn't have silver charms for the Lady Dior bag, hopefully it looks ok with champagne gold charms and silver hardware...


----------



## Debbie65

Wow love it!  You went on a shopping spree!  I always find the energy for that!  All looks very nice!  I love the tribal earrings.  Do you know of they went up?  I thought about getting a pair but decided not to as I already did not like the price of my Lady Dior ABC bag!  Lol.  Gosh if the earrings went up I'm going to be bummed I didn't just DO iT!


----------



## closetluxe

Maria333 said:


> I just received my panic purchases  and am very very happy with everything! My first and probably last black Lady Dior with silver hardware, Latte Saddle and Tribales earrings.
> They didn't have silver charms for the Lady Dior bag, hopefully it looks ok with champagne gold charms and silver hardware...
> 
> View attachment 5301243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301250


Are the tribal earrings comfortable?  Is it worth the splurge?


----------



## Maria333

Debbie65 said:


> Wow love it!  You went on a shopping spree!  I always find the energy for that!  All looks very nice!  I love the tribal earrings.  Do you know of they went up?  I thought about getting a pair but decided not to as I already did not like the price of my Lady Dior ABC bag!  Lol.  Gosh if the earrings went up I'm going to be bummed I didn't just DO iT!


Thank you!  In the meantime the earrings are still the same price online $470 and $430 if ordered from Hawaii. I was also thinking to wait and get them later, but then I'd have to pay an additional $60 for shipping, so I figured I'll just get all my Dior shopping done and put myself on a shopping ban!


----------



## Debbie65

This&That2003 said:


> Do you keep the faulty beige ABC LD until another beige one is available?  What if the wait time is a month, what did the SA say to that scenario?  I checked dior.com and the website is slow in loading new information. Most of the colored enamel charmed ABCDior LDs are not available at the moment. The brick red and cedar green color are available.


Well I asked my SA what happens IF my beige Lady doesn't show up within the 30 day time frame. He answered by saying if one doesn't show up this week, he will look into ordering one next week.  I didn't push him to get a direct answer as I'm sure he wants to be done with this transaction just like I do (I am that squeaky wheel when I need to be.  I don't want to hold onto a faulty bag I paid $5k for).  Sucks.  Why not just order me a beige now?  Why play the wait game if we don't need to?  Anyway, it is what it is, until it's not anymore.  I just wish I can start using my bag!  Lol


----------



## Maria333

closetlux said:


> Are the tribal earrings comfortable?  Is it worth the splurge?


I've been only wearing them for an hour, so far yes very comfortable. I have sensitive to weight ears and completely cannot tolerate heavy earrings. Tribales feel fine, but still a little too heavy to wear for many many hours every day. One earring is 4 gramm.


----------



## This&That2003

Yeah, that is weird that he would start looking into ordering one next week, and not this week.  It does suck that you have to wait without an ETA of when you can finally use the new bag.
I finally received my Cornflower Blue Saddle Wallet on Chain, and I'm contemplating the functionality of it. Hmmm.
(edited) I just checked the dior.com website, and there is no availability of this product.


----------



## closetluxe

Maria333 said:


> I've been only wearing them for an hour, so far yes very comfortable. I have sensitive to weight ears and completely cannot tolerate heavy earrings. Tribales feel fine, but still a little too heavy to wear for many many hours every day. One earring is 4 gramm.
> 
> View attachment 5301348


I wish they made them smaller, like the back part.


----------



## Debbie65

This&That2003 said:


> Yeah, that is weird that he would start looking into ordering one next week, and not this week.  It does suck that you have to wait without an ETA of when you can finally use the new bag.
> I finally received my Cornflower Blue Saddle Wallet on Chain, and I'm contemplating the functionality of it. Hmmm.
> (edited) I just checked the dior.com website, and there is no availability of this product.


Exactly!  No ETA?  I say customer service is seriously lacking.  Anything and everything that is desired got SOLD OUT!  LOL. Maybe I shouldn't have started the thread about the Dior price increase. Lol. Just kidding .   We are all in this together right?!  Shopping the cheapest way possible!


----------



## michi_chi

Been loving seeing how everyone has been accessorising their bags with their Mitzah scarves, so I bought two more (now a proud owner of 3, all different designs) to pair with my Lady D-Lites and my 30 Montaigne  




ABC Mitzah 'C' Constellation



Toile De Jouy Sauvage in grey


----------



## Maria333

Maria333 said:


> I've been only wearing them for an hour, so far yes very comfortable. I have sensitive to weight ears and completely cannot tolerate heavy earrings. Tribales feel fine, but still a little too heavy to wear for many many hours every day. One earring is 4 gramm.
> 
> View attachment 5301348



I wanted to share an update on Tribales earrings comfort level in case anyone is considering and unable to try them on. I've been wearing them all day today and they are very comfortable. It's important to close them just right for them to be comfortable. You can easily "over-push", then the earrings become uncomfortably tight. You need to push very slowly and slightly until you hear a clicking sound and stop, no need to push all the way.
There is a BUT and it's the weight. The earrings are very comfortable, but I still feel the weight on my ears. It's not painful at all, but I wouldn't wear them all day every day as I'd be concerned with stretching out my ears and piercing holes if you know what I mean... Many many years ago I saw that my granny's piercing holes are all stretched out and she explained that this happens from heavy earrings, since then I'm very aware of the weight on my ears and only wear something super light on a daily basis. 
So overall, I would recommend these earrings to anyone looking for a statement piece rather than everyday pearls.


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Switched out the Warm Taupe for Beige.  I will get more use with Beige vs the Warm Taupe.  I hope there aren't any regrets.


HI, I got a warm taupe during my panic buy and I've considering of changing to beige as well. Can you please share more info on your thoughts about the beige? Is it more nude in color? Also, do you like the enamel color DIOR charm? Do you think the color will chip easily, less prone to scratching than the classic gold? I would greatly appreciate any input you can share about your experience with the beige color and charm so far. Thanks!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> HI, I got a warm taupe during my panic buy and I've considering of changing to beige as well. Can you please share more info on your thoughts about the beige? Is it more nude in color? Also, do you like the enamel color DIOR charm? Do you think the color will chip easily, less prone to scratching than the classic gold? I would greatly appreciate any input you can share about your experience with the beige color and charm so far. Thanks!


Hi there.  I'm glad you were able to grab the Lady bag before the price increase.   Just get the bag and switch out to the color you want!   As long as youbget it without the increase! 

I have owned the beige Lady ABC in beige for 5 days and unfortunately it's been stored in its box this entire time as I need to exchange it for another beige (my handle is squeaking when it shifts right to left.  Does yours?).  I was told HOPEFULLY by the end of this week or next, a beige should be in for me. It's like pulling teeth to get my SA to initiate anything.  I have to suggest it first before he follows thru. 

Since the bag has been stored and not used for a period of time, I can't say how the charms would wear over time, but by looking at the enamel, I think it will show less scratches (or none) vs being plain metal in champagne gold as that will show fine scratches over time. I am hoping it doesn't chip.  It looks like there is a good layer of enamel baked on. I wouldn't expect that it would chip.  We do have a 2 yr warranty so if anything happens during that period I would definitely send it in.  

Re the beige color, in my opinion, this beige could use some help.  Lol.  Now, this is MY opinion obviously so others or even yourself, may love it!  It's not an ugly color, but just blah and boring imo.   It's a flat beige.  There is no richness to it.  No sheen, no warmth.  The champagne hardware blends into the beige, the enamel blends in. Even the interior blends in.  This beige would have looked so much better imo with more of a yellow gold vs champagne as that would had elevated the look some.  With that said, it is a conservative "safe" color.  You'll be able to match this beige with pretty much anything, much more then with the warm taupe. You can use this beige as your "nude", although it really is not the color nude. Think about a beige crayon. Lol. This beige reminds me of that.  Lol. I'm trying my best to give the best description without sounding negative but I dont think Im doing such a great job.  Lol.  This beige is not a warm beige but more of a neutral beige.   The charms somewhat blend in with the bag since the enamel is the same color as the bag.  The interior is a nice suede, but it's the same color of the beige, so there is no depth.  It is what it is right? Lol

Honestly I liked the Warm Taupe more, but it wasn't the color I needed. For $5k, I NEED TO BUY THE BAG IN THE COLOR I NEED!  LOL. The perfect color for me would be the warm taupe that is advertised on dior.com. I wish the warm taupe was actually THAT color and not the color it truly is.  They need to change the warm taupe picture on dior.com to match up to the color it is.

I settled on the beige because it was the closest color that I could get to nude.  I am happy and content with the color overall believe it or not, and the bag is still pretty in this color, but if it was a nude color....WOW!  It would be FIRE!

I will be happy to post pics of my beige Dior.  Hopefully I can catch the true color.  In about 2 or 3 hrs check back.  I'll have some pics posted for you.  

I hope I answered your questions and helped you.  If you are close to a Dior Boutique, call custer service to see if they can locate 1 in your area.  If so, go there and look at the Beige color in person.  I'm not sure if you purchased from the boutique or online but technically any exchanges or returns if purchased on dior.com needs to go thru them and not the boutique.  HOWEVER, some SAs will allow you to exchange.  You can't return there tho for a refund.  That for sure has to be shipped back to dior.com if you initially purchase from the website. Also, if you purchased your bag on dior.com and you exchange in a boutique, it will be a FINAL sale. In my case I'm able to exchange as my handle is faulty.  Please let know if your handle literally squeaks when shifted to the right or left.  Mine does and my SA states that is normal.  I find that hard to believe a $5k new bag would squeak.  It's just the back handle, not the front.

Another tip, make sure your charms are able to feed thru the leather strip.  On a gray Lady in the store, the charms would not slide on.  The strip was too wide.  My SA tried it on 2 different gray bags and both strips were like that.  When I got home with my Beige, the D and Star slid on and although a tad loose, there wasn't much movement of them sliding unless i slightly moved it with my finger, so they stayed in place. They did not slide up or down.  However the charm that reads DIOR slides up and down, shifting the charm next to it.  Im not sure if the opening of that charm was just made too wide or if the leather strip should have been slightly wider for a tighter fit for all the charms.  Anyway I thought I would point that out so you can check your bag or the next bag to make sure that is not an issue for you. 

See you in 2 or 3 hrs!


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Hi there.  I'm glad you were able to grab the Lady bag before the price increase.   Just get the bag and switch out to the color you want!   As long as youbget it without the increase!
> 
> I have owned the beige Lady ABC in beige for 5 days and unfortunately it's been stored in its box this entire time as I need to exchange it for another beige (my handle is squeaking when it shifts right to left.  Does yours?).  I was told HOPEFULLY by the end of this week or next, a beige should be in for me. It's like pulling teeth to get my SA to initiate anything.  I have to suggest it first before he follows thru.
> 
> Since the bag has been stored and not used for a period of time, I can't say how the charms would wear over time, but by looking at the enamel, I think it will show less scratches (or none) vs being plain metal in champagne gold as that will show fine scratches over time. I am hoping it doesn't chip.  It looks like there is a good layer of enamel baked on. I wouldn't expect that it would chip.  We do have a 2 yr warranty so if anything happens during that period I would definitely send it in.
> 
> Re the beige color, in my opinion, this beige could use some help.  Lol.  Now, this is MY opinion obviously so others or even yourself, may love it!  It's not an ugly color, but just blah and boring imo.   It's a flat beige.  There is no richness to it.  No sheen, no warmth.  The champagne hardware blends into the beige, the enamel blends in. Even the interior blends in.  This beige would have looked so much better imo with more of a yellow gold vs champagne as that would had elevated the look some.  With that said, it is a conservative "safe" color.  You'll be able to match this beige with pretty much anything, much more then with the warm taupe. You can use this beige as your "nude", although it really is not the color nude. Think about a beige crayon. Lol. This beige reminds me of that.  Lol. I'm trying my best to give the best description without sounding negative but I dont think Im doing such a great job.  Lol.  This beige is not a warm beige but more of a neutral beige.   The charms somewhat blend in with the bag since the enamel is the same color as the bag.  The interior is a nice suede, but it's the same color of the beige, so there is no depth.  It is what it is right? Lol
> 
> Honestly I liked the Warm Taupe more, but it wasn't the color I needed. For $5k, I NEED TO BUY THE BAG IN THE COLOR I NEED!  LOL. The perfect color for me would be the warm taupe that is advertised on dior.com. I wish the warm taupe was actually THAT color and not the color it truly is.  They need to change the warm taupe picture on dior.com to match up to the color it is.
> 
> I settled on the beige because it was the closest color that I could get to nude.  I am happy and content with the color overall believe it or not, and the bag is still pretty in this color, but if it was a nude color....WOW!  It would be FIRE!
> 
> I will be happy to post pics of my beige Dior.  Hopefully I can catch the true color.  In about 2 or 3 hrs check back.  I'll have some pics posted for you.
> 
> I hope I answered your questions and helped you.  If you are close to a Dior Boutique, call custer service to see if they can locate 1 in your area.  If so, go there and look at the Beige color in person.  I'm not sure if you purchased from the boutique or online but technically any exchanges or returns if purchased on dior.com needs to go thru them and not the boutique.  HOWEVER, some SAs will allow you to exchange.  You can't return there tho for a refund.  That for sure has to be shipped back to dior.com if you initially purchase from the website. Also, if you purchased your bag on dior.com and you exchange in a boutique, it will be a FINAL sale. In my case I'm able to exchange as my handle is faulty.  Please let know if your handle literally squeaks when shifted to the right or left.  Mine does and my SA states that is normal.  I find that hard to believe a $5k new bag would squeak.  It's just the back handle, not the front.
> 
> Another tip, make sure your charms are able to feed thru the leather strip.  On a gray Lady in the store, the charms would not slide on.  The strip was too wide.  My SA tried it on 2 different gray bags and both strips were like that.  When I got home with my Beige, the D and Star slid on and although a tad loose, there wasn't much movement of them sliding unless i slightly moved it with my finger, so they stayed in place. They did not slide up or down.  However the charm that reads DIOR slides up and down, shifting the charm next to it.  Im not sure if the opening of that charm was just made too wide or if the leather strip should have been slightly wider for a tighter fit for all the charms.  Anyway I thought I would point that out so you can check your bag or the next bag to make sure that is not an issue for you.
> 
> See you in 2 or 3 hrs!


Thank you so much for a very lengthy and detailed review of your new beige Lady Dior. My new Lady handles does not squeak, at least not yet, LOL! The DIOR charms hardly moves, not sure if its because of the plastic protectors still on them but it looks like they are somewhat kind of glued in to prevent them from moving around so much. I don't want to mess with them so much in case I return it. I only saw the warm taupe online so I thought the color would be a perfect nude but unfortunately, upon receiving it, it's more darker than the color online so I was a bit disappointed because I really wanted a nude color but now after reading your review, I'm afraid the beige will be boring to me as well, LOL! I hate to feel I'm just settling after spending $5K on the handbag. I was also thinking of the blush color but I honestly don't care for a pink so now maybe I should just get the black because it's safe and classic but I have so many black color handbags already! Uggghhhh, I was really hoping to get a nude color handbag and I was hopeful beige would be it, but it may not be afterall. Regardless, I look forward to seeing more pictures of your beige Lady Dior and hopefully, I can decide if I should keep or exchange my warm taupe. Thank you again for your reply, you're awesome!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> Thank you so much for a very lengthy and detailed review of your new beige Lady Dior. My new Lady handles does not squeak, at least not yet, LOL! The DIOR charms hardly moves, not sure if its because of the plastic protectors still on them but it looks like they are somewhat kind of glued in to prevent them from moving around so much. I don't want to mess with them so much in case I return it. I only saw the warm taupe online so I thought the color would be a perfect nude but unfortunately, upon receiving it, it's more darker than the color online so I was a bit disappointed because I really wanted a nude color but now after reading your review, I'm afraid the beige will be boring to me as well, LOL! I hate to feel I'm just settling after spending $5K on the handbag. I was also thinking of the blush color but I honestly don't care for a pink so now maybe I should just get the black because it's safe and classic but I have so many black color handbags already! Uggghhhh, I was really hoping to get a nude color handbag and I was hopeful beige would be it, but it may not be afterall. Regardless, I look forward to seeing more pictures of your beige Lady Dior and hopefully, I can decide if I should keep or exchange my warm taupe. Thank you again for your reply, you're awesome!


Ok I'm back!  I took a ton of pictures trying to capture the TRUE beige color.  I ended up getting very very CLOSE to the color just by using light from a lamp. Lol  After I took the pic I put the pic off my phone next to the bag and said yep....this is it!  . Its not 100 percent, but about 98%. 

I did put 2 different shades of nude shoes next to the bag so you can compare.  The heel with the close toe is a true light nude and the open toe with the studs is what I would call a true nude as well but just darker, like a medium nude.  I also took a pic of the Dior next to my Chanel Boy.  The color is called Light Brown (so generic right? Hahaha).  I would say the Chanel is also a nude but with a peachy warm undertone.  It is actually a beautiful color!  I wish the Dior was that color!  I'm selling my Boy which helps me get this BEIGE Dior. Lol. Let me stop, I do really love my Dior!  I have no regrets selling my Boy (I dont think lol)  Its just not working for me.  I don't like how my items lay in there.  Such a long and narrow shape.  Sometimes I feel I can't get what I need in there without feeling like Im stuffing it.  Anyway, enough chatting about something that isn't why we are here!  Lol. I will attach the closest color matches of the pics that match the beige Dior below.  I'll also send the other pics I took in a well lighted room since I have them. I'll send them in the next message.


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> Thank you so much for a very lengthy and detailed review of your new beige Lady Dior. My new Lady handles does not squeak, at least not yet, LOL! The DIOR charms hardly moves, not sure if its because of the plastic protectors still on them but it looks like they are somewhat kind of glued in to prevent them from moving around so much. I don't want to mess with them so much in case I return it. I only saw the warm taupe online so I thought the color would be a perfect nude but unfortunately, upon receiving it, it's more darker than the color online so I was a bit disappointed because I really wanted a nude color but now after reading your review, I'm afraid the beige will be boring to me as well, LOL! I hate to feel I'm just settling after spending $5K on the handbag. I was also thinking of the blush color but I honestly don't care for a pink so now maybe I should just get the black because it's safe and classic but I have so many black color handbags already! Uggghhhh, I was really hoping to get a nude color handbag and I was hopeful beige would be it, but it may not be afterall. Regardless, I look forward to seeing more pictures of your beige Lady Dior and hopefully, I can decide if I should keep or exchange my warm taupe. Thank you again for your reply, you're awesome!


 Ok so for part 2!  
These are the first pics I took of the Dior. They are great pics to show details of the bag, but you don't really need that as you have the warm taupe in front of you.   A little bit of trial and error helps to get things right at times. Lol. I say if you want to succeed in something, you keep trying without giving up! 

Now I did not use a flash when taking the pics below. The lights are coming from a ceiling fan.  The color of the beige is really washed out here.  Imo, the color looks nice in these pics.  I personally would prefer this color beige as it's a bit more of a warmer undertone, however these pics DO NOT match up with the true beige color.  Hopefully I don't confuse you by sending you these pics.  I figure since I took them I may as well let you see them. Lol

So let me know what you think.  I'm curious as we all are different and see things differently.   Different strokes for different folks! Maybe you will like the beige afterall.  It's actually growing me but I still stand firm that Dior could have done better then THIS!  Oh, also as I'm looking at the Beige it does have a very faint grey undertone...almost like fresh clean cement.  I'm not trying make jokes here but Im really trying to give you the best description possible!  Please let know what you're going to do!  Also with a black Dior....you will NOT GO WRONG WITH THAT!  I didn't get black as well as I have more black then anything else!  Lol


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Ok I'm back!  I took a ton of pictures trying to capture the TRUE beige color.  I ended up getting very very CLOSE to the color just by using light from a lamp. Lol  After I took the pic I put the pic off my phone next to the bag and said yep....this is it!  . Its not 100 percent, but about 98%.
> 
> I did put 2 different shades of nude shoes next to the bag so you can compare.  The heel with the close toe is a true light nude and the open toe with the studs is what I would call a true nude as well but just darker, like a medium nude.  I also took a pic of the Dior next to my Chanel Boy.  The color is called Light Brown (so generic right? Hahaha).  I would say the Chanel is also a nude but with a peachy warm undertone.  It is actually a beautiful color!  I wish the Dior was that color!  I'm selling my Boy which helps me get this BEIGE Dior. Lol. Let me stop, I do really love my Dior!  I have no regrets selling my Boy (I dont think lol)  Its just not working for me.  I don't like how my items lay in there.  Such a long and narrow shape.  Sometimes I feel I can't get what I need in there without feeling like Im stuffing it.  Anyway, enough chatting about something that isn't why we are here!  Lol. I will attach the closet color matches of the pics that match the beige Dior below.  I'll also send the other pics I took in a well lighted room since I have them. I'll send them in the next message.


OMG!!! Thank you for all the pictures you posted! After seeing more photos, I have to say the beige is a much better color than the warm taupe. The warm taupe is just too dark of a shade to be considered nude, it's more brown with a gray undertone? I just think it will be harder to match an outfit than the beige. The beige color appears to be slightly darker than your light nude sandal and definitely lighter than your open toe sandals, so it's kind of nice as it will match more outfits with lighter and brighter colors. Many thanks again!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> OMG!!! Thank you for all the pictures you posted! After seeing more photos, I have to say the beige is a much better color than the warm taupe. The warm taupe is just too dark of a shade to be considered nude, it's more brown with a gray undertone? I just think it will be harder to match an outfit than the beige. The beige color appears to be slightly darker than your light nude sandal and definitely lighter than your open toe sandals, so it's kind of nice as it will match more outfits with lighter and brighter colors. Many thanks again!


Sure no problem! With all the rambling I did, I wasn't sure if I helped you or made it worse! Hahaha!       So,do you think this beige is a nice color or do you find it boring as well? I'm trying to see maybe there is something wrong with my eyes!   I'm surprised people like this beige color. I have 1 friend out of all I asked about the warm taupe and beige and she is the ONLY ONE that picked Warm Taupe!


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Ok so for part 2!
> These are the first pics I took of the Dior. They are great pics to show details of the bag, but you don't really need that as you have the warm taupe in front of you.   A little bit of trial and error helps to get things right at times. Lol. I say if you want to succeed in something, you keep trying without giving up!
> 
> Now I did not use a flash when taking the pics below. The lights are coming from a ceiling fan.  The color of the beige is really washed out here.  Imo, the color looks nice in these pics.  I personally would prefer this color beige as it's a bit more of a warmer undertone, however these pics DO NOT match up with the true beige color.  Hopefully I don't confuse you by sending you these pics.  I figure since I took them I may as well let you see them. Lol
> 
> So let me know what you think.  I'm curious as we all are different and see things differently.   Different strokes for different folks! Maybe you will like the beige afterall.  It's actually growing me but I still stand firm that Dior could have done better then THIS!  Oh, also as I'm looking at the Beige it does have a very faint grey undertone...almost like fresh clean cement.  I'm not trying make jokes here but Im really trying to give you the best description possible!  Please let know what you're going to do!  Also with a black Dior....you will NOT GO WRONG WITH THAT!  I didn't get black as well as I have more black then anything else!  Lol


You're right, I do prefer this color of beige better, LOL!!! My practical mind keeps telling me that I don't need any more black, but the black color looks sooooo beautiful in Lady Dior  I really need to stop buying black handbags because I just have too many in my collection and according to my husband, they all look the same! I'm definitely leaning more towards the beige. I will take your advice and contact my local Dior to see if they have any beige color in lambskin for me to look at in person. Many thanks again for all the time you took. I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> You're right, I do prefer this color of beige better, LOL!!! My practical mind keeps telling me that I don't need any more black, but the black color looks sooooo beautiful in Lady Dior  I really need to stop buying black handbags because I just have too many in my collection and according to my husband, they all look the same! I'm definitely leaning more towards the beige. I will take your advice and contact my local Dior to see if they have any beige color in lambskin for me to look at in person. Many thanks again for all the time you took. I truly appreciate it!


Great! Well it sounds like you made up your mind.  Mission accomplished! No warm taupe!  Lol. Thank YOU for making me feel better about choosing Beige.  You're right, it is the better alternative and will go with more outfits! Enjoy your new Lady Dior!  Come back with your photo after you make your purchase!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> You're right, I do prefer this color of beige better, LOL!!! My practical mind keeps telling me that I don't need any more black, but the black color looks sooooo beautiful in Lady Dior  I really need to stop buying black handbags because I just have too many in my collection and according to my husband, they all look the same! I'm definitely leaning more towards the beige. I will take your advice and contact my local Dior to see if they have any beige color in lambskin for me to look at in person. Many thanks again for all the time you took. I truly appreciate it!


 Have you seen the color Amber?  Its on Dior.com..  it is not the ABC version.  It is also in a size medium.  It is the same price as the ABC small with the enamel tho so if you wanted this color the value is the same now but I'm not sure if it was before the price increase. I wonder if it pulls off as a nude caramel or more like a pumpkin spice color?  Hummmm.  Just thought I would share as we both were looking for nude Lady Dior bags. Lol


----------



## XCCX

Debbie65 said:


> Have you seen the color Amber?  Its on Dior.com..  it is not the ABC version.  It is also in a size medium.  It is the same price as the ABC small with the enamel tho so if you wanted this color the value is the same now but I'm not sure if it was before the price increase. I wonder if it pulls off as a nude caramel or more like a pumpkin spice color?  Hummmm.  Just thought I would share as we both were looking for nude Lady Dior bags. Lol


I’ve seen the color in real, I would not describe it as nude at all. It’s a caramel color with orange undertones. It is available in small (my ABC) in European and other markets. I don’t own the bag but here’s a photo that pretty much represents the color. Hope this helps


----------



## XCCX

Debbie65 said:


> Have you seen the color Amber?  Its on Dior.com..  it is not the ABC version.  It is also in a size medium.  It is the same price as the ABC small with the enamel tho so if you wanted this color the value is the same now but I'm not sure if it was before the price increase. I wonder if it pulls off as a nude caramel or more like a pumpkin spice color?  Hummmm.  Just thought I would share as we both were looking for nude Lady Dior bags. Lol


By the way this is also an interesting color that I personally find very very pretty but ofcourse more high maintenance. It’s called powder pink but it’s a beigy pink that could be described as a very light pinkish nude.


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Have you seen the color Amber?  Its on Dior.com..  it is not the ABC version.  It is also in a size medium.  It is the same price as the ABC small with the enamel tho so if you wanted this color the value is the same now but I'm not sure if it was before the price increase. I wonder if it pulls off as a nude caramel or more like a pumpkin spice color?  Hummmm.  Just thought I would share as we both were looking for nude Lady Dior bags. Lol


The amber color looks to have more orange tone so I agree that it probably may look like pumpkin spice in person.


----------



## baghagg

Got a Saddle Bag today, came in this pretty box!  Was this the holiday box this year, does anyone know?  Thanks so much.


----------



## Debbie65

XCCX said:


> I’ve seen the color in real, I would not describe it as nude at all. It’s a caramel color with orange undertones. It is available in small (my ABC) in European and other markets. I don’t own the bag but here’s a photo that pretty much represents the color. Hope this helps
> 
> View attachment 5303272


Oh thanks for the picture!    I like the color but would prefer the Dior Charms to be all gold vs the enamel. I feel the charms get lost when they are the same color as the bag. Nice color.


----------



## Debbie65

baghagg said:


> Got a Saddle Bag today, came in this pretty box!  Was this the holiday box this year, does anyone know?  Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 5303414


Yes that is the Holiday Box!  Its so pretty!


----------



## Debbie65

baghagg said:


> Got a Saddle Bag today, came in this pretty box!  Was this the holiday box this year, does anyone know?  Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 5303414


P.S.  congrats on your saddle bag!  Take a pic!


----------



## Debbie65

XCCX said:


> By the way this is also an interesting color that I personally find very very pretty but ofcourse more high maintenance. It’s called powder pink but it’s a beigy pink that could be described as a very light pinkish nude.
> 
> View attachment 5303273


I like the nude pink.  Very feminine!  Very pretty.


----------



## bluesky88

baghagg said:


> Got a Saddle Bag today, came in this pretty box!  Was this the holiday box this year, does anyone know?  Thanks so much.
> 
> View attachment 5303414


Yes, I got the same holiday box as well! I love it!


----------



## Blessedchic

Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs    . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

My first LD


----------



## Debbie65

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> My first LD
> 
> View attachment 5303739


Nice!  Beautiful and great choice for your first Dior!  I didn't know this existed!  It's FIRE!  BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## patsku

I just couldn't resist, I kept thinking of these shoes and eventually gave in. But they're so pretty and very comfy right out of the box! 
I can't wait for spring.


----------



## Debbie65

patsku said:


> I just couldn't resist, I kept thinking of these shoes and eventually gave in. But they're so pretty and very comfy right out of the box!
> I can't wait for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5304187
> View attachment 5304188
> View attachment 5304189


I was just at Dior yesterday and saw those!  I didn't try them on but I did pick them up, looked at them and admired them.  Very nice!  I like them too!


----------



## BagLadyT

Maria333 said:


> I just received my panic purchases  and am very very happy with everything! My first and probably last black Lady Dior with silver hardware, Latte Saddle and Tribales earrings.
> They didn't have silver charms for the Lady Dior bag, hopefully it looks ok with champagne gold charms and silver hardware...
> 
> View attachment 5301243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301244
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301245
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301250



Stunning!


----------



## patsku

Debbie65 said:


> I was just at Dior yesterday and saw those!  I didn't try them on but I did pick them up, looked at them and admired them.  Very nice!  I like them too!



I had only seen them on the Dior website and I still couldn't stop thinking of them, how lovely they would be with all my summer dresses and jeans.  I did some research and checked out some Youtube reviews. I was so pleasantly surprised that they're not remotely like Converse (although someone said something like that), much sturdier construction with leather on the inside.


----------



## geenebeene

patsku said:


> I just couldn't resist, I kept thinking of these shoes and eventually gave in. But they're so pretty and very comfy right out of the box!
> I can't wait for spring.
> 
> View attachment 5304187
> View attachment 5304188
> View attachment 5304189


Congrats, it look really good on you! I love those shoes too and contemplating whether or not to get them.  We don't have a Dior boutique nearby so I don't know which size to order online.  In your opinion, are they true to size or run small/big?  Your feedback would be much appreciated.  TIA


----------



## Blessedchic

Blessedchic said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs    . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303718


Thanks for your response @Debbie65! I'm really keen to know other's thoughts as well...it seems it's not been reviewed anywhere else....


----------



## daffyduck

Debbie65 said:


> Great! Well it sounds like you made up your mind.  Mission accomplished! No warm taupe!  Lol. Thank YOU for making me feel better about choosing Beige.  You're right, it is the better alternative and will go with more outfits! Enjoy your new Lady Dior!  Come back with your photo after you make your purchase!


Hi Debbie65! Not sure if you received your beige replacement yet, but I thought I share with you that if you call Dior online, they can find a Dior boutique that has beige in stock. Your SA could call them and request for it to be transferred for you rather than wait until they receive their restock items. Also, I saw blush in person and it's beautiful and looks like it can match with many outfits easily like nude. The blush can be worn year-round not just for spring or summer. The color online does not look the same as in person, it's much lighter and prettier so I might be switching to that color instead of beige.


----------



## daffyduck

XCCX said:


> By the way this is also an interesting color that I personally find very very pretty but ofcourse more high maintenance. It’s called powder pink but it’s a beigy pink that could be described as a very light pinkish nude.
> 
> View attachment 5303273


 Wow, that's a nice color! I saw the blush in person but I definitely missed seeing this one. That looks more like nude!


----------



## Maria333

Blessedchic said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs    . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303718



I'm only sharing my VERY subjective opinion on this... I saw it person and and I thought that the chain looked very flimsy, making the overall look kind of cheap... It reminded me of Amazon/ ebay chains that I saw online. Again, it's very subjective and I only picked it up for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Blessedchic

Maria333 said:


> I'm only sharing my VERY subjective opinion on this... I saw it person and and I thought that the chain looked very flimsy, making the overall look kind of cheap... It reminded me of Amazon/ ebay chains that I saw online. Again, it's very subjective and I only picked it up for like 5 seconds.


Thanks Maria! Your opinion is very much valued  , it will give me something to look out for when it arrives. The chain looks pretty online, but if it's really flimsy it'll be a consideration for return. Thanks once again!


----------



## Debbie65

daffyduck said:


> Hi Debbie65! Not sure if you received your beige replacement yet, but I thought I share with you that if you call Dior online, they can find a Dior boutique that has beige in stock. Your SA could call them and request for it to be transferred for you rather than wait until they receive their restock items. Also, I saw blush in person and it's beautiful and looks like it can match with many outfits easily like nude. The blush can be worn year-round not just for spring or summer. The color online does not look the same as in person, it's much lighter and prettier so I might be switching to that color instead of beige.


 Hi there!  Thanks for looking out! We'll, unfortunately I am STILL waiting for my beige replacement. It is frustrating as my SA (this is my first time going thru him and my first new Dior bag from the boutique) does NOT make the initiative to do the obvious. The beige was sold out online, however there were beiges throughout the US in stock where he could have just ordered me one from the boutique from the start. I did gently suggest he do that but he responded with we should be getting a beige in, if not, I'll order next week. Why? Why wait to see if one HAPPENS to show up? Anyway to make a long story short, for 1, I gave about 3 days for a beige to show up in his boutique. I went online to check on inventory and saw there were even less boutiques with beige now from the day prior. I texted him and said that I WANT him to place an order for my beige as we are not being proactive by waiting to see if a beige so happens to show up. smh. I told him if we keep waiting, all of the beiges will be sold out in the boutiques and I will be left with nothing. He replied with ok. He told me he placed the order and it should arrive next week. I asked if he can do overnight. He said no, we do not do that.  Lol. Unbelievable. Lol. This will be the last time I work with him. It's like pulling teeth. It's been 1 thing after another. He is not proactive at all. I am jumping thru hoops to get a bag I love, but the color is just.....well you know how I feel about the color! Hahaha! I don't need to go there again! Lol. I'm stuck with beige and with this bag. I ordered on Dior.com. I got the warm taupe. Instead of shipping back to Dior.com and exchanging for a beige with them I went to a Dior Boutique as they had beige in stock and I wanted to see it in person first. When you buy from dior.com and exchange in a boutique it then automatically becomes a FINAL SALE. That is fine. I want the bag, I've accepted the color, and now I just want to move on with my beige Lady Dior ABC bag and ride off to the sunset with her. Lol. I did see the blush in person and I did like it, but it showed too much pink for me. I agree, it's like a nude pink. It definitely is more interesting of a color then BEIGE! LOLSo did you get yours yet and what color did you finally decide on? Please send pics! I can't wait till I get my replacement. Let me know if your handle squeaks. Lol. I just can't believe a squeaky handle is considered normal on a 5k bag. Smh.  When I say squeaky...I mean squeaky. I'm not referring to the little click noises the handles make. I actually like the click sounds. Lol


----------



## patsku

geenebeene said:


> Congrats, it look really good on you! I love those shoes too and contemplating whether or not to get them.  We don't have a Dior boutique nearby so I don't know which size to order online.  In your opinion, are they true to size or run small/big?  Your feedback would be much appreciated.  TIA



I would say they are TTS. I took size 38. My size is 37,5 - 38, and usually I have sneakers in size 38, I don't like them to be too snug. I have Lanvin, Stella McCartney, Golden Goose, Common Projects and Rag & Bone sneakers in size 38 and Alexander McQueen sneakers in size 37,5.


----------



## boomer1234

Caved and bought this ring. It’s so stunning I wore it out the door!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

Here’s mine!


----------



## Cool Breeze

boomer1234 said:


> Caved and bought this ring. It’s so stunning I wore it out the door!


It’s beautiful and it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## geenebeene

patsku said:


> I would say they are TTS. I took size 38. My size is 37,5 - 38, and usually I have sneakers in size 38, I don't like them to be too snug. I have Lanvin, Stella McCartney, Golden Goose, Common Projects and Rag & Bone sneakers in size 38 and Alexander McQueen sneakers in size 37,5.


Thank you for the answer truly appreciate it.


----------



## boomer1234

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s beautiful and it looks fantastic on you!


Thank you!


----------



## BB8

Latepost. Got this beauty just after new Year's Day. I originally ordered the Mini Lady Dior in the metallic gray gradient iridescent, but when it arrived it looked nothing like the pictures online and just looked silver, with bothersome wrinkling around the grommets plus a scratch. So back it went, and instead I decided to add this small in Blush, which I had been eyeing for some time. I had originally intended to buy the warm taupe in place of the mini, also based upon online photos, but when I saw it in person it was much darker than my personal preference
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.  This blush is such a gorgeous neutral, and definitely not as berry-toned (to my eyes) as on the website, which I was happily surprised about. I also love the detail of the enameled bee charm, which was not shown online. On top of it all, my wonderful SA surprised me with this thoughtful New Year's ornament, and the canvas cruise bag, which I fully intend to use even past 2022! And, I also beat the price increase. Win-win!


----------



## Debbie65

BB8 said:


> Latepost. Got this beauty just after new Year's Day. I originally ordered the Mini Lady Dior in the metallic gray gradient iridescent, but when it arrived it looked nothing like the pictures online and just looked silver, with bothersome wrinkling around the grommets plus a scratch. So back it went, and instead I decided to add this small in Blush, which I had been eyeing for some time. I had originally intended to buy the warm taupe in place of the mini, also based upon online photos, but when I saw it in person it was much darker than my personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306333
> View attachment 5306334
> View attachment 5306336
> View attachment 5306337
> View attachment 5306338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  This blush is such a gorgeous neutral, and definitely not as berry-toned (to my eyes) as on the website, which I was happily surprised about. I also love the detail of the enameled bee charm, which was not shown online. On top of it all, my wonderful SA surprised me with this thoughtful New Year's ornament, and the canvas cruise bag, which I fully intend to use even past 2022! And, I also beat the price increase. Win-win!


YES!  It is beautiful!   All of it!  Such beautiful eye candy!   Yes I originally ordered the Warm Taupe.  Nice color online but in person it was just too dark for me, like by 3 shades. Lol. Unique color but not what I intended to purchase. Congratulations on you beautiful items!  Enjoy, which I know you most definitely will!


----------



## BB8

Debbie65 said:


> YES!  It is beautiful!   All of it!  Such beautiful eye candy!   Yes I originally ordered the Warm Taupe.  Nice color online but in person it was just too dark for me, like by 3 shades. Lol. Unique color but not what I intended to purchase. Congratulations on you beautiful items!  Enjoy, which I know you most definitely will!


Thank so much!


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Debbie65 said:


> Nice!  Beautiful and great choice for your first Dior!  I didn't know this existed!  It's FIRE!  BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you!!


----------



## airina666

Last week I got my first Dior bag... And the Lunar NY mitzah arrived today


----------



## baghagg

airina666 said:


> Last week I got my first Dior bag... And the Lunar NY mitzah arrived today
> 
> View attachment 5307300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307302


Beautiful choices!  Congratulations!


----------



## Aelfaerie

A small haul, featuring a surprise photobomber!


Very surprised at the new packaging for shoes. It's been awhile since I got their shoes, but they no longer come in the smooth white boxes and are textured (like the ones bags come in). The dust bags also changed from a soft white fleece material to gray cotton. I'm a bit surprised they didn't wrap the shoebox in white ribbon; maybe that's just for bags now??



Really loving how the shoes look (very walkable, with a clever hinged hidden buckle clasp), but thrilled at how well the mitzahs match my medium Lady Dior! I bought the bag many years ago when it was still the zipper opening and the thinner shoulder strap, and I'm very pleased to have found such a perfect color match for the handles. I was hesitant on the oblique pattern, but it really doesn't look as loud when all wrapped up. I also tried wrapping it in reverse, but the care tag gave me some trouble. Maybe I can flip it around?


----------



## stockcharlie

Aelfaerie said:


> A small haul, featuring a surprise photobomber!
> View attachment 5307784
> 
> Very surprised at the new packaging for shoes. It's been awhile since I got their shoes, but they no longer come in the smooth white boxes and are textured (like the ones bags come in). The dust bags also changed from a soft white fleece material to gray cotton. I'm a bit surprised they didn't wrap the shoebox in white ribbon; maybe that's just for bags now??
> View attachment 5307785
> View attachment 5307786
> 
> Really loving how the shoes look (very walkable, with a clever hinged hidden buckle clasp), but thrilled at how well the mitzahs match my medium Lady Dior! I bought the bag many years ago when it was still the zipper opening and the thinner shoulder strap, and I'm very pleased to have found such a perfect color match for the handles. I was hesitant on the oblique pattern, but it really doesn't look as loud when all wrapped up. I also tried wrapping it in reverse, but the care tag gave me some trouble. Maybe I can flip it around?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307787
> 
> View attachment 5307788


The shoes are so cute on you!


----------



## XCCX

BB8 said:


> Latepost. Got this beauty just after new Year's Day. I originally ordered the Mini Lady Dior in the metallic gray gradient iridescent, but when it arrived it looked nothing like the pictures online and just looked silver, with bothersome wrinkling around the grommets plus a scratch. So back it went, and instead I decided to add this small in Blush, which I had been eyeing for some time. I had originally intended to buy the warm taupe in place of the mini, also based upon online photos, but when I saw it in person it was much darker than my personal preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306333
> View attachment 5306334
> View attachment 5306336
> View attachment 5306337
> View attachment 5306338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  This blush is such a gorgeous neutral, and definitely not as berry-toned (to my eyes) as on the website, which I was happily surprised about. I also love the detail of the enameled bee charm, which was not shown online. On top of it all, my wonderful SA surprised me with this thoughtful New Year's ornament, and the canvas cruise bag, which I fully intend to use even past 2022! And, I also beat the price increase. Win-win!


Stunning bag and color! I love mine!


----------



## Zinupop

Bought my first Dior bag last week (the sudden "decisiveness was largely due to the impending price increase! Lol)! 

Somehow I just love how the mini saddle bag looks even though it is not the easiest bag to take things in and out! So.... I just bit the bullet and got this home even though I have little idea how well does Dior Ayers snakeskin wear....! So any care tips will be v v much appreciated! (^_^)" Thank you!


----------



## BB8

So for my very last Dior, which I purchased online 12/31/21 before it sold out, and didn't receive until 1/18/22, I got the small size macrocannage Caro. I was super excited to receive it, but now that I have it, I am just not sure. Its features are very practical, especially appreciate the back pocket and versatility of the strap, and I love the hardware, but I'm just not sure about the macrocannage in person.  I found myself tilting my head as I tried it on, which, for me, usually means I'm trying to love it.  The large macrocannage "circles" just remind me of the "Easy" button for Staples, and now I can't unsee it.  I'm going to think about it...


----------



## Debbie65

I love it!  I think it's gorgeous!  I love how puffy the macrocannage is!


----------



## Lessthan3C

My first Dior purchase!  I had been looking at a couple of items and finally grabbed this online right before the price increase.  I’m really happy with it.  I was surprised at how dark the antique hardware is IRL.


----------



## BB8

Debbie65 said:


> I love it!  I think it's gorgeous!  I love how puffy the macrocannage is!


Thanks @Debbie65


----------



## Debbie65

I say she is DEFINITELY a keeper!


----------



## micahanne

In Hawaii for vacation. And had to stop, got this wallet and I love the color! sA was super nice, showed me there’s only 3 in US. It’s a very light yellow color


----------



## Debbie65

Nice!  You got a double deal!  Beautiful color and the phenomenal Hawaii price!  That's smart shopping!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Just added this beauty to my Dior collection


----------



## Debbie65

CrazyCool01 said:


> Just added this beauty to my Dior collection


Yay!  Congratulations!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Debbie65 said:


> Yay!  Congratulations!


Thanks so much


----------



## JHBR

My second Lady Dior and two mitzah scarves along with some nice gifts from my wonderful SA (eyeshadow pallete, Christmas ornament and a notebook). Luckily, I bought them just before the price increase


----------



## geenebeene

JHBR said:


> My second Lady Dior and two mitzah scarves along with some nice gifts from my wonderful SA (eyeshadow pallete, Christmas ornament and a notebook). Luckily, I bought them just before the price increase
> 
> View attachment 5318106
> View attachment 5318107
> View attachment 5318108


We're bag & mitzah Twins!  Congrats on your beautiful cherry red~ IMO Dior does red really well. FYI, when you're wrapping the mitzah, I would caution you again tying too tightly because the red dye from the handle bleeds to the mitzah. It’s not too bad but I see lil hints of red on my mitzah. Enjoy her in good health she really is a beauty~


----------



## Debbie65

geenebeene said:


> We're bag & mitzah Twins!  Congrats on your beautiful cherry red~ IMO Dior does red really well. FYI, when you're wrapping the mitzah, I would caution you again tying too tightly because the red dye from the handle bleeds to the mitzah. It’s not too bad but I see lil hints of red on my mitzah. Enjoy her in good health she really is a beauty~


Great Tip!  I will personally keep that in mind for myself for the future.  Thank you


----------



## Itsrainingstars

My first Dior!


----------



## JHBR

geenebeene said:


> We're bag & mitzah Twins!  Congrats on your beautiful cherry red~ IMO Dior does red really well. FYI, when you're wrapping the mitzah, I would caution you again tying too tightly because the red dye from the handle bleeds to the mitzah. It’s not too bad but I see lil hints of red on my mitzah. Enjoy her in good health she really is a beauty~



Thank you. That is wonderful, bag and mitzah twins  I love this red and I agree that Dior does red very well, better than many. I hope you enjoy yours in good health as well. 

Regarding the red dye bleeding, thank you so much for this great tip. I will try to be very careful.


----------



## moissydan98

Just received this Gaucho shoulder bag


----------



## nycgirl79

JHBR said:


> My second Lady Dior and two mitzah scarves along with some nice gifts from my wonderful SA (eyeshadow pallete, Christmas ornament and a notebook). Luckily, I bought them just before the price increase
> 
> View attachment 5318106
> View attachment 5318107
> View attachment 5318108



Stunning!! That shade of red is perfection. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Chanellover714

Blessedchic said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone! I'm still new to TPF and keen for some advice. I just purchased the Dior Caro Slim Pouch with Chain online without seeing it in person. I can't find any reference to it on TPF, You- tube, Blogs and Vlogs    . Is there anyone who has seen/ owns/ disowned one of these pouches?? Candid thoughts from the others also welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303718


Do you have any thoughts on this or pictures? I saw the black in store and am now considering but the SA said this color was especially great.


----------



## starrynite_87

Nothing too exciting, just ordered some makeup.


----------



## JHBR

nycgirl79 said:


> Stunning!! That shade of red is perfection. Enjoy your new beauty!



Thank you.


----------



## Penelopepursula

daniellainez67 said:


> Just received this Gaucho shoulder bag
> View attachment 5320610


Very funky and very cool. Enjoy!


----------



## moissydan98

Penelopepursula said:


> Very funky and very cool. Enjoy!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Kate1989

I love this, the cornflower blue is definitely nicer in real life


----------



## Penelopepursula

Kate1989 said:


> I love this, the cornflower blue is definitely nicer in real life


It's lovely. And perfect for spring!


----------



## Debbie65

Kate1989 said:


> I love this, the cornflower blue is definitely nicer in real life


Love it!  It's Beautiful!


----------



## Pinkie*

JHBR said:


> My second Lady Dior and two mitzah scarves along with some nice gifts from my wonderful SA (eyeshadow pallete, Christmas ornament and a notebook). Luckily, I bought them just before the price increase
> 
> View attachment 5318106
> View attachment 5318107
> View attachment 5318108


Love the color!


----------



## geenebeene

Early Valentine's Day gift from my DH with a lil surprise gift from my sweet SA.
Here is another addition to my growing Dior family, Latte Mini LD with Toile de Jouy Sauvage mitzah.  I was missing a white leather bag but she'll surely fill that void. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## stylistamie

My first Dior!


----------



## cali_to_ny

geenebeene said:


> Early Valentine's Day gift from my DH with a lil surprise gift from my sweet SA.
> Here is another addition to my growing Dior family, Latte Mini LD with Toile de Jouy Sauvage mitzah.  I was missing a white leather bag but she'll surely fill that void. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 5324584


This is so adorable!!


----------



## geenebeene

cali_to_ny said:


> This is so adorable!!


Thank you very much!


----------



## PSiLOVEbags

So lightweight


----------



## HeartHermes

Wicker Lady Dior, it came with a beautiful, wide, embroidered shoulder strap, but I forgot to include it in this photo. Definitely recommend!


----------



## baghagg

HeartHermes said:


> Wicker Lady Dior, it came with a beautiful, wide, embroidered shoulder strap, but I forgot to include it in this photo. Definitely recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5328399


Stunning!!!  Congrats!


----------



## fibbi

HeartHermes said:


> Wicker Lady Dior, it came with a beautiful, wide, embroidered shoulder strap, but I forgot to include it in this photo. Definitely recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5328399


Absolutely love it!


----------



## HeartHermes

baghagg said:


> Stunning!!!  Congrats!


Thanks so much!


----------



## HeartHermes

fibbi said:


> Absolutely love it!


----------



## xnatty

HeartHermes said:


> Wicker Lady Dior, it came with a beautiful, wide, embroidered shoulder strap, but I forgot to include it in this photo. Definitely recommend!
> 
> View attachment 5328399


Love the bag!! Is it heavy? I'm considering it


----------



## HeartHermes

xnatty said:


> Love the bag!! Is it heavy? I'm considering it


No, not heavy at all--and it holds a surprising amount. I love the oblique pouch that's built into it because it feels so substantial...really nice quality. I am pretty obsessed with it, have a feeling I will not want to put it away all spring/summer.


----------



## xnatty

HeartHermes said:


> No, not heavy at all--and it holds a surprising amount. I love the oblique pouch that's built into it because it feels so substantial...really nice quality. I am pretty obsessed with it, have a feeling I will not want to put it away all spring/summer.


Thanks for the info! No doubt it will be a show stopper this spring/summer, congrats


----------



## HeartHermes

xnatty said:


> Thanks for the info! No doubt it will be a show stopper this spring/summer, congrats


Thanks so much! 
XXX


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here are more pics of the picnic LD's...got in both navy & blue...wide straps are great!


----------



## CrazyCool01

TraceySH said:


> Ok here are more pics of the picnic LD's...got in both navy & blue...wide straps are great!
> View attachment 5329543
> View attachment 5329544
> View attachment 5329545


Wow so beautiful


----------



## TraceySH

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow so beautiful


Thank you! I wish I found the pink one, but I don’t think it came to the USA. ;(


----------



## katg519

Got the *new* small book tote last weekend.  Perfect size for my essentials!


----------



## Onthego

TraceySH said:


> Ok here are more pics of the picnic LD's...got in both navy & blue...wide straps are great!
> View attachment 5329543
> View attachment 5329544
> View attachment 5329545


Did you happen to see the white in the US?


----------



## TraceySH

Onthego said:


> Did you happen to see the white in the US?


No, there was a beige/ gold, but it's sold out!


----------



## mindless

My first dior bag!! Such a big packaging for a small bag.


----------



## cali_to_ny

TraceySH said:


> Ok here are more pics of the picnic LD's...got in both navy & blue...wide straps are great!
> View attachment 5329543
> View attachment 5329544
> View attachment 5329545


The light blue is a dream!!


----------



## airina666

A little birthday present to myself  and the packaging is exquisite!


----------



## jp824

My very first Dior bag to add to my wicker collection with my kelly picnic.


----------



## tam0o

airina666 said:


> Last week I got my first Dior bag... And the Lunar NY mitzah arrived today
> 
> View attachment 5307300





This is so gorgeous!! Do you leave it tied there when you're using the bag?


----------



## airina666

tam0o said:


> This is so gorgeous!! Do you leave it tied there when you're using the bag?


I sure do


----------



## Thaotran

Another Lady in my collection. This is the technical fabric and leather version with macrocannage. The strap is so puffy and comfortable  I also love how the charm is chubbier and thicker than the usual charm


----------



## stockcharlie

Thaotran said:


> Another Lady in my collection. This is the technical fabric and leather version with macrocannage. The strap is so puffy and comfortable  I also love how the charm is chubbier and thicker than the usual charm


Congratulations! The bag looks divine. Do you think this is easier or harder to take care of compared to traditional lambskin?


----------



## Thaotran

stockcharlie said:


> Congratulations! The bag looks divine. Do you think this is easier or harder to take care of compared to traditional lambskin?


Thank you! I think the only tricky thing is to keep it bright white clean


----------



## BB8

Latepost. Got this sarong before Valentine's Day. Hoping to actually travel somewhere with crystal blue ocean waters and use this as a wrap while taking it all in from a beautiful fine sandy beach. (Not at all obvious that I miss traveling.)


----------



## beautycase

Preloved but new to me! My second Dior item!!


----------



## ninecherries

I got my Saddle this preloved strap  Kinda sad they don’t make this „festival“-style straps anymore …


----------



## TraceySH

This Book Tote is pretty different. Definitely the leather intricacy is impressive but it’s also very structured. Won’t lie flat like all the others. And then a raffia medium Lady Dior  Last, finally found the large Caro in RDV!!


----------



## stockcharlie

TraceySH said:


> This Book Tote is pretty different. Definitely the leather intricacy is impressive but it’s also very structured. Won’t lie flat like all the others. And then a raffia medium Lady Dior  Last, finally found the large Caro in RDV!!
> 
> View attachment 5341396
> View attachment 5341397
> View attachment 5341398
> View attachment 5341399
> View attachment 5341400


Love the large caro! And thanks for sharing pics on the book tote, agreed that the texture is very unique! Is it heavy since it’s made of leather? Congrats on scoring all the new beauties!


----------



## TraceySH

stockcharlie said:


> Love the large caro! And thanks for sharing pics on the book tote, agreed that the texture is very unique! Is it heavy since it’s made of leather? Congrats on scoring all the new beauties!


Thank youuuuu!!!! It’s a little heavier yes, but the good kind of heavy if you know what I mean?? Also with it being white, I am glad it’s more “sturdy”?


----------



## XCCX

TraceySH said:


> This Book Tote is pretty different. Definitely the leather intricacy is impressive but it’s also very structured. Won’t lie flat like all the others. And then a raffia medium Lady Dior  Last, finally found the large Caro in RDV!!
> 
> View attachment 5341396
> View attachment 5341397
> View attachment 5341398
> View attachment 5341399
> View attachment 5341400


Everything is stunning! I especially love the RDV color


----------



## TraceySH

XCCX said:


> Everything is stunning! I especially love the RDV color


I do too!!!! Wearing today as a matter of fact … got the oblique strap to match


----------



## yukongolden

Thaotran said:


> Another Lady in my collection. This is the technical fabric and leather version with macrocannage. The strap is so puffy and comfortable  I also love how the charm is chubbier and thicker than the usual charm


Very nice!!!


----------



## jenalynmichelle

My First Lady Dior!!


----------



## Penelopepursula

jenalynmichelle said:


> My First Lady Dior!!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## Seedlessplum

Just bought their reversible belt. Didnt know it exist! And who else like me can't bear to unbox the pretty packaging?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Seedlessplum said:


> Just bought their reversible belt. Didnt know it exist! And who else like me can't bear to unbox the pretty packaging?
> 
> View attachment 5350076
> 
> 
> View attachment 5350077



Im going to get the reversible belt too!


----------



## Seedlessplum

sandycps said:


> Im going to get the reversible belt too!


Go get it! SA told me its from the 2nd act of SS. Not shown on their website yet.


----------



## zedyas

My husband got me this Lady D-Lite and I can't stop looking at it


----------



## Olgita

ashabeau said:


> View attachment 5297813
> 
> I just got the Lady Dior D-Joy (east-west) bag!


Hi I really like the east-west shape of this bag and I love the color and fabric combo of yours. How has it held up during the ware? Any color transfer issues? How would you describe this techno fabric? Thank you in advance for any feedback anyone who owned this version can provide.


----------



## ashabeau

Olgita said:


> Hi I really like the east-west shape of this bag and I love the color and fabric combo of yours. How has it held up during the ware? Any color transfer issues? How would you describe this techno fabric? Thank you in advance for any feedback anyone who owned this version can provide.


Hi! I’ve only worn it twice because I’m still kind of terrified to wear it lol. The first time I wore it the handle (which is leather) already started getting some color transfer, so I got a mitzah for it. The fabric part feels a bit like athletic wear? I’ve been wondering if I can spray it with something to protect it. But to be honest I do sort of wish I hadn’t gotten it in this color! I think there will be more colors coming out this year.


----------



## Olgita

ashabeau said:


> Hi! I’ve only worn it twice because I’m still kind of terrified to wear it lol. The first time I wore it the handle (which is leather) already started getting some color transfer, so I got a mitzah for it. The fabric part feels a bit like athletic wear? I’ve been wondering if I can spray it with something to protect it. But to be honest I do sort of wish I hadn’t gotten it in this color! I think there will be more colors coming out this year.


 Thank you for your honest thoughts.  I do agree with you that light colors are intimidating because they are that much easier to stain. Your bag is stunning. But I made a promise to myself that I will admire light colored bags from afar. Certainly takes some will power, but so far I’m sticking with my dark bags only choice. Hope you will find a way to enjoy that beauty without worrying.


----------



## desertchic

My latest Dior purchase - 30 Montaigne Beauty Pouch (I’m obsessed )


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

Seedlessplum said:


> Go get it! SA told me its from the 2nd act of SS. Not shown on their website yet.


Yea yea will get it. I have already placed an order with my SA after she sent me the SS22 lookbook


----------



## xSienna

I just bought a beautiful Dior Mitzah 30 Montaigne in Rose de Vents, but unfortunately it arrived with a few snags  This is my first Mitzah, and it seems quite delicate compared to my LV bandeau, so I don’t know if this is soon to be expected with wear anyway? Or is it worth the hassle to exchange it? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Penelopepursula

xSienna said:


> I just bought a beautiful Dior Mitzah 30 Montaigne in Rose de Vents, but unfortunately it arrived with a few snags  This is my first Mitzah, and it seems quite delicate compared to my LV bandeau, so I don’t know if this is soon to be expected with wear anyway? Or is it worth the hassle to exchange it? Thanks for any advice!
> View attachment 5356375
> View attachment 5356376


I generally don't worry about tiny flaws, but I would ask for an exchange in this case!


----------



## desertchic

Penelopepursula said:


> I generally don't worry about tiny flaws, but I would ask for an exchange in this case!


Agreed - I would be ok with what’s shown in the first picture, but the second? Nope! That snag on the corner would definitely make me exchange. I have 4 mitzahs and none of mine look like that/have worn pretty well (and I’ve used them on bags and as headbands) - hopefully your exchange is in better condition!


----------



## xSienna

Penelopepursula said:


> I generally don't worry about tiny flaws, but I would ask for an exchange in this case!



Thanks a lot for sharing your opinion! It's good to know I'm not the only one bothered by this.



desertchic said:


> Agreed - I would be ok with what’s shown in the first picture, but the second? Nope! That snag on the corner would definitely make me exchange. I have 4 mitzahs and none of mine look like that/have worn pretty well (and I’ve used them on bags and as headbands) - hopefully your exchange is in better condition!



Thank you very much! Exchange it is! Happy to hear you've had no issues with yours, makes me hopeful for my new one.


----------



## scbear00

Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


----------



## Penelopepursula

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


Wow. The colors on this tote are gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


The embroidery is so beautiful on this! Congratulations!


----------



## desertchic

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


It’s gorgeous  I love the colors of the embroidery!


----------



## thundercloud

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## baghagg

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


This is GORGEOUS!  Enjoy!


----------



## Newbie2016

I am a fan of silver/ruthenium hw so couldn’t resist…here is my small black caro..


----------



## pocketpikachu

This purchase was made by my mum and not me but look at how pretty the packaging is! They also included the Dior magazine for her.


----------



## ehy210

averagejoe said:


> I LOVE this! I have the black leather one and absolutely adore it!



Hi! Do you have the saddle card holder in goatskin or grained calfskin? How has it been holding up? Any regrets? I am thinking of getting one in black but can’t decide on the leather. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

ehy210 said:


> Hi! Do you have the saddle card holder in goatskin or grained calfskin? How has it been holding up? Any regrets? I am thinking of getting one in black but can’t decide on the leather. Thanks!


I used to have the grained calfskin version and I didn't have it long enough to see how it wears. It felt pretty durable. I still have the monogram version, but it is a slim cardholder. I rarely use it, but I kept it because I really like it.

I recommend the grained calfskin. The goatskin is softer and I love the look and feel of it, but it will be less durable.


----------



## zedyas

I really wanted another small, bright bag in my collection and spotted the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in bright green!


----------



## thay

TraceySH said:


> This Book Tote is pretty different. Definitely the leather intricacy is impressive but it’s also very structured. Won’t lie flat like all the others. And then a raffia medium Lady Dior  Last, finally found the large Caro in RDV!!
> 
> View attachment 5341396
> View attachment 5341397
> View attachment 5341398
> View attachment 5341399
> View attachment 5341400


I was just today (on line) looking at the raffia LD - it's gorgeous!


----------



## hlzpenguin

zedyas said:


> I really wanted another small, bright bag in my collection and spotted the Lady Dior Chain Pouch in bright green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5363355


Pretty! Please let us know how you feel about the chain, such as whether you think it’s too thin or it feels comfy on your shoulder. I like this style but hesitant because of the thin chain.


----------



## fibbi

hlzpenguin said:


> Pretty! Please let us know how you feel about the chain, such as whether you think it’s too thin or it feels comfy on your shoulder. I like this style but hesitant because of the thin chain.


Same here. I was in doubt about the chain.


----------



## LJNLori

I got the small book tote yesterday and really love it.  It is so sturdy and beautifully made.  I could not be happier.


----------



## tennisgirl123

fibbi said:


> Same here. I was in doubt about the chain.



I have the chain pouch in black and I find the chain to be great! My hair doesn’t get caught in it and it doesn’t hurt/I don’t get imprints on my shoulder. Granted, the bag is small enough where it would be hard to fit a ton of things that would make it heavy. It’s the perfect length (Chanel’s WOC chains are too long imo and YSL is too short). It’s also diamond cut, so the chain sparkles a lot in the light.


----------



## ninecherries

My boyfriend got me this one today  Such a soft scarf  Feeling really lucky


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

My most recent Dior purchases (one made yesterday - hint it was the Large Book Tote): 



Apologies, I don't know why the image came out sideways, but I don't care as I am so happy I finally purchased the Book Tote after so many years of admiring and obsessing over the bag! 

Oh I also caved and purchased a guitar strap for my Mini Saddle (not pictured).


----------



## zedyas

hlzpenguin said:


> Pretty! Please let us know how you feel about the chain, such as whether you think it’s too thin or it feels comfy on your shoulder. I like this style but hesitant because of the thin chain.





fibbi said:


> Same here. I was in doubt about the chain.



Wore it to a wedding on Saturday! Like tennisgirl123, I thought that the chain was actually pretty nice and didn't really dig in. It fits an iPhone 11 pro max (in a slightly bigger silicone phone case), cards (in slot), keys, mask, and chapstick. It's a very light bag to begin with, so I don't think it can dig in a whole lot. I found it to be very comfy to wear around all night and it was the perfect length on me (just under my hips, as someone who's 5'3"). I did get a lot of compliments on how the chain looks too!


----------



## reayath

I ordered from Dior for the first time and it’s the Saddle bag for my birthday! Loving loving it!


----------



## Katey_

scbear00 said:


> Just picked up this pristine Cruise 2021 leather embroidered book tote- everyone is right, now I feel like I need at least a few more


So pretty! I know what you mean - one isn’t enough! I’m debating what to get as my second


----------



## tennisgirl123

Dway slides with the strass/crystals! Soooo sparkly, I’m obsessed. Photos do not do it justice


----------



## ebeal1359

latest purchase (s) I really wanted a pink bag in my collection and I ended up finding 3 I LOVE


----------



## fibbi

ebeal1359 said:


> View attachment 5367721
> 
> latest purchase (s) I really wanted a pink bag in my collection and I ended up finding 3 I LOVE


Wow what a pink happy family of LD!!!


----------



## wzy21

ebeal1359 said:


> View attachment 5367721
> 
> latest purchase (s) I really wanted a pink bag in my collection and I ended up finding 3 I LOVE


Hi can I ask what's the colour of the bag in the front left? Is it pale pink?


----------



## ebeal1359

wzy21 said:


> Hi can I ask what's the colour of the bag in the front left? Is it pale pink?


It’s the pearlescent lotus color, online it looks much more shiny and pink but in real life it’s much more muted with a tiny bit of shine in the right light


----------



## wzy21

ebeal1359 said:


> It’s the pearlescent lotus color, online it looks much more shiny and pink but in real life it’s much more muted with a tiny bit of shine in the right light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368612


Thanks! It looks great on you


----------



## ebeal1359

wzy21 said:


> Thanks! It looks great on you


Thank you!! It was a lazy pajama day


----------



## irenek93

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi Everyone!! New Purseblog member here Just wanted to share my recent purchase of the SS2021 gradient Dior saddle bag. It was such a beauty that I couldn't resist to add another saddle bag in my collection! I also have a men's saddle as pictured on the right. Hope everyone is doing well during these covid-19 times.



Hi! I'm thinking of purchasing the saddle gradient bag.
How do you like it so far?! I was kinda feeling iffy about it since it doesn't come with a standard simple long strap


----------



## citracitrus

The gradient ABC Lady Dior!


----------



## BloomingTree

jenalynmichelle said:


> My First Lady Dior!!



Congratulations on you First Lady Dior! Is she lizard? And is she the mini version?

So beautiful!


----------



## micahanne

New to me small book tote. She’s in great condition, even with tags attached. Got a good deal under 2k so I took advantage. Twillys are from Amazon lol


----------



## katg519

Sharing my new small Lady Dior in Rose des Vents with Diamond Motif


----------



## Leena.212

ebeal1359 said:


> It’s the pearlescent lotus color, online it looks much more shiny and pink but in real life it’s much more muted with a tiny bit of shine in the right light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368612


Looks beautiful color. I am
New to Dior. Can you please tell me what size it is. And would it fit an Iphone


----------



## monkyjib

Here’s my first Dior piece  so comfy!


----------



## Dlnc8818

Went in to pick up a t shirt but couldn’t resist the sweater !


----------



## Chloe_c

Surprise gift…. Instant Love!


----------



## chefmom

thundercloud said:


> Stunning! Congratulations!


STUNNING!


----------



## hellopatricia

My new to me saddle card holder! So excited it came with everything (receipt, shopping bag, dustbag, box, even the ribbon) because this is my very first item from Dior.


----------



## katiehoward1

I got the saddle card holder at the weekend and loved it so much I went back and secured this beauty! Wish I did it sooner


----------



## ninecherries

Finally back in stock in Germany  Bought it right away…


----------



## fabdiva

First Dior bag. Great shopping experience. Had a wonderful SA. Large Zodiac Book tote, two twilled and 2 pair of Dway (pink Dway had to be ordered).


----------



## Antje_MUC

Too beautiful not to share. Large Book Tote from the fall season … Any recommdations on inserts?


----------



## fabdiva

Antje_MUC said:


> Too beautiful not to share. Large Book Tote from the fall season … Any recommdations on inserts?
> View attachment 5387600


That is beautiful.  I may have to snag one for the fall.  I just ordered 2 inserts.  One from Amazon and one from Jenny Krafts.  She's on Etsy, but it's a little cheaper to go through the website as well as more pictures and options.  She also has a coupon code if you look her up on etsy.  I still may get the Samorga as it looks like it is taller.  But I'll wait to see how these 2 inserts work out.


----------



## averagejoe

Antje_MUC said:


> Too beautiful not to share. Large Book Tote from the fall season … Any recommdations on inserts?
> View attachment 5387600


This colourful print is so beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## fabdiva

So I did a little damage. I originally bought the large book tote in the Zodiac, but the D Lite spoke to me. So I exchange the book tote for the toile book tote and got the D Lite in the Zodiac, shoes, and a scarf. Now back to ban island for real this time...unless Hermes come through with a Rose Sakura Kelly or Birkin. Lol.


----------



## ninecherries

fabdiva said:


> So I did a little damage. I originally bought the large book tote in the Zodiac, but the D Lite spoke to me. So I exchange the book tote for the toile book tote and got the D Lite in the Zodiac, shoes, and a scarf. Now back to ban island for real this time...unless Hermes come through with a Rose Sakura Kelly or Birkin. Lol.



Beautiful! Do I spot the new Dior sneakers in your pic as well? How do you like them? I have not seen them in real life yet but I am definitely debating whether to get them or not


----------



## fabdiva

ninecherries said:


> Beautiful! Do I spot the new Dior sneakers in your pic as well? How do you like them? I have not seen them in real life yet but I am definitely debating whether to get them or not


Yes!  It was my first time seeing them and I really love them.  So comfortable!!


----------



## ninecherries

fabdiva said:


> Yes!  It was my first time seeing them and I really love them.  So comfortable!!



Thank you! I need to check them out


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

zedyas said:


> My husband got me this Lady D-Lite and I can't stop looking at it
> View attachment 5351148


Wow this is absolutely stunning and the exact one which I want!! 
Would you recommend it, does it work well day and night ie casual and formal?


----------



## boomer1234

At the 30 Montaigne store and was so happy to find this beauty!!! So in love!!


----------



## eigerj

I just got my first (preloved) Dior today. I don’t know what style this is or how old, but she’s quite pretty and holds more than I would have thought. I would love some comments about her! (Please).


----------



## lerascals

boomer1234 said:


> At the 30 Montaigne store and was so happy to find this beauty!!! So in love!!


Congratulations! May I ask what size is this? Been wanting this but it’s sold out in US.


----------



## curryp

mini lady dior in black patent!!
anyone knows if there’s a reason behind the lady d-lite being available in medium and not small?


----------



## boomer1234

lerascals said:


> Congratulations! May I ask what size is this? Been wanting this but it’s sold out in US.


This is the medium size! It surprisingly doesn’t seem big for me (I’m almost 5’5” 118lbs). I saw that there’s a mini size out now but wasn’t quite sure about how the “Christian Dior” on the front would look. I was looking at the small size book tote and just didn’t like the way the logo looked proportionally so I figured the same/similar would be for the mini wicker. I will post pictures once I open her and repack for the trip home!


----------



## michi_chi

curryp said:


> mini lady dior in black patent!!
> anyone knows if there’s a reason behind the lady d-lite being available in medium and not small?



I imagine it's part of the style, just like the My ABCDior is in one size only (Small), the Lady D-Lite is in one size exclusively (Medium). To be honest, the size difference isn't that noticeable when you put them side by side. I've got two Lady D-Lites and got the medium sized Lady on the left but thought you might want to see the size difference next to each other


----------



## Thecatm

My new Lady D-Lite! This was my Mother’s Day gift to myself and I’m in love! My First Lady in general…I waited for a while for a Lady to come out that I wanted to pull the trigger on and I jumped on this one.


----------



## LJNLori

I got these yesterday. They aren't on the floor yet (I think the new items will be out soon), but my sweet SA sent me a picture of them and I thought they would be great for summer, so I ran to Dior and picked them up.  I can't remember the name of the pattern, but just love it.


----------



## fabdiva

Thecatm said:


> My new Lady D-Lite! This was my Mother’s Day gift to myself and I’m in love! My First Lady in general…I waited for a while for a Lady to come out that I wanted to pull the trigger on and I jumped on this one.


She's a beauty!


----------



## BB8

Forgot to post from a few weeks ago. One of my new favorite earrings  . So easy to wear.


----------



## zedyas

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> Wow this is absolutely stunning and the exact one which I want!!
> Would you recommend it, does it work well day and night ie casual and formal?



Yes, I absolutely love it! It works for me doing a quick Target run, getting brunch with my family, dinner dates with my husband, or going to formal events! I’ve gotten a lot of compliments on it because it stands out a bit, but it’s a really nice accent to my wardrobe. I have a red mitzah on it right now for a bit more personality


----------



## stockcharlie

Thecatm said:


> My new Lady D-Lite! This was my Mother’s Day gift to myself and I’m in love! My First Lady in general…I waited for a while for a Lady to come out that I wanted to pull the trigger on and I jumped on this one.



That’s gorgeous! Congratulations on the purchase!


----------



## Pursepigg

The tiny Mini tote!


----------



## LoveMyHalo

My first Dway sandals! I haven’t used it yet and hopefully I find it comfortable for long wearing.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## baglici0us

Picked up a medium book tote as my first Dior on my first trip to Paris! It was $2600 Euros before removing the 12% VAT, which is pretty great since it’s $3,350 USD, not including 10% sales tax in my city.


----------



## hlzpenguin

My wallet, please forgive me.


----------



## XCCX

hlzpenguin said:


> My wallet, please forgive me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406149


Congratulations! What a stunning bag


----------



## SadlyNotCassey

Birthday gift from my mother and my very first Lady Dior  

I just got her yesterday and I can't stop smiling since!


----------



## scubagirl

SadlyNotCassey said:


> Birthday gift from my mother and my very first Lady Dior
> 
> I just got her yesterday and I can't stop smiling since!
> 
> View attachment 5407123


GORGEOUS!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

baglici0us said:


> Picked up a medium book tote as my first Dior on my first trip to Paris! It was $2600 Euros before removing the 12% VAT, which is pretty great since it’s $3,350 USD, not including 10% sales tax in my city.
> 
> View attachment 5404589
> View attachment 5404590
> View attachment 5404591


What an amazing price! And this print is absolutely stunning!


----------



## bag_lover89

I got this 

SO not my normal (sedate) style, and the only Dior bag I have except a TDJ book tote. Not entirely sure what I was thinking, maybe temporarily blinded by the bling 

Mini Lady Dior, metallic calfskin and satin with rose des vents pearl embroidery

Can anyone explain… is this limited edition and/or seasonal? I normally only buy Dior RTW so not familiar with their bag lines. Will it hold its value?


----------



## baghagg

bag_lover89 said:


> View attachment 5409377
> 
> I got this
> 
> SO not my normal (sedate) style, and the only Dior bag I have except a TDJ book tote. Not entirely sure what I was thinking, maybe temporarily blinded by the bling
> 
> Mini Lady Dior, metallic calfskin and satin with rose des vents pearl embroidery
> 
> Can anyone explain… is this limited edition and/or seasonal? I normally only buy Dior RTW so not familiar with their bag lines. Will it hold its value?


I don't know enough about limited/special edition nor seasonal to answer your inquiry, but I just came to say this bag is _breathtaking_!  Wear it in good health and enjoy!


----------



## lilone

LJNLori said:


> I got these yesterday. They aren't on the floor yet (I think the new items will be out soon), but my sweet SA sent me a picture of them and I thought they would be great for summer, so I ran to Dior and picked them up.  I can't remember the name of the pattern, but just love it.
> 
> View attachment 5396889
> View attachment 5396890


Just wondering if you can tell me if you find these comfortable.  Thanks!


----------



## LJNLori

lilone said:


> Just wondering if you can tell me if you find these comfortable.  Thanks!


Yes, they are fairly comfy, but like most espadrilles, they have no arch support.  I got some good peds to wear them with which help a little with comfort.  They wear just like my Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I was on the lookout for this beauty for a while, and am happy to have it in my collection!


----------



## limlehwa

My first Dior sneakers.  So pretty, versatile and comfy.  You can wear it slip on too.


----------



## tutu2008

Cardigan, silk scarf, belt (loved the ruthenium with crystal detail!) and fuchsia dway slides for the summer


----------



## sunshineshiney

I am new to Dior bags here. I have been using accessories and makeup from Dior for many years, but for bags I’ve always remained loyal to Chanel. I was close to purchasing a Lady Dior bag in 2010, but I felt like I’d be cheating on Chanel

Unfortunately Chanel stopped shipping to my state last year . I thought I would finally try a Dior bag since Chanel doesn’t love me as much as I love them.

We do not have a Dior in my state, so I ended up ordering this Mini Book Tote from Dior’s website. It’s absolutely adorable and perfect for summer - except for the fact it’s just a little too tiny for my essentials (I have to carry various medications with me all the time).



I was so in love with this adorable Mini IRL, and suddenly I understood why so many people are obsessed with Book Totes! But I had to return it since it couldn’t fit my essentials. 

I figured a Small Book Tote might work better for me (or a LV On the Go in PM) but I didn’t see any Dior prints that I was in love with. (I did find some stunning pre-owned Book Totes in small, but I prefer purchasing something brand new).

Then a couple weeks ago, I saw a photo from a Saks Advisor - a beautiful white Book Tote in what appeared to be a small size. The print had some stars, colorful clouds and trees. Looking at the photo felt like a dream - it’s the simple things I admire outside daily. I felt like this print was destined to be my first Dior!

I ended up purchasing the Book Tote, but after a few days, it never arrived. I contacted Dior at Saks, it turns out this is a new print that is not releasing until June 2nd, so they will not be shipping it out until then

_*Anyone who speaks Dior -*
Do you know the name of this print? 
If it’s releasing in early June, would it be part of their SS or Cruise collection?
Also if you own the “new small”, do you find it to be lightweight?_

I must add, I was quite impressed with Dior’s packaging when I received my Mini Book Tote from their website.
LV and Chanel packaging has been underwhelming (except for some holiday).
I hope my Saks Dior order is packaged the same way Dior.com packages their orders.


----------



## Marmotte

So very comfy!


----------



## fabdiva

Sooo. . .  I went for two mitzas for my book tote and left with sneakers and a scarf as well. (Also got a Birkin, but that’s a different thread. Why does Hermes and Dior have to be practically next door to each other!). Back to ban island FOR REAL!


----------



## stephaniep97

Finally found a Lady Dior that I couldn't pass up! I was lucky enough to see these before they hit the floor on the 1st. I almost went for the orange since orange and blue are my favorite color but decided I'd get more use out of the blue. This line is stunning in person if you like bright colors


----------



## potatonoodz

Even though this bag colourway/print was the least popular one in my earlier poll, I went to the store to try them on and ended up liking this one the most! Somehow the multicolour constellation didn’t look ‘right’ on me…(and the red monster on the top of the bag featured more prominently than I would’ve personally liked). So here’s the newest member of the fam !


----------



## Prada Prince

I went to Bicester Village today with one of my best friends to spend the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee with some retail therapy. Honestly, my sole intention was to pick up a Dior strap for my Saddle bag. I had done my research, and knew the Dior outlet in Bicester definitely had some in stock, and that was the only place I could justify buying one of these. 

We got to the boutique, and after trying on a few straps, I had, ostensibly decided on an Ocean Blue adjustable strap that went well with my denim blue Saddle. 

However, my roving eyes settled on the bags on sale. There were a number of Saddles, Book Totes, and Diorcamps in the seasonal camouflage in navy and white. 

But I was shocked to find a bag I had always had my eye on, but never pulled the trigger on. They had the 30 Montaigne Chain bags in stock! They had four on display - in black, rose gold, champagne beige and denim blue, all in gorgeous Microcannage calfskin.  My bestie both ended up falling in love with the bags, and she got one in denim blue. 

I on the other hand, was enamoured by  the champagne beige. All thoughts of the strap went out the window (I mean, bag, vs a bag strap seemed like a no-brainer!) and I ended up pulling the trigger! 

Presenting my new 30 Montaigne Chain bag in champagne beige Microcannage calfskin! 

I’m honestly so in love with this beautiful find!


----------



## fabdiva

potatonoodz said:


> Even though this bag colourway/print was the least popular one in my earlier poll, I went to the store to try them on and ended up liking this one the most! Somehow the multicolour constellation didn’t look ‘right’ on me…(and the red monster on the top of the bag featured more prominently than I would’ve personally liked). So here’s the newest member of the fam !


We are bag twins.  I love the zodiac print!


----------



## 880

Prada Prince said:


> But I was shocked to find a bag I had always had my eye on, but never pulled the trigger on.


What a wonderful stroke of good luck! Congrats on a lovely bag!


----------



## JeanGranger

In love with white sneakers lately. 
New 2022 D-FREEWAY SNEAKER


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> I went to Bicester Village today with one of my best friends to spend the Queen’s Platinum Jubilee with some retail therapy. Honestly, my sole intention was to pick up a Dior strap for my Saddle bag. I had done my research, and knew the Dior outlet in Bicester definitely had some in stock, and that was the only place I could justify buying one of these.
> 
> We got to the boutique, and after trying on a few straps, I had, ostensibly decided on an Ocean Blue adjustable strap that went well with my denim blue Saddle.
> 
> However, my roving eyes settled on the bags on sale. There were a number of Saddles, Book Totes, and Diorcamps in the seasonal camouflage in navy and white.
> 
> But I was shocked to find a bag I had always had my eye on, but never pulled the trigger on. They had the 30 Montaigne Chain bags in stock! They had four on display - in black, rose gold, champagne beige and denim blue, all in gorgeous Microcannage calfskin.  My bestie both ended up falling in love with the bags, and she got one in denim blue.
> 
> I on the other hand, was enamoured by  the champagne beige. All thoughts of the strap went out the window (I mean, bag, vs a bag strap seemed like a no-brainer!) and I ended up pulling the trigger!
> 
> Presenting my new 30 Montaigne Chain bag in champagne beige Microcannage calfskin!
> 
> I’m honestly so in love with this beautiful find!
> 
> View attachment 5417287
> View attachment 5417288
> View attachment 5417289


Congratulations! May I ask what the discount was compared to the regular price? 

Mod pics, please!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! May I ask what the discount was compared to the regular price?
> 
> Mod pics, please!



Thank you @averagejoe  

It was £1,918 marked down from £2,950. On top of that I had an Amex offer for 10% off purchases at Bicester Village! 

I couldn’t wait to wear my new ecru beauty out (I confirmed with the boutique that this was the official colour name) and went out shopping with my friend yesterday with the bag.


----------



## stockcharlie

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you @averagejoe
> 
> It was £1,918 marked down from £2,950. On top of that I had an Amex offer for 10% off purchases at Bicester Village!
> 
> I couldn’t wait to wear my new ecru beauty out (I confirmed with the boutique that this was the official colour name) and went out shopping with my friend yesterday with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5418263
> View attachment 5418264


Congrats! What a lovely find!!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you @averagejoe
> 
> It was £1,918 marked down from £2,950. On top of that I had an Amex offer for 10% off purchases at Bicester Village!
> 
> I couldn’t wait to wear my new ecru beauty out (I confirmed with the boutique that this was the official colour name) and went out shopping with my friend yesterday with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5418263
> View attachment 5418264


Wow the price is very good, especially with the Amex offer!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> Wow the price is very good, especially with the Amex offer!



It was! I’m so glad I took the bag instead of the bag strap.


----------



## DoggieBags

bag_lover89 said:


> View attachment 5409377
> 
> I got this
> 
> SO not my normal (sedate) style, and the only Dior bag I have except a TDJ book tote. Not entirely sure what I was thinking, maybe temporarily blinded by the bling
> 
> Mini Lady Dior, metallic calfskin and satin with rose des vents pearl embroidery
> 
> Can anyone explain… is this limited edition and/or seasonal? I normally only buy Dior RTW so not familiar with their bag lines. Will it hold its value?


Loooove your bag. It’s a limited edition. They made a few of those bags this year and then stopped production. They won’t unretire that particular design and bring it back again a few years later. You can always ask your SA how many of these were shipped to your country to get an idea of relative rarity of your particular bag. With limited edition bags Dior does not always make the same number of bags for each new design. Dior bags do not hold their value unfortunately so even something as fabulous as this will sell at a substantial discount to the retail price if you wanted to sell it later on.


----------



## fabdiva

bag_lover89 said:


> View attachment 5409377
> 
> I got this
> 
> SO not my normal (sedate) style, and the only Dior bag I have except a TDJ book tote. Not entirely sure what I was thinking, maybe temporarily blinded by the bling
> 
> Mini Lady Dior, metallic calfskin and satin with rose des vents pearl embroidery
> 
> Can anyone explain… is this limited edition and/or seasonal? I normally only buy Dior RTW so not familiar with their bag lines. Will it hold its value?


I literally just saw this bag on a vlog by a youtuber i follow (handbagholic).  It is stunning!!!!  She also showed a cream/ivory version that made me gasp.  Congratulations!  She's a beauty!!!


----------



## rebeccaerin

I got this beautiful 2004 Dior Hardcore Boston bag!


----------



## baby225

At first I got the red patent in small but went back store to exchange as I noticed there were many scratches on the hardware. Unfortunately it was the last piece  so ended up with the nude/pink diamond motif design instead.


----------



## gummsum

Introducing the small book tote. She’s so petit & cute ☺


----------



## Marmotte

Got the pink Riviera Slingbacks!
Pictured with my 21C Bubblegum CF


----------



## sunshineshiney

Hi everyone! I’m going to copy and paste my post from yesterday that hasn’t received any responses yet. I am hoping for some feedback as I am new the world of Dior bags.

When I saw this print in May, I felt like it was made for me. I am always fascinated by the sky (especially stars) and everything in nature. 

“I ordered a new Book Tote from a Saks SA around mid-May. I did not realize the design was part of their upcoming collection, so they could not ship it out to me until June 2nd-3rd.
This is my first Dior BT. (I ordered a Mini from Dior.com a couple months ago. It was adorable but the size was too small for my necessities.)
I am new to the world of Dior bags.
I assumed it would be a low maintenance bag, but I might be wrong...

I received my item last week, but just got around to opening it today. As soon as I took it out of its dust bag, my eyes *immediately* noticed *threading being pulled in THREE different parts in the front of the bag*. There also appears to be some piling on the side edges of the bag.
The "white cloud" 

pulling is very noticeable to me from a distance. I am most concerned about this one. It will likely worsen over time and look pretty obvious being white, surrounded by white.

The closest Dior and Saks are a few hundred miles away from where I live, so I do not have the luxury of examining another BT in person to make sure there are no pulls, defects etc.

_*Has anyone experienced this with a brand new BT? Is this normal? *_
*I assume the thread pulling means jewelry may get caught onto the embroidery?

Any of your shared experiences, feedback or opinions would be greatly appreciated!*

I understand the quality of bags today are not what they used to be 15 years ago (Chanel, LV, and apparently now Dior?! ).

 Good thing I did not get my name added to the back of the bag before Saks shipped it to me!!!”


----------



## BettyLouboo

Marmotte said:


> So very comfy!
> View attachment 5413722
> View attachment 5413723


Love these! I’m still contemplating on which heel size to get. Are they true to size?


----------



## xlyasa

My first Lady Dior! I normally drift towards Chanel but have been looking at Dior for a little bit! It's so pretty! The size is perfect( small)! The ombre really is stunning- especially in pics imo!


----------



## TheresaK

fabdiva said:


> Sooo. . .  I went for two mitzas for my book tote and left with sneakers and a scarf as well. (Also got a Birkin, but that’s a different thread. Why does Hermes and Dior have to be practically next door to each other!). Back to ban island FOR REAL!


Stunning collection ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## TheresaK

Got this new Dior Vibe Bowling Bag in Medium size. Love how it can match with both sporty and dressy outfits due to the white and light gold combination and embossed Dior oblique motif ❤️


----------



## Leena.212

Went to the town to get red Chanel, came back with the blush Dior. 
The SA said she could send the chain out to shorten anytime later since it was longish on my frame. Glad for that  service since a lot of bags i have liked but could not buy only due to long chain lengths.


----------



## treec

Leena.212 said:


> Went to the town to get red Chanel, came back with the blush Dior.
> The SA said she could send the chain out to shorten anytime later since it was longish on my frame. Glad for that  service since a lot of bags i have liked but could not buy only due to long chain lengths.


Lovely! I have the same bag  May I ask where you are based and how tall you are? I wasn't aware Dior had chain shortening services. The mini is just a tad long on me as well (I'm 5'3)..would be nice to shorten it a bit.


----------



## ninecherries

My second Saddle Bag  Finally


----------



## Leena.212

treec said:


> Lovely! I have the same bag  May I ask where you are based and how tall you are? I wasn't aware Dior had chain shortening services. The mini is just a tad long on me as well (I'm 5'3)..would be nice to shorten it a bit.


Ofcourse! I got this bag from Dior boutique in Boston. I am little over 5 feet. The SA said i could bring the chain anytime in future and they can send for shortening. It will take a few weeks though.
At your height, i feel the bag should fall fine crossbody. Unless you want the flexibility to carry it over shoulder also. Here thats how its on me.


----------



## lvcocopuff

visited miami for the first time this past week, got my first lady dior in warm taupe  was stuck between the beige and warm taupe but the beige was a little too yellow for me. the warm taupe is PERFECTION! it does look different than the pics online but i still love it! purchased from dior at the design district

also do you guys know if they gave me the wrong size dust bag? the handles are sticking out and i feel like they gave me the dust bag for the mini lady  would the dior near me be able to give me the correct dust bag? they also didn’t give me the dust bag for the dior charms on the front of the bag

they didn’t have much variety for the personalized strap charms so i just chose 3 random ones but the SA said i could get them exchanged at my nearest dior but i’m not sure if this is true, anyone have any clue about this? not a fan of the 3 i picked since they are all different hardware


----------



## treec

Leena.212 said:


> Ofcourse! I got this bag from Dior boutique in Boston. I am little over 5 feet. The SA said i could bring the chain anytime in future and they can send for shortening. It will take a few weeks though.
> At your height, i feel the bag should fall fine crossbody. Unless you want the flexibility to carry it over shoulder also. Here thats how its on me.


Thanks! That's good to know. I'm based in CA so I'd assume they'd offer the same service if I ever decide to get it shortened in the future. 
I don't think it looks too long in your photo at all! You're right, the length is okay on me crossbody most of the time, but with certain outfits it looks just a tad long. And it's definitely too long when worn over the shoulder. Would be nice to have both options!


----------



## scodes77

I bought my first dior wallet, black Caro slim wallet. I love the stitch and size as well. It's big enough to hold all my cards and some space for coins and others. I think the leather is not tough enough for daily use, but I'm just gonna enjoy the beauty and craftsmanship until it wears out. The width of the wallet is a little longer than my Bottega Venetta Loop crossbody and I put this vertically along with my other stuff.
I wasn't able to buy the wallet from Dior.com and where I live don't have Dior beautique, so I called Nordstrom in MN and Viviana got my order. I asked her if she could take some pictures of the wallet and she did send them, including a quick video. She was not particularly nice or friendly but she was prompt.


----------



## ap.

LJNLori said:


> I got these yesterday. They aren't on the floor yet (I think the new items will be out soon), but my sweet SA sent me a picture of them and I thought they would be great for summer, so I ran to Dior and picked them up.  I can't remember the name of the pattern, but just love it.
> 
> View attachment 5396889
> View attachment 5396890



We're twins!  It's the Dior Union motif.  When my SA sent me a picture my initial thought was pass, but then I found out the motif is embroidered instead of printed.


----------



## BettyLouboo

lvcocopuff said:


> also do you guys know if they gave me the wrong size dust bag? the handles are sticking out and i feel like they gave me the dust bag for the mini lady  would the dior near me be able to give me the correct dust bag? they also didn’t give me the dust bag for the dior charms on the front of the bag
> 
> they didn’t have much variety for the personalized strap charms so i just chose 3 random ones but the SA said i could get them exchanged at my nearest dior but i’m not sure if this is true, anyone have any clue about this? not a fan of the 3 i picked since they are all different hardware


Great color pick 
I would go to your local boutique and change the charms as soon as possible. Take the receipt and also ask for a bigger dustbag. The Miami boutique didn’t give you proper size dustbag. I mean it’s trivial but not having a dustbag to cover the handles or even a small one for the charms (which it’s supposed to have) would annoy me. You might as well ask them for one when you go exchange charms. For the amount of money spent, you’re entitled to have the dustbags!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Leena.212 said:


> Went to the town to get red Chanel, came back with the blush Dior.
> The SA said she could send the chain out to shorten anytime later since it was longish on my frame. Glad for that  service since a lot of bags i have liked but could not buy only due to long chain lengths.


Love it! I was debating the Fard Lady Dior in medium, but ultimately ended up with the ombré Azure My ABCDior (also in Boston!).


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

My aforementioned My ABCDior in ombré Azure with GHW:


----------



## Leena.212

cakeymakeybakey said:


> My aforementioned My ABCDior in ombré Azure with GHW:
> View attachment 5435065


Its a beautiful color Congrats on your new bag


----------



## ceedoan

REVERSE TOILE DE JOUY IN MEDIUM SIZE. I've been wanting this since Dior released reverse embroidery. I cannot get over how much I love TDJ. It's so iconic and so Dior!


----------



## foreverandtoday

Not a bag but sharing my latest Dior purchase


----------



## Pursedoctor

ceedoan said:


> REVERSE TOILE DE JOUY IN MEDIUM SIZE. I've been wanting this since Dior released reverse embroidery. I cannot get over how much I love TDJ. It's so iconic and so Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435466


I have this same size and colorway and love it! Carried it nonstop for 2 months and just dropped it off for personalization - I miss it already. Enjoy it!


----------



## Chanellover2015

cakeymakeybakey said:


> My aforementioned My ABCDior in ombré Azure with GHW:
> View attachment 5435065


I love love this color!!
I bought the fard color one a few years ago but if I would have seen this one I would have been in trouble.
Enjoy your beautiful bag in good health!


----------



## evavva

My First Lady Dior in blush I’m in love. Which Mitzah should I get to match?


----------



## Leena.212

evavva said:


> My First Lady Dior in blush I’m in love. Which Mitzah should I get to match?


Bag twins


----------



## averagejoe

evavva said:


> My First Lady Dior in blush I’m in love. Which Mitzah should I get to match?


Congratulations! I think any of the following will look great, depending on if you like a monochromatic look or a bit of colour:


----------



## slmi2014

Purchased my first Dior pieces today. I went in to only purchase a bracelet, then the SA suggested a ring to go with it so naturally I couldn't say no. It's the Clair D Lune bracelet with resin pearls and Dio(r)evolution ring both in gold. I originally liked the Dio(r)evolution bracelet with resin pearls and Clair D Lune ring, but swapped once I tried them all on. Close-up pics & lightning aren't that great but you get the idea.


----------



## foreverandtoday

My SA called and said she got me the bag I requested. Didn’t expect it to arrive so soon and I just got a pair of shoes (J’adior). But it’s so pretty and even more in person because there seems to be a bit of sparkly things along the handles, so I bought it!


----------



## rebeccaerin

The latest addition to my vintage Dior family is the 2004 mini trotter saddle in pink!


----------



## freshringo

My second Dior purchase! The men’s saddle messenger bag. I’d given up on finding the all black version for a while, but it popped up on 24S, so I snatched it up!

He’s the little brother for my women’s saddle mini.


----------



## ashin121

Small purchase to go with my lady dior that I got last month. 
Got it a couple weeks ago before the price increase.


----------



## XCCX

Finally found the perfect Caro bag! This color is EVERYTHING, the best caramel shade in my opinion! I bought it from a sweet lady who barely used it! So happy about it!
It’s the cognac color in small size


----------



## Jessiibelle

cakeymakeybakey said:


> My aforementioned My ABCDior in ombré Azure with GHW:
> View attachment 5435065


Omg I love it! I’ve got the same ombré color but as a caro bag


----------



## RachelVerinder

My very first Dior, a new to me Lady Dior mini pochette in Lilas. I had my eyes on a navy Mini Diorama but it sold very  quickly, then I found this one. Did I expected it to be so small? No. Am I a little bit ashamed spending so much (the price was good though!) for such a little bag? Yes. Was I happy when I went for a walk yesterday, this little cutie bouncing against my side? Yes,yes,yes. So happy.
Being much more of a Saint Laurent/Balenciaga and black/navy/grey bags girl, this pochette brings a touch of fun to my small collection  Many many thanks to @averagejoe who kindly authenticate it!




Ps: seems so much bigger on the first picture ! It can barely fit my phone, cardholder and keys!


----------



## lill_canele

My friend’s mom was diagnosed with cancer and recently finished her chemotherapy. As a congratulations for finishing chemo I’ve bought this scarf at as a gift for her. I hope she finds it to be light weight and comfortable this summer.


----------



## RachelVerinder

lill_canele said:


> My friend’s mom was diagnosed with cancer and recently finished her chemotherapy. As a congratulations for finishing chemo I’ve bought this scarf at as a gift for her. I hope she finds it to be light weight and comfortable this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444471
> View attachment 5444472


What a thoughtful gift… I wish your friend’s mother all the best for the future.


----------



## Cool Breeze

lill_canele said:


> My friend’s mom was diagnosed with cancer and recently finished her chemotherapy. As a congratulations for finishing chemo I’ve bought this scarf at as a gift for her. I hope she finds it to be light weight and comfortable this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444471
> View attachment 5444472


That was very kind of you.  Best wishes to all.


----------



## 880

lill_canele said:


> My friend’s mom was diagnosed with cancer and recently finished her chemotherapy. As a congratulations for finishing chemo I’ve bought this scarf at as a gift for her. I hope she finds it to be light weight and comfortable this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444471
> View attachment 5444472


I’m sure she will love such a thoughtful gift! Sending her best wishes for her recovery


----------



## nycgirl79

lill_canele said:


> My friend’s mom was diagnosed with cancer and recently finished her chemotherapy. As a congratulations for finishing chemo I’ve bought this scarf at as a gift for her. I hope she finds it to be light weight and comfortable this summer.
> 
> View attachment 5444471
> View attachment 5444472



A thoughtful and beautiful gift - I’m sure she will love it. Sending my best wishes to her.


----------



## nycgirl79

RachelVerinder said:


> My very first Dior, a new to me Lady Dior mini pochette in Lilas. I had my eyes on a navy Mini Diorama but it sold very  quickly, then I found this one. Did I expected it to be so small? No. Am I a little bit ashamed spending so much (the price was good though!) for such a little bag? Yes. Was I happy when I went for a walk yesterday, this little cutie bouncing against my side? Yes,yes,yes. So happy.
> Being much more of a Saint Laurent/Balenciaga and black/navy/grey bags girl, this pochette brings a touch of fun to my small collection  Many many thanks to @averagejoe who kindly authenticate it!
> 
> View attachment 5444280
> View attachment 5444281
> 
> Ps: seems so much bigger on the first picture ! It can barely fit my phone, cardholder and keys!



Such a cute pop of color! Enjoy!


----------



## Pingu McQueen

My son brought this back for me from Germany! I texted him pictures of what bags I was looking for so he could pop in while he was in Berlin.


----------



## bluebichonfrise

Pingu McQueen said:


> My son brought this back for me from Germany! I texted him pictures of what bags I was looking for so he could pop in while he was in Berlin.


I just got that one myself! Beautiful


----------



## micahanne

For some shoes, one during the summer sale and one While I was in Hawaii and I have one more coming, waiting for the shipment  ‍♀️


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Mini lady Dior in wicker!


----------



## 100700

My only Dior purchase ever XD


----------



## lie

micahanne said:


> For some shoes, one during the summer sale and one While I was in Hawaii and I have one more coming, waiting for the shipment  ‍♀️
> View attachment 5446949
> View attachment 5446951
> View attachment 5446952


Do you mind sharing the SA for you sale shoes? Would love a pair


----------



## micahanne

lie said:


> Do you mind sharing the SA for you sale shoes? Would love a pair


Hi, I’ll send you her info. The sale shoe was the white sneakers. She’s at a dior boutique and unfortunately the sale finished on July 3rd.
Department stores though still have the sales and currently, it’s at 70% off. I’m still waiting for the shoes I got at 70% off, it got shipped out this week. The styles are a bit limited some dior Id sneakers and some boots


----------



## lie

micahanne said:


> Hi, I’ll send you her info. The sale shoe was the white sneakers. She’s at a dior boutique and unfortunately the sale finished on July 3rd.
> Department stores though still have the sales and currently, it’s at 70% off. I’m still waiting for the shoes I got at 70% off, it got shipped out this week. The styles are a bit limited some dior Id sneakers and some boots


Thank you! I’ll look out for your pm


----------



## platanoparty

I can finally join the lady Dior club! My husband kindly bought me this abcDior on our mini moon as a wedding gift, and our SA had the idea to put our initials together for the pins 

So far this is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection, not only for the sentiment but for the fact that the color goes with near everything in my wardrobe and it fits a lot more than most of my bags without being heavy or clunky.


----------



## hanniecloset

My first and so far last is the small ABC lady dior in black with 3 beautiful charms! What is it about the specialized charms that make it feel so special?


----------



## geenebeene

platanoparty said:


> I can finally join the lady Dior club! My husband kindly bought me this abcDior on our mini moon as a wedding gift, and our SA had the idea to put our initials together for the pins
> 
> So far this is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection, not only for the sentiment but for the fact that the color goes with near everything in my wardrobe and it fits a lot more than most of my bags without being heavy or clunky.
> View attachment 5510920
> 
> View attachment 5510921


Congrats on your wedding and your beautiful LD!!! Such a sweet gift from your hubby~ He’s definitely a keeper. Enjoy her in good health~


----------



## platanoparty

geenebeene said:


> Congrats on your wedding and your beautiful LD!!! Such a sweet gift from your hubby~ He’s definitely a keeper. Enjoy her in good health~


Thank you so much!! He really is a sweet one, and for him I bought a pair of Dior sneakers and a new Dior triangle wallet   Now when we go out on our next date we can “match”. On our wedding day I wore Miss Dior Blooming Bouquet and he wore Dior Gris so it kinda came full circle


----------



## 880

platanoparty said:


> I can finally join the lady Dior club! My husband kindly bought me this abcDior on our mini moon as a wedding gift, and our SA had the idea to put our initials together for the pins
> 
> So far this is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection, not only for the sentiment but for the fact that the color goes with near everything in my wardrobe and it fits a lot more than most of my bags without being heavy or clunky.
> View attachment 5510920
> 
> View attachment 5510921


Congrats! What a thoughtful gift on your mini moon, and how sweet of your SA to think of the initials 
I am so happy for you! Wear in the best health and happiness!


----------



## missie1

My first Lady Dior


----------



## Lwy

I bought the beautiful ROSE DES VENTS NECKLACE w' Rose Gold, Diamond and Pink Opal last month in Italy. I have been eyeing this up for a long time, deciding between this and the Tiffany Smile. I just couldn't get over how pretty the pink opal looks with the RG. The fx and tax refund means I got a really good deal too! Very happy


----------



## micahanne

This arrived today, so glad I got them I liked them more than I thought I would less  bulkier than the Dior ID. Love the fit and it’s my first high too Dior sneakers. Best part Got it $345!


----------



## noegirl

Picked the medium book tote up and love it so much.


----------



## kalilagirl

My 2nd Dior, my first Lady


----------



## sunshineshiney

Some Ciel de Rêve beauties.

(If you use any sort of protective spray on your BTs, please let me know! A little paranoid about my white BT going to restaurants and wineries )


----------



## misscheng

sunshineshiney said:


> (If you use any sort of protective spray on your BTs, please let me know! A little paranoid about my white BT going to restaurants and wineries )
> 
> View attachment 5573657


I used Collonil Carbon Pro on mine. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## lovel

So in love  lady dior ultramatte In medium.


----------



## sunshineshiney

misscheng said:


> I used Collonil Carbon Pro on mine. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


Thank you x2 . Just placed an order on Amazon - will be here on Tuesday!!!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

A little big for me so I am exchanging for 0.5 size smaller.


----------



## jackie.

I know I'm late to the party, but i just got myself a saddle bag in the beautiful cloudy blue (tend to shift between blue/grey depending on the lightning). I'm absolutely in love with the colour but I somehow contenplate if i should exchange it for a white one instead as white is probably more versitile. Black is not an option as the majority of my bags are black  

Any thoughts on if i should keep this one or exchange it for white? I'm a bit worried for colour transfer. Should also mention that my wardrobe is mostly black and grey and sometime i wear denim and cool toned pinks, red and blues


----------



## averagejoe

jackie. said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but i just got myself a saddle bag in the beautiful cloudy blue (tend to shift between blue/grey depending on the lightning). I'm absolutely in love with the colour but I somehow contenplate if i should exchange it for a white one instead as white is probably more versitile. Black is not an option as the majority of my bags are black
> 
> Any thoughts on if i should keep this one or exchange it for white? I'm a bit worried for colour transfer. Should also mention that my wardrobe is mostly black and grey and sometime i wear denim and cool toned pinks, red and blues
> 
> View attachment 5576706


Keep this colour! It is done in beautiful goat skin, and is very versatile. White may show dirt quite easily.


----------



## baghagg

jackie. said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but i just got myself a saddle bag in the beautiful cloudy blue (tend to shift between blue/grey depending on the lightning). I'm absolutely in love with the colour but I somehow contenplate if i should exchange it for a white one instead as white is probably more versitile. Black is not an option as the majority of my bags are black
> 
> Any thoughts on if i should keep this one or exchange it for white? I'm a bit worried for colour transfer. Should also mention that my wardrobe is mostly black and grey and sometime i wear denim and cool toned pinks, red and blues
> 
> View attachment 5576706


This is so stunning in goatskin!  Did this come from Dior boutique recently?  I keep asking for goatskin Saddle bag at the boutique, but they only have the beige or the new black one with studs in goatskin.


----------



## jackie.

baghagg said:


> This is so stunning in goatskin!  Did this come from Dior boutique recently?  I keep asking for goatskin Saddle bag at the boutique, but they only have the beige or the new black one with studs in goatskin.



I love the goatskin too 

I bought it online last week. If not mistaken, i believe that it is an old model from like 2020 or so. Depending on where you are, there might be a chance that it's still available on the website


----------



## foreverandtoday

Was deciding between kitten heels and flats, bought the kitten heels. One month later, went back for the flats


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

jackie. said:


> I know I'm late to the party, but i just got myself a saddle bag in the beautiful cloudy blue (tend to shift between blue/grey depending on the lightning). I'm absolutely in love with the colour but I somehow contenplate if i should exchange it for a white one instead as white is probably more versitile. Black is not an option as the majority of my bags are black
> 
> Any thoughts on if i should keep this one or exchange it for white? I'm a bit worried for colour transfer. Should also mention that my wardrobe is mostly black and grey and sometime i wear denim and cool toned pinks, red and blues
> 
> View attachment 5576706


Gorgeous color. It’s a keeper!


----------



## bearcute

My first Dior slide ever! Planned to buy jadior slingback flat, but suddenly saw this slide and only my size left. I bought immediately


----------



## mizznana

My first Lady Dior! I always thought the style wouldn’t suit me but this in this size and colour combination, I simply couldn’t resist! Picked out a couple of mitzahs too but I’m not too sure about them on the handles though.


----------



## ninecherries

mizznana said:


> My first Lady Dior! I always thought the style wouldn’t suit me but this in this size and colour combination, I simply couldn’t resist! Picked out a couple of mitzahs too but I’m not too sure about them on the handles though.
> 
> View attachment 5578735



This color is soooo adorable  Congrats!!


----------



## Swtshan7

Ultra matte Dior pouch crosdbodyb


----------



## mizznana

ninecherries said:


> This color is soooo adorable  Congrats!!



Thank you! ❤️ Not a colour I’d typically go for but this pink is surprisingly neutral!


----------



## lyxxx035

mizznana said:


> Thank you! ❤️ Not a colour I’d typically go for but this pink is surprisingly neutral!


Is this the new Antique Pink in the myABC size? It’s beautiful!


----------



## mizznana

lyxxx035 said:


> Is this the new Antique Pink in the myABC size? It’s beautiful!



Yup it is! Thanks ❤️


----------



## nashpoo

Unexpected purchase but i fell in love when i saw it in person!


----------



## Naynaykilla

nashpoo said:


> Unexpected purchase but i fell in love when i saw it in person!
> 
> View attachment 5580050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580052


The color is amazing!


----------



## am2022

Peony slides !


----------



## Thaotran

My 7th Lady Dior  I love it Right from the moment I saw this colorway in toile de jouy


----------



## lovingmochi

My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue 

I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine


----------



## truds

lovingmochi said:


> My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue
> 
> I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine
> 
> View attachment 5584041
> View attachment 5584042


This is beautiful!! I haven’t seen a lady Dior in this blue color out and about before. Definitely a better choice than the black


----------



## hlzpenguin

lovingmochi said:


> My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue
> 
> I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine
> 
> View attachment 5584041
> View attachment 5584042


Oh my god!! So pretty!! This has been my favorite color and on my wishlist. The enamel charm makes it more special.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

This color is amazing !!  Definitely the one that got away for me - enjoy  !!


----------



## lovingmochi

hjyi said:


> This is beautiful!! I haven’t seen a lady Dior in this blue color out and about before. Definitely a better choice than the black





hlzpenguin said:


> Oh my god!! So pretty!! This has been my favorite color and on my wishlist. The enamel charm makes it more special.





ATLbagaddict said:


> This color is amazing !!  Definitely the one that got away for me - enjoy  !!



Thank you! It is just the most lovely colour, and I am happy I got it over black. It pulls all shades of blue-grey, but my favourite is the pale blue under direct sunlight.


----------



## hlzpenguin

lovingmochi said:


> Thank you! It is just the most lovely colour, and I am happy I got it over black. It pulls all shades of blue-grey, but my favourite is the pale blue under direct sunlight.
> 
> View attachment 5584918


I pulled the trigger and purchased a mini black LD a couple months ago before the price increase. Now after seeing this one, I can’t stop thinking about it. Haha. My concern was just the color transfer.


----------



## cloudblue

lovingmochi said:


> My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue
> 
> I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine
> 
> View attachment 5584041
> View attachment 5584042


I absolutely DIE for cloud blue leather (as you can probably tell)  So beautiful! I have some LGs in it but haven’t sprung for this bag yet! I need to go ahead and pull the trigger!


----------



## lovingmochi

hlzpenguin said:


> I pulled the trigger and purchased a mini black LD a couple months ago before the price increase. Now after seeing this one, I can’t stop thinking about it. Haha. My concern was just the color transfer.



I feel like black is definitely the safe option for any bag! You don't have to worry about colour transfer, the colour is easy to wear, timeless and classic, etc... maybe I'll get a black LD one day!

I asked my SA about colour transfer on the cloud blue and she said that though she still recommends being careful with it, it's much less of a risk than going for even lighter shades like white or powder pink. I'm not usually one to wear denim anyway so this is perfect for me


----------



## lovingmochi

cloudblue said:


> I absolutely DIE for cloud blue leather (as you can probably tell)  So beautiful! I have some LGs in it but haven’t sprung for this bag yet! I need to go ahead and pull the trigger!



You definitely won't regret cloud blue in a Dior handbag! It's so special


----------



## moissydan98

lovingmochi said:


> My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue
> 
> I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine
> 
> View attachment 5584041
> View attachment 5584042


this is BEAUTIFUL - great choice with the blue!!


----------



## moissydan98

lovingmochi said:


> My first Dior bag! Went in expecting to get the black, but left with beautiful cloud blue
> 
> I initially only wanted black because it is such a timeless colour, but when I tried it on, I felt underwhelmed. Maybe because I already own a couple black bags, or maybe the black didn't feel special for how much I'd be spending. So I asked to see this cloud blue (blue is my favourite colour) and... I just couldn't take my eyes off her. Lo and behold, they had one brand new in the back. Now it's mine
> 
> View attachment 5584041
> View attachment 5584042


this is BEAUTIFUL - great choice with the blue!!


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

My first Dior and birthday present to myself. I wanted something classic yet edgy. Medium LD, lambskin with ruthenium studs and hardware.


----------



## XCCX

One more Caro! Scored in Paris with a great price in comparison!


----------



## hlzpenguin

XCCX said:


> One more Caro! Scored in Paris with a great price in comparison!
> 
> View attachment 5589470


Omg!! Gorgeous! How much cheaper is it in Paris I wonder?


----------



## XCCX

hlzpenguin said:


> Omg!! Gorgeous! How much cheaper is it in Paris I wonder?


I would say roughly around 1500$ after the VAT refund but that’s compared to prices in Middle East.


----------



## oujua14

sunshineshiney said:


> Some Ciel de Rêve beauties.
> 
> (If you use any sort of protective spray on your BTs, please let me know! A little paranoid about my white BT going to restaurants and wineries )
> 
> View attachment 5573657


Omg just pretty! I love ciel de reve pattern so much. I just got the lady d-lite version of the bag. Trying to find Mitzah’s that look good w it. I got the white background one but looks so busy on the lady d-lite with the Dior charm. How does the darker one look on the handle?


----------



## Rebeccaapril

Wasn’t looking for this but fell in love with her in Vegas and had to take this lady Dior lizard home with me


----------



## boomer1234

Slowly getting a set. A bracelet to match my ring


----------



## Kookiliz

Got this beauty preloved from EBay, you’d never believe it’s 12 years old! The hardware is extremely shiny, no scratches/wear to the leather and it’s just got a teeny tiny shape issue (shown here) where it’s obviously not been stuffed properly, but that’s fixable! Super pleased for my first Lady


----------



## missie1

nashpoo said:


> Unexpected purchase but i fell in love when i saw it in person!
> 
> View attachment 5580050
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580052


Omg a fellow TPF got it.  My SA from Soho sent me a pic of this one.  Amazing color.  Congratulations


----------



## nashpoo

missie1 said:


> Omg a fellow TPF got it.  My SA from Soho sent me a pic of this one.  Amazing color.  Congratulations


Ugh you should get it!! The color is stunning in person!


----------



## missie1

nashpoo said:


> Ugh you should get it!! The color is stunning in person!


I’m on ban island till December… I can get anything else lol


----------



## sizzlely

Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem

From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs


----------



## fabdiva

sizzlely said:


> Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem
> 
> From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs
> 
> View attachment 5596722


That pink is EVERYTHING!


----------



## hlzpenguin

sizzlely said:


> Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem
> 
> From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs
> 
> View attachment 5596722


Love the color variation there!


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

sizzlely said:


> Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem
> 
> From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs
> 
> View attachment 5596722


Gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

sizzlely said:


> Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem
> 
> From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs
> 
> View attachment 5596722


Wow they are so pretty, each perfectly paired with a Mitzah!


----------



## sizzlely

averagejoe said:


> Wow they are so pretty, each perfectly paired with a Mitzah!


Thank you!! I won’t buy one unless I can match a Mitzah perfectly


----------



## A bottle of Red

sizzlely said:


> Thank you!! I won’t buy one unless I can match a Mitzah perfectly


Love the powder pink!


----------



## Annjasmin

This was very unplanned, I thought I would spend my money on Chanel but since the most recent price increase in Europe, I decided that I would give this bag a chance. Here she is, my saddle bag in desert sage green  And it has a strap!!


----------



## caffelatte

sizzlely said:


> Tell me I have a problem, without telling me I have a problem
> 
> From L to R: Cloud Blue, Cypress Green, Powder Pink with matching tarot mitzahs
> 
> View attachment 5596722



Wow I love the powder pink and the mitzah matches so well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fayeH




----------



## izzy9102

Okay so I’m a huge nerd and I can’t believe I saw this in store. Had to take it home


----------



## jeepers13




----------



## tripleR

Hi i just wanna know, since this is my first purchase of dior, does the dior pouch with strap include an authenticity card? Because i didnt get an authenticity card for the pouch..
last year i bought lady dior bag (preloved) and there is authenticity card


----------



## xnatty

tripleR said:


> Hi i just wanna know, since this is my first purchase of dior, does the dior pouch with strap include an authenticity card? Because i didnt get an authenticity card for the pouch..
> last year i bought lady dior bag (preloved) and there is authenticity card


Because it's considered an SLG it doesn't come with an authenticity card!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Who has or has seen the new dior travel pouch that looks like LV Toiletry 26? How are they holding up?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

On a total DIOR kick these days. I am over the moon for the warm taupe color and so happy my SA talked me into this gorgeous neutral. It fits in perfectly with my wardrobe.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Newbie2016

atlsweetpea11 said:


> On a total DIOR kick these days. I am over the moon for the warm taupe color and so happy my SA talked me into this gorgeous neutral. It fits in perfectly with my wardrobe.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5599531


Is your picture true to life?  Love the color in this pic…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Newbie2016 said:


> Is your picture true to life?  Love the color in this pic…


It is pretty true to life.  I have had it outdoors on cloudy days, sunny days and everything in between.  This has been the shade each time.  Indoors it comes across as a a little darker in color but the undertone is the same.  Looks great against black, cream, and light pink clothing. It's worth checking it out irl if your boutique carries this color.


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> On a total DIOR kick these days. I am over the moon for the warm taupe color and so happy my SA talked me into this gorgeous neutral. It fits in perfectly with my wardrobe.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5599531


Fell in love with warm taupe when I saw this in the boutique too.  Wanting to own a Lady Dior but somehow other bags get into the top of my list…


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> Fell in love with warm taupe when I saw this in the boutique too.  Wanting to own a Lady Dior but somehow other bags get into the top of my list…


I completely know what you mean.  I love Lady Dior bags and each time I've intended to get one, I get distracted.  Mostly by Chanel but with all the new rules and purchase limits over there, I find myself straying more and more away from them. My SA said that I needed to come see this warm taupe bag irl because she thought I'd love it.  She was right    I hope you add a Lady Dior to your collection soon!  There is a beautiful blue color too that she said was coming out in Sept.  I forgot the name but it wasn't the cloud blue color.  I saw it in the D-Joy model.


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I completely know what you mean.  I love Lady Dior bags and each time I've intended to get one, I get distracted.  Mostly by Chanel but with all the new rules and purchase limits over there, I find myself straying more and more away from them. My SA said that I needed to come see this warm taupe bag irl because she thought I'd love it.  She was right    I hope you add a Lady Dior to your collection soon!  There is a beautiful blue color too that she said was coming out in Sept.  I forgot the name but it wasn't the cloud blue color.  I saw it in the D-Joy model.


I honestly love it too - the look, the feel of the leather and the colors. When I tried them on the boutique I was torn between cherry red and warm taupe and small and medium size that’s why I did not get at first then I got distracted by Chanel as well. Then last 2 weeks I visited the boutique here in HK since they have a new boutique in Canton Road - I was set to look for a LD in cloud blue but I got distracted by their shoes, sandals and finally got myself a book tote and some scarves  Cloud blue is a very beautiful shade already but there is a more beautiful blue shade coming out? I should definitely watch out for that!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

jeepers13 said:


> View attachment 5598684


ONG georgous, I was thinking of getting this one too! How do you find it, is it a good size and does it fit much?


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

platanoparty said:


> I can finally join the lady Dior club! My husband kindly bought me this abcDior on our mini moon as a wedding gift, and our SA had the idea to put our initials together for the pins
> 
> So far this is quickly becoming my favorite bag in my collection, not only for the sentiment but for the fact that the color goes with near everything in my wardrobe and it fits a lot more than most of my bags without being heavy or clunky.
> View attachment 5510920
> 
> View attachment 5510921


Congrats, this is such a stunning colour and perfect neutral. Can I please ask what size it is, and does it fit a standard iPhone (iPhone 13)? Thanks!


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

ninecherries said:


> My second Saddle Bag  Finally
> 
> View attachment 5427322


Lovely bag! How do you find saddle bags, easy to use and pair with outfits?


----------



## Gal4Dior

lifewithcoco said:


> I honestly love it too - the look, the feel of the leather and the colors. When I tried them on the boutique I was torn between cherry red and warm taupe and small and medium size that’s why I did not get at first then I got distracted by Chanel as well. Then last 2 weeks I visited the boutique here in HK since they have a new boutique in Canton Road - I was set to look for a LD in cloud blue but I got distracted by their shoes, sandals and finally got myself a book tote and some scarves  Cloud blue is a very beautiful shade already but there is a more beautiful blue shade coming out? I should definitely watch out for that!



I think it may be this blue from cruise?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> I honestly love it too - the look, the feel of the leather and the colors. When I tried them on the boutique I was torn between cherry red and warm taupe and small and medium size that’s why I did not get at first then I got distracted by Chanel as well. Then last 2 weeks I visited the boutique here in HK since they have a new boutique in Canton Road - I was set to look for a LD in cloud blue but I got distracted by their shoes, sandals and finally got myself a book tote and some scarves  Cloud blue is a very beautiful shade already but there is a more beautiful blue shade coming out? I should definitely watch out for that!


Oh the cherry red is so stunning. I saw that in my boutique when I came in to see the warm taupe. That’s a hard choice between the 2. I like the small size in the Lady Dior. I don’t carry too much so the capacity works for me.  What book tote did you get?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Gal4Dior said:


> I think it may be this blue from cruise?
> 
> View attachment 5600648


That’s the color I saw and on that exact bag in boutique last week. What is the color called?


----------



## jeepers13

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> ONG georgous, I was thinking of getting this one too! How do you find it, is it a good size and does it fit much?


This is the wallet, not on the chain.  My opinion is that it is quite large for a wallet, but I don’t mind it as I have a smaller wallet for smaller bags.  Also, if you are in the USA, I was told that there were only 7 left in the country when I got mine so I wouldn’t wait if you are interested.


----------



## Gal4Dior

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That’s the color I saw and on that exact bag in boutique last week. What is the color called?



I don’t have the details on it yet. It wasn’t provided in the look book I saw. I may have an idea next week when I see my SA.


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

jeepers13 said:


> This is the wallet, not on the chain.  My opinion is that it is quite large for a wallet, but I don’t mind it as I have a smaller wallet for smaller bags.  Also, if you are in the USA, I was told that there were only 7 left in the country when I got mine so I wouldn’t wait if you are interested.


Ah congrats on getting such a limited item! I see, so it’s different to the caro pouch on chain then which is the one I saw, but unfortunately that is sold out where I am (UK). It’s such a beautiful floral pattern, enjoy it!


----------



## lifewithcoco

Gal4Dior said:


> I think it may be this blue from cruise?
> 
> View attachment 5600648


Haven’t seen it yet. I will ask my SA and forward her this. Lovely blue indeed!


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Oh the cherry red is so stunning. I saw that in my boutique when I came in to see the warm taupe. That’s a hard choice between the 2. I like the small size in the Lady Dior. I don’t carry too much so the capacity works for me.  What book tote did you get?


If only I can buy all of them at once   I am leaning towards the small also! Does the flap gets in the way when you are trying to get things out of the bag?

The book tote I got was a small toile de jouy embroidery in grey color! I was also torn between this and the reverse embroidery and the pink one. Finally settled with grey since it is more versatile and very easy to pair with.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Gal4Dior said:


> I think it may be this blue from cruise?
> 
> View attachment 5600648


Wait. Is this a smaller version of the D-joy bag?


----------



## Gal4Dior

hlzpenguin said:


> Wait. Is this a smaller version of the D-joy bag?


It appears there may be smaller sizes, but I'll ask in person during my presale appointment coming up.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> If only I can buy all of them at once   I am leaning towards the small also! Does the flap gets in the way when you are trying to get things out of the bag?
> 
> The book tote I got was a small toile de jouy embroidery in grey color! I was also torn between this and the reverse embroidery and the pink one. Finally settled with grey since it is more versatile and very easy to pair with.


I would also love to acquire all the ones I want at once, lol. My DH would NOT be onboard with that plan .  The flap does get in the way, especially when I want to quickly get to something or put something in my bag, but I've gotten used to it.  This is definitely not a bag for those that need quick easy access to items. I don't mind the flap, and it wouldn't deter me from purchasing more Lady Diors. I am thinking about adding the D-Joy in either black or the white/cream color next.  I really like the shape of the bag.  I love the embroidery on the book totes.  Congrats on the grey toile de jouy!


----------



## Gal4Dior

hlzpenguin said:


> Wait. Is this a smaller version of the D-joy bag?


Confirmed the color is cloud blue and the photo was the D-joy micro. Price so far: $3200 USD. If you're interested, I can send you my SA's info separately and you can preorder and they'll send it to you direct.


----------



## Gal4Dior

atlsweetpea11 said:


> That’s the color I saw and on that exact bag in boutique last week. What is the color called?


Confirmed it was Cloud blue.


----------



## hlzpenguin

Gal4Dior said:


> Confirmed the color is cloud blue and the photo was the D-joy micro. Price so far: $3200 USD. If you're interested, I can send you my SA's info separately and you can preorder and they'll send it to you direct.


Thanks for the confirmation. Wonder how much it can hold!


----------



## Vespa_girl

Just picked up this ‘new to me’ Lady Dior in Coral. From 2013. Now for the Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
family photo.


----------



## lifewithcoco

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I would also love to acquire all the ones I want at once, lol. My DH would NOT be onboard with that plan .  The flap does get in the way, especially when I want to quickly get to something or put something in my bag, but I've gotten used to it.  This is definitely not a bag for those that need quick easy access to items. I don't mind the flap, and it wouldn't deter me from purchasing more Lady Diors. I am thinking about adding the D-Joy in either black or the white/cream color next.  I really like the shape of the bag.  I love the embroidery on the book totes.  Congrats on the grey toile de jouy!


My SO will not allow me as well. Whenever I buy multiple stuff during a single boutique visit, he always tells me “you’re crazy mad”. That’s good to hear! Can’t wait to purchase my first ever Lady Dior   

That’s a tough choice between the two colors. I would say maybe get the white?


----------



## oujua14

I just got the Medium lady Dior d-lite in ciel de reve. Wondering for if I should use a waterproofing spray? Which one would you recommend? And how much should I spray on the bag? Love the bag but worried about how much dirt it will attract. Also since the background is white should I worry that they waterproofing spray may yellow the fabric? Thank you for any advice


----------



## oujua14

Need advice on the Mitzah on this bag. Is it too busy with the matching Mitzah? Worry I’ll get those handles dirty so though I should cover them.


----------



## katiehoward1

Went in for a Bobby but came out with the bag I’ve been pestering my SA for weeks for! It came that morning so it was meant to be. It is the most perfect bag in my collection


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> My SO will not allow me as well. Whenever I buy multiple stuff during a single boutique visit, he always tells me “you’re crazy mad”. That’s good to hear! Can’t wait to purchase my first ever Lady Dior
> 
> That’s a tough choice between the two colors. I would say maybe get the white?


Next time I'm in the boutique I'm going to try on the white and the black Lady D-Joy.  I'm also intrigued by the new blue color. My SA said the blue color she showed me last time is called Horizon Blue. It's beautiful! Keep us posted on what you decide for your 1st Lady Dior. I'm excited for you


----------



## Vespa_girl

oujua14 said:


> Need advice on the Mitzah on this bag. Is it too busy with the matching Mitzah? Worry I’ll get those handles dirty so though I should cover them.
> 
> View attachment 5602007
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602008



In my opinion, yes. The matching mitzah on the bag looks too busy.  The bag has the continuting pattern on the handles and I think that is pretty on it's own. If you still like the mitzah for the pattern you could still get it and wear it on yourself as a scarf or wrapped around your wrist like a bracelet. That would look quite lovely.


----------



## Cassandra7695

Couldn’t resist ✨


----------



## alexjil

SadlyNotCassey said:


> Birthday gift from my mother and my very first Lady Dior
> 
> I just got her yesterday and I can't stop smiling since!
> 
> View attachment 5407123


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## lifewithcoco

Forgot to share this lovely pair! I just cannot leave the boutique without them


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lifewithcoco said:


> View attachment 5602497
> 
> 
> Forgot to share this lovely pair! I just cannot leave the boutique without them


Gorgeous! Please let me know how comfortable you find them after wearing them. TIA!


----------



## HeartHermes

Still enjoying this bag through the last few days of summer...


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

I am trying to decide between these two, which would everyone recommend?! As a first LD


----------



## Gal4Dior

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> I am trying to decide between these two, which would everyone recommend?! As a first LD
> 
> View attachment 5602707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602708


My vote is definitely the black and white print. So gorgeous and will go with basically any outfit.


----------



## Coco_83

Loving this bag! It’s super versatile and holds a ton. I regret not buying the book tote earlier.


----------



## Coco_83

View attachment 5602867


----------



## Struck by Designer Cupid

Gal4Dior said:


> My vote is definitely the black and white print. So gorgeous and will go with basically any outfit.


Thank you


----------



## Swathi

Coco_83 said:


> Loving this bag! It’s super versatile and holds a ton. I regret not buying the book tote earlier.
> 
> View attachment 5602868


Hello bag twin!   Your car seat color goes too well with it 
Here is mine that I got only two weeks ago in a trip to NYC! 

i didn’t even consider this bag until I saw it in this print. Pictures do no justice!


----------



## Coco_83

Swathi said:


> Hello bag twin!   Your car seat color goes too well with it
> Here is mine that I got only two weeks ago in a trip to NYC!
> 
> i didn’t even consider this bag until I saw it in this print. Pictures do no justice!
> 
> View attachment 5603262


I agree! The pictures do not do it justice. And it goes well with a tshirt or dressed up. I was lucky and got it at a lower price with my SA from Hawaii. 

The only downside is my daughter says I’m a little ‘extra’ with the bag and car seat color. Oh well, we only live once!


----------



## Swathi

Coco_83 said:


> I agree! The pictures do not do it justice. And it goes well with a tshirt or dressed up. I was lucky and got it at a lower price with my SA from Hawaii.
> 
> The only downside is my daughter says I’m a little ‘extra’ with the bag and car seat color. Oh well, we only live once!


Oh wow. That is very cool you managed to get it in Hawaii, I think this bag is sold out in a lot of places, but it did keep popping on and off on the website. 
Haha, it doesn't seem extra, but just right to my eyes.   Enjoy it in good health.
I also saw the white and yellow which are also gorgeous in this pixel zodiac print, I went with black because that is the medium size plus love the sky blue in the middle for the black


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ashabeau said:


> View attachment 5297813
> 
> I just got the Lady Dior D-Joy (east-west) bag!


Congrats on your beautiful bag! How are you liking the D-Joy? I am contemplating getting this instead of another Small Lady Dior. How do you like the shape? Is the capacity the same as the same LD?


----------



## Meko99

This baby


----------



## pkwc2

Here is my latest purchase from Milan. Polar opposite of my other lady Dior which is a medium in matte black.


----------



## luvbagsandpups

Picked this up at the Rome location. My first book tote!!   Price tag $2800 euro. With the USD and euro at parity and getting the VAT back I'm estimating around $1k savings compared to buying in the US.!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Dior Dway slides in Hazelnut


----------



## lifewithcoco

nyc_hou_mia said:


> Dior Dway slides in Hazelnut
> 
> View attachment 5610388


This color is also really nice. I got torn between this and the grey one!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

lifewithcoco said:


> This color is also really nice. I got torn between this and the grey one!


I didnt even know this color existed until I stumbled upon it on their website. It’s the perfect nude!


----------



## XCCX

Hot pink is my current favorite color!!!


----------



## bearcute

Another purchase! Crazy about belt now


----------



## lovel

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> I am trying to decide between these two, which would everyone recommend?! As a first LD
> 
> View attachment 5602707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602708


Second one


----------



## lovel

Vespa_girl said:


> Just picked up this ‘new to me’ Lady Dior in Coral. From 2013. Now for the Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> family photo.
> 
> View attachment 5601505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601506


Love your collection


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Struck by Designer Cupid said:


> I am trying to decide between these two, which would everyone recommend?! As a first LD
> 
> View attachment 5602707
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602708


I like the second one more!


----------



## redwings

Newest addition to my mix of luxury bags. Hand painted and embossed calf skin leather Jardin d’hiver lady Dior. Bought the mitzvah aka Twilly too.


----------



## CrazyCool01

redwings said:


> Newest addition to my mix of luxury bags. Hand painted and embossed calf skin leather Jardin d’hiver lady Dior. Bought the mitzvah aka Twilly too.
> 
> View attachment 5614663


Wow a piece of art ❤️❤️


----------



## LavenderIce

redwings said:


> Newest addition to my mix of luxury bags. Hand painted and embossed calf skin leather Jardin d’hiver lady Dior. Bought the mitzvah aka Twilly too.
> 
> View attachment 5614663



Stunning piece of art!  Wear her in good health.


----------



## redwings

LavenderIce said:


> Stunning piece of art!  Wear her in good health.



To be honest, I feel like keeping it in the display cabinet permanently…it looks too pretty to be carried out.


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally bit the bullet and got myself a strap to go with my denim blue Saddle.


----------



## Nay4Tay

My vintage denim saddle bag was an unexpected find that I adore!


----------



## averagejoe

Prada Prince said:


> Finally bit the bullet and got myself a strap to go with my denim blue Saddle.
> 
> View attachment 5616607


This strap has the perfect combination of colours for your light blue Saddle and your tan-coloured Lady Dior! What made you finally get this strap?


----------



## mmarks

I was searching for a perfect nude-pinky-beige in Dior and Chanel all over France and Italy. Found this on our last day in Venice! It’s even more beautiful in real life


----------



## XCCX

Received this today!


----------



## Prada Prince

averagejoe said:


> This strap has the perfect combination of colours for your light blue Saddle and your tan-coloured Lady Dior! What made you finally get this strap?


Thanks! I really didn’t like using my Lady Dior strap on the saddle, and I was tired of carrying it without any strap, and wanted a hands-free option. 

It’s still not a perfect strap because it’s the shorter thick model that’s not adjustable, but I got this in pristine unworn condition for a fraction of the retail price at £290, so I can accept the compromise. I could never justify the RRP for a brand new one from the boutique just for a strap tbh.


----------



## micahanne

recent purchase, 30 Montaigne reversible belt in black and white. I wanted the black and hazelnut color but there’s only 1 in the country and it was doubtful that I was going to get it so went with this xolorway instead since I have 2 other brown/nude belts anyways


----------



## heartisms

katg519 said:


> Sharing my new small Lady Dior in Rose des Vents with Diamond Motif


Love it Can you please share how the bag is holding up? I really want one. Thank u!


katg519 said:


> Sharing my new small Lady Dior in Rose des Vents with Diamond Motif


----------



## Seaquin

Brand new Dior Montaigne box bag!
Couldn't decide between oblique and leather versions which they call it Caro box bag.
The handles are bit wonky which I don't know why Dior would allow this but it doesn't bothers me or wouldn't have took it!

Still got time to decide if I want the leather version.
Which one do u guys prefer?


----------



## Seaquin

mmarks said:


> I was searching for a perfect nude-pinky-beige in Dior and Chanel all over France and Italy. Found this on our last day in Venice! It’s even more beautiful in real life
> 
> View attachment 5616830


The textured lizard is just stunning!


----------



## mmarks

The 


Seaquin said:


> The textured lizard is just stunning!


Thank you! It was love at first sight


----------



## averagejoe

Seaquin said:


> Brand new Dior Montaigne box bag!
> Couldn't decide between oblique and leather versions which they call it Caro box bag.
> The handles are bit wonky which I don't know why Dior would allow this but it doesn't bothers me or wouldn't have took it!
> 
> Still got time to decide if I want the leather version.
> Which one do u guys prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622305



I think this design is cute, but the handles look so bad in some pictures. I know that Dior wanted this to look like an SLG because of the lower price point, but it looks misshapen in most pictures. The way to make it look pretty all the time is to tie a Mitzah around it.

I don't know which one I prefer, so if you got this Oblique one, then it must have drawn you to it somehow. I suggest keeping it.


----------



## Seaquin

averagejoe said:


> I think this design is cute, but the handles look so bad in some pictures. I know that Dior wanted this to look like an SLG because of the lower price point, but it looks misshapen in most pictures. The way to make it look pretty all the time is to tie a Mitzah around it.
> 
> I don't know which one I prefer, so if you got this Oblique one, then it must have drawn you to it somehow. I suggest keeping it.


I think it's cute but the handles are a shame.
I find the shape very cute and my phone and small wallet actually fits.

I wonder if the handles will worsen when it further softens or look more even with use.
Time will tell.


----------



## DoggieBags

redwings said:


> Newest addition to my mix of luxury bags. Hand painted and embossed calf skin leather Jardin d’hiver lady Dior. Bought the mitzvah aka Twilly too.
> 
> View attachment 5614663


Gorgeous LD! Wear her in good health.


----------



## JHBR

Seaquin said:


> Brand new Dior Montaigne box bag!
> Couldn't decide between oblique and leather versions which they call it Caro box bag.
> The handles are bit wonky which I don't know why Dior would allow this but it doesn't bothers me or wouldn't have took it!
> 
> Still got time to decide if I want the leather version.
> Which one do u guys prefer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622300
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622305



I love the one you bought. Enjoy it!


----------



## GRSupraChick

rebeccaerin said:


> I got this beautiful 2004 Dior Hardcore Boston bag!


I just purchased the same - Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## hellopatricia

Introducing my very first Dior handbag! I can’t believe I now have my very own book tote. 

Do have a question for you guys though..On 24S, this is supposedly the size medium, but the tag says “Dior Book Tote S Canvas” S for small? And it looks pretty small to me, but then again I’m not too familiar…


----------



## CoachCruiser

hellopatricia said:


> Introducing my very first Dior handbag! I can’t believe I now have my very own book tote.
> 
> Do have a question for you guys though..On 24S, this is supposedly the size medium, but the tag says “Dior Book Tote S Canvas” S for small? And it looks pretty small to me, but then again I’m not too familiar…
> View attachment 5631188


Gorgeous print!!! Nice choice!!!


----------



## redwings

Trunk show - I pre-booked these pair of  the Cruise 2023 Dior collection boots. Omg so in love with them.

Had a lovely chat with the Dior buyer of my region too. Really awesome that Dior is actively seeking feedback from clientele on what they would like to see and buy. Even got a sneak preview of two gorgeous X’mas edition releases ... so excited!


----------



## stockcharlie

hellopatricia said:


> Introducing my very first Dior handbag! I can’t believe I now have my very own book tote.
> 
> Do have a question for you guys though..On 24S, this is supposedly the size medium, but the tag says “Dior Book Tote S Canvas” S for small? And it looks pretty small to me, but then again I’m not too familiar…
> View attachment 5631188


This is the new size medium, which was known as small previously.


----------



## athousandmhiles24

And she arrived


----------



## LJNLori

hellopatricia said:


> Introducing my very first Dior handbag! I can’t believe I now have my very own book tote.
> 
> Do have a question for you guys though..On 24S, this is supposedly the size medium, but the tag says “Dior Book Tote S Canvas” S for small? And it looks pretty small to me, but then again I’m not too familiar…
> View attachment 5631188


I just took a picture of my booktote for reference on size.  Mine is most definitely a small one.  Hope it helps.


----------



## hellopatricia

LJNLori said:


> I just took a picture of my booktote for reference on size.  Mine is most definitely a small one.  Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 5633871


It does, thank you so much!


----------



## Cooshcouture

athousandmhiles24 said:


> And she arrived
> View attachment 5633424


So pretty  Mine is coming this Friday .


----------



## Jenn2978

My favorite new saddle the day I bought her. Totally obsessed. First Dior since hardcore in 2004.


----------



## boychanel

*hi ‍♀️ I am new here and wanted to share my very first Dior bag - the Lady D Lite I am in love. It’s so cute and so well made.
Have a nice weekend ! 
Simone*


----------



## pearlgrass

boychanel said:


> View attachment 5636648
> *hi ‍♀️ I am new here and wanted to share my very first Dior bag - the Lady D Lite I am in love. It’s so cute and so well made.
> Have a nice weekend !
> Simone*



Congrats! Such a beautiful bag


----------



## Simbacat

Sharing my haul from Paris 

The most classic Lady Dior in black, a bag charm, a mitzah in Lucky Star, a mitzah in Jardin d’Hiver, 2 scarves in Jardin d’Hiver and a pair of earrings 


Super happy to score these in Paris. The price in Paris is much lower than in home country. Also, the star charm they put onto the shopping bag in their flagship at 30 Avenue Montaigne is different from their usual star charm. Thrilled to get that  


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## skyqueen

redwings said:


> Trunk show - I pre-booked these pair of  the Cruise 2023 Dior collection boots. Omg so in love with them.
> 
> Had a lovely chat with the Dior buyer of my region too. Really awesome that Dior is actively seeking feedback from clientele on what they would like to see and buy. Even got a sneak preview of two gorgeous X’mas edition releases ... so excited!
> 
> View attachment 5631343
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631351


I. WANT. THESE. BOOTS! Absolutely fabulous


----------



## mindless

As my book tote has a defect, Dior allowed me to exchange for another bag. I was deciding between Bobby and Montaigne. While guess which finally won my heart.


----------



## Sunfall77

Snagged this when it came back in stock. My first Dior oblique. I just want to pet the jacquard canvas !


----------



## Hatice12

Lady dior metallic


----------



## boomer1234

picked her up last weekend….love it and the color!


----------



## Hanash

Fell in love with the new Dior Jardin Botanique embroidered fan … gorgeous workmanship


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hanash said:


> Fell in love with the new Dior Jardin Botanique embroidered fan … gorgeous workmanship
> 
> View attachment 5647039


Absolutely stunning! A work of art ❤️


----------



## Christofle

Hanash said:


> Fell in love with the new Dior Jardin Botanique embroidered fan … gorgeous workmanship
> 
> View attachment 5647039


Hard to beat Abanico Carbonell when it comes to fans! What a stunning embroidery and love the collab.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

I am completely new to Dior and this my first ever purchase!

I saw this and completely fell in love with it. I normally consider my handbag purchases very carefully but this was an impulse buy. The size and the multicoloured crystals captured my heart!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Beautiful bag!  Wear it in good health


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful bag!  Wear it in good health


Thank you!


----------



## lill_canele

2 ties and a scarf for my father-in-law. (My in-laws are coming for the holidays and we have not seen them since 2019!)




(Didn’t forget my mother-in-law of course! I’ve gotten some non-Dior things for her )


----------



## designerdiva40

New Book Tote and Dior also included a free tote bag.


----------



## autumn369

Picked up my birthday present the other day. First time shopping at Dior, and I am obsessed!!
Also.. I think my cat is into it lol


----------



## decorox

designerdiva40 said:


> New Book Tote and Dior also included a free tote bag.
> 
> View attachment 5652470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652471


Which location had these?!


----------



## Wishsong

Any feedback on the techno fabric durability? I attached a regular crossbody strap and I love the look.


----------



## xlana

Purchased today - Granville mitzah (the grey version) for my new beige Coco Handle! I usually try to pair the same brand twilly with the purse but Chanel's twillys are not as beautiful as Dior's imo. 

Pictured is also the holiday packaging - weirdly the mitzah doesn't come in a seasonal container/box but if you get it online you apparently do get a seasonal container? Unsure why the store and online packaging differs, really wish I could have gotten the entire suite of Dior's holiday packaging because I love their seasonal packaging.


----------



## hlzpenguin

xlana said:


> Purchased today - Granville mitzah (the grey version) for my new beige Coco Handle! I usually try to pair the same brand twilly with the purse but Chanel's twillys are not as beautiful as Dior's imo.
> 
> Pictured is also the holiday packaging - weirdly the mitzah doesn't come in a seasonal container/box but if you get it online you apparently do get a seasonal container? Unsure why the store and online packaging differs, really wish I could have gotten the entire suite of Dior's holiday packaging because I love their seasonal packaging.
> 
> View attachment 5656331


Love the mitzah! I always love Dior’s holiday packaging.


----------



## katg519

My new mini saddle and travel
pouch from the Montaigne store in Paris.


----------



## jaderose

Women Dior Book Tote


----------



## pocketpikachu

Got myself something from Milan's Rinascente during my vacation in Italy


----------



## noegirl

The dway slide and the j’adior heel in black and gold. You can see the oblique swim under the shoes. I’m the striped sweater, sheet plume top and straight leg pant. I did not get the saddle.


----------



## zamaih

Simbacat said:


> Sharing my haul from Paris
> 
> The most classic Lady Dior in black, a bag charm, a mitzah in Lucky Star, a mitzah in Jardin d’Hiver, 2 scarves in Jardin d’Hiver and a pair of earrings
> 
> 
> Super happy to score these in Paris. The price in Paris is much lower than in home country. Also, the star charm they put onto the shopping bag in their flagship at 30 Avenue Montaigne is different from their usual star charm. Thrilled to get that
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5638431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638433


NEED this black zodiac twilly


----------



## Put

Simbacat said:


> Sharing my haul from Paris
> 
> The most classic Lady Dior in black, a bag charm, a mitzah in Lucky Star, a mitzah in Jardin d’Hiver, 2 scarves in Jardin d’Hiver and a pair of earrings
> 
> 
> Super happy to score these in Paris. The price in Paris is much lower than in home country. Also, the star charm they put onto the shopping bag in their flagship at 30 Avenue Montaigne is different from their usual star charm. Thrilled to get that
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5638431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638433


Such a stunning bag and mitzah 


Simbacat said:


> Sharing my haul from Paris
> 
> The most classic Lady Dior in black, a bag charm, a mitzah in Lucky Star, a mitzah in Jardin d’Hiver, 2 scarves in Jardin d’Hiver and a pair of earrings
> 
> 
> Super happy to score these in Paris. The price in Paris is much lower than in home country. Also, the star charm they put onto the shopping bag in their flagship at 30 Avenue Montaigne is different from their usual star charm. Thrilled to get that
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 5638431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638432
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638433


Such a stunning and mitzah ! May i ask which size this is?


----------



## elzi

Got my first Dior while on holiday in the UK! I super love this size of the book tote ❤️ The east-west Bobby is next on my list for next year. Some of my friends told me to get the lady dior or saddle but they don’t have my heart like the book tote and bobby (never say never tho )


----------



## Jenn2978

Bought this one yesterday-waiting to get her back with my initials on it.


----------



## LunaFox

Not a purse but these Shades are my favorite accessory purchase of 2022. Dior Signature Collection spring 22. Absolute Knock out!!!!


----------



## LunaFox

Also incoming love story, so in 2020 I discovered this purse for sale on Poshmark, but I did not want to make the purchase. Flash forward to 2022 I realize the purse is still there in my favorites and no one had bitten. Obviously, this means the bag was meant for me, so I put in a bid and my offer was accepted! The bag shows up, and when I say love is the least of it, the bag was destined for me. As an Aries, with an Aries, rising the fire in me exploded. Say hello to my Lady! She is soft, sexy, and bold. A forever piece!


----------



## BB8

Attended the pre-sell. I did find some things but unfortunately they didn't fit me.  A better selection than the last sale, but still, nothing really knocked me off of my feet beyond a few items. I walked away with these sunglasses and a new twilly that hopefully will go with my Fard LD. Thankful to my SA for inviting me.


----------



## nycgirl79

BB8 said:


> Attended the pre-sell. I did find some things but unfortunately they didn't fit me.  A better selection than the last sale, but still, nothing really knocked me off of my feet beyond a few items. I walked away with these sunglasses and a new twilly that hopefully will go with my Fard LD. Thankful to my SA for inviting me.
> 
> View attachment 5667659


That mitzah is so pretty!


----------



## BB8

nycgirl79 said:


> That mitzah is so pretty!


Thank you! Hoping it compliments Fard, but I figure even if it doesn't, it's pretty enough to wear in other ways.


----------



## nycgirl79

BB8 said:


> Thank you! Hoping it compliments Fard, but I figure even if it doesn't, it's pretty enough to wear in other ways.


It definitely is!


----------



## Fendiorlv

My new micro lady dior in royal blue, I am obsessed


----------



## fayeH

Does this count?


----------



## vinotastic

I know this style hasn’t gotten a lot of love but here is my new d-joy in black diamond motif.  The two detachable straps make it so versatile


----------



## sjunky13

vinotastic said:


> I know it hasn’t gotten a lot of love but here is my new d-joy in black diamond motif.
> 
> View attachment 5671073


It's lovely. The HW is very cool and chic.


----------



## Baikinman

My first dior bag.


----------



## farmgirl23

I was debating between this Dior Clutch Top Handle and LV Felicie.


----------



## rikkuex

My purchase last month at the 30 Montaigne boutique, with holiday packaging, and personalised  

I initially wanted the black calfskin (leather) one as it's way more carefree, and I was spooked by the colour bleeding issues I've seen on the book tote thread, but I saw the BEAUTIFUL Cruise collection ones with the star available for preorder in my home country a few weeks before my trip but I wanted to make the purchase at 30 Montaigne and it unfortunately wasn't available yet then. Back to the point - that got me thinking about the beautiful prints..and comparing the black calfskin beside these gorgeous prints.. the fuss-free-ness went out the window! I was leaning more towards the reverse toile de jouy but my mom & husband who were with me both preferred the classic so classic it was.

Also wanted to add a bee to the personalisation but figured it's just cutesy and didn't have any special meaning to me - I might outgrow it in time to come. What's everyone's personalisation preferences?


----------

